# The Knitting Tea Party, 27th December EST, 2013.



## Lurker 2

The Knitting Tea Party, December 27th EST, 2013.
Hello from New Zealand! I am standing in for Sam this week, so he can continue to rest up. With luck he will be feeling well enough to start us off, next week- which will be the first Tea Party for the New Year- wow! Looking back 2013 has flown by. 
It is high summer in the Southern Hemisphere, and I am unashamedly going to give you a few recipes suited to summer- mostly Ice Creams and Slushies
The first is a long time family favourite of ours, from Margaret Fulton, title of the book long forgotten.
Choc Bombe Noel
125g glace cherries, chopped
¾ cup sultanas
60g green glace cherries, or angelica if available
1/3 cup currants
60g other fruit of your choice eg, dried apricots, pineapple, pawpaw etc.
6 Tbspn Rum, or orange juice and rum flavour
3 egg yolks (the whites can be reserved for Pavlova)
1/3 cup caster sugar
175g Dark Chocolate- chopped
500 ml Whipping cream + some extra to decorate
1 cup white chocolate drops (or blanched almonds)
Method: Soak fruit . Beat yolks and sugar with electric beater in a double boiler, or bowl over simmering water, until mousse like (or pale) Melt dark chocolate with 1 ¼ cups cream, heat to below boiling. Beat into egg yolk mixture. Place over simmering water stir till thickened. Cool , whip 5/8 cup cream and fold into custard. Freeze 2 hours , remove + stir in fruit in the juice (or rum) + white chocolate (or chopped almonds)- pour into a 7 cup pudding bowl, cover with foil- freeze till firm. Can be made several weeks ahead of time. Dip bowl in a larger bowl of quite warm water to free up ice cream invert carefully on to serving plate, decorate with remaining cream (whipped).
I do not have a photo of this- have not made it for a few years! DH does not like home made ice cream!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Could not resist giving you the Cherry Cake recipe I have been making this last few days!
Madeira Cake with cherries
175 g butter softened
¾ cup caster sugar
¼ teaspoon grated lemon rind
3 eggs at room temperature
1 ½ cups plain or cake flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 packet glace cherries 
Cream butter and sugar until very light and fluffy. Stir in lemon rind. Beat in eggs one at a time, beating well after each addition. Sift flour and baking powder and fold in carefully, gently stir in the cherries, reserving a few for decoration . 8 inch/ 23cm round cake tin. 
Bake at 180 C or less for 40 to 45 minutes. Cake should spring back when touched lightly, or pierce with a fine skewer- if it comes out clean cake is ready, if the mixture sticks to the skewer return to oven for a few minutes and repeat test. Leave in tin for 10 minutes before turning out onto a wire rack. I iced mine with a cream cheese frosting, 
1 packet Philadephia Cream Cheese (250g) 2 Tblspns soft butter. 1 cup icing sugar, grated rind of 1 lemon or lime, and milk powder to thicken- about 1 cup. Beat first 4 ingredients till soft and fluffy, add milk powder and chill before using.
I have photographed this, and will attach it!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Diabetic friendly Crunchy Peach Ice Cream
425 g solid pack pie peaches
Juice half lemon
½ teaspoon cinnamon
50 g ricotta cheese
100 g low fat natural yoghurt
Equal or 2 Tblspns apple juice concentrate to taste
2 teaspns liqueur (optional)
2 Tblspns dessicated coconut
2 Tblspns chopped blanched almonds , toasted
3 Tblspns crunchy cereal (e.g., muesli, rice bubbles etc.,

1 egg white

Blend fruit in food processor or blender until smooth and creamy, add other ingredients and blend well. Add liqueur if desired. Spoon into a container with a lid. Cover freeze for 2 to 3 hours till almost set. Remove and thaw slightly, break up the ice crystals by returning to processor or blender, and blend till creamy. Spoon back into bowl, and add coconut, nuts and cereal. Beat egg white until soft peaks form. Fold into ice cream, cover, and refreeze until firm. Remove and allow to soften a little before serving, as this is much more delicious eaten a little soft.
6 to 8 servings.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Chilled Cucumber Soup with spicy crab
1 telegraph cucumber ,peeled and seeded, chopped roughly
1 avocado roughly chop the flesh
4 spring onions trimmed and roughly chopped
¼ cup lime juice (or at a pinch lemon)
¼ cup coriander leaves
1 cup coconut milk
1 Tbspn oil
2 tspn sambal oelek
1 cup fresh crab meat
Place prepared cucumber, avocado, spring onions, 2 Tblspns juice, 2 Tblspns coriander leaves, in a blender with 1 cup iced water. Season with salt and freshly ground black pepper, then blend till smooth. Transfer to a large bowl, stir in the coconut cream, and adjust seasoning to taste. Chill for at least 30 minutes. Combine the oil with the sambal oelek , crab and remaining tablspn of juice, in a bowl, Finely chop the remaining coriander leaves and add to the crab mixture. Season with sea salt stir to combine. 
To serve divide amongst 8 shot glasses, or 4 small cups, then top with a spoonful of the spicy crab mix. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Chamomile, peach, and ginger smoothie (makes 1)
1 chamomile tea bag
½ cup low fat, or soy milk, or alternative.

1 peach, peeled and stone removed
1 tsp grated fresh ginger root,
1 2 tspn wheat germ
Place tea bag in a cup, pour over ½ cup boiling water. Cool, remove bag, and place tea in a blender. Add remaining ingredients, Blend until smooth.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cranberry, cinnamon, and ginger spritzer
Makes 4 glasses
600 ml /1 pint/ 2 ½ cups chilled cranberry juice
150 ml/ ¼ pint/ 2/3 cup clear apple juice
4 cinnamon sticks
About 400 ml/ 14 fl oz/ 1 2/3 cups chilled ginger ale 
A few fresh or frozen cranberries to decorate
Pour the cranberry juice into a shallow freezer container, and freeze until a thick layer of ice crystals forms around the edge. Mash the ice with a fork. Return to the freezer for 2 -3 hours. Until almost solid. Pour the apple juice into a small pan, add two cinnamon sticks and bring to just below boiling point. Pour into a jug (pitcher) and leave to cool. Remove the cinnamon sticks and and set aside. Chill the juice until it is very cold. Spoon the cranberry ice into a blender. Add the apple juice and blend until slushy. Pile into cocktail glasses, top with ginger ale and decorate with the cranberries. Pop a cinnamon stick in each glass, to use as a swizzle stick.

For using up the left over egg whites from the Choc Bombe Noel
Pavlova
3 egg whites
3 Tblspns cold water
1 cup caster sugar
1 teaspn vinegar
1 teaspn vanilla essence
3 teaspns cornflour
Preheat oven to 150 C. Using an electric beater beat egg whites until stiff. Add water and beat again. Add sugar very gradually while still beating. Slow beater and add vinegar, vanilla, and cornflour. Line an oven tray with baking paper. Draw an 8 inch diameter circle on the baking paper. Spread the pavlova to within ½ inch of the edge of the circle, keeping the shape as round and even as possible. Smooth top surface over. Bake pavlova for 45 minutes , then turn off the oven and leave to cool in the oven. Carefully lift the pavlova onto a serving plate. Decorate with whipped cream and fresh fruit of your choice. Serves 6. 

I could not resist photographing young DGSs card he made for me, he is 4 now as of 8th November. Bronwen said he was adamant he wanted to make a card for me- but his technique was to cut it smaller and smaller- I have what Bronwen was able to rescue!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> The Knitting Tea Party, December 27th EST, 2013.
> Hello from New Zealand!


The whittled card is so adorable. Glad it was rescued before his very special touches made it disappear. Just precious.

The recipes are so lovely. Quite elegant! I wish I could wiggle my nose and have several of them appear right now!

Are you going to a relative's home?


----------



## pacer

I love the card. Love creative and loving children. Thanks for getting the new tea party started. DH is making a vegetable beef stew for dinner tonight. I always love it when he makes this soup for us. He will be cooking turkey dinner for the New Year's meal. Then he goes back to work the next day and I will get to cook again. Take care everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> The whittled card is so adorable. Glad it was rescued before his very special touches made it disappear. Just precious.
> 
> The recipes are so lovely. Quite elegant! I wish I could wiggle my nose and have several of them appear right now!
> 
> Are you going to a relative's home?


I can see an angel in his drawing- I know Bronwen wrote the letters at the bottom, and suspect big Sis wrote at the top!

I was trying to think of recipes that you might be able to use as a starting point!
Today I am off on another trip down on the bus to Hamilton!


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> I love the card. Love creative and loving children. Thanks for getting the new tea party started. DH is making a vegetable beef stew for dinner tonight. I always love it when he makes this soup for us. He will be cooking turkey dinner for the New Year's meal. Then he goes back to work the next day and I will get to cook again. Take care everyone.


I just hope people find it OK- more than an hour early!


----------



## standsalonewolf

perfect cake for the new year's day
thank you lurker2 happy new year to you
nice card


----------



## Cashmeregma

Yes, I see the angel. Perhaps he was doing away with their writing and wanted to send only the angel.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Yes, I see the angel. Perhaps he was doing away with their writing and wanted to send only the angel.


----------



## Lurker 2

standsalonewolf said:


> perfect cake for the new year's day
> thank you lurker2 happy new year to you
> nice card


Glad you think so! I wanted to keep the festive spirit, while also giving things a Southern Hemisphere twist!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Yes, I see the angel. Perhaps he was doing away with their writing and wanted to send only the angel.


 :thumbup: It is possible!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> The Knitting Tea Party, December 27th EST, 2013.
> Hello from New Zealand! I am standing in for Sam this week, so he can continue to rest up.
> 
> Thank you, Julie, for a great opening of the last Tea party of 2013! Your recipes all sound so delicious. I'm glad it's almost dinner time here!
> I think it's lovely that your grandson made a card for his Nana. Perhaps next year, he won't decide to 'whittle' away at it!! LOL! So cute.
> jK


----------



## jknappva

standsalonewolf said:


> perfect cake for the new year's day
> thank you lurker2 happy new year to you
> nice card


So glad you stopped in. I hope you have time to visit with us more often. If not, Happy New Year to you!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Knitting Tea Party, December 27th EST, 2013.
> Hello from New Zealand! I am standing in for Sam this week, so he can continue to rest up.
> 
> Thank you, Julie, for a great opening of the last Tea party of 2013! Your recipes all sound so delicious. I'm glad it's almost dinner time here!
> I think it's lovely that your grandson made a card for his Nana. Perhaps next year, he won't decide to 'whittle' away at it!! LOL! So cute.
> jK
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks June!
> The only one I have not tried is the cucumber soup- but I have made similar- and liked it!
> I am hoping that by next year he may be old enough for one of the several Meccano (erector) sets I have stashed away for him! good that he is allowed to use scissors!
Click to expand...


----------



## Miss Pam

Thank you, Julie, for opening this week's tea party. The recipes and photos are great. Card is wonderful from your DGS!


----------



## Lurker 2

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Julie, for opening this week's tea party. The recipes and photos are great. Card is wonderful from your DGS!


And it is lovely to see you Miss Pam! I was starting to worry about the slow start- because of being so early!


----------



## RookieRetiree

With this chatty bunch, I don't think you'll have to worry about people finding the tea party.

I'm sitting here debating whether I want to take a late nap or just tough it through and have a light dinner and then an early bedtime? I was going to start some knitting, but I may just do the yarn winding tonight and wait for a fresh brain in the a.m. before doing my CO.

Julie, the cherry cake looks scrumptious and something I want to try - I love cucumber soup and the crap meat makes it all the more special - I love a good cold gazpacho soup during the summer also.

DD and I ate at a Bakers' Square restaurant -- this a chain that is famous for it's pies. DD loves cherry pie so we bought one to bring home - she took 1/2 of it home with her and DH and I will eat the rest. That and a ham sandwich will be my dinner. DH may go get ice cream to go along with his.

Shirley, sorry to hear about the fire---they are so scary. I'm glad you were spared.


----------



## Patches39

Great job opening, lovely recipes, love cold soups, and will be making the. Cake week-end. Thanks so much. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

I toatally forgot it was Saturday morning and hterefore time for a new TP until I saw your link Julie. I simply know which order all the things I have on are- and struggle to know which day it is. Made it to everything I've had one at the right time and right place, just not knowing what day it was!
Thanks for your start Julie. I will post our Christmas evening dessert later today (or tomorrow). It was an icecream type thing as well. Perfect for those of us down under.

Not sure what the weather is doing today. The forcast maximum was 30C- and we had reached that by 8am. An hour later it was only 27.8. 
Edit- and 1/2 hour later it was a lovely 25.3! Glad I am about to go out to the shops. Should have been hotter now not 2 hours ago. Though the sun on the front window is warm
Melbourne is meant to be very hot (so Sugarsuagr will get it too)- and this means our cricketers have played themselves into spending the day fielding. (the team batting only has 2 players standing out in the middle at a time and the rest are inside).


----------



## Patches39

Patches39 said:


> Great job opening, lovely recipes, love cold soups, and will be making the. Cake week-end. Thanks so much. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


And the card is very special, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisEl

Was just catching up and saw Roland's picture on the earlier tp.
Thanks for sharing it...it brought back memories of our first pug, Rocky. He also was very sweet and patient. i always said he helped me raise DD.


----------



## siouxann

Thank you, Julie, for getting the TP off to a great start. Your receipts remind me that yes, warm weather WILL return. I think the cold weather would feel quite lovely come July.
I hope everyone had a nice Christmas, and that the New Year will bring health, joy and peace to all. 
I have spent the last several days going through my WIPs, and have frogged many of them to repurpose the yarn. Some of them still had the directions, but most were truly unfinished mysteries. I found unopened bags from Deramores, kits from Morehouse and lots of other surprises. For the New Year I have set a goal of completing at least one new item a week. If I can do that, I should be able to make a small dent in my stash.
Another goal will be to keep up with the KTP. I want to be able to comment/converse with all of the wonderful people here.
We plan to go to the New Years celebration in town this year. They have a Scottish bagpipe group perform, serve hot mulled cider, and the local Episcopal priest will say a blessing. The town has been doing this for several years, but I have never gone to it. 
Let me get this posted and start reading the other posts before I am 97 pages behind. Good weekend, Everyone!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thank you for starting us off Julie - I am going to send the smoothie recipe to DD - she will love it and the soup too. Your card from DGS is just precious - what a love. We are just doing sandwiches for dinner tonight - ready for a break from the "whole enchilada" as we say!!! Alan has his TB skin test on Monday so were are slowly getting him where he needs to be. I will check back with all of you later - Julie - safe travels...... you said you were going to the shore right??? Take pictures!!! luv-AZ


----------



## gottastch

Happy "Almost" New Year - LOL! I look forward to lots more escapades with you all, my knitting brothers and sisters, and can't wait to see what the new year will bring


----------



## AZ Sticks

And a Happy "Almost" New Year to you too sweetie!!!!


gottastch said:


> Happy "Almost" New Year - LOL! I look forward to lots more escapades with you all, my knitting brothers and sisters, and can't wait to see what the new year will bring


----------



## jknappva

I saw this on a blog I subscribe to. I was so touched by it that I wanted to share with all my wonderful friends.
JuneK


Recently I overheard a Father and daughter in their last moments together at the airport. They had announced the departure.

Standing near the security gate, they hugged and the Father said, 'I love you, and I wish you enough.'

The daughter replied, 'Dad, our life together has been more than enough. Your love is all I ever needed. I wish you enough, too, Dad.'

They kissed and the daughter left. The Father walked over to the window
where I was seated. Standing there I could see he wanted and needed to
cry. I tried not to intrude on his privacy, but he welcomed me in by
asking, 'Did you ever say good-bye to someone knowing it would be
forever?'

'Yes, I have,' I replied. 'Forgive me for asking, but why is this a forever good-bye?'..

'I am old, and she lives so far away. I have challenges ahead and the
reality is - the next trip back will be for my funeral,' he said.

'When you were saying good-bye, I heard you say, 'I wish you enough.' May I ask what that means?'

He began to smile. 'That's a wish that has been handed down from other generations. My parents used to say it to everyone...'
'When we said, 'I wish you enough,' we were wanting the other person to have a life filled with just enough good things to sustain them.' Then turning toward me, he shared the following as if he were reciting it from
memory.

I wish you enough sun to keep your attitude bright no matter how gray the day may appear.

I wish you enough rain to appreciate the sun even more.Â I wish you enough happiness to keep your spirit alive and everlasting.
I wish you enough pain so that even the smallest of joys in life may appear bigger.
I wish you enough gain to satisfy your wanting.

I wish you enough loss to appreciate all that you possess.
I wish you enough hellos to get you through the final good-bye.

He then began to cry and walked away.

TheyÂ say it takes a minute to find a special person, an hour to appreciate
them, a day to love them; but then an entire life to forget them.


----------



## pacer

I am curious to know who on the KTP will be the first to enter into the year 2014? I know Julie will be there before us in North America and I believe Australia gets there before us as well. What area in this world rings in the new year last?


----------



## ChrisEl

ChrisEl said:


> Was just catching up and saw Roland's picture on the earlier tp.
> Forgot to say that you did a great job with the coat. Roland looks very handsome.


----------



## martina

Thank you Julie for a great start , and for the seasonal recipes from warmer places. Your card is sweet. I suppose that as Greenwich is the official keeper of time then the New Year starts officially in U.K and that everyone else is early or late! Course the majority won't agree with that I suppose. Here it is on the first stroke of 12 broadcast from Big Ben. I will be with the boys this year, at least one of them , which is good. No doubt we will have some champagne but no one here will be having too much alcohol. 
Of course plans re where I am could change between now and then , I just go with what is most convenient for others when I am here.


----------



## Sorlenna

Love the card from GS, Julie, and thanks for starting this week. The recipes might have to wait a while around here...still pretty cold! 

I've been working on a new chart and have finished knitting the chart; now, I just have to do the decreases for the hat (hats always seem to be my tests/swatches, lol). I'll post a picture when I get it done.


----------



## 81brighteyes

The one really good thing about January is that we will be watching Downton Abbey once again. T.V. has been so very pathetic here and it will be glorious to be able to see something entertaining. Wishing everyone a happy and healthy New Year.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> I saw this on a blog I subscribe to. I was so touched by it that I wanted to share with all my wonderful friends.
> JuneK
> 
> Recently I overheard a Father and daughter in their last moments together at the airport. They had announced the departure.
> 
> Standing near the security gate, they hugged and the Father said, 'I love you, and I wish you enough.'
> 
> The daughter replied, 'Dad, our life together has been more than enough. Your love is all I ever needed. I wish you enough, too, Dad.'
> 
> They kissed and the daughter left. The Father walked over to the window
> where I was seated. Standing there I could see he wanted and needed to
> cry. I tried not to intrude on his privacy, but he welcomed me in by
> asking, 'Did you ever say good-bye to someone knowing it would be
> forever?'
> 
> 'Yes, I have,' I replied. 'Forgive me for asking, but why is this a forever good-bye?'..
> 
> 'I am old, and she lives so far away. I have challenges ahead and the
> reality is - the next trip back will be for my funeral,' he said.
> 
> 'When you were saying good-bye, I heard you say, 'I wish you enough.' May I ask what that means?'
> 
> He began to smile. 'That's a wish that has been handed down from other generations. My parents used to say it to everyone...'
> 'When we said, 'I wish you enough,' we were wanting the other person to have a life filled with just enough good things to sustain them.' Then turning toward me, he shared the following as if he were reciting it from
> memory.
> 
> I wish you enough sun to keep your attitude bright no matter how gray the day may appear.
> 
> I wish you enough rain to appreciate the sun even more.Â I wish you enough happiness to keep your spirit alive and everlasting.
> I wish you enough pain so that even the smallest of joys in life may appear bigger.
> I wish you enough gain to satisfy your wanting.
> 
> I wish you enough loss to appreciate all that you possess.
> I wish you enough hellos to get you through the final good-bye.
> 
> He then began to cry and walked away.
> 
> TheyÂ say it takes a minute to find a special person, an hour to appreciate
> them, a day to love them; but then an entire life to forget them.


Awesome. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234

I took a 2 1/2 hour nap today. A little slow to wake up, but hope to before it's time to go to bed!


----------



## Railyn

Thank you for the recipies Julie. I hope to make some of them soon. I so enjoy the view of life "down under". How I would love to travel there.


----------



## jheiens

pammie1234 said:


> I took a 2 1/2 hour nap today. A little slow to wake up, but hope to before it's time to go to bed!


Oh, Pammie, your post is so funny. I had to chuckle.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> I toatally forgot it was Saturday morning and hterefore time for a new TP until I saw your link Julie. I simply know which order all the things I have on are- and struggle to know which day it is. Made it to everything I've had one at the right time and right place, just not knowing what day it was!
> Thanks for your start Julie. I will post our Christmas evening dessert later today (or tomorrow). It was an icecream type thing as well. Perfect for those of us down under.
> 
> Not sure what the weather is doing today. The forcast maximum was 30C- and we had reached that by 8am. An hour later it was only 27.8.
> Edit- and 1/2 hour later it was a lovely 25.3! Glad I am about to go out to the shops. Should have been hotter now not 2 hours ago. Though the sun on the front window is warm
> Melbourne is meant to be very hot (so Sugarsuagr will get it too)- and this means our cricketers have played themselves into spending the day fielding. (the team batting only has 2 players standing out in the middle at a time and the rest are inside).


Yep I have the heat today... nearly 12pm and almost 30c, blasting a hot wind out there. We are supposed to get to 37c then a cool change... personally I dont think we will get that hot but what would I know? LOL. All of Victoria is on extreme fire danger today.
So here I am on page 3  . Thanks for starting us off this week Julie, great recipes and a lovely card.
My plan for today is to finally transfer food from the chest freezer to my new freezer/fridge. Then I can get my neighbour to help me (one day) to move the chest one out to garage and I will be able to buy a broom cupboard (YAY) to put in its place.


----------



## sugarsugar

I just gave Oscar an icecube for something cool. Too funny.. he is walking around the kitchen with icecube half in and half out of his mouth. LOL. Funny dog.


----------



## busyworkerbee

sugarsugar said:


> I just gave Oscar an icecube for something cool. Too funny.. he is walking around the kitchen with icecube half in and half out of his mouth. LOL. Funny dog.


Saw a great idea on lifestyle program. Dr Harry making hot weather treats for canine furbabies. Freeze some chicken or beef stock on paper cups, can even add dry dog biscuits and a popsickle stick for humans to hold it. Am thinking of doing this when weather is regularly hot and sticky.


----------



## sugarsugar

busyworkerbee said:


> Saw a great idea on lifestyle program. Dr Harry making hot weather treats for canine furbabies. Freeze some chicken or beef stock on paper cups, can even add dry dog biscuits and a popsickle stick for humans to hold it. Am thinking of doing this when weather is regularly hot and sticky.


Hi there, yep I saw the same show last night... I have 2 popsicles in the freezer.  Did you have a nice Christmas?


----------



## sugarsugar

Ugh... I change my mind.. its 12.45pm and 35c with horrid hot wind.


----------



## siouxann

busyworkerbee said:


> Saw a great idea on lifestyle program. Dr Harry making hot weather treats for canine furbabies. Freeze some chicken or beef stock on paper cups, can even add dry dog biscuits and a popsickle stick for humans to hold it. Am thinking of doing this when weather is regularly hot and sticky.


That's a really neat idea! I'll bookmark it for when the weather returns to something resembling warm. Thanks.


----------



## Patches39

Well time to say night night, really need to try to get some sleep. Eyes want to close, so Pray all have a wonderful day, may it be filled with joy ,healing, and peace, laced with love. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Patches39 said:


> Well time to say night night, really need to try to get some sleep. Eyes want to close, so Pray all have a wonderful day, may it be filled with joy ,healing, and peace, laced with love. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Take care patches... HUGS


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> The Knitting Tea Party, December 27th EST, 2013.
> Hello from New Zealand!
> 
> The receipts sound delish, will be trying them out for the teens minus the shrimp.Sara has allergies.
> The card is the best, Love when they are old enough to start making things.
> Will have to catch up tomorrow I seem to have over done a bit today. Well worth it after so long not being able to do much.


----------



## busyworkerbee

busyworkerbee said:


> Saw a great idea on lifestyle program. Dr Harry making hot weather treats for canine furbabies. Freeze some chicken or beef stock on paper cups, can even add dry dog biscuits and a popsickle stick for humans to hold it. Am thinking of doing this when weather is regularly hot and sticky.


Have just spent some time tracking down and viewing the episode. The stock is 1 part stock to 3 parts water. The stick used was a beef chew stick. Anything can be added as a treat - raw veg, tiny bitsmof cheese, broken up liver treats. Best part is that all ingrediants are usually already in pantry.


----------



## sugarsugar

busyworkerbee said:


> Have just spent some time tracking down and viewing the episode. The stock is 1 part stock to 3 parts water. The stick used was a beef chew stick. Anything can be added as a treat - raw veg, tiny bitsmof cheese, broken up liver treats. Best part is that all ingrediants are usually already in pantry.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Yep, saw that and have some in the freezer today.


----------



## Gweniepooh

thank you for sharing that June. It was beautiful and brought tear to my eyes.


jknappva said:


> I saw this on a blog I subscribe to. I was so touched by it that I wanted to share with all my wonderful friends.
> JuneK
> 
> Recently I overheard a Father and daughter in their last moments together at the airport. They had announced the departure.
> 
> Standing near the security gate, they hugged and the Father said, 'I love you, and I wish you enough.'
> 
> The daughter replied, 'Dad, our life together has been more than enough. Your love is all I ever needed. I wish you enough, too, Dad.'
> 
> They kissed and the daughter left. The Father walked over to the window
> where I was seated. Standing there I could see he wanted and needed to
> cry. I tried not to intrude on his privacy, but he welcomed me in by
> asking, 'Did you ever say good-bye to someone knowing it would be
> forever?'
> 
> 'Yes, I have,' I replied. 'Forgive me for asking, but why is this a forever good-bye?'..
> 
> 'I am old, and she lives so far away. I have challenges ahead and the
> reality is - the next trip back will be for my funeral,' he said.
> 
> 'When you were saying good-bye, I heard you say, 'I wish you enough.' May I ask what that means?'
> 
> He began to smile. 'That's a wish that has been handed down from other generations. My parents used to say it to everyone...'
> 'When we said, 'I wish you enough,' we were wanting the other person to have a life filled with just enough good things to sustain them.' Then turning toward me, he shared the following as if he were reciting it from
> memory.
> 
> I wish you enough sun to keep your attitude bright no matter how gray the day may appear.
> 
> I wish you enough rain to appreciate the sun even more.Â I wish you enough happiness to keep your spirit alive and everlasting.
> I wish you enough pain so that even the smallest of joys in life may appear bigger.
> I wish you enough gain to satisfy your wanting.
> 
> I wish you enough loss to appreciate all that you possess.
> I wish you enough hellos to get you through the final good-bye.
> 
> He then began to cry and walked away.
> 
> TheyÂ say it takes a minute to find a special person, an hour to appreciate
> them, a day to love them; but then an entire life to forget them.


----------



## Pup lover

Love seeing everyone's families and knitting. We had a wonderful day got some good pictures, which is good as parents are getting up in years and we only see DHs sister once a year. 

We don't go out on New Years, its amateur night not the night to be out doing anything. In the past we have done the hotel parties with a room there, neither of us drinks much niwcwe stay home and we watch movies and DH makes me popcorn on the stove.

Prayers that all are feeling better soon, whether physically or emotionally down. Hugs


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks for getting the new TP started Julie. And an extra thank you to Kaye for helping me find it....I'm so tired I kept overlooking it.....duh... Have caught up now. I had posted the following on the last page of the previous TP and since it is about Marianne I thought I also post it here.

I spent the day at Marianne's. He sweet son cleaned up my laptop and it is much faster now. Marianne had C take a picture of us in front of her Christmas tree. When she send it to me I am to post it here. Her mom was in and out of "reality" today and at one point fell. Thank God Daniel was there to help Marianne pick her up and fortunately she was okay. We had a good visit and knitted and chatted away the afternoon. She appreciate the hugs some of you had asked me to give her on your behalf. All in all it was a good day but I am tired now and plan to head to bed early. 

After seeing Julie's Cherry Cake I'm now nibble hungry and just remembered I have some Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Cake (store bought) in the kitchen. Can you guess where I'm off to now? MMMMMMMMmmmmmmm


----------



## machriste

Delicious sounding (and looking!) recipes, Julie. Thanks for starting out this week's Tea Party. Very thoughtful of you to give Sam one more recovery week. Loved your sweet Christmas greeting from DGS.


----------



## Poledra65

Hi everyone, Hi Julie, finally found you and got caught up. Caren sent me the link and so did Sugarsugar, thank you both. Gwen, I kept missing it too. Oh well, we are here now. 
Julie the recipes look fabulous, must try all of them. Love your DGS card, that was sweet, I hope that you will be able to visit with them one day in the not too very distant future. 
We hit the Christmas clearance at Target and Walmart, got most everything we will need for decorating and wrapping next year so all in all a very productive day. David leaves for Michigan tomorrow, am praying for not too bad weather for his trip. I get to enjoy his new tv while he's working. 
Well, now that I found you all, I'm going to go do some knitting, see you all later. Hugs


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've missed your postings....glad to hear you had a very Merry Christmas and wishing you a Very Happy New Year. All the best in 2014 and leave all the sad & bad stuff from 2013 back there where it belongs!!

I'm about ready to start the bridal shawl and will post pictures as it progresses - received an e-invite to set aside the date of June 28 for Maui, Hawaii so it's time to get on the stick (or sticks in the case of knitting!)



Pup lover said:


> Love seeing everyone's families and knitting. We had a wonderful day got some good pictures, which is good as parents are getting up in years and we only see DHs sister once a year.
> 
> We don't go out on New Years, its amateur night not the night to be out doing anything. In the past we have done the hotel parties with a room there, neither of us drinks much niwcwe stay home and we watch movies and DH makes me popcorn on the stove.
> 
> Prayers that all are feeling better soon, whether physically or emotionally down. Hugs


----------



## RookieRetiree

Please continue to give Marianne our love...we miss her so much on here. Love, hugs and best wishes to you & yours and to Marianne and hers.



Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for getting the new TP started Julie. And an extra thank you to Kaye for helping me find it....I'm so tired I kept overlooking it.....duh... Have caught up now. I had posted the following on the last page of the previous TP and since it is about Marianne I thought I also post it here.
> 
> I spent the day at Marianne's. He sweet son cleaned up my laptop and it is much faster now. Marianne had C take a picture of us in front of her Christmas tree. When she send it to me I am to post it here. Her mom was in and out of "reality" today and at one point fell. Thank God Daniel was there to help Marianne pick her up and fortunately she was okay. We had a good visit and knitted and chatted away the afternoon. She appreciate the hugs some of you had asked me to give her on your behalf. All in all it was a good day but I am tired now and plan to head to bed early.
> 
> After seeing Julie's Cherry Cake I'm now nibble hungry and just remembered I have some Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Cake (store bought) in the kitchen. Can you guess where I'm off to now? MMMMMMMMmmmmmmm


----------



## gagesmom

10:50pm here and I have caught up on last weeks tp and now this one too. 

Started my 3rd mystery dishcloth KAL with Chris O. So much fun. I haven't taken a picture yet but I will tomorrow and the share it. See if anyone can help me figure out what it is.

Gage and I have been lounging on the couch watching movies today. Having some cuddle time. I loooooove Gages cuddles.


----------



## patocenizo

Well it is 8:00 pm here in Southern California and I thank you Lurker 2 for keeping this last party for 2013 on KP. Sam, I hope you are doing better and that we hear from you for the New Year. All the recipes sound so good but with this 80+ degree weather its more like popsicles and lemonade...uugghh. I guess I should not complain as there are many that are so cold and without power. Hope you all get to watch the Rose Parade and enjoy the floats!! Happy New Year to all with blessings of good health and happines.


----------



## gagesmom

Goodnight everyone. 
I will check in tomorrow.

Goodnight and sweet dreams for you all.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sweet Dreams, Melody.



gagesmom said:


> Goodnight everyone.
> I will check in tomorrow.
> 
> Goodnight and sweet dreams for you all.


----------



## Bonnie7591

sugarsugar said:


> Ugh... I change my mind.. its 12.45pm and 35c with horrid hot wind.


That sounds really good right now. We have been having a horrible blizzard all day, can hardly see across the yard for snow & the wind is blowing so hard the house is shaking, -28C/-21f with wind chill-35,

only -70 degrees from you!


----------



## busyworkerbee

:shock: What yugely different weather we are experiencing. England and parts of Europe are drowning under flooding rains, other parts of the northern hemisphere are freezing andmburied in ice and snow. Below equator, we are melting with summer heat and humidity.

What your weather pattern, stay safe and dry.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Julie, thanks for starting the new party off, will bookmark the recipes for warmer times.Do you have rasberries there? I have a recipe for rasberry icecream that is so good.

June, what a lovely story.

Purple fi, sounds like both you & Kaye had sucessful after Christmas shopping trips. I usually go but didn't have the opportunity this year. I have the grandkids until sometime tomorrow when their mom gets up after working nights.Blair woke us just after 5 this morning as his truck died & he neded to borrow a truck to get to work by 530 so it's time for me to get off here & get to bed..


----------



## darowil

pacer said:


> I am curious to know who on the KTP will be the first to enter into the year 2014? I know Julie will be there before us in North America and I believe Australia gets there before us as well. What area in this world rings in the new year last?


Julie, Nicho, me then BusyWorkerBee


----------



## darowil

81brighteyes said:


> The one really good thing about January is that we will be watching Downton Abbey once again. T.V. has been so very pathetic here and it will be glorious to be able to see something entertaining. Wishing everyone a happy and healthy New Year.


January I believe is the worst here- it is the month when almost everyone is on hoildays it seems and most things go into abeyance during January. As I rarely watch anything other than cricket I wouldn't actually know for sure.
Talking of cricket we have had a good day so far- and while England are probably slightly ahead we have pulled up enough to have a chance of winning.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Ugh... I change my mind.. its 12.45pm and 35c with horrid hot wind.


Sounds horrid. Our maximum has been lowered to 27 but don't think we will get there (unless you class 8am before it cooled down).


----------



## sassafras123

9 hrs. To drive home from Napa due to stopping at Costco in Bakersfield. Yangy tired. Will curl up with Maya and Bug and tuck in for the night. Thankfully bought calz
ones at Costco and heated in oven and called it dinner.
Patches, hugs, be gentle with yourself.


----------



## Glennys 2

Good evening, morning or afternoon everyone. I sent this a few minutes ago and mistakenly put it on the last ktp. Julie the recipes sound wonderful, will have to bookmark them to try later as I stepped on the scale this morning and like most of us made to much of the holiday goodies.


----------



## sugarsugar

We just dropped 11 degrees in half an hour! So it definately wont be a hot night then.


----------



## darowil

Glennys 2 said:


> Good evening, morning or afternoon everyone. I sent this a few minutes ago and mistakenly put it on the last ktp. Julie the recipes sound wonderful, will have to bookmark them to try later as I stepped on the scale this morning and like most of us made to much of the holiday goodies.


I haven't been game to hop on the scales- at least all our eating has finsihed now. Just the leftovers left- and as I am now alone it falls to me to finish them off!

On a totally different topic England are scoring very nicely now- time we got another wicket or it will very quickly turn back in Englands favour. Sound slike the change in weaather has just arrived in Melbourne, they are reporting that the wind has just suddenly changed direction.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> We just dropped 11 degrees in half an hour! So it definately wont be a hot night then.


And it has clearly just arrived in Melbourne (referring to my last post).
And I am going down to watch the cricket on TV rather than listen to it.


----------



## iamsam

lovely recipes Julie - thank you so much for doing this weeks knitting tea party.

I am wanting to try a Pavlova

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The Knitting Tea Party, December 27th  EST, 2013.
> Hello from New Zealand! I am standing in for Sam this week, so he can continue to rest up. With luck he will be feeling well enough to start us off, next week- which will be the first Tea Party for the New Year- wow! Looking back 2013 has flown by.
> It is high summer in the Southern Hemisphere,


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> And it has clearly just arrived in Melbourne (referring to my last post).
> And I am going down to watch the cricket on TV rather than listen to it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you standsalonewolf - hopefully in the new year you will find some time to visit us more often.

hope your holiday was fun with family and friends.

sam



standsalonewolf said:


> perfect cake for the new year's day
> thank you lurker2 happy new year to you
> nice card


----------



## iamsam

it will be good to see more of you siouxann - it does sound like you found yarn you didn't know you had. I hav a couple of projects to finish before I begin anything new.

sam



siouxann said:


> Thank you, Julie, for getting the TP off to a great start. Your receipts remind me that yes, warm weather WILL return. I think the cold weather would feel quite lovely come July.
> I hope everyone had a nice Christmas, and that the New Year will bring health, joy and peace to all.
> I have spent the last several days going through my WIPs, and have frogged many of them to repurpose the yarn. Some of them still had the directions, but most were truly unfinished mysteries. I found unopened bags from Deramores, kits from Morehouse and lots of other surprises. For the New Year I have set a goal of completing at least one new item a week. If I can do that, I should be able to make a small dent in my stash.
> Another goal will be to keep up with the KTP. I want to be able to comment/converse with all of the wonderful people here.
> We plan to go to the New Years celebration in town this year. They have a Scottish bagpipe group perform, serve hot mulled cider, and the local Episcopal priest will say a blessing. The town has been doing this for several years, but I have never gone to it.
> Let me get this posted and start reading the other posts before I am 97 pages behind. Good weekend, Everyone!


----------



## iamsam

happy new years 81 brighteyes - good to see you.

sam



81brighteyes said:


> The one really good thing about January is that we will be watching Downton Abbey once again. T.V. has been so very pathetic here and it will be glorious to be able to see something entertaining. Wishing everyone a happy and healthy New Year.


----------



## iamsam

what a great idea - must remember this one. thanks for the idea.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Saw a great idea on lifestyle program. Dr Harry making hot weather treats for canine furbabies. Freeze some chicken or beef stock on paper cups, can even add dry dog biscuits and a popsickle stick for humans to hold it. Am thinking of doing this when weather is regularly hot and sticky.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. I complete forgot it was Friday yesterday and that a new tea party had started. Anywy I'm up erly, for me, as we are going to look after the gks this morning while Mum has her hair done in readiness for her 40th birthday party next Saturday.

Skyped with my French GSs yesterday, it was lovely to see them.

Hope everyone is ok after the Christmas festivities.

Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.

Saturday photos.....


----------



## darowil

It's only 8.30 but I think I might do something I never do- go to bed before 9pm. I love reading in bed and with no David to come in and want the light off I can just keep reading as long as I like. If I fall asleep I may regret it if I wake up early (but then again whats new if I do?).
Tomorrow is likely to be the last day of this test match (they do have 5 days if they need them) but it is hard to see us batting all day and not getting the runs. Yes somehow we have managed to get us back into the favoured position to win- but unlike the last 3 tests there is a very real chance of England winning this one still. But we have turned the game into our favour.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I complete forgot it was Friday yesterday and that a new tea party had started. Anywy I'm up erly, for me, as we are going to look after the gks this morning while Mum has her hair done in readiness for her 40th birthday party next Saturday.
> 
> Skyped with my French GSs yesterday, it was lovely to see them.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok after the Christmas festivities.
> 
> Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Saturday photos.....


lovely photos today, thanks


----------



## Patches39

ready to start my day, 
Good day all its 5:26am, and still dark. hoping its a clear day will try to go out and just look around today. maybe a little shopping  that is always nice. chat later


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a very windy Great Bend. The wind will be good hopeful, some of the ice will fall from the trees to lighten the load on the branches. 

Coffee this morning from a different perspective. DJ says these have to go with it. 

To all my friends i the UK stay dry and safe. 

Gentle healing hugs for all.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very windy Great Bend. The wind will be good hopeful, some of the ice will fall from the trees to lighten the load on the branches.
> 
> Coffee this morning from a different perspective. DJ says these have to go with it.
> 
> To all my friends i the UK stay dry and safe.
> 
> Gentle healing hugs for all.


what a lovely photo, I need to be there, coffee is great, I do have a sweet tooth.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very windy Great Bend. The wind will be good hopeful, some of the ice will fall from the trees to lighten the load on the branches.
> 
> Coffee this morning from a different perspective. DJ says these have to go with it.
> 
> To all my friends i the UK stay dry and safe.
> 
> Gentle healing hugs for all.


I am with DJ... I would love that for breakfast.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> It's only 8.30 but I think I might do something I never do- go to bed before 9pm. I love reading in bed and with no David to come in and want the light off I can just keep reading as long as I like. If I fall asleep I may regret it if I wake up early (but then again whats new if I do?).
> Tomorrow is likely to be the last day of this test match (they do have 5 days if they need them) but it is hard to see us batting all day and not getting the runs. Yes somehow we have managed to get us back into the favoured position to win- but unlike the last 3 tests there is a very real chance of England winning this one still. But we have turned the game into our favour.


Good night, sleep well. Reading in bed is always nice when you can stay up as long as you like. I was hoping England would win this one.


----------



## purl2diva

Good morning,

I think this is the first time I have been up before the Digest arrives in my inbox. We got up to see DD off to the airport for an early morning flight to NYC. She will be there for a few days before returning to San Francisco.

It is always sad to see her go-she brings a lot of energy wherever she goes and it is fun to have her around.

Back to bed for awhile, I think.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Good night, sleep well. Reading in bed is always nice when you can stay up as long as you like. I was hoping England would win this one.


They still might- but I'm going for a 5-0 whitewash! Especially as if we do win tomorrow then when Maryanne and I go to the 4th day for the final test in Sydney we just might see us win the series 5-0!
As you see I didn't get to bed- but I am heading there now.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> They still might- but I'm going for a 5-0 whitewash! Especially as if we do win tomorrow then when Maryanne and I go to the 4th day for the final test in Sydney we just might see us win the series 5-0!
> As you see I didn't get to bed- but I am heading there now.


I will have to keep my fingers crossed :-D and hope for the best. 
Good night again.


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> Well time to say night night, really need to try to get some sleep. Eyes want to close, so Pray all have a wonderful day, may it be filled with joy ,healing, and peace, laced with love. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


May your Sat. be full of happiness and love...thinking of you this early morning.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I complete forgot it was Friday yesterday and that a new tea party had started. Anywy I'm up erly, for me, as we are going to look after the gks this morning while Mum has her hair done in readiness for her 40th birthday party next Saturday.
> 
> Skyped with my French GSs yesterday, it was lovely to see them.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok after the Christmas festivities.
> 
> Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Saturday photos.....


Good morning, another day with the grands sounds like fun. I forgot it was friday as well until I read it on last weeks party.

I imagine the little one is getting big. Skype is so nice to have to keep in touch with family. Somehow it doesn't seem as if they are closer. I love getting time to see the grand daughters on FaceTime, they live in Scarborough, Ontario. Those two are lego fans for sure, they go to the lego store/museum a lot. There are nights were for a small fee you can build what ever you want and take it home. Even mum and dad get involved with it.

Your garden looks lovely even in the winter. Buddha, I could sit and stare at him for hours. A little good music in the background a perfect way to start the day. 
:thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> thank you for sharing that June. It was beautiful and brought tear to my eyes.


It really touched me and I had to share it! I think we need things like this to remind us that we should be thankful for having "enough" and not to wish for MORE!
I'm so glad you could spend the day with Marianne. But so sad to hear that her mother seems to be going downhill. I worry so much about her having to lift her mother. I'm afraid she will eventually have to check into nursing homes if things get worse. I understand that's something she really doesn't even want to consider.
But it was good that Daniel was there for a few days to help when her mom fell.
Please give her my love and tell her I send her lots of loving hugs and prayers for all of them.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for getting the new TP started Julie. And an extra thank you to Kaye for helping me find it....I'm so tired I kept overlooking it.....duh... Have caught up now. I had posted the following on the last page of the previous TP and since it is about Marianne I thought I also post it here.
> 
> Hope you will rest today and get back up to par! AFter all, it hasn't been that long since your surgery and you've been doing a lot for the holidays. And an hour's drive each way is a lot of driving.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> 10:50pm here and I have caught up on last weeks tp and now this one too.
> 
> Started my 3rd mystery dishcloth KAL with Chris O. So much fun. I haven't taken a picture yet but I will tomorrow and the share it. See if anyone can help me figure out what it is.
> 
> Gage and I have been lounging on the couch watching movies today. Having some cuddle time. I loooooove Gages cuddles.


Good morning, Melody. I know you enjoyed your evening off so you could cuddle with Gage!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> 9 hrs. To drive home from Napa due to stopping at Costco in Bakersfield. Yangy tired. Will curl up with Maya and Bug and tuck in for the night. Thankfully bought calz
> ones at Costco and heated in oven and called it dinner.
> Patches, hugs, be gentle with yourself.


After that long a drive and shopping, I imagine you're more than ready for rest. Hope your Sat. is pleasant.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I complete forgot it was Friday yesterday and that a new tea party had started. Anywy I'm up erly, for me, as we are going to look after the gks this morning while Mum has her hair done in readiness for her 40th birthday party next Saturday.
> 
> Skyped with my French GSs yesterday, it was lovely to see them.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok after the Christmas festivities.
> 
> Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Saturday photos.....


Such lovely, sunny pictures from your beautiful Surrey. What fun things do you have planned for the GK's this morning? I'm sure they always have fun when they spend time with you.
And so nice that you could Skype with the French GK's!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very windy Great Bend. The wind will be good hopeful, some of the ice will fall from the trees to lighten the load on the branches.
> 
> Coffee this morning from a different perspective. DJ says these have to go with it.
> 
> To all my friends i the UK stay dry and safe.
> 
> Gentle healing hugs for all.


Wish I could send you a little of our Sat. warmth, we're supposed to be about 60F this afternnon...it would melt the ice on your poor trees. Lovely breakfast dessert...do we have DJ to thank for it? Thanks DJ!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Wish I could send you a little of our Sat. warmth, we're supposed to be about 60F this afternnon...it would melt the ice on your poor trees. Lovely breakfast dessert...do we have DJ to thank for it? Thanks DJ!
> JuneK


It has warmed up to a balmy 2.7c,37f, the ice is falling from some of the trees. With the wind gusts this morning even more ice has fallen. I am good with the temps we have, now if it could only make up it's mind to be either cold or warm. 
Yes DJ was thinking this was perfect to go with coffee. She picked it yesterday for this morning.


----------



## patocenizo

Sam, so nice to hear from you!!!!


thewren said:


> lovely recipes Julie - thank you so much for doing this weeks knitting tea party.
> 
> I am wanting to try a Pavlova
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Knitting Tea Party, December 27th EST, 2013.
> Hello from New Zealand! I am standing in for Sam this week, so he can continue to rest up. With luck he will be feeling well enough to start us off, next week- which will be the first Tea Party for the New Year- wow! Looking back 2013 has flown by.
> It is high summer in the Southern Hemisphere,
Click to expand...


----------



## Designer1234

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I complete forgot it was Friday yesterday and that a new tea party had started. Anywy I'm up erly, for me, as we are going to look after the gks this morning while Mum has her hair done in readiness for her 40th birthday party next Saturday.
> 
> Skyped with my French GSs yesterday, it was lovely to see them.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok after the Christmas festivities.
> 
> Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Saturday photos.....


Your house looks so peaceful and beautiful ! I think that picture of the garden is the nicest one of all.

Happy New Year Purple - look forward to your beading class on Jan. 6th! Hard to believe we are nearly into 2014


----------



## Cashmeregma

ChrisEl said:


> Was just catching up and saw Roland's picture on the earlier tp.
> Thanks for sharing it...it brought back memories of our first pug, Rocky. He also was very sweet and patient. i always said he helped me raise DD.


I'm sure he did. Roland thought he was the children's mother. He would welcome the new babies and kiss them like they were his own and never even put a nail scratch or tooth mark on them. They could take a bone from him and he wouldn't even growl. Just the most wonderful dog with them ever. He did like his explorations though if someone opened the door but his exploring days seem to be over now. Thanks for the compliment on the coat. I added a few more rows of ribbing at the neck and did some decreases to make it fit there a little better. Made our son feel so much better that apparently Roland isn't the biggest pug around and I had to take it in a little. LOL


----------



## Designer1234

In all the Christmas activities I forgot to mention that I received a phone call from Josephine who is the coordinator of the flood relief for Exshaw (town) and the Municipal District of Big Horn where I donated all the winter wear received from some of you and some Alberta ladies-.

She said that she took some out to the farming communities and isolated farms that were affected by the floods - She also distributed some of them at the school and the First Nations reservation which is in the Municipality and was badly affected. They also gave some to the Churches in town to distribute. She said that the people who received them were so pleased and that it made a huge difference in this quite bitter winter. She is going to send me some pictures after the holiday, which I will post here.

So- once again to those who helped me give some warmth to people who were badly affected by the floods -- thankyou. She also mentioned that there were about 7 hats left so she had put a blurb in the newsletter from the MD and people dropped by and chose a hat and were so thankful. 

It made it very worth while and I thank you all again. Shirley.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Today we will take the family out for our son's birthday and grandson #2's birthday. They are a day apart so they decided we would combine it.

Julie, I love that photo of your granddaughter. Precious.

Caren, hope your weather changes soon. I guess bad weather has been all around us with Toronto getting hit quite bad too.

June, nice posting about enough. DH and I were just talking about that yesterday. 

So much fun reading all your posts. Purple, lovely photos again. 

I have 2" of ribbing done on the capelet and DH is calling for our morning reading so I'm off.

I see I did a Gwenie on the first page and didn't even know I did it. I think I mess up when I mean to edit and I hit quote reply instead. :x


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> It has warmed up to a balmy 2.7c,37f, the ice is falling from some of the trees. With the wind gusts this morning even more ice has fallen. I am good with the temps we have, now if it could only make up it's mind to be either cold or warm.
> Yes DJ was thinking this was perfect to go with coffee. She picked it yesterday for this morning.


I saw on the Weather Channel that you were supposed to have warmer temps but also a possibility of rain. Just hope the rain doesn't freeze overnight. Up there,I know there's a real possibility of that!
DJ definitely knows the way to our hearts!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> In all the Christmas activities I forgot to mention that I received a phone call from Josephine who is the coordinator of the flood relief for Exshaw (town) and the Municipal District of Big Horn where I donated all the winter wear received from some of you and some Alberta ladies-.
> 
> She said that she took some out to the farming communities and isolated farms that were affected by the floods - She also distributed some of them at the school and the First Nations reservation which is in the Municipality and was badly affected. They also gave some to the Churches in town to distribute. She said that the people who received them were so pleased and that it made a huge difference in this quite bitter winter. She is going to send me some pictures after the holiday, which I will post here.
> 
> So- once again to those who helped me give some warmth to people who were badly affected by the floods -- thankyou. She also mentioned that there were about 7 hats left so she had put a blurb in the newsletter from the MD and people dropped by and chose a hat and were so thankful.
> 
> It made it very worth while and I thank you all again. Shirley.


Shirley, I think that is one of the best Christmas gifts I received...even though it was after! I'm so glad she had enough so that there were a few hats left. I've thought so much about people who can't afford warm hats and gloves in this bitter weather. Winter has hit hard and early in so much of the western hemisphere this year from Canada to the U.S.
Thank you so much for giving me the opportunity to do something so worthwhile!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## HandyFamily

I'm just marking my spot here. I'll go and see if I can overcome the mince pie - or it will beat me. Well, either way, whatever comes out of it, we'll eat it, no sweets ever go to waste in my home...


----------



## sassafras123

Looking forward to second water color class at ten. Right now it is eight and I can't seem to get motivated to get out of bed. Did get up and feed dogs, gave bug her insulin, made tea and back to bed.


----------



## NanaCaren

HandyFamily said:


> I'm just marking my spot here. I'll go and see if I can overcome the mince pie - or it will beat me. Well, either way, whatever comes out of it, we'll eat it, no sweets ever go to waste in my home...


Oh yumm mince pies. Good luck with them, hope they turn out well. They have gone over well at my house this year. Several people that said they didn't like them have tried and enjoyed this year. I have made several batches.


----------



## iamsam

love coffee by the lake - won't be too long now - the days are getting longer. lolololol

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very windy Great Bend. The wind will be good hopeful, some of the ice will fall from the trees to lighten the load on the branches.
> 
> Coffee this morning from a different perspective. DJ says these have to go with it.
> 
> To all my friends i the UK stay dry and safe.
> 
> Gentle healing hugs for all.


----------



## gagesmom

11:30am here and I am a lazy bones today. Just got up half an hour ago. Checking in and then going back to catch up. Was windy last night and it still is this morning. Ice was coming off the branches and being flung at the roof. Just start to fall asleep and then ice crashes on the roof.


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> Your house looks so peaceful and beautiful ! I think that picture of the garden is the nicest one of all.
> 
> Happy New Year Purple - look forward to your beading class on Jan. 6th! Hard to believe we are nearly into 2014


Thank you Shirley, I'm looking forward to the class too. I wonder what it will be like? :roll:


----------



## iamsam

a balmy 39° this morning in northwest ohio - a bit of a breeze but not too bad. breakfast is over and I was going to say time to start the day but looking at the clock it is almost noon. am I the only one that starts their day at noon. lol

several cats spread out on the bed having their morning constitutional - tip and puff wanted to go out to the barn for a while so that is where they are.

gary is going to change the oil in three of the vehicles today - Heidi is into town for one thing or another - hopefully to find something for Josiah so I can get the indy box on it's way.

need to work on Bentley's kimono today - get it finished before he is too big for it.

Bentley is a little under the weather - has a cold - you can tell in his eyes he doesn't feel good although he has not been fussy. oh yes - he has a bottom tooth.

off to do a breathing treatment and then to knit.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Today we will take the family out for our son's birthday and grandson #2's birthday. They are a day apart so they decided we would combine it.
> 
> Julie, I love that photo of your granddaughter. Precious.


I presume you are referring to the photo in the avatar! she is well bundled up- it was during the 'planking' craze a number of years ago. Obviously a winter photo. She wore that hat for a number of years- warms a nana's heart when the kids like what you have made!


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Looking forward to second water color class at ten. Right now it is eight and I can't seem to get motivated to get out of bed. Did get up and feed dogs, gave bug her insulin, made tea and back to bed.


Hope you are not coming down with anything!


----------



## PurpleFi

Bentley is a little under the weather - has a cold - you can tell in his eyes he doesn't feel good although he has not been fussy. oh yes - he has a bottom tooth.

off to do a breathing treatment and then to knit.

sam[/quote]

Sorry Bentley is under the weather, my gks always had a cold when they got a new tooth, they seem to go together. Hope you are taking it easy too.


----------



## gagesmom

Off for now to see what the household is up to.
See you later on.


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> a balmy 39° this morning in northwest ohio - a bit of a breeze but not too bad. breakfast is over and I was going to say time to start the day but looking at the clock it is almost noon. am I the only one that starts their day at noon. lol
> 
> several cats spread out on the bed having their morning constitutional - tip and puff wanted to go out to the barn for a while so that is where they are.
> 
> gary is going to change the oil in three of the vehicles today - Heidi is into town for one thing or another - hopefully to find something for Josiah so I can get the indy box on it's way.
> 
> need to work on Bentley's kimono today - get it finished before he is too big for it.
> 
> Bentley is a little under the weather - has a cold - you can tell in his eyes he doesn't feel good although he has not been fussy. oh yes - he has a bottom tooth.
> 
> off to do a breathing treatment and then to knit.
> 
> sam


A tooth, already wow  he is fast sorry he has a cold, goes with the weather.
Take care Sam, and rest OK. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## HandyFamily

I don't have forms to make little pies - it would be ok if I just made one big one and sliced it like... regular pie? Cose if it's not ok, I am in big trouble...



NanaCaren said:


> Oh yumm mince pies. Good luck with them, hope they turn out well. They have gone over well at my house this year. Several people that said they didn't like them have tried and enjoyed this year. I have made several batches.


----------



## jheiens

HandyFamily said:


> I don't have forms to make little pies - it would be ok if I just made one big one and sliced it like... regular pie? Cose if it's not ok, I am in big trouble...


One 'big' pie is how I always make mincemeat pies, Kati. DH andI are the only ones who eat this kind so wear still working on the one from Christmas dinner. You could always wrap any leftover pieces very well and freeze them, if you get tired of the flavor.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234

sassafras123 said:


> Looking forward to second water color class at ten. Right now it is eight and I can't seem to get motivated to get out of bed. Did get up and feed dogs, gave bug her insulin, made tea and back to bed.


You will LOVE watercolor -- at least I do. It is so different than oils and even acrylics. I love to see what the color does when it is dropped on water on good paper - especially for the skies. Have fun and show us some of what you are learning. I taught people to make watercolor and pen and ink cards - some separately and some of the water colors with pen and ink included. so much fun.

Cards are a great way to practice your technique. I buy good paper, do pictures, sometimes buy little mats or make my own (not so much recently) and then buy just the small brown envelopes - No one ever complained about the envelopes with any of them I made for gifts. good practice for your classes. Wish I was there - we could watercolor together. what fun that would be.


----------



## NanaCaren

HandyFamily said:


> I don't have forms to make little pies - it would be ok if I just made one big one and sliced it like... regular pie? Cose if it's not ok, I am in big trouble...


Yes it is OK to do it that way, I have done them that way too.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Caren, I didn't know you had Canadian grandchildren. Have they been without power this week? I heard on the news there are still parts of Scarborough without power


----------



## pammie1234

It is a beautiful, sunny and fairly warm day in Dallas. The wind does make it a little cool, but when sitting in the sun, it feels great. I'm still in my pj's and getting caught up. I'm babysitting my DD's dog, Daisy, so all four of us are on the loveseat in my craft room. The dogs are asleep and I'm on the computer.

I can't believe it is almost 2014. It just doesn't seem possible. Time is flying by! I still haven't undecorated. That is not something I enjoy doing. I love the lights and festivities of the season. I asked DD if I could leave it up all year. She said NO! I really wouldn't, but it would be nice. I do leave my snowmen out through January. Then it will be time to decorate for Valentine's Day. I have to stop! I'm moving through 2014 too fast! I hope you all have a great day or night. I'll check back later.


----------



## nittergma

Hello everyone. We have a beautiful day here!! I took one of the dogs for a walk and worked in the garden a little and even sat on the back porch and soaked up some "Ds" I'd forgotten about us needing vitamin D in this part of the country so I'll start taking a supplement, of course the real thing is best!
Julie thanks for the start this week, your recipes sound good even in the Winter. Sam and Caren I hope you're feeling better and the breathing is easier. How neat that Bentley has a tooth! Our kids used to get red cheeks and feverish when they were cutting their teeth, hopefully it won't last long.
I'll go back and keep reading. I'm also trying to knit a boot sock that probably will never be a boot sock, I'll have to think of something else!


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for getting the new TP started Julie. And an extra thank you to Kaye for helping me find it....I'm so tired I kept overlooking it.....duh... Have caught up now. I had posted the following on the last page of the previous TP and since it is about Marianne I thought I also post it here.
> 
> I spent the day at Marianne's. He sweet son cleaned up my laptop and it is much faster now. Marianne had C take a picture of us in front of her Christmas tree. When she send it to me I am to post it here. Her mom was in and out of "reality" today and at one point fell. Thank God Daniel was there to help Marianne pick her up and fortunately she was okay. We had a good visit and knitted and chatted away the afternoon. She appreciate the hugs some of you had asked me to give her on your behalf. All in all it was a good day but I am tired now and plan to head to bed early.
> 
> After seeing Julie's Cherry Cake I'm now nibble hungry and just remembered I have some Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Cake (store bought) in the kitchen. Can you guess where I'm off to now? MMMMMMMMmmmmmmm


I am thinking that you are off to the kitchen to make me a cherry cake! Enjoy your nibbling.


----------



## Patches39

HandyFamily said:


> I don't have forms to make little pies - it would be ok if I just made one big one and sliced it like... regular pie? Cose if it's not ok, I am in big trouble...


 :shock: LOL lol


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> a balmy 39° this morning in northwest ohio - a bit of a breeze but not too bad. breakfast is over and I was going to say time to start the day but looking at the clock it is almost noon. am I the only one that starts their day at noon. lol
> 
> several cats spread out on the bed having their morning constitutional - tip and puff wanted to go out to the barn for a while so that is where they are.
> 
> gary is going to change the oil in three of the vehicles today - Heidi is into town for one thing or another - hopefully to find something for Josiah so I can get the indy box on it's way.
> 
> need to work on Bentley's kimono today - get it finished before he is too big for it.
> 
> Bentley is a little under the weather - has a cold - you can tell in his eyes he doesn't feel good although he has not been fussy. oh yes - he has a bottom tooth.
> 
> off to do a breathing treatment and then to knit.
> 
> sam


It is warm here today also. At noon I was just thinking about finishing up at work I went in before 4 AM and worked until 1 today and now going in again tomorrow. I will be surprised if we really get New Year's Eve day off. I know I will be off on New Year's day and we will get the weekend off next week so it will be good.


----------



## dragonflylace

Hi Julie...wow, you are busy this week...thanks for the recipes!!!

Take care and hello everyone...I don't always post, but I try to keep up all the same.

You all know that Sam helped me start my Lace Party Thread. He gave me a few pointers and I did ask him if I could use the name "Party" in my little corner of the universe of KP.

Sam, if you are checking in, I hope you are doing fine...and wish you all the best.

To all the Tea Party...I hope you had a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## purl2diva

Today is our anniversary. I met DH in sixth grade and proposed before the year was over. Best decision I ever made. 

Our children took us out for dinner last night-a lovely end to the holidays.


----------



## jknappva

dragonflylace said:


> Hi Julie...wow, you are busy this week...thanks for the recipes!!!
> 
> Take care and hello everyone...I don't always post, but I try to keep up all the same.
> 
> You all know that Sam helped me start my Lace Party Thread. He gave me a few pointers and I did ask him if I could use the name "Party" in my little corner of the universe of KP.
> 
> Sam, if you are checking in, I hope you are doing fine...and wish you all the best.
> 
> To all the Tea Party...I hope you had a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


Glad you had time to send us a note. Sam is a treasure, for sure!
Hope you have a wonderful New Year.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

purl2diva said:


> Today is our anniversary. I met DH in sixth grade and proposed before the year was over. Best decision I ever made.
> 
> Our children took us out for dinner last night-a lovely end to the holidays.


Happy Anniversary!! If I'd been much later,it would be belated!
JuneK


----------



## jheiens

purl2diva said:


> Today is our anniversary. I met DH in sixth grade and proposed before the year was over. Best decision I ever made.
> 
> Our children took us out for dinner last night-a lovely end to the holidays.


Today is also our 51st anniversary. We are going to our favorite Chinese restaurant for dinner in a while. We've not been out to dinner for many months and we are really looking forward to it--just the two of us for a real change!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## nittergma

Nice hopeful attitude Sam!


thewren said:


> love coffee by the lake - won't be too long now - the days are getting longer. lolololol
> 
> sam


----------



## nittergma

How wonderful! Congratulations!! Have a great time And a Happy anniversary to you too purl2diva!


jheiens said:


> Today is also our 51st anniversary. We are going to our favorite Chinese restaurant for dinner in a while. We've not been out to dinner for many months and we are really looking forward to it--just the two of us for a real change!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> Oh yumm mince pies. Good luck with them, hope they turn out well. They have gone over well at my house this year. Several people that said they didn't like them have tried and enjoyed this year. I have made several batches.


I only make tarts but that is my husbands favorite


----------



## Designer1234

jheiens said:


> Today is also our 51st anniversary. We are going to our favorite Chinese restaurant for dinner in a while. We've not been out to dinner for many months and we are really looking forward to it--just the two of us for a real change!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Congratulations!!! You and your dh have had many years together -- for us it is 58 years - time has gone by quickly. It is so great to have a kindred spirit to spend our lives with. Joy- may you have many many more years together.

Purl2diva -- congratulations to you too! it is so nice to have a life with someone you love -- I am at the other end of the spectrum as far as knowing my husband. I have a cousin who asked her husband to be to marry her in grade 8 and they have never looked at anyone else their whole lives.

Best wishes to you. I am glad you had a nice dinner out.

Many more for both of my sisters of the heart!!


----------



## Designer1234

It is nice to see you Dragonflylace -- Christmas and New Year's greetings to you- and your family. Your thread is wonderful and you are doing such a great job sharing your talent with KP members -- I applaud your talent and the fact that you share your knowledge with members. Your work is outstanding.

Designer1234- Shirley


----------



## Bonnie7591

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Shirley, I'm looking forward to the class too. I wonder what it will be like? :roll:


What are you beading?


----------



## pacer

Happy anniversary to Purl2diva and Ohio Joy. What a blessing to treasure. Shirley and Pat-58 years to treasure as well. I feel like a newlywed with my meager 29 years. That is only half of Shirley and Pat's married life. I guess I have a long ways to go so better keep healthy and keep living.


----------



## 81brighteyes

Thank you, Sam, and so glad to see you are feeling well enough to get on the computer for a little while. I have had pneumonia in the past and know how rough it is. Being sick at any time is pure misery, I think. The important thing when one starts feeling better is not to overdo.


----------



## gagesmom

5pm and believe it or not I just woke up, again. I lay down the couch to read a book and fell asleep. I was only awake for 2 hours before that. Wow I am such a party animal. lol.


----------



## siouxann

Caren, your lake pictures are beautiful. We used to go to Keuka Lake in NY state every summer, and one of my favorite activities was sipping coffee overlooking the usually calm water. Those were the days.

I feel like a slug today  havent done anything of purpose except nap and exercise my blipper thumb. It got a really aerobic workout as I tried to find something to watch. And yet we continue to pay for cable!

Hope that you all have had a good Saturday/Sunday!

Sam, its good to see your posts coming more often. Im so glad that youre feeling better!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Happy anniversay to Joy & purldiva, hope you have a great day.

I see Sam is forever the optomist, the days must be almost a minute longer than last week!

We are having a sunny day here today,,-28 C now, -37 tonight.yesterday we had a bllzzard, Delbert spent all morning plowing snow. Last week he ridged the fields around the driveway to stop it blowing in but it was so wild yesterday that all the ridges are now full of snow so he will have to do it again.
I just took the grandkids home an hour ago, I'm ready for the couch. They are a busy pair.


----------



## siouxann

purl2diva said:


> Today is our anniversary. I met DH in sixth grade and proposed before the year was over. Best decision I ever made.
> 
> Our children took us out for dinner last night-a lovely end to the holidays.


Congratulations! Glad you had a nice celebration.


----------



## siouxann

HandyFamily wrote:
I don't have forms to make little pies - it would be ok if I just made one big one and sliced it like... regular pie? Cose if it's not ok, I am in big trouble...

I have seen mince pies where they just cut largish circles, put the filling on half of the circle and then folding the other half over the filling crimping the edges with a fork. My mother used to make mince pies at Christmas, but growing up, that was one dessert my brother and I never liked. I would like to try it again sometime, now that I'm old enough to be officially called 'grown up'. LOL


----------



## siouxann

jheiens said:


> Today is also our 51st anniversary. We are going to our favorite Chinese restaurant for dinner in a while. We've not been out to dinner for many months and we are really looking forward to it--just the two of us for a real change!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


CONGRATULATIONS to you, too! Hope you enjoy your 'date'!!


----------



## siouxann

NanaCaren wrote:
Oh yumm mince pies. Good luck with them, hope they turn out well. They have gone over well at my house this year. Several people that said they didn't like them have tried and enjoyed this year. I have made several batches.

Caren, do you have a recipe for your mince pies? I would like to try them, but I want to be sure it is a tried and true recipe.


----------



## HandyFamily

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is OK to do it that way, I have done them that way too.


Thanks!
Well, it's after midnight now, so I'll bake it tomorrow - and will report what happened... But I froze quite a bit of the stuffing, so I'll have for many more pies... I've never even tasted one, but I'm sure I'll love it - I loved the taste of the stuffing even like that, just as it is...


----------



## HandyFamily

Designer1234 said:


> You will LOVE watercolor -- at least I do. It is so different than oils and even acrylics. I love to see what the color does when it is dropped on water on good paper - especially for the skies. Have fun and show us some of what you are learning. I taught people to make watercolor and pen and ink cards - some separately and some of the water colors with pen and ink included. so much fun.
> 
> Cards are a great way to practice your technique. I buy good paper, do pictures, sometimes buy little mats or make my own (not so much recently) and then buy just the small brown envelopes - No one ever complained about the envelopes with any of them I made for gifts. good practice for your classes. Wish I was there - we could watercolor together. what fun that would be.


I've always dreamed of painting - but I'm too old now, really, to learn.
But David, my 6 year old son, is very much in to it - I can't help him much, alas, but he really wants to try every tecnique he sees in Art attack (it's a kid's program about art things, how to make them...) - and I really don't want to stop him - even if I don't know how to help him either - so I bought some oil paints... haven't open any - I realized after I bought them I have no idea how they should be used! Like in the simplest things - like how are brushes cleaned between colors? A girl in a store told me turpentine is used - but I'm so not having him play with a jar of turpentine in the home! - it's poisonous, and... no way - even though my first idea was - well, ok, water is of no use, but certainly oil paint solvent for ... am, construction uses - I don't know how those paints are called - would do... but... when I actually paint things with those paints I do it on the balcony, everything possible opened (it's a balcony that is closed with glass windows, all of it)... and still everything smells - and lately I even get asthma attacks (even though I didn't use to)...

So, if you - or someone - have any tips... ? Please?


----------



## HandyFamily

Patches39 said:


> :shock: LOL lol


Well... I only learned about these pies through reading recipes - and I'm not much of a cook...

Even my pickled vegies for some reason didn't come right this year, I mean, not good enough for my taste...


----------



## Southern Gal

gagesmom said:


> 5pm and believe it or not I just woke up, again. I lay down the couch to read a book and fell asleep. I was only awake for 2 hours before that. Wow I am such a party animal. lol.


sounds like my kind of party, i love a good nap :!: 
we slept in late, had some breakfast and then went to pick up pecans, they are still falling by the handfuls. i think we are going to take them all to be cracked. 
we had a early new yrs get together last night with 3 other couples, just good old friends, we had so many good snacks. oh, i am finishing off the last of the grape salad i brought home. i left the last of all the home made candies there, bj and i are gonna get back on the good eating wagon. i put a pinapple in a brown paper sack yesterday and it ripened up in a couple hrs and i got it all cubed up and took with us, oh my how good was that. tonight we are sitting around chilling and just enjoying not having go anywhere or get something ready to take somewhere. we did get all the Christmas packed away inside the house. i am working on a little girls slouch hat. 
Sam, i am so glad you are feeling better. 
We had dad home for christmas eve and christmas day, he was feeling so good and we had the best time. We did all have our own private time remembering my sister that passed this spring, it was certainly odd for her not to be there first on Christmas morning. But i fixed everyone a Christmas decoration with the poem "Christmas in Heaven" on the back and we made it through. 
I wish everyone well and please be safe through the rest of the holidays.


----------



## HandyFamily

purl2diva said:


> Today is our anniversary. I met DH in sixth grade and proposed before the year was over. Best decision I ever made.
> 
> Our children took us out for dinner last night-a lovely end to the holidays.


You're kidding.
You knew he is the one for you in... 6th grade!?
And you were right!?
Wow.
I would really, really love to hear your story.
This is so rare - and so incredible - and I think everyone on Earth would probably envy you...
You really have THE thing to treasure in life...
Congrads!


----------



## Southern Gal

HandyFamily said:


> I've always dreamed of painting - but I'm too old now, really, to learn.
> But David, my 6 year old son, is very much in to it - I can't help him much, alas, but he really wants to try every tecnique he sees in Art attack (it's a kid's program about art things, how to make them...) - and I really don't want to stop him - even if I don't know how to help him either - so I bought some oil paints... haven't open any - I realized after I bought them I have no idea how they should be used! Like in the simplest things - like how are brushes cleaned between colors? A girl in a store told me turpentine is used - but I'm so not having him play with a jar of turpentine in the home! - it's poisonous, and... no way - even though my first idea was - well, ok, water is of no use, but certainly oil paint solvent for ... am, construction uses - I don't know how those paints are called - would do... but... when I actually paint things with those paints I do it on the balcony, everything possible opened (it's a balcony that is closed with glass windows, all of it)... and still everything smells - and lately I even get asthma attacks (even though I didn't use to)...
> 
> So, if you - or someone - have any tips... ? Please?


i have painted with all mediums and i do water color now and its a challenge, i love it, but if he is just starting i would start him with acrylic paints, they are easy to clean up after, no smelly turpintine (been there done that) i would buy him some good water color block tablet and have a teacher work with him and he will enjoy himself. then after he gets into it, he can try the different mediums. i have done oils, still use acrylics from time to time. i love to see kids get into art and let their imaginations go.


----------



## HandyFamily

jheiens said:


> Today is also our 51st anniversary. We are going to our favorite Chinese restaurant for dinner in a while. We've not been out to dinner for many months and we are really looking forward to it--just the two of us for a real change!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Wow.
51... Congratulations!


----------



## siouxann

Southern Gal said:


> i have painted with all mediums and i do water color now and its a challenge, i love it, but if he is just starting i would start him with acrylic paints, they are easy to clean up after, no smelly turpintine (been there done that) i would buy him some good water color block tablet and have a teacher work with him and he will enjoy himself. then after he gets into it, he can try the different mediums. i have done oils, still use acrylics from time to time. i love to see kids get into art and let their imaginations go.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I totally agree.

I have heard that one of the easiest ways to stifle creativity is to give a child a coloring book, crayons, and then tell them to stay within the lines.


----------



## angelam

Hello everyone! I haven't been around much the last few days - too busy partying! I have been looking in from time to time and have skimmed through to try and keep up. It looks like everyone had a good Christmas, I certainly did. We finished up with 16 round the table for Christmas lunch which was wonderful. I feel as if I have never stopped eating for the past few days! Definitely have to do something about that in the New Year.
Thank you Julie for starting off this weeks Tea Party. Lovely recipes which I will definitely be trying out very soon - just not this week or I might explode! Tomorrow I am going back to DDs house for a spot of chicken/dog sitting again while they are away for a couple of days. I'm back home again on New Years Eve and will definitely be home before all the mad men take to the roads in the evening! I'm all ready for bed now and sitting cuddled up in my beautiful new dressing gown which my 2 eldest GDs gave me for Christmas. A lovely deep turquoise colour. Doing a bit of knitting to try and get this Dr Who scarf finished and off to Poland before the winter is over. I haven't measured it yet but it's very looooong! 
Good to see Sam back and posting again - stay well Sam!


----------



## HandyFamily

Southern Gal said:


> i have painted with all mediums and i do water color now and its a challenge, i love it, but if he is just starting i would start him with acrylic paints, they are easy to clean up after, no smelly turpintine (been there done that) i would buy him some good water color block tablet and have a teacher work with him and he will enjoy himself. then after he gets into it, he can try the different mediums. i have done oils, still use acrylics from time to time. i love to see kids get into art and let their imaginations go.


Thanks... 
I've got the advice "use acrylic paints" from that same nice girl in the store yesterday - the one that told me about the terpentine - why didn't noone tell me that when I bought the oils...  and what should I do with the d**** things now? I didn't even know acrylic paints existed before yesterday...  What can I do - I'm no painter!


----------



## angelam

jheiens said:


> Today is also our 51st anniversary. We are going to our favorite Chinese restaurant for dinner in a while. We've not been out to dinner for many months and we are really looking forward to it--just the two of us for a real change!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Happy Anniversary Joy - you certainly deserve some time to yourselves! Enjoy your celebration dinner.


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Happy Anniversary Joy - you certainly deserve some time to yourselves! Enjoy your celebration dinner.


Happy Anniversary from me too.

Hi Angela, sounds as if you have had a good time. How are your family in Wiltshire doing with their flood. Hope things are getting better for them.


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> Today is also our 51st anniversary. We are going to our favorite Chinese restaurant for dinner in a while. We've not been out to dinner for many months and we are really looking forward to it--just the two of us for a real change!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Congratulations, Joy! Had no idea it was your anniversary. Wonder how many young people getting married these days will ever say that!!

Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

*FYI: Just sent an email to last year's KAP attendees so please check your personal email*

To everyone else at the KTP I'll be posting mid-January 2014 about the next KAP 2014 so be on the look out!


----------



## Designer1234

pacer said:


> Happy anniversary to Purl2diva and Ohio Joy. What a blessing to treasure. Shirley and Pat-58 years to treasure as well. I feel like a newlywed with my meager 29 years. That is only half of Shirley and Pat's married life. I guess I have a long ways to go so better keep healthy and keep living.


One year at a time -- gets better all the time! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Designer1234

Southern Gal said:


> i have painted with all mediums and i do water color now and its a challenge, i love it, but if he is just starting i would start him with acrylic paints, they are easy to clean up after, no smelly turpintine (been there done that) i would buy him some good water color block tablet and have a teacher work with him and he will enjoy himself. then after he gets into it, he can try the different mediums. i have done oils, still use acrylics from time to time. i love to see kids get into art and let their imaginations go.


I agree - oils are smelly, long to dry and I would exchange the paints for acrylics. I would also buy a painting book or arrange for lessons if you possibly can.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gwen - got the message in the email. Would you have an estimate on what the extra cost for a place for the sit and knit might be?



Gweniepooh said:


> *FYI: Just sent an email to last year's KAP attendees so please check your personal email*
> 
> To everyone else at the KTP I'll be posting mid-January 2014 about the next KAP 2014 so be on the look out!


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Sam* what is an indy box? I'm thinking possibly a soapbox derby car but am sure it could be something else.

It is so hard to imagine Bentley old enough now to be getting teeth. Boy do they ever grow fast.



thewren said:


> gary is going to change the oil in three of the vehicles today - Heidi is into town for one thing or another - hopefully to find something for Josiah so I can get the indy box on it's way.
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto on both counts Joy!


jheiens said:


> One 'big' pie is how I always make mincemeat pies, Kati. DH andI are the only ones who eat this kind so wear still working on the one from Christmas dinner. You could always wrap any leftover pieces very well and freeze them, if you get tired of the flavor.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

And a happy anniversary to you both purl2diva! 


purl2diva said:


> Today is our anniversary. I met DH in sixth grade and proposed before the year was over. Best decision I ever made.
> 
> Our children took us out for dinner last night-a lovely end to the holidays.


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> *FYI: Just sent an email to last year's KAP attendees so please check your personal email*
> 
> To everyone else at the KTP I'll be posting mid-January 2014 about the next KAP 2014 so be on the look out!


I shall be looking out, xxxxx


----------



## Gweniepooh

And also happy anniversay to you two Ohio Joy! Wow...51 years! Will have to live at least until 90 before we hit that milestone....LOL...we are almost 21 years together. Many more happy anniversaries to you two!!!


jheiens said:


> Today is also our 51st anniversary. We are going to our favorite Chinese restaurant for dinner in a while. We've not been out to dinner for many months and we are really looking forward to it--just the two of us for a real change!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## PurpleFi

Bonnie7591 said:


> What are you beading?


We shall start off with a simple purse, but who knows where we will end up :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think Sam is logged off; but I took his comment to mean that he needs to get a box sent off to Indianapolis where his other daughter lives.



Gweniepooh said:


> *Sam* what is an indy box? I'm thinking possibly a soapbox derby car but am sure it could be something else.
> 
> It is so hard to imagine Bentley old enough now to be getting teeth. Boy do they ever grow fast.


----------



## flyty1n

HandyFamily said:


> Thanks...
> I've got the advice "use acrylic paints" from that same nice girl in the store yesterday - the one that told me about the terpentine - why didn't noone tell me that when I bought the oils...  and what should I do with the d**** things now? I didn't even know acrylic paints existed before yesterday...  What can I do - I'm no painter!


If they are not opened already, take them back for a full refund and get some watercolors or acrylics. I personally really love watercolors, they are quite inexpensive, easy to clean up, and if you get him a small palette to go with them, he can squeeze them into different wells and use them over and over again by just moistening with water. You will also need a few watercolor brushes and a watercolor block and an old cup to hold the water for him and lots of paper towels. I think he would very much enjoy them. I love watercolor myself.


----------



## martina

There are oil paints available that you can use with water. You can use turps substitute for ordinary oils and use them yourself, don't worry about it, just have fun playing with colour. 
I had a good day, went to the Tate Modern to see the Paul Klee exhibition, had lunch with both sons, then to Trafalgar Square to see the tree from Norway, then walked to the National to meet Younger son and on to their home for dinner and card games. Will be here for a couple of days. Nothing special planned to do. Got my other Christmas present, a board for doing jigsaws on, which was exactly what I wanted. Love and prayers to all.


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Anniversary from me too.
> 
> Hi Angela, sounds as if you have had a good time. How are your family in Wiltshire doing with their flood. Hope things are getting better for them.


Hi Purple. Yes we did have a good time - yours sounded good too! The floods down in Wiltshire are going down but they are still without power as the water got into all their electrics and of course it's near impossible to get anything done over Christmas. They decided not to travel up to join us on Christmas Day but understandable wanted to stay nearer home and had lunch with some friends.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sounds like a wonderful visit and Christmas. I loved London...and I'm happy to re-visit the places you are going ---to think we've walked the same paths!! That's so amazing to me.



martina said:


> There are oil paints available that you can use with water. You can use turps substitute for ordinary oils and use them yourself, don't worry about it, just have fun playing with colour.
> I had a good day, went to the Tate Modern to see the Paul Klee exhibition, had lunch with both sons, then to Trafalgar Square to see the tree from Norway, then walked to the National to meet Younger son and on to their home for dinner and card games. Will be here for a couple of days. Nothing special planned to do. Got my other Christmas present, a board for doing jigsaws on, which was exactly what I wanted. Love and prayers to all.


----------



## angelam

Bedtime for me - can't keep up with all this partying. Love and hugs to all xx


----------



## Patches39

jheiens said:


> Today is also our 51st anniversary. We are going to our favorite Chinese restaurant for dinner in a while. We've not been out to dinner for many months and we are really looking forward to it--just the two of us for a real change!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Happy Anniversary, to both you, Ohio Joy, and Purl2diva, :-D


----------



## Designer1234

siouxann said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I totally agree.
> 
> I have heard that one of the easiest ways to stifle creativity is to give a child a coloring book, crayons, and then tell them to stay within the lines.


That is so true--- I have always tried to make 'one of a kind' and that has been my mantra my whole life. It isn't necessary to follow rules -- or to have to follow patterns -- Painting or any other craft is so much fun if you do your own thing. ask Purple fi - she is a one of a kind person too.

Don't misunderstand me -- I believe in patterns and I think 95% of the people in the world can make wonderful things from patterns -- I also just like to see people breaking out of the 'box' a bit -- even if it is just in changing a color or adding a stitch.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very windy Great Bend. The wind will be good hopeful, some of the ice will fall from the trees to lighten the load on the branches.
> 
> Coffee this morning from a different perspective. DJ says these have to go with it.
> 
> To all my friends i the UK stay dry and safe.
> 
> Gentle healing hugs for all.


Love coffee this morning. I think those would be great for breakfast, lunch, dinner, snack...


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> Today is also our 51st anniversary. We are going to our favorite Chinese restaurant for dinner in a while. We've not been out to dinner for many months and we are really looking forward to it--just the two of us for a real change!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Happy Happy Anniversary!!!!!


----------



## jheiens

Thank you to all who have posted congratulations for our wedding anniversary. You're all very kind.

The night we married the weather was rainy and the temps had climbed to 76F--at the end of December, for crying out loud!!!! And then I was ill and fainted in the receiving line just as DH turned to introduce me to an aunt of his. I simply sank down into my lovely brocade satin gown with a rather large hoop under the skirt. I was enveloped in the material. lol Funny now, but not so funny then.

Dinner was delicious and the evening by ourselves was very nice. 

Enjoy the rest of you day or evening, everyone. The step-grands are coming on Monday until the 2 of January. I can hardly wait . . . . NOT.

But as someone sang a longtime ago: I am woman and I will survive!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## purl2diva

HandyFamily said:


> You're kidding.
> You knew he is the one for you in... 6th grade!?
> And you were right!?
> Wow.
> I would really, really love to hear your story.
> This is so rare - and so incredible - and I think everyone on Earth would probably envy you...
> You really have THE thing to treasure in life...
> Congrads!


He had started at our school in sixth grade. My mom told me to pick the smartest boy in the class and he was it. I told me I would marry him when we graduated from college.

We didn't start dating until the end of our senior year in HS. He was class president and I was class secretary. We went to different colleges but wrote to each other almost every night. You get to know a lot about someone when you do that.

We actually eloped during Christmas break of our senior year. That was 54 years ago. Like many, we were very poor for a number of years but he had a good job at a good company for 40 years so we are quite comfortable in our retirement.

We have been blessed in many ways. Four beautiful children though we lost our oldest to breast cancer almost six years ago. Our health is good. Couldn't asked for more.

BTW- my mom passed away when I was 16 but she knew Jim through school activities. I think she was smiling down from heaven when she saw I had taken her advice.


----------



## pacer

Designer1234 said:


> That is so true--- I have always tried to make 'one of a kind' and that has been my mantra my whole life. It isn't necessary to follow rules -- or to have to follow patterns -- Painting or any other craft is so much fun if you do your own thing. ask Purple fi - she is a one of a kind person too.
> 
> Don't misunderstand me -- I believe in patterns and I think 95% of the people in the world can make wonderful things from patterns -- I also just like to see people breaking out of the 'box' a bit -- even if it is just in changing a color or adding a stitch.


My boys loved the anti-coloring books that I would buy from the local bookstore. Matthew just loved them. My oldest has never liked art projects of any kind, but he loves his music and plays trumpet regularly. I love both of the boys talents and interest in the fine arts. My oldest loves symphonic music and listens to that more often than rock music. I use to play symphonic music in the boys bedroom to quiet them down to sleep. My oldest needed lights and music on in his room since he came home from the hospital. He spent the 1st 44 days of his life in the hospital so he was use to lights and sounds. I weaned him from lights, but sounds took much longer.


----------



## machriste

HandyFamily said:


> I've always dreamed of painting - but I'm too old now, really, to learn.
> 
> Never too old! I started taking watercolor classes at age 71. I had always wanted to, and my kids signed me up for six 3-hr. classes and supplied me with the needed paints etc. I took a second set of six classes and now am working privately with a watercolorist whose style is very different from the person who taught the classes. Out of 12 paintings, there is one I really liked (that one has been framed,) two or three that i didn't like but would like to try to do again, and the rest aren't too bad. If you really want to try it, please do.


----------



## Patches39

purl2diva said:


> He had started at our school in sixth grade. My mom told me to pick the smartest boy in the class and he was it. I told me I would marry him when we graduated from college.
> 
> We didn't start dating until the end of our senior year in HS. He was class president and I was class secretary. We went to different colleges but wrote to each other almost every night. You get to know a lot about someone when you do that.
> 
> We actually eloped during Christmas break of our senior year. That was 54 years ago. Like many, we were very poor for a number of years but he had a good job at a good company for 40 years so we are quite comfortable in our retirement.
> 
> We have been blessed in many ways. Four beautiful children though we lost our oldest to breast cancer almost six years ago. Our health is good. Couldn't asked for more.
> 
> BTW- my mom passed away when I was 16 but she knew Jim through school activities. I think she was smiling down from heaven when she saw I had taken her advice.


A wonderful story,  you are truly blessed, thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

I am heading to sleep for the evening. I will be up around 2:30 in the AM to get ready for work. Enjoy the rest of this year and let's do awesome creative things in 2014.


----------



## machriste

Happy Anniversary to the three celebrating couples!


----------



## Patches39

pacer said:


> I am heading to sleep for the evening. I will be up around 2:30 in the AM to get ready for work. Enjoy the rest of this year and let's do awesome creative things in 2014.


OK  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

I've always dreamed of painting - but I'm too old now, really, to learn. Quote, Handy Family

If you still have a 6 yr old & are too old to learn to do new things, I think the rest of us may be in trouble. My grandson is 5 & I learn new. Things all the time, especially since I have found this site, I have knit many things I would never have dreamed of attempting before. I think if you are interested in painting & have the time you should try it.


----------



## Designer1234

Patches39 said:


> A wonderful story,  you are truly blessed, thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


Wonderful story -

Isn't it amazing how you can really get to know someone by letters? Look how we are all getting to know each other here. Pat and I have always sent a letter a day, sometimes two when we are apart - especially when we were first married and he was away so much. Sure helped us get to know each other.

I am glad there are at least three of us who have some years into our marriages!


----------



## Patches39

Tired and will be going up for the night, pray that our tomorrow will be filled with joy peace love and healing. Blessings to all. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

We are married 32 yrs. I sure hope we live long enough to make 50 yrs.


----------



## Designer1234

flyty1n said:


> If they are not opened already, take them back for a full refund and get some watercolors or acrylics. I personally really love watercolors, they are quite inexpensive, easy to clean up, and if you get him a small palette to go with them, he can squeeze them into different wells and use them over and over again by just moistening with water. You will also need a few watercolor brushes and a watercolor block and an old cup to hold the water for him and lots of paper towels. I think he would very much enjoy them. I love watercolor myself.


I love watercolor too- If you start him out with a set of watercolor paints buy him at least some good paper - although a mid grade paper is okay for cards etc. I like it better than acrylics although the acrylics seems to be the most popular first type of paints. Personally I found the watercolors more fun. But I had painted in oils for years first so had a pretty good idea of color mixing and what I wanted to paint. It would help if you find a teacher - depending on his age. I can't remember how old you said he was.


----------



## busyworkerbee

darowil said:


> January I believe is the worst here- it is the month when almost everyone is on hoildays it seems and most things go into abeyance during January. As I rarely watch anything other than cricket I wouldn't actually know for sure.
> Talking of cricket we have had a good day so far- and while England are probably slightly ahead we have pulled up enough to have a chance of winning.


I'm glad I have access to another tv as the 1 in the lounge is glued to tennis and the one in the mancave is glued to the cricket. I don't mind tv sports but not all day.


----------



## pammie1234

I have always loved to color in coloring books, but I also like to create my own artwork. I used oils in high school and college, but now I have watercolors and acrylics. I joined an art monthly craft at Annie's. They send you something that you can trace. I will probably choose to just draw freehand. We have these places in our area where you can go and they "talk" you through a painting. The one DD and I did, had the picture already traced on it. But we still could add our own personality to it. DD just followed the directions, but I added some texture. It was a Thanksgiving turkey. It was fun and I hope to do it again. 

Where I am going to be subbing this semester is really bad about having the students do everything exactly the same. It is hard on me, but I have to do what they want. Sometimes I fudge a little, but I do have to be careful.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> I will have to keep my fingers crossed :-D and hope for the best.
> Good night again.


Looking good for us. Have about 25 minutes before they start again after lunch so a quick pop onto the computer.


----------



## darowil

purl2diva said:


> Today is our anniversary. I met DH in sixth grade and proposed before the year was over. Best decision I ever made.
> 
> Our children took us out for dinner last night-a lovely end to the holidays.


Congratualtions. Today (29th) is my sisters 29th anniversary.

And now I am going down to watch the cricket- hopefully we will win the game in the next couple of hours. (but there is still slight chance that England can turn things around)


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is a beautiful love story. I agree your mom is probably still smiling down on you two.


purl2diva said:


> He had started at our school in sixth grade. My mom told me to pick the smartest boy in the class and he was it. I told me I would marry him when we graduated from college.
> 
> We didn't start dating until the end of our senior year in HS. He was class president and I was class secretary. We went to different colleges but wrote to each other almost every night. You get to know a lot about someone when you do that.
> 
> We actually eloped during Christmas break of our senior year. That was 54 years ago. Like many, we were very poor for a number of years but he had a good job at a good company for 40 years so we are quite comfortable in our retirement.
> 
> We have been blessed in many ways. Four beautiful children though we lost our oldest to breast cancer almost six years ago. Our health is good. Couldn't asked for more.
> 
> BTW- my mom passed away when I was 16 but she knew Jim through school activities. I think she was smiling down from heaven when she saw I had taken her advice.


----------



## pammie1234

I'm going to try to post a pic of our Thanksgiving Turkey. It will probably be sideways. I don't know how to turn it once it is posted.


----------



## pammie1234

After deleting and trying many times, I have it correct!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Adding my congratulations also....Great Going and many many more.



machriste said:


> Happy Anniversary to the three celebrating couples!


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are married 32 yrs. I sure hope we live long enough to make 50 yrs.


Congratulations Bonnie -- one year at a time.


----------



## RookieRetiree

And, we're at 41 years and hoping for many more.



Bonnie7591 said:


> We are married 32 yrs. I sure hope we live long enough to make 50 yrs.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love them...what fun. I am not able to create anything via drawings, etc. My talents are limited to the fabric arts, it seems, but I'm trying to make the most of it.



pammie1234 said:


> I'm going to try to post a pic of our Thanksgiving Turkey. It will probably be sideways. I don't know how to turn it once it is posted.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Designer1234 said:


> I love watercolor too- If you start him out with a set of watercolor paints buy him at least some good paper - although a mid grade paper is okay for cards etc. I like it better than acrylics although the acrylics seems to be the most popular first type of paints. Personally I found the watercolors more fun. But I had painted in oils for years first so had a pretty good idea of color mixing and what I wanted to paint. It would help if you find a teacher - depending on his age. I can't remember how old you said he was.


Just have fun with them. Also if you store the oils in cool dark cupboard, they will keep for a long time. I have played with various mediums, including arcrylics and mediums and glosses when doing my bagy dolls. Anoher thing I have donemis using some butchers paper and acrylics, just lay paper on the floor, stand over it, and gently fling the paint down at it. This is fun to do, and can be used as wrapping paper for gifts later on.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

I want to wish all of the people who have their Anniversary in Dec. A Happy Anniversary and everyone a Happy New year. I will not be celebrating New Year's Eve as it is a sad time for me. My mom passed away on Dec. 31, 2003. Since then I do not celebrate the way I use to. Finished knitting the bag I am going to give to some one who ships our packages for us when we have to send one. Recently I took my son, daughter-in-law and grandson's Christmas gifts to be shipped to them. I carried them into his shop in one of the bags I had knitted. He liked the bag I had made and asked me if I had made it and I said yes. So I have one to take and give to him.
For my hubby's Christmas gift I used a gift card plus some cash to get him a tablet computer as his gift. I wasn't sure he would like it but he tells me likes it. I also bought him a case with a keyboard to go with it so it is like a small laptop and he liked that because he is used to a keyboard . He gave me cash so I can get my laptop repaired. The inverter has burned out and the screen is black nothing shows up but if you shine a flashlight on it you can see the screen . I will take it into a shop downtown on Florida Ave. here in Lakeland. I called and they said it would cost about 45 dollars if I supplied the part and I can since I bought one to try to fix it myself but I don't have the tools.Need the laptop for my daylily clubs show in May . We use a program I have on it to classify the flowers into their right forms before the judging starts.It goes much faster if there are more than one computer doing it.


----------



## gagesmom

10:30pm and I am checking in. 

We got pizza for supper as we were all a lazy bunch around here.

Watched a movie with Greg and Gage, played games with Gage and our friend Keith.

Going back to catch up and then probably to bed. See you in a bit.


----------



## Bonnie7591

pammie1234 said:


> I'm going to try to post a pic of our Thanksgiving Turkey. It will probably be sideways. I don't know how to turn it once it is posted.


Those are so cute!


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> It has warmed up to a balmy 2.7c,37f, the ice is falling from some of the trees. With the wind gusts this morning even more ice has fallen. I am good with the temps we have, now if it could only make up it's mind to be either cold or warm.
> Yes DJ was thinking this was perfect to go with coffee. She picked it yesterday for this morning.


Hi there, I am hearing balmy quite a bit lately... I thought it meant pretty warm and humid. Can you tell us the meaning please??


----------



## gagesmom

Caught up and heading off to bed. I have to work tomorrow morning.

Congratulations on all the anniversaries. Many more for you all to come.

Greg and I will be together in March for 12 years.

sweet dreams and good night all.

See you tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I just read the last few pages of the old tea party,

Sam asked what I will have for the crowd coming on New Years day for supper, the plan is ham, cabbage rolls, home made baked beans,& I am still trying to decide on the potato dish, ? Hashbrown casserole,? Scalloped potatoes or I was really thinking I might do something weird & make baked macaroni & cheese. Do you think that is completely crazy? 
I will also do Japanese coleslaw which is one of my favorite salads.
For desert I think I will do tarts & carrot puddng.

Sam, why is pork & sauerkraut good luck?


----------



## Pup lover

DH made french bread pizzas for supper here. We have been pretty lazy also. Today was 52f, weird weather. DH did some things outside while I did some cleaning inside. Need to work on my craft room and get it cleaned. Tomorrow is sposed to be windy and colder again Monday wind chills of 20-30 below again. 

Mom was in ER early in the week (didnt tell me till the next day) has been diagnosed with chf. It can be managed and she can live a long time with it, I'm not sure she is looking at it that way though. It just goes along with her heart disease and shes changed her eating habits etc as much as she's going to. 

Need to finish up left overs and clean out the fridge , a job I hate. Told DH will make him goulash tomorrow, one if his favorites. 

One of the boxes i mailed that was lost has finally been found and delivered! Only waiting on one more to be delivered hopefully soon!!

Happy anniversary to everyone celebrating and happy belated birthday to those I missed. Hope all that have been ill are on the mend. 

Prayers and hugs


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> I love them...what fun. I am not able to create anything via drawings, etc. My talents are limited to the fabric arts, it seems, but I'm trying to make the most of it.


I am not very artstic when it comes to drawing things but last winter I bought a kit to try silk painting on scarfs. A friend of mine who is an artist was doing some beautiful things & I decided for an investment of about $30, I could afford to give it a try, hopefully I won't make a terrible mess. That is one of the thngs I plan to try in the New Year, I don't know where my time goes but I don't always get done everything I plan. Since retiring I am so much less organized with my time.
I am going to post a link to my friends website so you can see the amazing work she does.
http://bonnymacnab.com/artists.php?page=artist&id=7


----------



## Spider

Happy anniversary. Happy New Year!!!!
Just found the TP. Just got home today from a busy week at work. Christmas was nice. I was supposed to work until six tonight but a storm came in. They let me go at three and we drove in white out conditions for half of the trip. 
Julie, thanks for the start and the recipes. Our weather is awful for the next few days. But I guess that is what winter is all about.


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary to all of those I have missed!


----------



## darowil

purl2diva said:


> Today is our anniversary. I met DH in sixth grade and proposed before the year was over. Best decision I ever made.
> 
> Our children took us out for dinner last night-a lovely end to the holidays.


Happy anniversary to you too. Is sixth grade round 11 or 12 or end of schooling? her t is the 6th year of primary school (well actually 7th now as they have year at school before they start year 1). As we have 7 (or8) years of primary school and 5 of high school never would we have had 6 years at high school. But many other states have 6 of both primary and high school (with of course the extra year tacked onto the beginning in all states I think).


----------



## darowil

Well I have returned after watching us (on TV) win the cricket very comfortably after being in a very poor position yesterday. 
Trying to pluck up the energy to go for a walk. So made the mistake of coming here.


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> Happy anniversary to you too. Is sixth grade round 11 or 12 or end of schooling? her t is the 6th year of primary school (well actually 7th now as they have year at school before they start year 1). As we have 7 (or8) years of primary school and 5 of high school never would we have had 6 years at high school. But many other states have 6 of both primary and high school (with of course the extra year tacked onto the beginning in all states I think).


6 th grade would be the grade 6(11 or12 yrs of age) In Canada, & I think it is the same in the US, we have kindergarden, then grades 1 to12. Ontario used to have Grade 13 for those kids going on to University, I'm not sure if they still have it.


----------



## sassafras123

Happy Anniversary to the three couples.
Shirley, would love to live closer and watercolor with you.
I'm so excited. Never been artistic and if I can do this at 72, you all can do it too.
Came home from class and washed kitchen floor. Then Maya and I had our hour walk. Lots of snow geese in the park.
Then did laundry and back to bed. Feel good just tired. Told Al I made my first new year resolution....I'm staying in Jammie's, in bed, til January.
Night all.
Sam, happy you are feeling better.


----------



## darowil

pacer said:


> My oldest needed lights and music on in his room since he came home from the hospital. He spent the 1st 44 days of his life in the hospital so he was use to lights and sounds. I weaned him from lights, but sounds took much longer.


Whereas Maryanne after much the same time inhosptial came home sleeping in anything- dark/light, quite/noisy. my problem was getting her to wake up at night to have a feed (which she needed as she wasn't gaining weight). And getting out of bed to deal with bottles (her cleft palette meant she couldn't suck normally so needed a special bottle) a slow feeder and then expressing was not easy. Rarelt less than 1 1/2 hours. If I hadn't been so tired I could have stayed up, but then I would rarely have seen David as at that stage a late night for him was 9pm.


----------



## darowil

busyworkerbee said:


> I'm glad I have access to another tv as the 1 in the lounge is glued to tennis and the one in the mancave is glued to the cricket. I don't mind tv sports but not all day.


Whereas when the cricket is on I have it on almost all the time I am home.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Hi there, I am hearing balmy quite a bit lately... I thought it meant pretty warm and humid. Can you tell us the meaning please??


Thats my understanding as well.


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone, It is Sunday afternoon and about 18c. I am so tired now... DD called and begged me to come get her at 1.30am last night as she was sick every half hour again. I eventually gave in and so of course I was up the rest of the night with her.  Anyway I still have achieved some stuff here.. I had to go to mums tired or not, so that is done, finished doing the freezer and did a bit of gardening. I have just been lying on the couch the last hour or so. Not doing anything else today. Fingers crossed I am left alone tonight. I have told her that if she starts the night off at BF then she will have to do the whole night there.


----------



## sugarsugar

Patches39 said:


> A tooth, already wow  he is fast sorry he has a cold, goes with the weather.
> Take care Sam, and rest OK. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ditto....


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> 6 th grade would be the grade 6(11 or12 yrs of age) In Canada, & I think it is the same in the US, we have kindergarden, then grades 1 to12. Ontario used to have Grade 13 for those kids going on to University, I'm not sure if they still have it.


That was what I suspected. Wonder how the poor boy felt?


----------



## sugarsugar

Happy Anniversary to Pul2diva and Ohio Joy.


----------



## iamsam

pammie - what a great picture of you - missed that smiling avatar.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> It is a beautiful, sunny and fairly warm day in Dallas. The wind does make it a little cool, but when sitting in the sun, it feels great. I'm still in my pj's and getting caught up. I'm babysitting my DD's dog, Daisy, so all four of us are on the loveseat in my craft room. The dogs are asleep and I'm on the computer.
> 
> I can't believe it is almost 2014. It just doesn't seem possible. Time is flying by! I still haven't undecorated. That is not something I enjoy doing. I love the lights and festivities of the season. I asked DD if I could leave it up all year. She said NO! I really wouldn't, but it would be nice. I do leave my snowmen out through January. Then it will be time to decorate for Valentine's Day. I have to stop! I'm moving through 2014 too fast! I hope you all have a great day or night. I'll check back later.


----------



## iamsam

good to see you dragonflylace - I think your little part of kp is doing quite well - cudos to you.

have a great new year with lots of new lace patterns.

sam



dragonflylace said:


> Hi Julie...wow, you are busy this week...thanks for the recipes!!!
> 
> Take care and hello everyone...I don't always post, but I try to keep up all the same.
> 
> You all know that Sam helped me start my Lace Party Thread. He gave me a few pointers and I did ask him if I could use the name "Party" in my little corner of the universe of KP.
> 
> Sam, if you are checking in, I hope you are doing fine...and wish you all the best.
> 
> To all the Tea Party...I hope you had a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## iamsam

did you get married between six and seventh grade? lol

sam



purl2diva said:


> Today is our anniversary. I met DH in sixth grade and proposed before the year was over. Best decision I ever made.
> 
> Our children took us out for dinner last night-a lovely end to the holidays.


----------



## iamsam

happy anniversary joy - how great that you and dh get to go out just the two of you - hope you had fun.

sam



jheiens said:


> Today is also our 51st anniversary. We are going to our favorite Chinese restaurant for dinner in a while. We've not been out to dinner for many months and we are really looking forward to it--just the two of us for a real change!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

that is the nice thing about grandchildren - you can always take them home.

sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy anniversay to Joy & purldiva, hope you have a great day.
> 
> I see Sam is forever the optomist, the days must be almost a minute longer than last week!
> 
> We are having a sunny day here today,,-28 C now, -37 tonight.yesterday we had a bllzzard, Delbert spent all morning plowing snow. Last week he ridged the fields around the driveway to stop it blowing in but it was so wild yesterday that all the ridges are now full of snow so he will have to do it again.
> I just took the grandkids home an hour ago, I'm ready for the couch. They are a busy pair.


----------



## iamsam

every time I see your avatar southern gal it makes me smile - you and bj hanging in midair having a great time - love it.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> sounds like my kind of party, i love a good nap :!:
> we slept in late, had some breakfast and then went to pick up pecans, they are still falling by the handfuls. i think we are going to take them all to be cracked.
> we had a early new yrs get together last night with 3 other couples, just good old friends, we had so many good snacks. oh, i am finishing off the last of the grape salad i brought home. i left the last of all the home made candies there, bj and i are gonna get back on the good eating wagon. i put a pinapple in a brown paper sack yesterday and it ripened up in a couple hrs and i got it all cubed up and took with us, oh my how good was that. tonight we are sitting around chilling and just enjoying not having go anywhere or get something ready to take somewhere. we did get all the Christmas packed away inside the house. i am working on a little girls slouch hat.
> Sam, i am so glad you are feeling better.
> We had dad home for christmas eve and christmas day, he was feeling so good and we had the best time. We did all have our own private time remembering my sister that passed this spring, it was certainly odd for her not to be there first on Christmas morning. But i fixed everyone a Christmas decoration with the poem "Christmas in Heaven" on the back and we made it through.
> I wish everyone well and please be safe through the rest of the holidays.


----------



## iamsam

don't forget to take a picture of the scarf before you mail it.
they really are long aren't they - I always wondered why he didn't trip on it.

sam



angelam said:


> Hello everyone! I haven't been around much the last few days - too busy partying! I have been looking in from time to time and have skimmed through to try and keep up. It looks like everyone had a good Christmas, I certainly did. We finished up with 16 round the table for Christmas lunch which was wonderful. I feel as if I have never stopped eating for the past few days! Definitely have to do something about that in the New Year.
> Thank you Julie for starting off this weeks Tea Party. Lovely recipes which I will definitely be trying out very soon - just not this week or I might explode! Tomorrow I am going back to DDs house for a spot of chicken/dog sitting again while they are away for a couple of days. I'm back home again on New Years Eve and will definitely be home before all the mad men take to the roads in the evening! I'm all ready for bed now and sitting cuddled up in my beautiful new dressing gown which my 2 eldest GDs gave me for Christmas. A lovely deep turquoise colour. Doing a bit of knitting to try and get this Dr Who scarf finished and off to Poland before the winter is over. I haven't measured it yet but it's very looooong!
> Good to see Sam back and posting again - stay well Sam!


----------



## iamsam

oops - I meant the final Christmas box to heather and family. somehow I had llbean send her package to me so I will mail that plus what I have wrapped for the two daughters and then something for Josiah. I know they have gotten what I had ordered for them but haven't heard what they think.

I got heather three attachments for her 6qt kitchen aid mixer - three noodle making thingys.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> *Sam* what is an indy box? I'm thinking possibly a soapbox derby car but am sure it could be something else.
> 
> It is so hard to imagine Bentley old enough now to be getting teeth. Boy do they ever grow fast.


----------



## iamsam

great looking turkeys pammie - at least you don't need to clean up after that kind.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> I'm going to try to post a pic of our Thanksgiving Turkey. It will probably be sideways. I don't know how to turn it once it is posted.


----------



## iamsam

I think mac and cheese would be great.

pork and kraut is a german tradition - supposed to bring good luck in the new year. I'm hoping it will mean a good year for all of us - this past year seems to have had a few bumps in it.

sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I just read the last few pages of the old tea party,
> 
> Sam asked what I will have for the crowd coming on New Years day for supper, the plan is ham, cabbage rolls, home made baked beans,& I am still trying to decide on the potato dish, ? Hashbrown casserole,? Scalloped potatoes or I was really thinking I might do something weird & make baked macaroni & cheese. Do you think that is completely crazy?
> I will also do Japanese coleslaw which is one of my favorite salads.
> For desert I think I will do tarts & carrot puddng.
> 
> Sam, why is pork & sauerkraut good luck?


----------



## iamsam

what is chf? healing energy zooming to your mother - hopefully she will take good care of herself.

sam

of course - conjestive heart failure - asked and answered.



Pup lover said:


> DH made french bread pizzas for supper here. We have been pretty lazy also. Today was 52f, weird weather. DH did some things outside while I did some cleaning inside. Need to work on my craft room and get it cleaned. Tomorrow is sposed to be windy and colder again Monday wind chills of 20-30 below again.
> 
> Mom was in ER early in the week (didnt tell me till the next day) has been diagnosed with chf. It can be managed and she can live a long time with it, I'm not sure she is looking at it that way though. It just goes along with her heart disease and shes changed her eating habits etc as much as she's going to.
> 
> Need to finish up left overs and clean out the fridge , a job I hate. Told DH will make him goulash tomorrow, one if his favorites.
> 
> One of the boxes i mailed that was lost has finally been found and delivered! Only waiting on one more to be delivered hopefully soon!!
> 
> Happy anniversary to everyone celebrating and happy belated birthday to those I missed. Hope all that have been ill are on the mend.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


----------



## pammie1234

Thanks, Sam, for both of your kind words. I was a little tired of having Bailey as my avatar. I need to change more often.


----------



## Patches39

pammie1234 said:


> I'm going to try to post a pic of our Thanksgiving Turkey. It will probably be sideways. I don't know how to turn it once it is posted.


soooo cute :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Hi there, I am hearing balmy quite a bit lately... I thought it meant pretty warm and humid. Can you tell us the meaning please??


It does, but we use it sarcastically when it is really cold but a few degrees warmer than it has been. 
So if yesterday was 7F and today makes it to 36F, we say it's a nice balmy day.


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary to all of those I have missed!


Hi Pammie, so nice to see your beautiful smiling face again. 
Love Bailey but missed seeing you.


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> It does, but we use it sarcastically when it is really cold but a few degrees warmer than it has been.
> So if yesterday was 7F and today makes it to 36F, we say it's a nice balmy day.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> I think mac and cheese would be great.
> 
> pork and kraut is a german tradition - supposed to bring good luck in the new year. I'm hoping it will mean a good year for all of us - this past year seems to have had a few bumps in it.
> 
> sam


 :shock: I'll say :-D


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> that is the nice thing about grandchildren - you can always take them home.
> 
> sam


Same with nieces and nephews.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> I think mac and cheese would be great.
> 
> pork and kraut is a german tradition - supposed to bring good luck in the new year. I'm hoping it will mean a good year for all of us - this past year seems to have had a few bumps in it.
> 
> sam


But at least you got Bentley, had the KAP and went to Seattle.
Or was Seattle last year? Don't hink it ws tht long ago.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> It does, but we use it sarcastically when it is really cold but a few degrees warmer than it has been.
> So if yesterday was 7F and today makes it to 36F, we say it's a nice balmy day.


Now that use of it I can well understand! And in the really hot weather we ask if it is hot enough.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Now that use of it I can well understand! And in the really hot weather we ask if it is hot enough.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I just finished the last of the second set 3 pair of fingerless gloves that were commissioned, I'll post pics of this set in the morning, I'm going to bed.  
Sleep well everyone. 
Hugs


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Now that use of it I can well understand! And in the really hot weather we ask if it is hot enough.


That is true.. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Thanks, Sam, for both of your kind words. I was a little tired of having Bailey as my avatar. I need to change more often.


Join the club!


----------



## KateB

Great start to this week's KTP Julie! Those are interesting recipes and I love your Christmas card from your GS - yes, I can see an angel on there too. It's lovely that he wanted to make a card for his Nana J, even if it almost got snipped away! :lol: I'm still 10 pages behind as I didn't get back from Edinburgh until 9 pm last night. Had a great time with the girls as usual - a lovely Italian meal, went to see Saving Mr Banks (excellent film :thumbup: ) and on Saturday spent a lot of time in the Museum of Scotland, a really interesting place. In one section they had various artifacts from the 20th century and it was amazing the memories the things from the 50's, 60's and 70's brought back eg. Dansette record players, knitted poodle bottle covers, Etchasketch, a mangle, black Bakelite telephones, a bubble car and a Morris Mini.
Good to hear news of Marianne, Gwen, but sad that her mum is not so great. 
I need to work out what I need to buy for our shindig on the 2nd and then go and get it - I'm determined not to go near the shops tomorrow or Tuesday as it will be a repeat of the mayhem just before Christmas, if not worse! Now back to read those 10 pages.....


----------



## Lurker 2

I have been through a bit of a rough patch this last 30 hours. When I got home from Hamilton, I collected my mail, and one of the letters was from the Ministry of Social Development (MSD) telling me they are cutting my fortnightly payment by $200. It is unclear if my application for assistance that I have to return every three to six months (forget just how often it is) has actually been declined, or if it is a computer generated letter, because the office has been a bit slow processing my return. It feels not so bad now that it is nearly Monday- it is 11 -30p.m., Sunday, and when it is daylight I will call- they have recently changed the computer system, and I am not sure of using that. It likely will be skeleton staff, and emergencies only- but this feels pretty much an emergency. I found it really to be a 'straw on the camel's back' that tipped the balance of how I felt about the world. 
I have been aware of people's kind reaction to the opening that I had got ready, thank goodness I did not get the letter earlier really. I am glad Sam has been able to post more- but I just could not pretend that all was well in my part of the world, when it was not. 
Patches (Jessie) if you are reading this later, I could do with a prayer myself around 3 to 4 in your afternoon, when I will be attempting to ring the department.
The way our social welfare system is geared at present means it is impossible to improve my situation by working/selling anything that I can make. Because if I do I would lose this $200 subsidy immediately. It means you get trapped in. There is no way I could make $200 a fortnight by knitting for instance. And people are unwilling to employ someone of my age bracket, when I have not worked for so long- I think I explained somewhere, once, that I had ended up with a stupid criminal conviction, but that it was enough to make it impossible to get employment, when the sorts of advertisements I was responding to were getting 200 or more applicants. I commonly was told that I was over qualified for the work that I was trying to apply for. A lot of the problem, as I see it is that the people setting the rules are often landlords themselves, and are more likely to to make rules/laws from the landlords' point of view, rather than what would assist a tenant. When I moved to Auckland I was unable to rent out my house economically- could not cover the rates payments let alone mortgage, again because of the catch 22 in the Benefit system. Nor could I borrow to purchase another house. But had I been able to keep my house, as events have occurred it would have been substantially damaged in the earthquakes. So I am rather relieved I did not go through that one.
I am relieved to say that my mood is considerably better now- having been able to rest through much of the evening. Proper sleep can make the world seem a much happier place!


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks Kate for those kind words above- you will be reading now! The Museum of Scotland is great- cousin Bill took me there when I had my weekend with him near Leith. So glad it was a great weekend for you!


----------



## Designer1234

darowil said:


> Thats my understanding as well.


balmy can have two meanings.

Balmy meaning rather nice weather

also you can say someone is Balmy (and it means they are a bit weird -- I will see if I can find it in the dictionary

here it is:

balmy |ˈbä(l)mē|
adjective ( balmier , balmiest )
1 (of the weather) pleasantly warm: the balmy days of late summer.

2 informal extremely foolish; eccentric: this is a balmy decision.
 mad; crazy: I think he's gone balmy again.


----------



## Designer1234

sugarsugar said:


> .. DD called and begged me to come get her at 1.30am last night as she was sick every half hour again. I eventually gave in and so of course I was up the rest of the night with her. I have told her that if she starts the night off at BF then she will have to do the whole night there.


I am so sorry you are having so much stress with your daughter. I understand completely. It seems as if you are the one she calls on when things get overwhelming for her. Has she had good medical care - usually they can give something for nausea- at least that is what I understand.

It is frustrating for you -and I am glad you are able to come here and talk about it, rather than keep the frustration all inside. you are in my Prayers.


----------



## PurpleFi

A very late good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Had a long lie in today, but noew up and raring to go.

Shirley - my DH says I am completely balmy and thank goodness I am a one off as he couldn't cope with two of me :thumbup: 

Sending healing vibes to those who need them and big hugs to all.

Sundy photos.....


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> balmy can have two meanings.
> 
> Balmy meaning rather nice weather
> 
> also you can say someone is Balmy (and it means they are a bit weird -- I will see if I can find it in the dictionary
> 
> here it is:
> 
> balmy |ˈbä(l)mē|
> adjective ( balmier , balmiest )
> 1 (of the weather) pleasantly warm: the balmy days of late summer.
> 
> 2 informal extremely foolish; eccentric: this is a balmy decision.
>  mad; crazy: I think he's gone balmy again.


Your second meaning is barmy here


----------



## Designer1234

PurpleFi said:


> A very late good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Had a long lie in today, but noew up and raring to go.
> 
> Shirley - my DH says I am completely balmy and thank goodness I am a one off as he couldn't cope with two of me :thumbup:


Mine sometimes says the same thing! I wouldn't want to be ordinary I guess. Thankfully he twinkles when he says it.

Happy New Year dear friend!
!


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> Mine sometimes says the same thing! I wouldn't want to be ordinary I guess. Thankfully he twinkles when he says it.
> 
> Happy New Year dear friend!
> !


Yes, where did this year go. Happy new year to you too. We shall be going over to my DDs and Mr P will be first footing.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been through a bit of a rough patch this last 30 hours. When I got home from Hamilton, I collected my mail, and one of the letters was from the Ministry of Social Development (MSD) telling me they are cutting my fortnightly payment by $200. It is unclear if my application for assistance that I have to return every three to six months (forget just how often it is) has actually been declined, or if it is a computer generated letter, because the office has been a bit slow processing my return. It feels not so bad now that it is nearly Monday- it is 11 -30p.m., Sunday, and when it is daylight I will call- they have recently changed the computer system, and I am not sure of using that. It likely will be skeleton staff, and emergencies only- but this feels pretty much an emergency. I found it really to be a 'straw on the camel's back' that tipped the balance of how I felt about the world.
> I have been aware of people's kind reaction to the opening that I had got ready, thank goodness I did not get the letter earlier really. I am glad Sam has been able to post more- but I just could not pretend that all was well in my part of the world, when it was not.
> Patches (Jessie) if you are reading this later, I could do with a prayer myself around 3 to 4 in your afternoon, when I will be attempting to ring the department.
> The way our social welfare system is geared at present means it is impossible to improve my situation by working/selling anything that I can make. Because if I do I would lose this $200 subsidy immediately. It means you get trapped in. There is no way I could make $200 a fortnight by knitting for instance. And people are unwilling to employ someone of my age bracket, when I have not worked for so long- I think I explained somewhere, once, that I had ended up with a stupid criminal conviction, but that it was enough to make it impossible to get employment, when the sorts of advertisements I was responding to were getting 200 or more applicants. I commonly was told that I was over qualified for the work that I was trying to apply for. A lot of the problem, as I see it is that the people setting the rules are often landlords themselves, and are more likely to to make rules/laws from the landlords' point of view, rather than what would assist a tenant. When I moved to Auckland I was unable to rent out my house economically- could not cover the rates payments let alone mortgage, again because of the catch 22 in the Benefit system. Nor could I borrow to purchase another house. But had I been able to keep my house, as events have occurred it would have been substantially damaged in the earthquakes. So I am rather relieved I did not go through that one.
> I am relieved to say that my mood is considerably better now- having been able to rest through much of the evening. Proper sleep can make the world seem a much happier place!


Thats terrible Julie- most likely a mistake. But if they are anything like our Centerlink they could take a long time to sort themselves out.


----------



## melyn

Better late than never, a few of my Christmas decs this year. Since having our log burner installed I now have no mantelpiece to put bits on so i removed some of my books from the bookcase and installed my nativity and other bits lol. My theme this year seems to be deers, birds, butterfly's and dragonflies it wasnt deliberate just turned out that way lol. Its the first time I'v not used tinsel on my tree but because most of my ornaments on there were glass or crystal I didn't think it needed it.


----------



## Lurker 2

melyn said:


> Better late than never, a few of my Christmas decs this year. Since having our log burner installed I now have no mantelpiece to put bits on so i removed some of my books from the bookcase and installed my nativity and other bits lol. My theme this year seems to be deers, birds, butterfly's and dragonflies it wasnt deliberate just turned out that way lol. Its the first time I'v not used tinsel on my tree but because most of my ornaments on there were glass or crystal I didn't think it needed it.


And it all does look lovely, Lyn! Where did all your books end up?


----------



## flyty1n

This is awful Julie, and I shall pray that they will come up with a solution which means, that they have made a bad error. I don't understand why this should now be taking place, especially since you already can barely survive on what you now have as income. Keep us posted.


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> This is awful Julie, and I shall pray that they will come up with a solution which means, that they have made a bad error. I don't understand why this should now be taking place, especially since you already can barely survive on what you now have as income. Keep us posted.


I think the time I will need the prayers most will be about 1 to 2 pm your time, today, even though it is Sunday for you! I am just having a cup of my 'coffee' and will head back to bed- hopefully to sleep a bit more. Ringo bless his heart, is underfoot, we have both had a mid night snack- I find often that I sleep better with something in my tummy!
I will let you know how I get on!


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been through a bit of a rough patch this last 30 hours. When I got home from Hamilton, I collected my mail, and one of the letters was from the Ministry of Social Development (MSD) telling me they are cutting my fortnightly payment by $200. It is unclear if my application for assistance that I have to return every three to six months (forget just how often it is) has actually been declined, or if it is a computer generated letter, because the office has been a bit slow processing my return. It feels not so bad now that it is nearly Monday- it is 11 -30p.m., Sunday, and when it is daylight I will call- they have recently changed the computer system, and I am not sure of using that. It likely will be skeleton staff, and emergencies only- but this feels pretty much an emergency. I found it really to be a 'straw on the camel's back' that tipped the balance of how I felt about the world.
> I have been aware of people's kind reaction to the opening that I had got ready, thank goodness I did not get the letter earlier really. I am glad Sam has been able to post more- but I just could not pretend that all was well in my part of the world, when it was not.
> Patches (Jessie) if you are reading this later, I could do with a prayer myself around 3 to 4 in your afternoon, when I will be attempting to ring the department.
> The way our social welfare system is geared at present means it is impossible to improve my situation by working/selling anything that I can make. Because if I do I would lose this $200 subsidy immediately. It means you get trapped in. There is no way I could make $200 a fortnight by knitting for instance. And people are unwilling to employ someone of my age bracket, when I have not worked for so long- I think I explained somewhere, once, that I had ended up with a stupid criminal conviction, but that it was enough to make it impossible to get employment, when the sorts of advertisements I was responding to were getting 200 or more applicants. I commonly was told that I was over qualified for the work that I was trying to apply for. A lot of the problem, as I see it is that the people setting the rules are often landlords themselves, and are more likely to to make rules/laws from the landlords' point of view, rather than what would assist a tenant. When I moved to Auckland I was unable to rent out my house economically- could not cover the rates payments let alone mortgage, again because of the catch 22 in the Benefit system. Nor could I borrow to purchase another house. But had I been able to keep my house, as events have occurred it would have been substantially damaged in the earthquakes. So I am rather relieved I did not go through that one.
> I am relieved to say that my mood is considerably better now- having been able to rest through much of the evening. Proper sleep can make the world seem a much happier place!


Ditto


----------



## melyn

In tesco shopping bags sitting on my landing to be pt straight back when i take the christmas decs down, almost 1 shelf was full of photo albums, it will be fun to look through those again as i put them back lol 


Lurker 2 said:


> And it all does look lovely, Lyn! Where did all your books end up?


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Congratualtions. Today (29th) is my sisters 29th anniversary.
> 
> And now I am going down to watch the cricket- hopefully we will win the game in the next couple of hours. (but there is still slight chance that England can turn things around)


Even though, it's late, I wish your sister a very happy anniversary!
Junek


----------



## HandyFamily

Ok, I baked a big pie and... I really don't think this is the proper way to loose some of the extra weight before the holidays... and ... there should be warnings in the recipes! Like "Don't make it, unless you have at least 10 hungry people in the home, for otherwise you *will* eat it all..."

PS
melyn, I love those decorations...


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> A very late good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Had a long lie in today, but noew up and raring to go.
> 
> Shirley - my DH says I am completely balmy and thank goodness I am a one off as he couldn't cope with two of me :thumbup:
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and big hugs to all.
> 
> Sundy photos.....


Beautiful, so peaceful,  thanks for sharing.


----------



## Patches39

melyn said:


> Better late than never, a few of my Christmas decs this year. Since having our log burner installed I now have no mantelpiece to put bits on so i removed some of my books from the bookcase and installed my nativity and other bits lol. My theme this year seems to be deers, birds, butterfly's and dragonflies it wasnt deliberate just turned out that way lol. Its the first time I'v not used tinsel on my tree but because most of my ornaments on there were glass or crystal I didn't think it needed it.


Lovely photos,


----------



## jknappva

DaylilyDawn said:


> I want to wish all of the people who have their Anniversary in Dec. A Happy Anniversary and everyone a Happy New year. I will not be celebrating New Year's Eve as it is a sad time for me. My mom passed away on Dec. 31, 2003. Since then I do not celebrate the way I use to. Finished knitting the bag I am going to give to some one who ships our packages for us when we have to send one. Recently I took my son, daughter-in-law and grandson's Christmas gifts to be shipped to them. I carried them into his shop in one of the bags I had knitted. He liked the bag I had made and asked me if I had made it and I said yes. So I have one to take and give to him.
> For my hubby's Christmas gift I used a gift card plus some cash to get him a tablet computer as his gift. I wasn't sure he would like it but he tells me likes it. I also bought him a case with a keyboard to go with it so it is like a small laptop and he liked that because he is used to a keyboard . He gave me cash so I can get my laptop repaired. The inverter has burned out and the screen is black nothing shows up but if you shine a flashlight on it you can see the screen . I will take it into a shop downtown on Florida Ave. here in Lakeland. I called and they said it would cost about 45 dollars if I supplied the part and I can since I bought one to try to fix it myself but I don't have the tools.Need the laptop for my daylily clubs show in May . We use a program I have on it to classify the flowers into their right forms before the judging starts.It goes much faster if there are more than one computer doing it.


My sympathy on the loss of your mother. No matter how long it's been, I think we always feel it so much. Mother's Day is hard for my sister and I since our mother passed away right before the Day. It's been 17 yrs and it feels like yesterday. I still find myself thinking I'll ask Mom when I see her...I don't think you ever really get used to the idea that Mom is not right here!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend. The sun is just starting to rise, it looks to be lovely day. We are warmer than we have been at 0c/ 32f at 07:23. MOst of the ice has fallen from the trees during the wind yesterday and last night. 

Coffee is a little late this morning, enjoy. 

Happy healing energy and gentle hugs to all.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been through a bit of a rough patch this last 30 hours. When I got home from Hamilton,
> 
> I'm so sorry that you have something more to worry you. And it's doubly hard when you've had an outing that I'm sure you enjoyed. It really spoils the day.
> There always seems to be something to worry about, doesn't it?
> I'm praying it was simply the computer problem and you'll find that things are all right, after all.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


----------



## purl2diva

darowil said:


> Happy anniversary to you too. Is sixth grade round 11 or 12 or end of schooling? her t is the 6th year of primary school (well actually 7th now as they have year at school before they start year 1). As we have 7 (or8) years of primary school and 5 of high school never would we have had 6 years at high school. But many other states have 6 of both primary and high school (with of course the extra year tacked onto the beginning in all states I think).


In sixth grade, we were 11/12 .


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> A very late good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Had a long lie in today, but noew up and raring to go.
> 
> Shirley - my DH says I am completely balmy and thank goodness I am a one off as he couldn't cope with two of me :thumbup:
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and big hugs to all.
> 
> Sundy photos.....


Your frosty pictures gave me chills although our temps are in the upper 40's. Did your violas survive the frosty weather? If they're like pansies, they'll perk right up once the sun warms them a little.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

melyn said:


> Better late than never, a few of my Christmas decs this year. Since having our log burner installed I now have no mantelpiece to put bits on so i removed some of my books from the bookcase and installed my nativity and other bits lol. My theme this year seems to be deers, birds, butterfly's and dragonflies it wasnt deliberate just turned out that way lol. Its the first time I'v not used tinsel on my tree but because most of my ornaments on there were glass or crystal I didn't think it needed it.


Your decorations are lovely. I'm glad you posted the pictures of them for us to enjoy!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend. The sun is just starting to rise, it looks to be lovely day. We are warmer than we have been at 0c/ 32f at 07:23. MOst of the ice has fallen from the trees during the wind yesterday and last night.
> 
> Coffee is a little late this morning, enjoy.
> 
> Happy healing energy and gentle hugs to all.


Breakfast looks delicious...love the coffee cup! And the Black Pearl looks amazing in the snow!
JuneK


----------



## purl2diva

Julie,

I am so sorry to hear of this development-not what you needed at all. I will certainly pray for you during the critical time period.


----------



## NanaCaren

melyn said:


> Better late than never, a few of my Christmas decs this year.
> 
> I love your christmas decorations, they are beautiful. My favorites too butterflies and dragon flies.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend. The sun is just starting to rise, it looks to be lovely day. We are warmer than we have been at 0c/ 32f at 07:23. MOst of the ice has fallen from the trees during the wind yesterday and last night.
> 
> Coffee is a little late this morning, enjoy.
> 
> Happy healing energy and gentle hugs to all.


Lovely coffee this morning  snow looks cold but beautiful


----------



## siouxann

Lurker 2 said:


> I think the time I will need the prayers most will be about 1 to 2 pm your time, today, even though it is Sunday for you! I am just having a cup of my 'coffee' and will head back to bed- hopefully to sleep a bit more. Ringo bless his heart, is underfoot, we have both had a mid night snack- I find often that I sleep better with something in my tummy!
> I will let you know how I get on!


I will also offer your name (only) at the prayers portion of church services this morning. Governments have a way of being completely out of touch with the realities of life.


----------



## siouxann

Breakfast looks delicious Caren. I'll be right up. LOL


----------



## dragonflylace

Designer1234 said:


> It is nice to see you Dragonflylace -- Christmas and New Year's greetings to you- and your family. Your thread is wonderful and you are doing such a great job sharing your talent with KP members -- I applaud your talent and the fact that you share your knowledge with members. Your work is outstanding.
> 
> Designer1234- Shirley


Thanks Shirley...we have just a small thread each week, but it keeps me very busy. I am trying to learn new techniques and I am putting some of my hints into a booklet.


----------



## siouxann

melyn wrote:
Better late than never, a few of my Christmas decs this year. Since having our log burner installed I now have no mantelpiece to put bits on so i removed some of my books from the bookcase and installed my nativity and other bits lol. My theme this year seems to be deers, birds, butterfly's and dragonflies it wasnt deliberate just turned out that way lol. Its the first time I'v not used tinsel on my tree but because most of my ornaments on there were glass or crystal I didn't think it needed it.

Beautiful tree! Doesn't need the tinsel, it would detract from the great ornaments.


----------



## melyn

Julie, so sorry u have had another thing to worry about, I hope you get the good news it is a mistake when you phone them. ((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))
lyn x


----------



## nittergma

Melyn, what beautiful decorations you have!!!


melyn said:


> Better late than never, a few of my Christmas decs this year. Since having our log burner installed I now have no mantelpiece to put bits on so i removed some of my books from the bookcase and installed my nativity and other bits lol. My theme this year seems to be deers, birds, butterfly's and dragonflies it wasnt deliberate just turned out that way lol. Its the first time I'v not used tinsel on my tree but because most of my ornaments on there were glass or crystal I didn't think it needed it.


----------



## Pup lover

Julie i will keep you in my prayers that this is an error and they can straighten it out quickly!!


----------



## gagesmom

Going on 9am here and I am up and ready for work. Thought I would quickly check in and say hi.

I am thinking of you today Julie and I truly do hope/pray that this is a mistake.


----------



## nittergma

Julie, I will be praying for you Is it this afternoon? (sunday for us)?


----------



## KateB

Happy Anniversaries to purl diva and to Ohio Joy.


----------



## KateB

gagesmom said:


> 5pm and believe it or not I just woke up, again. I lay down the couch to read a book and fell asleep. I was only awake for 2 hours before that. Wow I am such a party animal. lol.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> A very late good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Had a long lie in today, but noew up and raring to go.
> 
> Shirley - my DH says I am completely balmy and thank goodness I am a one off as he couldn't cope with two of me :thumbup:
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and big hugs to all.
> 
> Sundy photos.....


Good afternoon. If there were two of you just think how much more you could get done.

Love the look of the frost on your garden so pretty.

Healing vibes and hugs back to you


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> And, we're at 41 years and hoping for many more.


We'll be 41 years in July. I'm 61 and DH will be 66 by then so hopefully we've got more years in us yet.......although if he asks me one more time, "What are your plans for today?" before I've even got my eyes opened in the morning, he may not! :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> oops - I meant the final Christmas box to heather and family. somehow I had llbean send her package to me so I will mail that plus what I have wrapped for the two daughters and then something for Josiah. I know they have gotten what I had ordered for them but haven't heard what they think.
> 
> I got heather three attachments for her 6qt kitchen aid mixer - three noodle making thingys.
> 
> sam


Oh I bet Heather will have so much fun with the new attachments.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Happy anniversary to you too. Is sixth grade round 11 or 12 or end of schooling? her t is the 6th year of primary school (well actually 7th now as they have year at school before they start year 1). As we have 7 (or8) years of primary school and 5 of high school never would we have had 6 years at high school. But many other states have 6 of both primary and high school (with of course the extra year tacked onto the beginning in all states I think).


In Scotland we have Primary 1 - 7 (ages 5 - 11 yrs) Secondary 1 - 6, then college or university or work. Most children also have a couple of years in Nursery or Playgroup before they start school although this is not mandatory. Education is compulsory until age 16.


----------



## Grandmapaula

RookieRetiree said:


> I love them...what fun. I am not able to create anything via drawings, etc. My talents are limited to the fabric arts, it seems, but I'm trying to make the most of it.


Me , too, Rookie - I can sew and knit - drawing and painting I leave to Bob, his sister Brenda ( the art teacher!!) and a couple of the GDs. I can't draw a straight line with a ruler as the saying goes!! I've made everything from a 3-piece suit for Bob to several wedding gowns and bridesmaids dresses, prom gowns, etc, but don't ask me to draw, please. Love, Paula


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Whereas Maryanne after much the same time inhosptial came home sleeping in anything- dark/light, quite/noisy. my problem was getting her to wake up at night to have a feed (which she needed as she wasn't gaining weight). And getting out of bed to deal with bottles (her cleft palette meant she couldn't suck normally so needed a special bottle) a slow feeder and then expressing was not easy. Rarelt less than 1 1/2 hours. If I hadn't been so tired I could have stayed up, but then I would rarely have seen David as at that stage a late night for him was 9pm.


Whereas now they don't wake them at night, just lift them and shove the bottle in! It's called a dream feed. That's one of the things I've learnt since Luke came on the scene....oh, and they don't wind babies any more either!


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, It is Sunday afternoon and about 18c. I am so tired now... DD called and begged me to come get her at 1.30am last night as she was sick every half hour again. I eventually gave in and so of course I was up the rest of the night with her.  Anyway I still have achieved some stuff here.. I had to go to mums tired or not, so that is done, finished doing the freezer and did a bit of gardening. I have just been lying on the couch the last hour or so. Not doing anything else today. Fingers crossed I am left alone tonight. I have told her that if she starts the night off at BF then she will have to do the whole night there.


I think you are quite right.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm sure she will love those attachments. I got the glass bowl along with the shield for the Kitchenaid and will be trying it out today to make some divinity. They're wonderful gifts.



thewren said:


> oops - I meant the final Christmas box to heather and family. somehow I had llbean send her package to me so I will mail that plus what I have wrapped for the two daughters and then something for Josiah. I know they have gotten what I had ordered for them but haven't heard what they think.
> 
> I got heather three attachments for her 6qt kitchen aid mixer - three noodle making thingys.
> 
> sam


----------



## RookieRetiree

Would ribs and kraut be okay? I'll boost on a little luck for 2014 if just eating the right thing does it.



thewren said:


> I think mac and cheese would be great.
> 
> pork and kraut is a german tradition - supposed to bring good luck in the new year. I'm hoping it will mean a good year for all of us - this past year seems to have had a few bumps in it.
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

Pammie I love your new avatar. It is so nice to put a face to a name and you have such a lovely face & smile.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kate for those kind words above- you will be reading now! The Museum of Scotland is great- cousin Bill took me there when I had my weekend with him near Leith. So glad it was a great weekend for you!


I hope things turn out ok for you Julie, I'll keep my fingers crossed that this is just a computer glitch.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Dawn what is chf? I'm sorry your mom has a health issue but glad she will be able to control it with just some changes.

EDIT: Saw answer in a post farther down...my dad had diabetes and chf.


----------



## RookieRetiree

We really do have a lot in common...navigating how each spends their time during the retirement years gets very interesting, especially during winter when both of us are in the house.



KateB said:


> We'll be 41 years in July. I'm 61 and DH will be 66 by then so hopefully we've got more years in us yet.......although if he asks me one more time, "What are your plans for today?" before I've even got my eyes opened in the morning, he may not! :lol:


----------



## KateB

melyn said:


> Better late than never, a few of my Christmas decs this year. Since having our log burner installed I now have no mantelpiece to put bits on so i removed some of my books from the bookcase and installed my nativity and other bits lol. My theme this year seems to be deers, birds, butterfly's and dragonflies it wasnt deliberate just turned out that way lol. Its the first time I'v not used tinsel on my tree but because most of my ornaments on there were glass or crystal I didn't think it needed it.


You do have some beautiful ornaments Lyn, and I agree your tree doesn't need tinsel - come to think about it, I haven't got any on ours this year either.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Pup Lover - continued prayers for your Mom. That has to be very scary. Hope she's doing better.

I love the decorations and agree that tinsel is not needed. 

Julie - what a shock to the system to get a letter like that; I'll be praying hard all day and special thoughts around 1-2 pm. Hope it works out okay.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Julie I am so sorry to hear about the financial decrease. I will have you in prayer that it will be rectified. Like you said, it may just be a computer glitch. Think positive and get in touch with them as soon as possible; don't take this lying down.


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> We really do have a lot in common...navigating how each spends their time during the retirement years gets very interesting, especially during winter when both of us are in the house.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lovely Christmas decorations Melyn. Good hearing from you; have missed you of late.


----------



## Gweniepooh

KateB said:


> We'll be 41 years in July. I'm 61 and DH will be 66 by then so hopefully we've got more years in us yet.......although if he asks me one more time, "What are your plans for today?" before I've even got my eyes opened in the morning, he may not! :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

melyn said:


> In tesco shopping bags sitting on my landing to be pt straight back when i take the christmas decs down, almost 1 shelf was full of photo albums, it will be fun to look through those again as i put them back lol


Have you labeled your photos clearly, dear Lyn? we inherited masses of photos from my father- which we are unable to identify including some lovely shots of War-time Norway- but it is sad that we have no information- I believe the best way to be to write in a soft pencil on the back of the actual photograph. Ink can affect the chemistry of conventional photographs, I understand.


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> Ok, I baked a big pie and... I really don't think this is the proper way to loose some of the extra weight before the holidays... and ... there should be warnings in the recipes! Like "Don't make it, unless you have at least 10 hungry people in the home, for otherwise you *will* eat it all..."
> 
> PS
> melyn, I love those decorations...


Oh Kati! I love your sense of humour! My cake eating the last few days seems to have gone to my feet- they are swelling- happened the last time I had a sugar binge- with lemon curd/cheese (adore the stuff- make it only once a year or I would balloon all over!)


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been through a bit of a rough patch this last 30 hours. When I got home from Hamilton,
> 
> I'm so sorry that you have something more to worry you. And it's doubly hard when you've had an outing that I'm sure you enjoyed. It really spoils the day.
> There always seems to be something to worry about, doesn't it?
> I'm praying it was simply the computer problem and you'll find that things are all right, after all.
> Hugs,
> JuneK
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, June! I still have to wait a few hours before I can make the call- but I am feeling much more sanguine- one needs not to be on the war path when dealing with these people- a pinch of politeness goes a long way!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

purl2diva said:


> Julie,
> 
> I am so sorry to hear of this development-not what you needed at all. I will certainly pray for you during the critical time period.


Thank you Diva! Took quite a while before I was able to talk to any one about my worry. It did help being at church, and the lady who is most frequently giving me a ride at the moment, brought me a large dish of a steaming hot Samoan style chop suey, for my evening meal- I was so grateful for her kind thought- I had told her in the car, of my anxiety.


----------



## nittergma

LOL,LOL LOL!! I think I know the feeling! I just remind my husband how he would feel if I asked him that and he stops! He's not a morning person. He's been "retired" since 2000 but has taken on many other things. In October we will have been married 43 years.


KateB said:


> We'll be 41 years in July. I'm 61 and DH will be 66 by then so hopefully we've got more years in us yet.......although if he asks me one more time, "What are your plans for today?" before I've even got my eyes opened in the morning, he may not! :lol:


----------



## nittergma

How wonderful Julie. Thank God for the things people do for us during hard times!


Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Diva! Took quite a while before I was able to talk to any one about my worry. It did help being at church, and the lady who is most frequently giving me a ride at the moment, brought me a large dish of a steaming hot Samoan style chop suey, for my evening meal- I was so grateful for her kind thought- I had told her in the car, of my anxiety.


----------



## sassafras123

Sugar, so sorry you were up all night playing nurseries. Hopper your daughters nausea subsides.
Julie, pray this is a computer glitch and is resolved shortly.
Hoping to do some basic watercolor today. Doing wet and dry washes.
Need to stop by hardware store for masking tape.


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> I will also offer your name (only) at the prayers portion of church services this morning. Governments have a way of being completely out of touch with the realities of life.


Thanks so much Sue! That is partly why I think it has to have been composed by the computer- the grammar was very odd- put into the past what any person could tell was a future event- 'your last TAS ended on 14/01/14. your last payment will be on 14/01/14'. Either that or it was written by one of our many 'English as a second language job holders'


----------



## Lurker 2

melyn said:


> Julie, so sorry u have had another thing to worry about, I hope you get the good news it is a mistake when you phone them. ((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))
> lyn x


thanks dear Lyn especially for the hugs- need those so badly!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover and Gagesmom, (Melody and Dawn {the other way round}) at the risk of becoming seriously repetitive, thank you so much for your concern!


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> Julie, I will be praying for you Is it this afternoon? (sunday for us)?


Yes it is indeed about 3 -4 oclock assuming you are in the same time zone as Sam! Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> We'll be 41 years in July. I'm 61 and DH will be 66 by then so hopefully we've got more years in us yet.......although if he asks me one more time, "What are your plans for today?" before I've even got my eyes opened in the morning, he may not! :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> I hope things turn out ok for you Julie, I'll keep my fingers crossed that this is just a computer glitch.


Fortunately I am feeling quite calm and collected now- had I been able to ring immediately it could have been another story entirely!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Pup Lover - continued prayers for your Mom. That has to be very scary. Hope she's doing better.
> 
> I love the decorations and agree that tinsel is not needed.
> 
> Julie - what a shock to the system to get a letter like that; I'll be praying hard all day and special thoughts around 1-2 pm. Hope it works out okay.


If it had had any acknowledgement of how serious an amount it is proposing I will have to live without, if it is a declined application, I might have reacted a little less worried. But $200 in one whammy is a bit much- nearly 5 a.m., here so the world will be up and about around 8 I think it is with the MSD. 
Thanks Rookie- all prayers are so gratefully accepted!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie I am so sorry to hear about the financial decrease. I will have you in prayer that it will be rectified. Like you said, it may just be a computer glitch. Think positive and get in touch with them as soon as possible; don't take this lying down.


Not long to wait now Gwen! And another thank you for prayers uttered!


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> How wonderful Julie. Thank God for the things people do for us during hard times!


I find Samoan people to be among the most generous and welcoming I know- it is why I enjoy being at church with them! I am gradually sorting out who is married to who, and figuring out a few more names as time goes by- they of course all know me- being the only palagi (European) in the congregation!


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Sugar, so sorry you were up all night playing nurseries. Hopper your daughters nausea subsides.
> Julie, pray this is a computer glitch and is resolved shortly.
> Hoping to do some basic watercolor today. Doing wet and dry washes.
> Need to stop by hardware store for masking tape.


Thank you Joy! The water colour classes sound great- I wonder if you would be able to pass on any hints- I would love to try water colours- they are amongst the things that have wandered over the years! (my tubes of water colours, and my gouache)


----------



## machriste

http://bonnymacnab.com/artists.php?page=artist&id=7[/quote]

Amazing is right!!!! Oh my gosh; those painted silk scarves are beautiful!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Well might as well add to the solid row of replies from myself with a 'skite' about my latest WIP, I am so thrilled with the colour- although I am going to have to knit some more before I will be able to take a photo that shows the lacy effect- even though it is about a worsted weight the lacy pattern is looking good to the eye.


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> http://bonnymacnab.com/artists.php?page=artist&id=7


Amazing is right!!!! Oh my gosh; those painted silk scarves are beautiful!!![/quote]

You are quite right - her work is stunningly beautiful!


----------



## machriste

sassafras123 said:


> Happy Anniversary to the three couples.
> Shirley, would love to live closer and watercolor with you.
> I'm so excited. Never been artistic and if I can do this at 72, you all can do it too.
> 
> Sassafras, we are the same age and have the same new watercolors love!! How fun.


----------



## Spider

Julie, so sorry to hear about this. Will be praying for you
Loved the Christmas tree and decorations.
The blizzard is over and the sun is out and it is very cold and windy. 
Need to get to the laundry and get some things sorted out. It is so nice to have a morning to just stay in nightgown and drink coffee. Not have to rush around.


----------



## sassafras123

Machriste, love to hear your journey with watercolor.

Oh my goodness, time flies. Need to get up, dressed, and off to my meeting.


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Julie, so sorry to hear about this. Will be praying for you
> Loved the Christmas tree and decorations.
> The blizzard is over and the sun is out and it is very cold and windy.
> Need to get to the laundry and get some things sorted out. It is so nice to have a morning to just stay in nightgown and drink coffee. Not have to rush around.


Thank you, Spider! I think with the KTP prayer engine geared up like this I would really have to lose my cool with them to fail. Hopefully I will not strike an obstructive person- one does occasionally!


----------



## Poledra65

Good morning everyone, I'm just getting around for the day and thought I'd go ahead and post the 3 pair of gloves I just finished. They were interesting, the one pair didn't have a finished thumb, so I just did a crochet around the thumb opening to give it a more finished edge.


----------



## Grannypeg

Thanks so much Julie for starting off this week's KTP. The recipes look wonderful. My mouth is watering.

Missed most of last week's posts again. However, more important to have my husband home for Christmas. No one came home for dinner since Dave is not up to that at the present time, but two out of three did come for a visit, one from Ottawa, 100 miles away and one from Kingston about 165 miles away. We had a nice visit with each group. Dave was completely worn out after. I don't know how he managed to stay awake for all of it. It was a good Christmas and a quieter one than usual. We did enjoy it. Had our own Christmas dinner with chicken this year and it was delicious.

Want to take this opportunity to wish everyone a belated Merry Christmas. Hope yours was wonderful too. Also, Happy New Year to everyone on KTP. I don't think I am going to make and New year resolutions because I usually don't keep or can't keep them. I would love to resolve to finish up everything I have started before going on to anything new, but that just isn't the way I work. 

I wish every one health and happiness in the New Year. Without that we have nothing.

Hugs,
Peggy


----------



## Silverowl

This is where you all are. I couldn't understand why I wasn't getting notifications of new posts. I hadn't realised we where on a new TP, I must have missed the link.

Sending to everyone who needs healing energy and light.


Hugs to all.


----------



## Grannypeg

I am eagerly awaitng the arrival of season 4 of Downton Abbey as well.

Peggy


----------



## machriste

Early Happy New Year to everyone!

Sam, Saurkraut and pork was part of my growing up with German grandparents who made the kraut in big crocks in their basement. (The smell was not always great!!) Now I make some for my boss's birthday lunch; he loves it.

Julie, you are in my prayers this afternoon. I'm so sorry for this. It does seem like it is one thing after another. Hopefully, it will be resolved. Your resilience is admirable.

I want to thank you all for prayers for my dear partner. We had a grateful Christmas. His PET Scan came back with all signs of cancer gone except for one small spot on his right lung. We had not seen the diagnostic scan before from last June; it looked like his spine and other boney areas were peppered with small metastatic tumors. His oncologist was nearly ecstatic. He is seeing a radiation oncologist soon re the one last spot. 

It is NOT balmy in Minnesta today! We are looking at a high of minus 3 F, with winds to bring the windchill down near 30 below. We are staying in.

I don't think I've ever mentioned my WIPs--a Cardigan for me (Noro pattern with Noro self-striping yarn,) some mittens for DP (Chemo has left him not dealing well with cold,) and I've been attempting some bookmarks with Lion Brand bon bon in tiny granny squares. They are cute, but I have learned I am much more a knitter than a crocheter.

Grandson Simon (2 1/2) naturally made our Christmas a delight. His mum told me he went to sleep saying, "backhoe" (he loved the big tractor from Grandpa Jack.)

Sassafras, this is getting too long, but we'll have to "chat" about our Watercolor addiction and journey.


----------



## Spider

Grandmapaula said:


> Me , too, Rookie - I can sew and knit - drawing and painting I leave to Bob, his sister Brenda ( the art teacher!!) and a couple of the GDs. I can't draw a straight line with a ruler as the saying goes!! I've made everything from a 3-piece suit for Bob to several wedding gowns and bridesmaids dresses, prom gowns, etc, but don't ask me to draw, please. Love, Paula


Would love to see your sewing. They are so e big projects to undertake .


----------



## Poledra65

Julie, I hope that that letter was just a glitch in the new computer system and that they are not actually dropping your funds. It is devastating when you get something like that, especially when you have to wait an period of time to be able to call and talk to someone. Breath. 
Hopes and prayers that you get good news when you call them. 
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning everyone, I'm just getting around for the day and thought I'd go ahead and post the 3 pair of gloves I just finished. They were interesting, the one pair didn't have a finished thumb, so I just did a crochet around the thumb opening to give it a more finished edge.


These are great, Kaye! and there will be no mistaking which pair is which! Variations on a theme!


----------



## Grannypeg

Congratulations on 51 years of wedded bliss. Wishing you many more years of happiness together.

Peggy



jheiens said:


> Today is also our 51st anniversary. We are going to our favorite Chinese restaurant for dinner in a while. We've not been out to dinner for many months and we are really looking forward to it--just the two of us for a real change!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65

By the way Julie, how did your 10 grain bread come out that you were baking the other day?


----------



## Grannypeg

My mother passed away on December 31st, 2001. What a coincidence! My Christmas changed when my younger brother died of an aneurysm in March nine years ago. He was the one who loved Christmas most.



DaylilyDawn said:


> I want to wish all of the people who have their Anniversary in Dec. A Happy Anniversary and everyone a Happy New year. I will not be celebrating New Year's Eve as it is a sad time for me. My mom passed away on Dec. 31, 2003. Since then I do not celebrate the way I use to. Finished knitting the bag I am going to give to some one who ships our packages for us when we have to send one. Recently I took my son, daughter-in-law and grandson's Christmas gifts to be shipped to them. I carried them into his shop in one of the bags I had knitted. He liked the bag I had made and asked me if I had made it and I said yes. So I have one to take and give to him.
> For my hubby's Christmas gift I used a gift card plus some cash to get him a tablet computer as his gift. I wasn't sure he would like it but he tells me likes it. I also bought him a case with a keyboard to go with it so it is like a small laptop and he liked that because he is used to a keyboard . He gave me cash so I can get my laptop repaired. The inverter has burned out and the screen is black nothing shows up but if you shine a flashlight on it you can see the screen . I will take it into a shop downtown on Florida Ave. here in Lakeland. I called and they said it would cost about 45 dollars if I supplied the part and I can since I bought one to try to fix it myself but I don't have the tools.Need the laptop for my daylily clubs show in May . We use a program I have on it to classify the flowers into their right forms before the judging starts.It goes much faster if there are more than one computer doing it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Grannypeg said:


> Thanks so much Julie for starting off this week's KTP. The recipes look wonderful. My mouth is watering.
> 
> Missed most of last week's posts again. However, more important to have my husband home for Christmas. No one came home for dinner since Dave is not up to that at the present time, but two out of three did come for a visit, one from Ottawa, 100 miles away and one from Kingston about 165 miles away. We had a nice visit with each group. Dave was completely worn out after. I don't know how he managed to stay awake for all of it. It was a good Christmas and a quieter one than usual. We did enjoy it. Had our own Christmas dinner with chicken this year and it was delicious.
> 
> Want to take this opportunity to wish everyone a belated Merry Christmas. Hope yours was wonderful too. Also, Happy New Year to everyone on KTP. I don't think I am going to make and New year resolutions because I usually don't keep or can't keep them. I would love to resolve to finish up everything I have started before going on to anything new, but that just isn't the way I work.
> 
> I wish every one health and happiness in the New Year. Without that we have nothing.
> 
> Hugs,
> Peggy


Thanks Peggy! It is good to have Sam posting as well- feels like things are getting back to normal.
That is good your DH is home! Even if Christmas had to be quiet, it is great that he is able to enjoy visitors!
Health and happiness are a good recipe!


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Early Happy New Year to everyone!
> 
> ...
> Julie, you are in my prayers this afternoon. I'm so sorry for this. It does seem like it is one thing after another. Hopefully, it will be resolved. Your resilience is admirable.


I was not terribly resilient for a good number of hours there-I was a very shaken up soul! But it is helping to be chatting here!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> By the way Julie, how did your 10 grain bread come out that you were baking the other day?


Just eaten the last of it for breakfast shared a little with Ringo- I am most taken with it- I have never had triticale anything before- one grain we just never see! The loaf rose beautifully in my homemade mold, and I had a perfect looking loaf- just occurs to me now- too late I should have taken a photo- ah well!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Julie, I hope all goes well when you talk to the governement people & it will be proved an error & quickly sorted out. 
Your new WIP is looking good, what pretty yarn.

Poledra, great looking gloves, I'm sure whoever you made them for will be very happy with them.

Caren, breakfast looks great. I saw on the news where another storm s coming up from your area into the Maritimes, I hooe it is not causing problems for you.

Kate, glad you had. Great trip to the city, always fun to do somethng different. I can relate to the comment about what you will do for the day, I get that quite often. Funny, I never thought to ask DH that each morning in winter when I was still working, he doesn't have alot to do in winter but goes off to his shop most days to tinker with machinery.

Purple fi, lovely photos as always.

Sugar, hope you get some rest & your daughters nausea settles down soon. BTW, it is a " balmy" -35 here this morning.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, I hope that that letter was just a glitch in the new computer system and that they are not actually dropping your funds. It is devastating when you get something like that, especially when you have to wait an period of time to be able to call and talk to someone. Breath.
> Hopes and prayers that you get good news when you call them.
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


And it was such a huge amount- written up on the 23rd December! their timing is impeccable says she sarcastically. And thank you for those hugs!


----------



## Grannypeg

Happy Anniversary to purl diva. Wishing you many, many more years of happiness together also. We will be celebrating 49 years in May.

Peggy


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I hope all goes well when you talk to the governement people & it will be proved an error & quickly sorted out.
> Your new WIP is looking good, what pretty yarn.


Thanks on both counts, Bonnie!

Grey looking day here- sun not showing although I think we are at sunrise- barometer reads cloud but not rain, small mercies- perhaps if there is wind I can put the washing out on the line!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Well might as well add to the solid row of replies from myself with a 'skite' about my latest WIP, I am so thrilled with the colour- although I am going to have to knit some more before I will be able to take a photo that shows the lacy effect- even though it is about a worsted weight the lacy pattern is looking good to the eye.


I love the yarn. I'm looking forward to seeing it when you've completed more. I have yet to get the nerve to try lace. One thing about it, I imagine you have to concentrate on it so you can't worry about things. I'm thinking perhaps I should try it for that reason, too!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning everyone, I'm just getting around for the day and thought I'd go ahead and post the 3 pair of gloves I just finished. They were interesting, the one pair didn't have a finished thumb, so I just did a crochet around the thumb opening to give it a more finished edge.


I love your gloves!! I really like the look of black and yellow together! Mess???What mess? Looks like my apartment does.....LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Grannypeg said:


> Thanks so much Julie for starting off this week's KTP. The recipes look wonderful. My mouth is watering.
> 
> Hope Dave is soon feeling better. If you don't have time to post again, I hope you have a wonderful New Year!
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I love the yarn. I'm looking forward to seeing it when you've completed more. I have yet to get the nerve to try lace. One thing about it, I imagine you have to concentrate on it so you can't worry about things. I'm thinking perhaps I should try it for that reason, too!
> JuneK


Peace and quiet are a good surrounding! Why not find a pattern you like- with yarn overs, and knit several stitches together (or purl tog ) and make a dish cloth or wash cloth or two- something small- and in a yarn that will not have you fussing if you need to 'tink'?


----------



## jknappva

I want to thank you all for prayers for my dear partner. We had a grateful Christmas. His PET Scan came back with all signs of cancer gone except for one small spot on his right lung. We had not seen the diagnostic scan before from last June; it looked like his spine and other boney areas were peppered with small metastatic tumors. His oncologist was nearly ecstatic. He is seeing a radiation oncologist soon re the one last spot.

It is NOT balmy in Minnesta today! We are looking at a high of minus 3 F, with winds to bring the windchill down near 30 below. We are staying in.

I don't think I've ever mentioned my WIPs--a Cardigan for me (Noro pattern with Noro self-striping yarn,) some mittens for DP (Chemo has left him not dealing well with cold,) and I've been attempting some bookmarks with Lion Brand bon bon in tiny granny squares. They are cute, but I have learned I am much more a knitter than a crocheter.

Grandson Simon (2 1/2) naturally made our Christmas a delight. His mum told me he went to sleep saying, "backhoe" (he loved the big tractor from Grandpa Jack.)

Sassafras, this is getting too long, but we'll have to "chat" about our Watercolor addiction and journey.[/quote]

What a wonderful Christmas gift that the Pet Scan came back so encouraging!! I will continue to keep him and you in my prayers! Christmas is special with children!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Peace and quiet are a good surrounding! Why not find a pattern you like- with yarn overs, and knit several stitches together (or purl tog ) and make a dish cloth or wash cloth or two- something small- and in a yarn that will not have you fussing if you need to 'tink'?


I may do just that. At the moment, I'm finishing the second of a pair of socks for my daughter that I gave her for Christmas. Didn't have time to finish the pair and the scarf I crocheted for her. So they were given half finished!
But I did finish the scarf a couple of days ago. It was a shell stitch that went very quickly. It's very soft. I made it with 3 different colors alternating in wide bands. It was Red Heart Shimmer. It has a bright thread through the yarn that looks like it's metallic but isn't. 
I'm waiting anxiously to hear what you find out from the government office!
Our weather is yucky today...constant rain all day but warm temperatures. The wind is blowing the rain sideways across our parking lot...good day to be inside!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## gottastch

Julie - just a thought here...I don't like to be on the negative side of things but I want you to be protected. If there is a phone number to call on the letter you received, please double-check it against the number for that particular agency in your telephone book or on-line. The bad English is just a tip-off for me, seeing as government agencies like to be all proper and all, that I'm hoping this is not a scam, trying to get you to call a particular number and give out bank account numbers or any kind of numbers that "bad people" should not have access to. Again, this is probably entirely legitimate but please be careful, just in case!!! {{{{{HUGS}}}}}}


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's the way our computer generated form letters are here also -- but they are sent out before the event so that people have a chance to straighten out any glitches before the event happens. This seems to be more prevalent in the insurance industry and I've seen some Social Security letters that follow the same pattern.

I'm praying that it's just a crossed-connection between their receipt and processing your re-application and their benefit paying system. Best to catch it early to find out what the remedy is to keep the funds flowing.



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much Sue! That is partly why I think it has to have been composed by the computer- the grammar was very odd- put into the past what any person could tell was a future event- 'your last TAS ended on 14/01/14. your last payment will be on 14/01/14'. Either that or it was written by one of our many 'English as a second language job holders'


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love that yarn...but them I'm a sucker for anything with green.



Lurker 2 said:


> Well might as well add to the solid row of replies from myself with a 'skite' about my latest WIP, I am so thrilled with the colour- although I am going to have to knit some more before I will be able to take a photo that shows the lacy effect- even though it is about a worsted weight the lacy pattern is looking good to the eye.


----------



## RookieRetiree

So wonderful to hear the good news. Your WIPs sound great and am waiting to see pictures. Best wishes for continued improvement in health and a Very Happy New Year.



machriste said:


> Early Happy New Year to everyone!
> 
> Sam, Saurkraut and pork was part of my growing up with German grandparents who made the kraut in big crocks in their basement. (The smell was not always great!!) Now I make some for my boss's birthday lunch; he loves it.
> 
> Julie, you are in my prayers this afternoon. I'm so sorry for this. It does seem like it is one thing after another. Hopefully, it will be resolved. Your resilience is admirable.
> 
> I want to thank you all for prayers for my dear partner. We had a grateful Christmas. His PET Scan came back with all signs of cancer gone except for one small spot on his right lung. We had not seen the diagnostic scan before from last June; it looked like his spine and other boney areas were peppered with small metastatic tumors. His oncologist was nearly ecstatic. He is seeing a radiation oncologist soon re the one last spot.
> 
> It is NOT balmy in Minnesta today! We are looking at a high of minus 3 F, with winds to bring the windchill down near 30 below. We are staying in.
> 
> I don't think I've ever mentioned my WIPs--a Cardigan for me (Noro pattern with Noro self-striping yarn,) some mittens for DP (Chemo has left him not dealing well with cold,) and I've been attempting some bookmarks with Lion Brand bon bon in tiny granny squares. They are cute, but I have learned I am much more a knitter than a crocheter.
> 
> Grandson Simon (2 1/2) naturally made our Christmas a delight. His mum told me he went to sleep saying, "backhoe" (he loved the big tractor from Grandpa Jack.)
> 
> Sassafras, this is getting too long, but we'll have to "chat" about our Watercolor addiction and journey.


----------



## Miss Pam

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning everyone, I'm just getting around for the day and thought I'd go ahead and post the 3 pair of gloves I just finished. They were interesting, the one pair didn't have a finished thumb, so I just did a crochet around the thumb opening to give it a more finished edge.


They all look great!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Kaye - I love your fingerless mitts--they're still on my "to do"list.


----------



## iamsam

it's just nice to see you - your smile always makes me smile.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Thanks, Sam, for both of your kind words. I was a little tired of having Bailey as my avatar. I need to change more often.


----------



## iamsam

that is true darowil - seattle was this year - I try to go once a year.

I was meaning it seems we all have had a few bumps this year - which I guess is life - but it would be nice to have some smooth sailing for a while.

sam



darowil said:


> But at least you got Bentley, had the KAP and went to Seattle.
> Or was Seattle last year? Don't hink it ws tht long ago.


----------



## iamsam

what is happening on the second?

sam



KateB said:


> Great start to this week's KTP Julie! Those are interesting recipes and I love your Christmas card from your GS - yes, I can see an angel on there too. It's lovely that he wanted to make a card for his Nana J, even if it almost got snipped away! :lol: I'm still 10 pages behind as I didn't get back from Edinburgh until 9 pm last night. Had a great time with the girls as usual - a lovely Italian meal, went to see Saving Mr Banks (excellent film :thumbup: ) and on Saturday spent a lot of time in the Museum of Scotland, a really interesting place. In one section they had various artifacts from the 20th century and it was amazing the memories the things from the 50's, 60's and 70's brought back eg. Dansette record players, knitted poodle bottle covers, Etchasketch, a mangle, black Bakelite telephones, a bubble car and a Morris Mini.
> Good to hear news of Marianne, Gwen, but sad that her mum is not so great.
> I need to work out what I need to buy for our shindig on the 2nd and then go and get it - I'm determined not to go near the shops tomorrow or Tuesday as it will be a repeat of the mayhem just before Christmas, if not worse! Now back to read those 10 pages.....


----------



## iamsam

hopefully the letter was a mistake and that you get everything straightened out.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I have been through a bit of a rough patch this last 30 hours. When I got home from Hamilton, I collected my mail, and one of the letters was from the Ministry of Social Development (MSD) telling me they are cutting my fortnightly payment by $200. It is unclear if my application for assistance that I have to return every three to six months (forget just how often it is) has actually been declined, or if it is a computer generated letter, because the office has been a bit slow processing my return. It feels not so bad now that it is nearly Monday- it is 11 -30p.m., Sunday, and when it is daylight I will call- they have recently changed the computer system, and I am not sure of using that. It likely will be skeleton staff, and emergencies only- but this feels pretty much an emergency. I found it really to be a 'straw on the camel's back' that tipped the balance of how I felt about the world.
> I have been aware of people's kind reaction to the opening that I had got ready, thank goodness I did not get the letter earlier really. I am glad Sam has been able to post more- but I just could not pretend that all was well in my part of the world, when it was not.
> Patches (Jessie) if you are reading this later, I could do with a prayer myself around 3 to 4 in your afternoon, when I will be attempting to ring the department.
> The way our social welfare system is geared at present means it is impossible to improve my situation by working/selling anything that I can make. Because if I do I would lose this $200 subsidy immediately. It means you get trapped in. There is no way I could make $200 a fortnight by knitting for instance. And people are unwilling to employ someone of my age bracket, when I have not worked for so long- I think I explained somewhere, once, that I had ended up with a stupid criminal conviction, but that it was enough to make it impossible to get employment, when the sorts of advertisements I was responding to were getting 200 or more applicants. I commonly was told that I was over qualified for the work that I was trying to apply for. A lot of the problem, as I see it is that the people setting the rules are often landlords themselves, and are more likely to to make rules/laws from the landlords' point of view, rather than what would assist a tenant. When I moved to Auckland I was unable to rent out my house economically- could not cover the rates payments let alone mortgage, again because of the catch 22 in the Benefit system. Nor could I borrow to purchase another house. But had I been able to keep my house, as events have occurred it would have been substantially damaged in the earthquakes. So I am rather relieved I did not go through that one.
> I am relieved to say that my mood is considerably better now- having been able to rest through much of the evening. Proper sleep can make the world seem a much happier place!


----------



## iamsam

looks a bit cool there - hope it warms up for you.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> A very late good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Had a long lie in today, but noew up and raring to go.
> 
> Shirley - my DH says I am completely balmy and thank goodness I am a one off as he couldn't cope with two of me :thumbup:
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and big hugs to all.
> 
> Sundy photos.....


----------



## iamsam

purplefi - what do you mean when you say "first footing"?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Yes, where did this year go. Happy new year to you too. We shall be going over to my DDs and Mr P will be first footing.


----------



## iamsam

lovely decorations melyn - great looking tree - I like the blue lights.

sam



melyn said:


> Better late than never, a few of my Christmas decs this year. Since having our log burner installed I now have no mantelpiece to put bits on so i removed some of my books from the bookcase and installed my nativity and other bits lol. My theme this year seems to be deers, birds, butterfly's and dragonflies it wasnt deliberate just turned out that way lol. Its the first time I'v not used tinsel on my tree but because most of my ornaments on there were glass or crystal I didn't think it needed it.


----------



## iamsam

so I gather the pie was a great success.

sam



HandyFamily said:


> Ok, I baked a big pie and... I really don't think this is the proper way to loose some of the extra weight before the holidays... and ... there should be warnings in the recipes! Like "Don't make it, unless you have at least 10 hungry people in the home, for otherwise you *will* eat it all..."
> 
> PS
> melyn, I love those decorations...


----------



## iamsam

and how are you today patches? sending some soothing healing energy your way - hoping to make the day a little better for you.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Beautiful, so peaceful,  thanks for sharing.


----------



## iamsam

lovely breakfast caren - I love eggs.

you certainly have the snow - our ground is bare.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend. The sun is just starting to rise, it looks to be lovely day. We are warmer than we have been at 0c/ 32f at 07:23. MOst of the ice has fallen from the trees during the wind yesterday and last night.
> 
> Coffee is a little late this morning, enjoy.
> 
> Happy healing energy and gentle hugs to all.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I may do just that. At the moment, I'm finishing the second of a pair of socks for my daughter that I gave her for Christmas. Didn't have time to finish the pair and the scarf I crocheted for her. So they were given half finished!
> But I did finish the scarf a couple of days ago. It was a shell stitch that went very quickly. It's very soft. I made it with 3 different colors alternating in wide bands. It was Red Heart Shimmer. It has a bright thread through the yarn that looks like it's metallic but isn't.
> I'm waiting anxiously to hear what you find out from the government office!
> Our weather is yucky today...constant rain all day but warm temperatures. The wind is blowing the rain sideways across our parking lot...good day to be inside!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


I know Angora and NanaCaren did just that when I suggested it for my lace scarf workshop 'Travelling Vine' both completed beautiful scarves!
about one more hour to wait I think June- at worst one and a half- and then of course however long the actual call takes!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend. The sun is just starting to rise, it looks to be lovely day. We are warmer than we have been at 0c/ 32f at 07:23. MOst of the ice has fallen from the trees during the wind yesterday and last night.
> 
> Coffee is a little late this morning, enjoy.
> 
> Happy healing energy and gentle hugs to all.


Oh yummo! I'll be right over.  
The Pearl looks chilly out there.


----------



## iamsam

he is just showing concern for your well being kate.

rotflmao

sam



KateB said:


> We'll be 41 years in July. I'm 61 and DH will be 66 by then so hopefully we've got more years in us yet.......although if he asks me one more time, "What are your plans for today?" before I've even got my eyes opened in the morning, he may not! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> Julie - just a thought here...I don't like to be on the negative side of things but I want you to be protected. If there is a phone number to call on the letter you received, please double-check it against the number for that particular agency in your telephone book or on-line. The bad English is just a tip-off for me, seeing as government agencies like to be all proper and all, that I'm hoping this is not a scam, trying to get you to call a particular number and give out bank account numbers or any kind of numbers that "bad people" should not have access to. Again, this is probably entirely legitimate but please be careful, just in case!!! {{{{{HUGS}}}}}}


I will be careful, Kathy, but if it is a scam- they have got hold of MSD bar-coded paper, and very genuine sounding information on the reverse. I think it is genuine enough- but thanks for the caution!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> That's the way our computer generated form letters are here also -- but they are sent out before the event so that people have a chance to straighten out any glitches before the event happens. This seems to be more prevalent in the insurance industry and I've seen some Social Security letters that follow the same pattern.
> 
> I'm praying that it's just a crossed-connection between their receipt and processing your re-application and their benefit paying system. Best to catch it early to find out what the remedy is to keep the funds flowing.


It is odd though when you read the resulting 'grammar' !!!!

I got the weather situation wrong, or it has altered - there is rather more blue than I anticipated! so shortly I must water the pots!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I love that yarn...but them I'm a sucker for anything with green.


I am trying to lighten my wardrobe! I have a lot of black!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> hopefully the letter was a mistake and that you get everything straightened out.
> 
> sam


I will know soon enough, now! the previous time estimate still holds. Thanks Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2

BTW I rang Zoe earlier this morning- she was either away from the phone or not wanting to pick up for what ever reason. I left a message to wish her well for the New Year. I sincerely hope things are working out for the best for her Father and Mother.


----------



## pammie1234

Julie, I am so sorry to hear about your financial loss. I know to some people $200 is not a lot of money, but for most of us, it really makes a difference. I hope that things will work out for you. It isn't easy to "tighten up the belt" in order to live month to month. Prayers are with you.


----------



## pammie1234

Gweniepooh said:


> Pammie I love your new avatar. It is so nice to put a face to a name and you have such a lovely face & smile.


Thank you, Gwen. I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> lovely breakfast caren - I love eggs.
> 
> you certainly have the snow - our ground is bare.
> 
> sam


Why thank you :-D me too, my friend brings me fresh eggs any time I ask

The snow is starting to melt not happy about it.


----------



## NanaCaren




----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Julie, I am so sorry to hear about your financial loss. I know to some people $200 is not a lot of money, but for most of us, it really makes a difference. I hope that things will work out for you. It isn't easy to "tighten up the belt" in order to live month to month. Prayers are with you.


Thanks, Pammie- it surely would involve a lot of belt tightening- I would have to negotiate with all my creditors! And cut back on luxuries like my phone plan! Don't WANT to have to do that- because it has been set up so I CAN call Fale- if I have a valid number for him! Do I read between the lines that you have come through Christmas remarkably well- given it it the first since your Mom passed? I know you are good at keeping yourself busy!?


----------



## pammie1234

Grannypeg said:


> I am eagerly awaitng the arrival of season 4 of Downton Abbey as well.
> 
> Peggy


Jimmy Beans wool is having a KAL which goes with watching season 4. I'm going to try to do it even though I haven't seen seasons 1-3. My DS has the series so I may can watch it while I am at her house in Jan. That is a long story which I will share later.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Well might as well add to the solid row of replies from myself with a 'skite' about my latest WIP, I am so thrilled with the colour- although I am going to have to knit some more before I will be able to take a photo that shows the lacy effect- even though it is about a worsted weight the lacy pattern is looking good to the eye.


That's beautiful Julie, I love the color. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> That's beautiful Julie, I love the color. Can't wait to see it finished.


Number one priority ofcourse is the guernsey- am back working on that! I need to gauge how much work I have to put in each day on it!, then there is the KAP afghan squares to do- I think I have not calculated quite right on the first one- but Shirley was telling me how she blocks acrylic- so I must get out my round tuit!

I am looking forward to seeing how the design works up- I think I have reached number one fudging point!


----------



## Silverowl

thewren said:


> purplefi - what do you mean when you say "first footing"?
> 
> sam


Here you are Sam it is a Scottish custom.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First-Foot


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> These are great, Kaye! and there will be no mistaking which pair is which! Variations on a theme!


 I can honestly say that if I never have to knit anything for Pittsburg Steeler fans again, I will be quite happy. Well, at least not anytime in the near future, am really quite tired of Black and Yellow. :roll: 
But I am fairly pleased with how they all turned out, as long as the lady I made them for is happy, I'm happy.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> I want to thank you all for prayers for my dear partner. We had a grateful Christmas. His PET Scan came back with all signs of cancer gone except for one small spot on his right lung. We had not seen the diagnostic scan before from last June; it looked like his spine and other boney areas were peppered with small metastatic tumors. His oncologist was nearly ecstatic. He is seeing a radiation oncologist soon re the one last spot.
> 
> It is NOT balmy in Minnesta today! We are looking at a high of minus 3 F, with winds to bring the windchill down near 30 below. We are staying in.
> 
> I don't think I've ever mentioned my WIPs--a Cardigan for me (Noro pattern with Noro self-striping yarn,) some mittens for DP (Chemo has left him not dealing well with cold,) and I've been attempting some bookmarks with Lion Brand bon bon in tiny granny squares. They are cute, but I have learned I am much more a knitter than a crocheter.
> 
> Grandson Simon (2 1/2) naturally made our Christmas a delight. His mum told me he went to sleep saying, "backhoe" (he loved the big tractor from Grandpa Jack.)
> 
> Sassafras, this is getting too long, but we'll have to "chat" about our Watercolor addiction and journey.


What a wonderful Christmas gift that the Pet Scan came back so encouraging!! I will continue to keep him and you in my prayers! Christmas is special with children!
JuneK[/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I can honestly say that if I never have to knit anything for Pittsburg Steeler fans again, I will be quite happy. Well, at least not anytime in the near future, am really quite tired of Black and Yellow. :roll:
> But I am fairly pleased with how they all turned out, as long as the lady I made them for is happy, I'm happy.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

gottastch said:


> Julie - just a thought here...I don't like to be on the negative side of things but I want you to be protected. If there is a phone number to call on the letter you received, please double-check it against the number for that particular agency in your telephone book or on-line. The bad English is just a tip-off for me, seeing as government agencies like to be all proper and all, that I'm hoping this is not a scam, trying to get you to call a particular number and give out bank account numbers or any kind of numbers that "bad people" should not have access to. Again, this is probably entirely legitimate but please be careful, just in case!!! {{{{{HUGS}}}}}}


I was actually thinking to say the same thing. I also hope that it's not someone trying to take advantage, but hope it's a mistake all the same.


----------



## Lurker 2

The call is in process- all I can report for now is, Thank goodness for Speakerphone function- the call centre is in overload- maybe lots of us got these letters!?


----------



## Designer1234

It is a big adjustment when the husband retires. I found it harder than Pat did I think. I hardly ever drive any more as he 'takes me' and I do miss going on my own sometimes - we solved a lot of problems ( not big problems) by each of us having our own TV and our own space. We don't watch anything together as our tastes are completely different. I have my room where I have my computer and my tv and a work table as well as shelving and I call it my Shirley's cave. Pat doesn't use the computer much - so we don't find living in the same house a problem -- actually we enjoy each other's company, but it certainly made life easier when we got our own space - I spent all day yesterday knitting doing a bit on the computer and watching 'The Duchess" "Pride and Prejudice ' and Sense and Sensibility (Jane Austin). I enjoyed every minute.

We always have a cup of tea together and 'visit' but if he is watching his sports or his programs I have a place to watch my programs too.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> The call is in process- all I can report for now is, Thank goodness for Speakerphone function- the call centre is in overload- maybe lots of us got these letters!?


Fingers crossed that it was a major glitch and a everyone got them accidentally.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Fingers crossed that it was a major glitch and a everyone got them accidentally.


Mine too!


----------



## Bonnie7591

June,
If you want to try an easy lace project, I made this as a gift for Christmas, it was in one of the photos Shirley posted for me. Quite easy & works up fast.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-leaves-scarf


----------



## martina

Julie, I am keeping my fingers crossed and saying a prayer for you. Maybe they will realise their mistake and rectify it quickly to your advantage. 
All who are celebrating, good. 
I went to Kenwood House today with my son and partner. It has lovely views and then Steve drove us down Regent Street and Trafalgar Square to see the lights and trees. Beautiful. Now Tony is cooking dinner, Chicken Riggies, which is lovely. I will get the recipe and post later. 
Take care all.


----------



## jknappva

Silverowl said:


> Here you are Sam it is a Scottish custom.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First-Foot


I never knew that. BUT my grandfather, who was country through and through, always insisted that the first person to come through the door on New Year's Day HAD to be a man to bring good luck for the year. But so far as I know, he's ancestry was English...but not sure about that!
JuneK


----------



## pammie1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Pammie- it surely would involve a lot of belt tightening- I would have to negotiate with all my creditors! And cut back on luxuries like my phone plan! Don't WANT to have to do that- because it has been set up so I CAN call Fale- if I have a valid number for him! Do I read between the lines that you have come through Christmas remarkably well- given it it the first since your Mom passed? I know you are good at keeping yourself busy!?


Yes, Julie, I did very well with the first Christmas without my mom. I did the symbolic naming of a star for her in the constellation Leo, her sign. Then I knitted everyone a mitten ornament and put a Lifesaver candy inside. The Lifesaver has special meaning because my mom ate them constantly. My DS and I would get so mad at her because we would find the wrappers all over the place! It became a joke regarding the Lifesavers! It was a symbolic way of having her with us. My sister and aunt really liked and appreciated the gesture. My aunt said that it was like having her sister with us. Every time I eat a Lifesaver, I think of my mom. I get teary-eyed, but it is also comforting.


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> June,
> If you want to try an easy lace project, I made this as a gift for Christmas, it was in one of the photos Shirley posted for me. Quite easy & works up fast.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-leaves-scarf


Thanks, Bonnie. That's a lovely pattern. I may just try that as a Christmas gift for my daughter in law for next year. I'm already planning to get a head start on those gifts!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

I keep her and her parents in my prayers. She lives in an area that gets some very bad weather and she needs to do a lot of driving taking care of her Dad...it's not a good combination. I pray that all is okay and she'll be back with us soon.



Lurker 2 said:


> BTW I rang Zoe earlier this morning- she was either away from the phone or not wanting to pick up for what ever reason. I left a message to wish her well for the New Year. I sincerely hope things are working out for the best for her Father and Mother.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Our son brought us some cage-free eggs from a local farmer in WI and I noticed that the eggs were so much smaller than what I get in the grocery store. I don't remember there being that much difference --I saved the fresh one for breakfast omelets and boiled eggs and use the store ones in the baking. Do you find the same thing and do you alter your recipes for the fresh eggs?



NanaCaren said:


> Why thank you :-D me too, my friend brings me fresh eggs any time I ask
> 
> The snow is starting to melt not happy about it.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Julie, I am keeping my fingers crossed and saying a prayer for you. Maybe they will realise their mistake and rectify it quickly to your advantage.
> All who are celebrating, good.
> I went to Kenwood House today with my son and partner. It has lovely views and then Steve drove us down Regent Street and Trafalgar Square to see the lights and trees. Beautiful. Now Tony is cooking dinner, Chicken Riggies, which is lovely. I will get the recipe and post later.
> Take care all.


WELL I can report now that it was a computer generated false alarm-* the correct letter has also been put in the mail system 27th December, telling me that the assistance has been renewed*. Whew!!!!!!! Computers don't have emotions- and would have no comprehension of the anxiety they can cause!


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Yes, Julie, I did very well with the first Christmas without my mom. I did the symbolic naming of a star for her in the constellation Leo, her sign. Then I knitted everyone a mitten ornament and put a Lifesaver candy inside. The Lifesaver has special meaning because my mom ate them constantly. My DS and I would get so mad at her because we would find the wrappers all over the place! It became a joke regarding the Lifesavers! It was a symbolic way of having her with us. My sister and aunt really liked and appreciated the gesture. My aunt said that it was like having her sister with us. Every time I eat a Lifesaver, I think of my mom. I get teary-eyed, but it is also comforting.


The teary eyes are a necessary part of the grief process! So glad that you found a way of including your memories of her!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I keep her and her parents in my prayers. She lives in an area that gets some very bad weather and she needs to do a lot of driving taking care of her Dad...it's not a good combination. I pray that all is okay and she'll be back with us soon.


One thing, at least she lives there by choice! and day by day normally is close to Mom and Dad- it is the travelling to and from the hospital that is a worry. But I am sure her experience as a school bus driver will count, and all her truckie mates will be on the alert to help her!


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's good news....but there are people who program the computers and should have been aware of the circumstance happening that would trigger the computer sending out these letters AND they should have known to intercede.....and there are the people who are taking the letters from the computer printers to the postal service who could also have intervened...I sometimes worry that we're creating a workforce who rely on computers too much and just do things by rote.



Lurker 2 said:


> WELL I can report now that it was a computer generated false alarm-* the correct letter has also been put in the mail system 27th December, telling me that the assistance has been renewed*. Whew!!!!!!! Computers don't have emotions- and would have no comprehension of the anxiety they can cause!


----------



## Miss Pam

Lurker 2 said:


> WELL I can report now that it was a computer generated false alarm-* the correct letter has also been put in the mail system 27th December, telling me that the assistance has been renewed*. Whew!!!!!!! Computers don't have emotions- and would have no comprehension of the anxiety they can cause!


Oh, thank goodness for that! Prayers answered. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

One of my Mom's traditions was to get chocolate covered cherries as a gift each year....we continue that tradition and that first bite brings back the memories and sometimes tears....it's good to remember and your idea with the Lifesavers was so touching.



Lurker 2 said:


> The teary eyes are a necessary part of the grief process! So glad that you found a way of including your memories of her!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> WELL I can report now that it was a computer generated false alarm-* the correct letter has also been put in the mail system 27th December, telling me that the assistance has been renewed*. Whew!!!!!!! Computers don't have emotions- and would have no comprehension of the anxiety they can cause!


Thank God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
That just took several pounds of worry off of you. 
Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> That's good news....but there are people who program the computers and should have been aware of the circumstance happening that would trigger the computer sending out these letters AND they should have known to intercede.....and there are the people who are taking the letters from the computer printers to the postal service who could also have intervened...I sometimes worry that we're creating a workforce who rely on computers too much and just do things by rote.


And then blame them for exactly that sort of lack of human compassion- I mean sending it right on Christmas!


----------



## Lurker 2

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, thank goodness for that! Prayers answered. :thumbup:


Thanks ! Indeed the prayers have been answered, what is the betting that the correct letter turns up in today's mail!?


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> One of my Mom's traditions was to get chocolate covered cherries as a gift each year....we continue that tradition and that first bite brings back the memories and sometimes tears....it's good to remember and your idea with the Lifesavers was so touching.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Always a tear or two for Mum's/mom's gone almost inevitably before us!


----------



## pacer

pammie1234 said:


> Thanks, Sam, for both of your kind words. I was a little tired of having Bailey as my avatar. I need to change more often.


So glad you have some time off from work to visit with the KTP again. You are much better looking than the wonderful dog companion of yours. I hope he doesn't hear me or I might get growled at.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Thank God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> That just took several pounds of worry off of you.
> Hugs.


It surely has! And as I said before- thank goodness for speaker phones- I worked on the guernsey as I waited!


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> June,
> If you want to try an easy lace project, I made this as a gift for Christmas, it was in one of the photos Shirley posted for me. Quite easy & works up fast.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-leaves-scarf


I love this one and I am going to make this lovely scarf for myself with the wool from the woollen mills in Australia that Nicho sent me. that is my next new project. Still have my orange cardigan to finish as well as a pair of socks and a pair of fingerless gloves.

I am not that happy with the cardigan as the neck doesn't please me very much -- I am l.5 sizes smaller on top than on bottom and top down doesn't always work that well for me. It will be alright as I plan on changing the button feature but I have put it off since before Christmas.

I have found I have such a huge stash that I am going to make myself another long coat of many colors -- like my green one -- I knit it horizontally in the bottom portion and it works better for me. Am thinking of doing another class when I do it. I have decided rather than do it like the first coat that I will do it in stripes of different stitches and colors. am just thinking about it right now.


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> that is the nice thing about grandchildren - you can always take them home.
> 
> sam


You could probably send yours home without taking them! Bentley might need some assistance though. Enjoy those energetic little ones as much as you can tolerate.


----------



## agnescr

The first foot in Scotland is supposed to carry in a piece of coal,a dram and something to eat..usually shortbread ensuring that the house will have heat food and drink in the coming year the first footer should be a tall dark male.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> WELL I can report now that it was a computer generated false alarm-* the correct letter has also been put in the mail system 27th December, telling me that the assistance has been renewed*. Whew!!!!!!! Computers don't have emotions- and would have no comprehension of the anxiety they can cause!


WOW!! what a relief for you and all the others who received the first letter. Makes you wonder how that happened. likely someone just clicked on the wrong copy to send out. I am so glad that you haven't had to deal with it any more Julie.

Now you can sit and have some of your cake and a cup of tea or coffee and relax. I am so relieved for you. I hate it when we are all so far away when things like this happen to one of us. At least it was a false alarm.!!


----------



## agnescr

Bonnie7591 said:


> June,
> If you want to try an easy lace project, I made this as a gift for Christmas, it was in one of the photos Shirley posted for me. Quite easy & works up fast.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-leaves-scarf


I made that for my friends birthday was nice to work on and she loved it


----------



## agnescr

Just reading through the pages Julie that will be such a relief for you...all very well blaming computer error but someone has to type in the wrong info............


----------



## Bonnie7591

Julie, so glad you got everything sorted out. What a relief! Did they at least apologize for causing you such grief.


----------



## pacer

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure she will love those attachments. I got the glass bowl along with the shield for the Kitchenaid and will be trying it out today to make some divinity. They're wonderful gifts.


Could you share your divinity recipe? I have a coworker who keeps asking everyone if we know how to make it. She can't find her mother's recipe and no one seems to have one to share with her.


----------



## pammie1234

pacer said:


> So glad you have some time off from work to visit with the KTP again. You are much better looking than the wonderful dog companion of yours. I hope he doesn't hear me or I might get growled at.


Thank you! He wouldn't growl, but would come to me to get some scratches to help him relax! He is a pretty funny dog. He will get so relaxed when I scratch him that he literally slides to the floor. I guess I spoil him too much.


----------



## Designer1234

pacer said:


> Could you share your divinity recipe? I have a coworker who keeps asking everyone if we know how to make it. She can't find her mother's recipe and no one seems to have one to share with her.


The shield for the kitchen aid is really great - I find it makes it so much easier. my old mixer bowl was quite wide at the top and that is the only thing I didn't care for with the Kitchen aid - however with the shield you can add ingredients without having to remove the bowl or finding it too small an area.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Our son brought us some cage-free eggs from a local farmer in WI and I noticed that the eggs were so much smaller than what I get in the grocery store. I don't remember there being that much difference --I saved the fresh one for breakfast omelets and boiled eggs and use the store ones in the baking. Do you find the same thing and do you alter your recipes for the fresh eggs?


Really our eggs were always so much bigger than the store bought ones. Amy's are too. Different chickens lay different size eggs so might be the chickens.


----------



## pammie1234

Julie, I'm doing the happy dance for you!

I also get chocolate covered cherries at this time. I always got them for my mom.

I'm getting ready to order some things from Mary Maxime that are on sale. Mostly items for next Christmas, but they have an entrelac baby blanket kit on sale that I may get. I want to learn that this year.


----------



## Designer1234

Silverowl said:


> Here you are Sam it is a Scottish custom.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First-Foot


How interesting -- isn't it absolutely amazing what we learn on this Tea Party about other places and other things?


----------



## flyty1n

Lurker 2 said:


> WELL I can report now that it was a computer generated false alarm-* the correct letter has also been put in the mail system 27th December, telling me that the assistance has been renewed*. Whew!!!!!!! Computers don't have emotions- and would have no comprehension of the anxiety they can cause!


 I just learned your good news, so ignore any previous email posting. What a relief. I expect that your blood pressure will now return to normal and you will have an extra good sleep this evening.


----------



## agnescr

This is great grand son Quinn taken on Christmas night poor wee soul was tired after all the visiting,he is now 9 weeks old


----------



## pacer

jknappva said:


> I want to thank you all for prayers for my dear partner. We had a grateful Christmas. His PET Scan came back with all signs of cancer gone except for one small spot on his right lung. We had not seen the diagnostic scan before from last June; it looked like his spine and other boney areas were peppered with small metastatic tumors. His oncologist was nearly ecstatic. He is seeing a radiation oncologist soon re the one last spot.
> 
> It is NOT balmy in Minnesta today! We are looking at a high of minus 3 F, with winds to bring the windchill down near 30 below. We are staying in.
> 
> I don't think I've ever mentioned my WIPs--a Cardigan for me (Noro pattern with Noro self-striping yarn,) some mittens for DP (Chemo has left him not dealing well with cold,) and I've been attempting some bookmarks with Lion Brand bon bon in tiny granny squares. They are cute, but I have learned I am much more a knitter than a crocheter.
> 
> Grandson Simon (2 1/2) naturally made our Christmas a delight. His mum told me he went to sleep saying, "backhoe" (he loved the big tractor from Grandpa Jack.)
> 
> Sassafras, this is getting too long, but we'll have to "chat" about our Watercolor addiction and journey.


What a wonderful Christmas gift that the Pet Scan came back so encouraging!! I will continue to keep him and you in my prayers! Christmas is special with children!
JuneK[/quote]

What an awesome gift for both of you. Sometimes the best gifts are not able to be wrapped and this is one of them. Prayers for a wonderful 2014 for both of you.


----------



## busyworkerbee

jknappva said:


> I love the yarn. I'm looking forward to seeing it when you've completed more. I have yet to get the nerve to try lace. One thing about it, I imagine you have to concentrate on it so you can't worry about things. I'm thinking perhaps I should try it for that reason, too!
> JuneK


I have a lacy scarf wip at the moment. This pattern can be done on any size nedles with any size size yarn. Cast on even number of stitches, knit 1 to 3 rows garter stitch (pattern says 1 but 3 gives firmer foundation) patter is sl1, yo, k2tog to last stich, p1. Simply repeat until length wanted is achieved, 3 rows knit to finish anc cast off. Blocking may be required to stop curling. Will put up another pic when finished to show lace pattern better


----------



## pacer

agnescr said:


> This is great grand son Quinn taken on Christmas night poor wee soul was tired after all the visiting,he is now 9 weeks old


A handsome young man. Thanks for sharing him with us.


----------



## pacer

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you! He wouldn't growl, but would come to me to get some scratches to help him relax! He is a pretty funny dog. He will get so relaxed when I scratch him that he literally slides to the floor. I guess I spoil him too much.


Better to have a spoiled dog than a neglected one. If I was there, I would give him attention also.


----------



## busyworkerbee

RookieRetiree said:


> That's the way our computer generated form letters are here also -- but they are sent out before the event so that people have a chance to straighten out any glitches before the event happens. This seems to be more prevalent in the insurance industry and I've seen some Social Security letters that follow the same pattern.
> 
> I'm praying that it's just a crossed-connection between their receipt and processing your re-application and their benefit paying system. Best to catch it early to find out what the remedy is to keep the funds flowing.


Yes, know the felling well, I put a hig REPORT on planner that we have near phone for 3 monthly reporting for Centerlink. I am also on electronic letters, not snail mail letters.


----------



## pacer

machriste said:


> Early Happy New Year to everyone!
> 
> Sam, Saurkraut and pork was part of my growing up with German grandparents who made the kraut in big crocks in their basement. (The smell was not always great!!) Now I make some for my boss's birthday lunch; he loves it.
> 
> Julie, you are in my prayers this afternoon. I'm so sorry for this. It does seem like it is one thing after another. Hopefully, it will be resolved. Your resilience is admirable.
> 
> I want to thank you all for prayers for my dear partner. We had a grateful Christmas. His PET Scan came back with all signs of cancer gone except for one small spot on his right lung. We had not seen the diagnostic scan before from last June; it looked like his spine and other boney areas were peppered with small metastatic tumors. His oncologist was nearly ecstatic. He is seeing a radiation oncologist soon re the one last spot.
> 
> It is NOT balmy in Minnesta today! We are looking at a high of minus 3 F, with winds to bring the windchill down near 30 below. We are staying in.
> 
> I don't think I've ever mentioned my WIPs--a Cardigan for me (Noro pattern with Noro self-striping yarn,) some mittens for DP (Chemo has left him not dealing well with cold,) and I've been attempting some bookmarks with Lion Brand bon bon in tiny granny squares. They are cute, but I have learned I am much more a knitter than a crocheter.
> 
> Grandson Simon (2 1/2) naturally made our Christmas a delight. His mum told me he went to sleep saying, "backhoe" (he loved the big tractor from Grandpa Jack.)
> 
> Sassafras, this is getting too long, but we'll have to "chat" about our Watercolor addiction and journey.


Good news to start the new year. Will continue to pray for good health for both of you.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> WELL I can report now that it was a computer generated false alarm-* the correct letter has also been put in the mail system 27th December, telling me that the assistance has been renewed*. Whew!!!!!!! Computers don't have emotions- and would have no comprehension of the anxiety they can cause!


Oh, Julie....another prayer answered!! I'm so glad to hear that. What a relief!
I have a prayer request,please, for a friend of my daughter. She went blind in one eye a few years ago and the drs. could never really find the cause. Unfortunately, last night, she lost part of the vision in her good eye. Her eye specialist met her at the hospital. Apparently, the same thing is happening to this eye. Her dr is phoning all the specialists she knows around the country to see if there's anything that can be done.
So please keep her in your prayers. Her name is Betsy. It's such a shame...even more so, since her husband of about 40 yrs passed away in the summer!
Thanks,
juneK


----------



## pacer

KateB said:


> We'll be 41 years in July. I'm 61 and DH will be 66 by then so hopefully we've got more years in us yet.......although if he asks me one more time, "What are your plans for today?" before I've even got my eyes opened in the morning, he may not! :lol:


Maybe you should tell him that you are going to sit around in your pajamas and watch him cook you breakfast and clean the house for you while you do some knitting. Fortunately my DH has had some time off from work so he has done some cooking and washing of dishes. What a relief for me since I have not been home much lately.


----------



## gottastch

Lurker 2 said:


> WELL I can report now that it was a computer generated false alarm-* the correct letter has also been put in the mail system 27th December, telling me that the assistance has been renewed*. Whew!!!!!!! Computers don't have emotions- and would have no comprehension of the anxiety they can cause!


What WONDERFUL news - hooray!!!!!!!!!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> WELL I can report now that it was a computer generated false alarm-* the correct letter has also been put in the mail system 27th December, telling me that the assistance has been renewed*. Whew!!!!!!! Computers don't have emotions- and would have no comprehension of the anxiety they can cause!


So glad to hear that. However, the stress you went through is not good for anybody. So glad you had the ktp to reach out to for help dealing with the stress.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I love this one and I am going to make this lovely scarf for myself with the wool from the woollen mills in Australia that Nicho sent me. that is my next new project. Still have my orange cardigan to finish as well as a pair of socks and a pair of fingerless gloves.
> 
> I am not that happy with the cardigan as the neck doesn't please me very much -- I am l.5 sizes smaller on top than on bottom and top down doesn't always work that well for me. It will be alright as I plan on changing the button feature but I have put it off since before Christmas.
> 
> I have found I have such a huge stash that I am going to make myself another long coat of many colors -- like my green one -- I knit it horizontally in the bottom portion and it works better for me. Am thinking of doing another class when I do it. I have decided rather than do it like the first coat that I will do it in stripes of different stitches and colors. am just thinking about it right now.


I feel so guilty, Shirley, since I never did finish the sweater I started with the very first workshop with your coat of many colors!! So many other things got moved up to be done!! I still have it half finished and really need to get back tuit!! I think I will make it a cardigan rather than a pullover...still thinking about that!!
juneK


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> This is great grand son Quinn taken on Christmas night poor wee soul was tired after all the visiting,he is now 9 weeks old


What a little darling!! Sam needs to send us a picture of his grandson, Bentley, since he's got his first tooth!
JuneK


----------



## purl2diva

Great news .Julie. I'm so pleased that it turned out well.

Baby Quinn sure is a cutie! I'm sure he will enjoy next year 's festivities.


----------



## pacer

Julie...so happy to hear that the letter was in error. Nobody should have to deal with such an awful stress as to think how can I survive when it is already so difficult to survive. Your knitting is looking beautiful. Thanks for sharing it with us.

I am so tired right now, but don't want to go to bed so soon. I did some dishes and now to knit a bit. Will call it a night pretty soon though.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> WOW!! what a relief for you and all the others who received the first letter. Makes you wonder how that happened. likely someone just clicked on the wrong copy to send out. I am so glad that you haven't had to deal with it any more Julie.
> 
> Now you can sit and have some of your cake and a cup of tea or coffee and relax. I am so relieved for you. I hate it when we are all so far away when things like this happen to one of us. At least it was a false alarm.!!


Thanks Shirley!
Cake all gone, yesterday! I am hopeless with cake- can't resist! need to make some more bread!
Am trying a little adhesive on the lower denture- I found Fale's tube of flavour free that he prefers, and got left behind when Lupe failed to bring him home in September. The Waiheke trip is off- just too expensive for the Niece and her daughter (gt Niece I should say) but we will catch the Devonport Ferry if the weather holds- and hopefully go up to Long Bay, as it is a Sunday time table we will have to play it by ear a bit- but at least I think the shops should be open, or certainly a lot of them!


----------



## Ceili

Thanks for all the lovely birthday wishes (26th), from a long-lost Ceili. Have been doing nothing but knitting, eating, sleeping, and, unfortunately, going to work. I find it so hard to keep up with the tea party, even on the best of days. I leave for work at 7am, and arrive home at 7pm, so it's quite difficult to keep up. Just want to say I love you all, and think about you every day.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Just reading through the pages Julie that will be such a relief for you...all very well blaming computer error but someone has to type in the wrong info............


Or just trigger a whole heap of demands/rejection letters. All very well saying you can ask for a review- that can take for ever! They were very busy this morning- took ages getting through- although I forgot to check just how long!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, so glad you got everything sorted out. What a relief! Did they at least apologize for causing you such grief.


The man was very matter of fact, but speedy in sorting it out- so I just accepted it at that, rather than demanding he apologise for whom so ever's trigger finger.


----------



## sassafras123

Great news Julie.
Went to my meeting, jogged ten minutes, walked fifty with Maya. 
Going to clean off kitchen counter soon I can watercolor there. Or maybe use kitchen table. 
June love to hear about your watercolor.


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Julie, I'm doing the happy dance for you!
> 
> I also get chocolate covered cherries at this time. I always got them for my mom.
> 
> I'm getting ready to order some things from Mary Maxime that are on sale. Mostly items for next Christmas, but they have an entrelac baby blanket kit on sale that I may get. I want to learn that this year.


I am rather full of my grin at present! And I remembered to put my teeth in- so I can happily grin at the world! And tomorrow night we have a dance at church- so I can watch others having fun! And there will inevitably be a feast! Samoans always do a feast with gatherings!


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> I just learned your good news, so ignore any previous email posting. What a relief. I expect that your blood pressure will now return to normal and you will have an extra good sleep this evening.


I expect it has returned to normal, and hopefully it will be a good rest tonight!


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> This is great grand son Quinn taken on Christmas night poor wee soul was tired after all the visiting,he is now 9 weeks old


What a wee darling he is!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Oh, Julie....another prayer answered!! I'm so glad to hear that. What a relief!
> I have a prayer request,please, for a friend of my daughter. She went blind in one eye a few years ago and the drs. could never really find the cause. Unfortunately, last night, she lost part of the vision in her good eye. Her eye specialist met her at the hospital. Apparently, the same thing is happening to this eye. Her dr is phoning all the specialists she knows around the country to see if there's anything that can be done.
> So please keep her in your prayers. Her name is Betsy. It's such a shame...even more so, since her husband of about 40 yrs passed away in the summer!
> Thanks,
> juneK


Oh Golly, what a prospect! will keep her in mind, and prayer!


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> What WONDERFUL news - hooray!!!!!!!!!


I can sit back a bit and relax- I was very worried about my future budget- but I will be able to survive, now!


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> So glad to hear that. However, the stress you went through is not good for anybody. So glad you had the ktp to reach out to for help dealing with the stress.


For the first 30 hours or so I was too shocked to mention it at the KTP- told only one friend by email, in that time- then when I went to church, told my one new friend who is giving me a lift over regularly!


----------



## Lurker 2

purl2diva said:


> Great news .Julie. I'm so pleased that it turned out well.
> 
> Baby Quinn sure is a cutie! I'm sure he will enjoy next year 's festivities.


It is such a relief!


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Julie...so happy to hear that the letter was in error. Nobody should have to deal with such an awful stress as to think how can I survive when it is already so difficult to survive. Your knitting is looking beautiful. Thanks for sharing it with us.
> 
> I am so tired right now, but don't want to go to bed so soon. I did some dishes and now to knit a bit. Will call it a night pretty soon though.


They could have been more thoughtful rather than generating them right on Christmas! I am sure I can't have been the only person worrying!
The new WIP is a glorious colour! I have muffed the pattern slightly will see if it is fudge able or will have to'tink' back a couple of rows! need to check my stitch count first!


----------



## Lurker 2

Ceili said:


> Thanks for all the lovely birthday wishes (26th), from a long-lost Ceili. Have been doing nothing but knitting, eating, sleeping, and, unfortunately, going to work. I find it so hard to keep up with the tea party, even on the best of days. I leave for work at 7am, and arrive home at 7pm, so it's quite difficult to keep up. Just want to say I love you all, and think about you every day.


And it is lovely you are having some time with us all, Ceili!


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Great news Julie.
> Went to my meeting, jogged ten minutes, walked fifty with Maya.
> Going to clean off kitchen counter soon I can watercolor there. Or maybe use kitchen table.
> June love to hear about your watercolor.


Thanks, Joy- 
looking forward to seeing the results of your efforts with this new venture!


----------



## machriste

Lurker 2 said:


> WELL I can report now that it was a computer generated false alarm-* the correct letter has also been put in the mail system 27th December, telling me that the assistance has been renewed*. Whew!!!!!!! Computers don't have emotions- and would have no comprehension of the anxiety they can cause!


Hurrah!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Hurrah!!!!!!


rather my response! and I did remember to wish the man a happy New Year!


----------



## gagesmom

Just joining in and I see that our prayers have been answered. So happy Julie that it was a false alarm. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Going back to catch up.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Just joining in and I see that our prayers have been answered. So happy Julie that it was a false alarm. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Going back to catch up.


Thanks Melody! 
Must get the clothes out to the line!


----------



## Ceili

I think one should give coloring books and free hand equal time. Staying within the lines is very helpful in developing small motor skills, and free hand gives range to creativity.



Designer1234 said:


> That is so true--- I have always tried to make 'one of a kind' and that has been my mantra my whole life. It isn't necessary to follow rules -- or to have to follow patterns -- Painting or any other craft is so much fun if you do your own thing. ask Purple fi - she is a one of a kind person too.
> 
> Don't misunderstand me -- I believe in patterns and I think 95% of the people in the world can make wonderful things from patterns -- I also just like to see people breaking out of the 'box' a bit -- even if it is just in changing a color or adding a stitch.


----------



## pammie1234

Ceili said:


> I think one should give coloring books and free hand equal time. Staying within the lines is very helpful in developing small motor skills, and free hand gives range to creativity.


I agree, Celli.


----------



## Grannypeg

Julie; Ditto from me. 



Miss Pam said:


> Oh, thank goodness for that! Prayers answered. :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Ceili we miss you and love you to.

Quinn is such a handsome wee thing. :-D 

Julie I am so excited that it was all a mistake.

5:10pm and I am caught up for now. Went to Walmart after work and got some yarn to finish a blanket I started for a friends Niece(?) and some yarn for me.

Going to go for now and play a round of video games with Gage as I haven't had much time with him today. Have a frozen lasagna in the oven. It should be done by the time I am done playing video games. Not a big fan of them but Gage is asking me. Pretty please Mom with a cherry on top. Who could say no?!


----------



## agnescr

Ceili said:


> I think one should give coloring books and free hand equal time. Staying within the lines is very helpful in developing small motor skills, and free hand gives range to creativity.


All my children 42,40 and 38 along with grandkids 22,18 and 9 as well as myself love colouring books


----------



## Patches39

KateB said:


> We'll be 41 years in July. I'm 61 and DH will be 66 by then so hopefully we've got more years in us yet.......although if he asks me one more time, "What are your plans for today?" before I've even got my eyes opened in the morning, he may not! :lol:


LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

Grannypeg said:


> Julie; Ditto from me.


Thanks Peggy, all the support I have received (moral) is much appreciated!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sure will -- it's my Mom's recipe....I'm going to try to get to sorting through things to send a package off to you (and one for your friend also)...but it may not happen until DH goes back to work on Thursday.

Paula Dean's divinity recipe is pretty good too. Success is not in the ingredients so much as it is in technique and knowing about candy making -- I still use the ice water test to tell if the sugar syrup has reached soft ball stage or not rather than rely entirely on the candy thermometer. Egg whites are best whipped at room temperature and hopefully, there's no humidity in the house.



pacer said:


> Could you share your divinity recipe? I have a coworker who keeps asking everyone if we know how to make it. She can't find her mother's recipe and no one seems to have one to share with her.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Must be the chickens!!



NanaCaren said:


> Really our eggs were always so much bigger than the store bought ones. Amy's are too. Different chickens lay different size eggs so might be the chickens.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Ceili we miss you and love you to.
> 
> Quinn is such a handsome wee thing. :-D
> 
> Julie I am so excited that it was all a mistake.
> 
> 5:10pm and I am caught up for now. Went to Walmart after work and got some yarn to finish a blanket I started for a friends Niece(?) and some yarn for me.
> 
> Going to go for now and play a round of video games with Gage as I haven't had much time with him today. Have a frozen lasagna in the oven. It should be done by the time I am done playing video games. Not a big fan of them but Gage is asking me. Pretty please Mom with a cherry on top. Who could say no?!


thank goodness that is what it turned out to be!
I like the sound of young Gage! I am guessing he does not have a friend he can just drop in on, or have call round easily- maybe this will be an advantage of being able to choose your next house!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Prayers being said....hope the specialists can come up with a cure. She's had a tough year so am hoping all the prayers are answered for her.



jknappva said:


> Oh, Julie....another prayer answered!! I'm so glad to hear that. What a relief!
> I have a prayer request,please, for a friend of my daughter. She went blind in one eye a few years ago and the drs. could never really find the cause. Unfortunately, last night, she lost part of the vision in her good eye. Her eye specialist met her at the hospital. Apparently, the same thing is happening to this eye. Her dr is phoning all the specialists she knows around the country to see if there's anything that can be done.
> So please keep her in your prayers. Her name is Betsy. It's such a shame...even more so, since her husband of about 40 yrs passed away in the summer!
> Thanks,
> juneK


----------



## Aran

I hope that everyone is having a wonderful holiday season. I want to thank whoever it was at Knit-apalooza who brought the white elephant gift wrapped in the paper bag with all the elephants on it. The person who won the gift gave me the bag which I used to wrap my brother's Christmas present in. I had found this really cool sweater at a thrift store which didn't fit me right. When I told my brother about it, he thought it sounded cool so I went back the following week, it was still there. I put the sweater & a carton of chai (spiced tea with sugar in it that you add milk to) in the bottom to throw him off. He loved it. The sweater is made with a rib that's silver gray on the outside & light blue on the inside of the rib. BTW, we're keeping the elephant bag to use to wrap other gifts.

We had a very nice holiday. Everyone loved what I got them. The most popular gift was a cat toy with a squeaking mouse attached to a string. The cats loved it, of course, but the little dogs (Pixie is a Pekinese/Shitzu mix & Chiquita is a Chihuahua & Jack Russel terrier mix) went nuts over it. They jump up & try to catch it. Oh, it's one the funniest things. Chiquita is a weird little dog. I put out catnip for the cats, & she ate it. She's also used the litter box & is small enough to use the cat door.

One of my friends who is a trans woman called me on Christmas Eve. We were chatting when I said that I once thought I might be pregnant several years ago, and my friend started laughing really hard. She said that she forgot that I wasn't just another guy. I asked her, "And where did we meet? Was it not a trans support group?" She said yeah that's where we met & hoped that I wasn't offended. I asked her, "How could I be offended?" We both laughed so hard.

Here's another laugh: I gave my friends a Christmas card with a cat wearing a Santa hat on it. The cat says, "4 calling birds,3 French hens, 2 turtle doves, 1 partridge . . . Now that's what I call a dinner!"

I hope everyone has a safe & blessed new year!


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Well might as well add to the solid row of replies from myself with a 'skite' about my latest WIP, I am so thrilled with the colour- although I am going to have to knit some more before I will be able to take a photo that shows the lacy effect- even though it is about a worsted weight the lacy pattern is looking good to the eye.


Lovely color,


----------



## Patches39

Opp


----------



## Poledra65

agnescr said:


> This is great grand son Quinn taken on Christmas night poor wee soul was tired after all the visiting,he is now 9 weeks old


Oh what an adorable little fellow.


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Lovely color,


It is, isn't it!


----------



## Poledra65

busyworkerbee said:


> I have a lacy scarf wip at the moment. This pattern can be done on any size nedles with any size size yarn. Cast on even number of stitches, knit 1 to 3 rows garter stitch (pattern says 1 but 3 gives firmer foundation) patter is sl1, yo, k2tog to last stich, p1. Simply repeat until length wanted is achieved, 3 rows knit to finish anc cast off. Blocking may be required to stop curling. Will put up another pic when finished to show lace pattern better


I like that, looks like it will be nice and lacy yet warm at the same time.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Julie - good to hear that it was all a big mistake regarding your situation...but I'm thinking and afraid for some who received the letter that it wasn't. Not a very good way to start out the New Year. 

Baby Quinn is a very good looking baby. 

Aran - good to hear from you; that is a funny story and I'm curious about the sweater...do you think the ribbing was in double knitting; i.e., the different colors on front and back?

Ceili - good to see you. Wishing you a Very Happy New Year.


----------



## Aran

OhioJoy and Purl2diva congratulations on respective anniversaries!

Sam I'm glad to see that you're doing better.

June thank you for sharing that story.


----------



## Lurker 2

And a Safe and Blessed New Year, for you Aran!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - good to hear that it was all a big mistake regarding your situation...but I'm thinking and afraid for some who received the letter that it wasn't. Not a very good way to start out the New Year.
> ...
> Sadly, Rookie that is probably only too true.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> WELL I can report now that it was a computer generated false alarm-* the correct letter has also been put in the mail system 27th December, telling me that the assistance has been renewed*. Whew!!!!!!! Computers don't have emotions- and would have no comprehension of the anxiety they can cause!


Well, thank goodness that it was a mistake, although it is the operator and not the computer but they always say that don't they? You must be very relieved indeed. We are for you.


----------



## Bonnie7591

June, so sorry about your friend, I hope they can find out what the problem is.

Little Quinn sure is a cute baby.

Sam, I bet your daughter loves the attachments you got her for her kitchen Aid machine. I have not made homemade pasta very often but doing it without any gagets is certanly a slow process, I made ravioli once & occasionally egg noodles for a certain soup

I have been having computer issues lately. I use an Ipad & suddenly my email application has gone blank. When I go to the settings & try to see what the problem is, everything locks up. Has anyone else had this problem? I can still access my emails via the provider website but it does not work well. What a pain in the butt.


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> that is true darowil - seattle was this year - I try to go once a year.
> 
> I was meaning it seems we all have had a few bumps this year - which I guess is life - but it would be nice to have some smooth sailing for a while.
> 
> sam


Ditto


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Well, thank goodness that it was a mistake, although it is the operator and not the computer but they always say that don't they? You must be very relieved indeed. We are for you.


Relieved is putting it mildly- I have started breathing again- boy! was I worried there over the last two days! even a month at what they would have reduced it to, would have been pretty much disasters- especially as the rent goes up as of the 1st January!


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Great news Julie.
> Went to my meeting, jogged ten minutes, walked fifty with Maya.
> Going to clean off kitchen counter soon I can watercolor there. Or maybe use kitchen table.
> June love to hear about your watercolor.


Oh, my dear...afraid it wasn't me. never did anything with watercolors. 
JuneK


----------



## martina

jknappva said:


> Oh, Julie....another prayer answered!! I'm so glad to hear that. What a relief!
> I have a prayer request,please, for a friend of my daughter. She went blind in one eye a few years ago and the drs. could never really find the cause. Unfortunately, last night, she lost part of the vision in her good eye. Her eye specialist met her at the hospital. Apparently, the same thing is happening to this eye. Her dr is phoning all the specialists she knows around the country to see if there's anything that can be done.
> So please keep her in your prayers. Her name is Betsy. It's such a shame...even more so, since her husband of about 40 yrs passed away in the summer!
> Thanks,
> Your friend is in my prayers. Let's hope that this time the dr is able to find help for her.
> juneK


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> and how are you today patches? sending some soothing healing energy your way - hoping to make the day a little better for you.
> 
> sam


Feeling better, trying to be up-beat, and busy. I can't thank all of my KTP family, for the encouragement, it helped me try harder. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I expect it has returned to normal, and hopefully it will be a good rest tonight!


So glad things are settling down emotionally and physically! And you have a church gathering to look forward to...it's nice to have treat after the stress of the last couple of days!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh Golly, what a prospect! will keep her in mind, and prayer!


Thank you, Julie. Barb said she seemed to be resigned...her faith is very strong. But prayers are always needed in this kind of situation!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers being said....hope the specialists can come up with a cure. She's had a tough year so am hoping all the prayers are answered for her.


Thank you, Rookie!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> So glad things are settling down emotionally and physically! And you have a church gathering to look forward to...it's nice to have treat after the stress of the last couple of days!
> JuneK


It will be indeed!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Julie. Barb said she seemed to be resigned...her faith is very strong. But prayers are always needed in this kind of situation!
> JuneK


 :thumbup:


----------



## martina

Glad that you had a good Christmas, Aran.


----------



## jknappva

Aran said:


> I hope that everyone is having a wonderful holiday season. I want to thank whoever it was at Knit-apalooza who brought the white elephant gift wrapped in the paper bag with all the elephants on it. The person who won the gift gave me the bag which I used to wrap my brother's Christmas present in. I had found this really cool sweater at a thrift store which didn't fit me right. When I told my brother about it, he thought it sounded cool so I went back the following week, it was still there. I put the sweater & a carton of chai (spiced tea with sugar in it that you add milk to) in the bottom to throw him off. He loved it. The sweater is made with a rib that's silver gray on the outside & light blue on the inside of the rib. BTW, we're keeping the elephant bag to use to wrap other gifts.
> 
> We had a very nice holiday. Everyone loved what I got them. The most popular gift was a cat toy with a squeaking mouse attached to a string. The cats loved it, of course, but the little dogs (Pixie is a Pekinese/Shitzu mix & Chiquita is a Chihuahua & Jack Russel terrier mix) went nuts over it. They jump up & try to catch it. Oh, it's one the funniest things. Chiquita is a weird little dog. I put out catnip for the cats, & she ate it. She's also used the litter box & is small enough to use the cat door.
> 
> One of my friends who is a trans woman called me on Christmas Eve. We were chatting when I said that I once thought I might be pregnant several years ago, and my friend started laughing really hard. She said that she forgot that I wasn't just another guy. I asked her, "And where did we meet? Was it not a trans support group?" She said yeah that's where we met & hoped that I wasn't offended. I asked her, "How could I be offended?" We both laughed so hard.
> 
> Here's another laugh: I gave my friends a Christmas card with a cat wearing a Santa hat on it. The cat says, "4 calling birds,3 French hens, 2 turtle doves, 1 partridge . . . Now that's what I call a dinner!"
> 
> I hope everyone has a safe & blessed new year!


Sounds like you had a wonderful Christmas!! And the fur-babies, too!!
Here's wishing you a Happy New Year since we never know when you'll have time to visit with us.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Aran

I looked closely at my brother's sweater & haven't a clue as to how it's made, but double knitting would be a good guess, especially as it looks the same on right side as it does the wrong side.

One of my cats, Satchel Paige, aka Barack O'Kitty has to have a tumor removed from his nose on Jan 2. I'm trying not to worry about it. However, I lost a cat a few years ago who had cancer on his nose. Normally, the vet would cut deep with that type of cancer & destroy it, but it wasn't an option with it being on the end of his nose. The vet removed as much of it as he could & it eventually grew back & killed the cat. As for Barack's name. I initially named him after the dog in the comic strip "Get Fuzzy" which I found amusing, but when Obama was elected president, his name gradually became Barack O'Kitty.


----------



## Aran

BTW, the tumor isn't that big, but it still has to come off. The vet won't know anything til he gets in & removes it.


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> I love this one and I am going to make this lovely scarf for myself with the wool from the woollen mills in Australia that Nicho sent me. that is my next new project. Still have my orange cardigan to finish as well as a pair of socks and a pair of fingerless gloves.
> 
> I am not that happy with the cardigan as the neck doesn't please me very much -- I am l.5 sizes smaller on top than on bottom and top down doesn't always work that well for me. It will be alright as I plan on changing the button feature but I have put it off since before Christmas.
> 
> I have found I have such a huge stash that I am going to make myself another long coat of many colors -- like my green one -- I knit it horizontally in the bottom portion and it works better for me. Am thinking of doing another class when I do it. I have decided rather than do it like the first coat that I will do it in stripes of different stitches and colors. am just thinking about it right now.


It's lovely :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

agnescr said:


> This is great grand son Quinn taken on Christmas night poor wee soul was tired after all the visiting,he is now 9 weeks old


Such a darling little man. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

Ceili said:


> Thanks for all the lovely birthday wishes (26th), from a long-lost Ceili. Have been doing nothing but knitting, eating, sleeping, and, unfortunately, going to work. I find it so hard to keep up with the tea party, even on the best of days. I leave for work at 7am, and arrive home at 7pm, so it's quite difficult to keep up. Just want to say I love you all, and think about you every day.


I think of you often and always hope you are only busy and well. I thought my life was crazy busy, but it looks like yours is equally so. Take care.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Julie. Barb said she seemed to be resigned...her faith is very strong. But prayers are always needed in this kind of situation!
> JuneK


From your lips to God's ears.


----------



## pacer

Lurker 2 said:


> They could have been more thoughtful rather than generating them right on Christmas! I am sure I can't have been the only person worrying!
> The new WIP is a glorious colour! I have muffed the pattern slightly will see if it is fudge able or will have to'tink' back a couple of rows! need to check my stitch count first!


Or better yet, they could have done their job correctly and never created such chaos for you and I am sure, many other innocent people. I can't wait to see your projects when they are closer to being finished. What a joyful week you will have in knowing that you won't have to readjust your budget again.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Or better yet, they could have done their job correctly and never created such chaos for you and I am sure, many other innocent people. I can't wait to see your projects when they are closer to being finished. What a joyful week you will have in knowing that you won't have to readjust your budget again.


The supermarket fliers have started coming- although the one I really want is late! Ringo and I will not be starving, this fortnight! :thumbup:


----------



## ptofValerie

i'm watching the international news with concern. there's a research ship trapped in Antarctic ice and so far, the ice breaker ships sent on rescue haven't been able to get to the stricken ship. there are about 74 people on board comprising crew, tourist and scientists. I know the scientific expedition leader, prof chris turney. many of the scientists are from new Zealand and Australia and I think know some of them too. the expedition is following that of the Australian douglas mawson, about 100 years ago. he was contemporary with scott and shackleton, who are rather better known. chris has been interviewed and the ship's company are in good spirits. the Australian ice breaker 'aurora australis' is on its way. I hope that this ship can break through to the research vessel.


----------



## pacer

RookieRetiree said:


> Sure will -- it's my Mom's recipe....I'm going to try to get to sorting through things to send a package off to you (and one for your friend also)...but it may not happen until DH goes back to work on Thursday.
> 
> Paula Dean's divinity recipe is pretty good too. Success is not in the ingredients so much as it is in technique and knowing about candy making -- I still use the ice water test to tell if the sugar syrup has reached soft ball stage or not rather than rely entirely on the candy thermometer. Egg whites are best whipped at room temperature and hopefully, there's no humidity in the house.


Everything will get put to great use. I now have a class of 3 elementary age students to teach weekly. They all go to church with me and must admire all the neat things they see me working on. I am honored to teach the children.


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> i'm watching the international news with concern. there's a research ship trapped in Antarctic ice and so far, the ice breaker ships sent on rescue haven't been able to get to the stricken ship. there are about 74 people on board comprising crew, tourist and scientists. I know the scientific expedition leader, prof chris turney. many of the scientists are from new Zealand and Australia and I think know some of them too. the expedition is following that of the Australian douglas mawson, about 100 years ago. he was contemporary with scott and shackleton, who are rather better known. chris has been interviewed and the ship's company are in good spirits. the Australian ice breaker 'aurora australis' is on its way. I hope that this ship can break through to the research vessel.


I will listen more carefully later, Valerie! I know the Chinese Icebreaker failed to get through- but I understood the Australian one is still getting there.


----------



## ptofValerie

Lurker 2 said:


> I will listen more carefully later, Valerie! I know the Chinese Icebreaker failed to get through- but I understood the Australian one is still getting there.


I believe the Chinese vessel also got jammed for a time. it was a blizzard whose high winds blew the ice round the ship. the ice then froze. Antarctica is such a wonderful continent but with treacherous weather even in summer. I know some of the nz scientists involved in the research but not if they are on the ship or working on materials brought back.


----------



## iamsam

ribs will work.

sam

mother used to make spare ribs and sour kraut during the year in the slow cooker on the stove when I was growing up - loved it.



RookieRetiree said:


> Would ribs and kraut be okay? I'll boost on a little luck for 2014 if just eating the right thing does it.


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> I believe the Chinese vessel also got jammed for a time. it was a blizzard whose high winds blew the ice round the ship. the ice then froze. Antarctica is such a wonderful continent but with treacherous weather even in summer. I know some of the nz scientists involved in the research but not if they are on the ship or working on materials brought back.


Have you worked there, Valerie? I know you did that stint on Greenland.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Lurker 2 said:


> WELL I can report now that it was a computer generated false alarm-* the correct letter has also been put in the mail system 27th December, telling me that the assistance has been renewed*. Whew!!!!!!! Computers don't have emotions- and would have no comprehension of the anxiety they can cause!


Julie, I'm so glad that the KTP prayer warriors were once again able to help bring about a happy ending. You must be so relieved!! Somebody in that office needs to read the letters before they go out - I wonder how many more people were caused undue anxiety by getting a letter like that. Bureaucrats - UGH!!!
Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## Lurker 2

Grandmapaula said:


> Julie, I'm so glad that the KTP prayer warriors were once again able to help bring about a happy ending. You must be so relieved!! Somebody in that office needs to read the letters before they go out - I wonder how many more people were caused undue anxiety by getting a letter like that. Bureaucrats - UGH!!!
> Love and prayers, Paula


Thanks!
and as I said somewhere else, (sarcastically) their timing was IMPECCABLE!

I had been unable to eat, I was so worried- but now I am having some Quinoa with vegetables!


----------



## pacer

June...will be praying for your friend. Matthew has had his eyes operated on 3 times. Twice to detach and reattach his muscles to hold his eyes steadier. They started moving rapidly from side to side when he was just 2 years old. He has worn bifocals since that point. Without his glasses his muscles are so weak that the eyes basically roll under his nose bridge and he gets headaches. 

Aran...so glad to hear that you had a wonderful Christmas. Will pray for the well being of your cat. Let us know how everything goes. 

Valerie...I had read about the research ship a few days ago. I was optimistically hoping the rescue ship would have arrived by now. Will continue to pray for them.


----------



## iamsam

I was reading along here and Heidi asked if I wanted to go to town with her - so away we went. some errands and some grocery shopping. just got back in time to meet Alexis's new squeeze - all 6'5" of him - think he I just a junior at liberty center high school. have no idea how lexi met him.

35° right now - sure feels colder - we are to get rain and freezing temps which should go well together. at least we don't need to worry about the children going to school.

I'm shopping for two things yet - a desk chair and a steam cleaner and then I think I will be done. office max has a chair I like on sale so may stop and pick it up tomorrow - it will certainly be softer than what I am sitting on now.

need something to clean my floors with - I'm not sure a steam cleaner is what I need - maybe just the swifter wet thingy. with hickory and the felines I was thinking maybe the steam thing would sanitize the floor but who eats on the floor. I need to get a rug at the door which will help but dirt seems to cling to little feet - especially big black feet. lol

I also bought Bentley a pair of red striped bib overhalls - very cute.

sam


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> ribs will work.
> 
> sam
> 
> mother used to make spare ribs and sour kraut during the year in the slow cooker on the stove when I was growing up - loved it.


My butcher friends once told me that if you cut up an apple and cook it in with the sour kraut that it will take away the tartness of the kraut. I have also heard that if you drain and rinse the kraut it will not be so tart.


----------



## iamsam

great gloves poledra - love the ones with the buttons.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Good morning everyone, I'm just getting around for the day and thought I'd go ahead and post the 3 pair of gloves I just finished. They were interesting, the one pair didn't have a finished thumb, so I just did a crochet around the thumb opening to give it a more finished edge.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've been watching that also and was so scared when the Chinese ship couldn't make it through to rescue the research ship. Surely, if they can't free the ship, then they will air lift in supplies via helicopter and if necessary, evacuate the crew via helicopters.



ptofValerie said:


> i'm watching the international news with concern. there's a research ship trapped in Antarctic ice and so far, the ice breaker ships sent on rescue haven't been able to get to the stricken ship. there are about 74 people on board comprising crew, tourist and scientists. I know the scientific expedition leader, prof chris turney. many of the scientists are from new Zealand and Australia and I think know some of them too. the expedition is following that of the Australian douglas mawson, about 100 years ago. he was contemporary with scott and shackleton, who are rather better known. chris has been interviewed and the ship's company are in good spirits. the Australian ice breaker 'aurora australis' is on its way. I hope that this ship can break through to the research vessel.


----------



## iamsam

sending dave mountains of soothing healing energy - along with wishes of a healthy 2014.

sam



Grannypeg said:


> Thanks so much Julie for starting off this week's KTP. The recipes look wonderful. My mouth is watering.
> 
> Missed most of last week's posts again. However, more important to have my husband home for Christmas. No one came home for dinner since Dave is not up to that at the present time, but two out of three did come for a visit, one from Ottawa, 100 miles away and one from Kingston about 165 miles away. We had a nice visit with each group. Dave was completely worn out after. I don't know how he managed to stay awake for all of it. It was a good Christmas and a quieter one than usual. We did enjoy it. Had our own Christmas dinner with chicken this year and it was delicious.
> 
> Want to take this opportunity to wish everyone a belated Merry Christmas. Hope yours was wonderful too. Also, Happy New Year to everyone on KTP. I don't think I am going to make and New year resolutions because I usually don't keep or can't keep them. I would love to resolve to finish up everything I have started before going on to anything new, but that just isn't the way I work.
> 
> I wish every one health and happiness in the New Year. Without that we have nothing.
> 
> Hugs,
> Peggy


----------



## pammie1234

I am so glad that everyone has had such a good holiday. Prayers have been answered, projects finished, and lots of food cooked and eaten!

Aran, I wonder if your cat's sense of smell will be affected? I hope the surgery goes well. We will all be anxious to hear.

This is my New Year's Day menu: spicy black-eyed peas (luck), sausage and cabbage (wealth), and cornbread with lots of butter (because I like it!) I may incorporate the First Foot by having my DD's BF come over. He is tall with dark hair. If I read correctly, he will need to bring something. I'll decide what that will be after I re-read the article. I need all of the luck and wealth I can get. Is there anything for health? I could use that as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's one of my favorite meals also....but I have a rack of baby back ribs in the freezer so will probably do BBQ ribs with the sauerkraut. DH isn't big on sauerkraut, but he'll eat some if he thinks it will bring him good luck.



thewren said:


> ribs will work.
> 
> sam
> 
> mother used to make spare ribs and sour kraut during the year in the slow cooker on the stove when I was growing up - loved it.


----------



## martina

From what I have heard Sam, a steam cleaner that is not a very powerful one can leave dampness which isn't good, certainly not for those with breathing problems. So double check before you spend out on one. I have one friend who loves hers, and one who has relegated it to the back of the just in case I ever decide to use it cupboard.


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> I was reading along here and Heidi asked if I wanted to go to town with her - so away we went. some errands and some grocery shopping. just got back in time to meet Alexis's new squeeze - all 6'5" of him - think he I just a junior at liberty center high school. have no idea how lexi met him.
> 
> 35° right now - sure feels colder - we are to get rain and freezing temps which should go well together. at least we don't need to worry about the children going to school.
> 
> I'm shopping for two things yet - a desk chair and a steam cleaner and then I think I will be done. office max has a chair I like on sale so may stop and pick it up tomorrow - it will certainly be softer than what I am sitting on now.
> 
> need something to clean my floors with - I'm not sure a steam cleaner is what I need - maybe just the swifter wet thingy. with hickory and the felines I was thinking maybe the steam thing would sanitize the floor but who eats on the floor. I need to get a rug at the door which will help but dirt seems to cling to little feet - especially big black feet. lol
> 
> I also bought Bentley a pair of red striped bib overhalls - very cute.
> 
> sam


Sounds like a productive shopping trip. If you only have hard wood floors you should be able to get by with the swifter wet mop. Maybe the GKs or Heidi could help you with the deeper cleaning so you don't wear yourself out again. Will we get to see Bentley in his overalls? I always loved bib overalls on babies. What size is that boy wearing these days?

Matthew experimented tonight. He loves to make brownie mixes and add surprises to them. Today's surprise ingredient was chopped marachino cherries. It was a dark chocolate brownie mix. Turned out pretty good. I will have to replace my camera batteries so he can take a picture of the yarn bowl he made me and then have him help me post it here. He asked me about it tonight. It will probably get done later this week when I will have some time off from work.


----------



## iamsam

I was thinking the same thing Kathy - thanks for mentioning it - this is the time of year when the scammers come out of the woodwork.

do Julie - be careful and don't give out any info unless you know for sure who you are talking to.

sam



gottastch said:


> Julie - just a thought here...I don't like to be on the negative side of things but I want you to be protected. If there is a phone number to call on the letter you received, please double-check it against the number for that particular agency in your telephone book or on-line. The bad English is just a tip-off for me, seeing as government agencies like to be all proper and all, that I'm hoping this is not a scam, trying to get you to call a particular number and give out bank account numbers or any kind of numbers that "bad people" should not have access to. Again, this is probably entirely legitimate but please be careful, just in case!!! {{{{{HUGS}}}}}}


----------



## RookieRetiree

I prefer my Shark steam cleaner to the Swifter with the spray liquid...my kitchen takes a lot of wear and tear and I like the idea of steam cleaning it every couple of days -- about once a month I spray some pine sol and then steam it and then rinse it to be sure all the grime comes out of the grout. The Swifter is good for in between times -- but I'm not sure just how clean it is afterwards--it gets the surface dirt.



thewren said:


> I was reading along here and Heidi asked if I wanted to go to town with her - so away we went. some errands and some grocery shopping. just got back in time to meet Alexis's new squeeze - all 6'5" of him - think he I just a junior at liberty center high school. have no idea how lexi met him.
> 
> 35° right now - sure feels colder - we are to get rain and freezing temps which should go well together. at least we don't need to worry about the children going to school.
> 
> I'm shopping for two things yet - a desk chair and a steam cleaner and then I think I will be done. office max has a chair I like on sale so may stop and pick it up tomorrow - it will certainly be softer than what I am sitting on now.
> 
> need something to clean my floors with - I'm not sure a steam cleaner is what I need - maybe just the swifter wet thingy. with hickory and the felines I was thinking maybe the steam thing would sanitize the floor but who eats on the floor. I need to get a rug at the door which will help but dirt seems to cling to little feet - especially big black feet. lol
> 
> I also bought Bentley a pair of red striped bib overhalls - very cute.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam

thanks silverowl - what an interesting custom - wonder what kate's husband will take for gifts?

sam



Silverowl said:


> Here you are Sam it is a Scottish custom.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First-Foot


----------



## Tessadele

Julie, so glad that letter turned out to be a mistake, my DGD has terrible troubles with her forms, I'll tell you later but at the moment I'm in such pain I'm on heavy painkillers & finding it hard to type. Must say HAPPY NEW YEAR to everybody, will talk soon.

Tessa
By the way, don't worry about me, it's only pain & Julian is here to look after me & type my messages when awake enough to ttell him what to say. T.


----------



## iamsam

I think that is called a healthy marriage when husband and wife allow each other to do their thing - it doesn't have to be constant togetherness. if one is always together what does one talk about?

sam



Designer1234 said:


> It is a big adjustment when the husband retires. I found it harder than Pat did I think. I hardly ever drive any more as he 'takes me' and I do miss going on my own sometimes - we solved a lot of problems ( not big problems) by each of us having our own TV and our own space. We don't watch anything together as our tastes are completely different. I have my room where I have my computer and my tv and a work table as well as shelving and I call it my Shirley's cave. Pat doesn't use the computer much - so we don't find living in the same house a problem -- actually we enjoy each other's company, but it certainly made life easier when we got our own space - I spent all day yesterday knitting doing a bit on the computer and watching 'The Duchess" "Pride and Prejudice ' and Sense and Sensibility (Jane Austin). I enjoyed every minute.
> 
> We always have a cup of tea together and 'visit' but if he is watching his sports or his programs I have a place to watch my programs too.


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> Julie, so glad that letter turned out to be a mistake, my DGD has terrible troubles with her forms, I'll tell you later but at the moment I'm in such pain I'm on heavy painkillers & finding it hard to type. Must say HAPPY NEW YEAR to everybody, will talk soon.
> 
> Tessa
> By the way, don't worry about me, it's only pain & Julian is here to look after me & type my messages when awake enough to ttell him what to say. T.


Wishing you a speedy recovery- what a bore if this is how the New Year is going to come in!


----------



## RookieRetiree

But, we will worry about you until we hear that you are feeling better....prayers and sending you get well soon wishes.



Tessadele said:


> Julie, so glad that letter turned out to be a mistake, my DGD has terrible troubles with her forms, I'll tell you later but at the moment I'm in such pain I'm on heavy painkillers & finding it hard to type. Must say HAPPY NEW YEAR to everybody, will talk soon.
> 
> Tessa
> By the way, don't worry about me, it's only pain & Julian is here to look after me & type my messages when awake enough to ttell him what to say. T.


----------



## iamsam

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> WELL I can report now that it was a computer generated false alarm-* the correct letter has also been put in the mail system 27th December, telling me that the assistance has been renewed*. Whew!!!!!!! Computers don't have emotions- and would have no comprehension of the anxiety they can cause!


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> thanks silverowl - what an interesting custom - wonder what kate's husband will take for gifts?
> 
> sam


Sam...you should tell Heidi and Gary about this tradition and then make sure that Gary is the first to step foot into your home on New Year's day bearing a gift of maybe a steamer or nice office chair. That would be awesome. Of course he could bring you some wonderful yarns unless your stash is overflowing after all the contributions you received last summer. Fred's afghan should have helped diminish some of that stash though. Did he like his afghan?

I will have to share that information with my clan as well.

Take care. It is now late enough for me to get some sleep so I can function well at work in the morning.


----------



## iamsam

I just shoo them out the door. lol

Bentley I will just keep - he is easy to take care of. however - when he starts walking things could change.

sam



pacer said:


> You could probably send yours home without taking them! Bentley might need some assistance though. Enjoy those energetic little ones as much as you can tolerate.


----------



## iamsam

agnes - did your scarf curl? the pattern says it has a tendency to curl.

sam



agnescr said:


> I made that for my friends birthday was nice to work on and she loved it


----------



## iamsam

isn't that what dogs are for?

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Thank you! He wouldn't growl, but would come to me to get some scratches to help him relax! He is a pretty funny dog. He will get so relaxed when I scratch him that he literally slides to the floor. I guess I spoil him too much.


----------



## iamsam

that is definite cuteness wrapped up in a blue coat. lucky to you to have a great grand.

sam



agnescr said:


> This is great grand son Quinn taken on Christmas night poor wee soul was tired after all the visiting,he is now 9 weeks old


----------



## iamsam

will have to try that stitch busyworkerbee - looks very nice.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> I have a lacy scarf wip at the moment. This pattern can be done on any size nedles with any size size yarn. Cast on even number of stitches, knit 1 to 3 rows garter stitch (pattern says 1 but 3 gives firmer foundation) patter is sl1, yo, k2tog to last stich, p1. Simply repeat until length wanted is achieved, 3 rows knit to finish anc cast off. Blocking may be required to stop curling. Will put up another pic when finished to show lace pattern better


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming her way.

sam



jknappva said:


> Oh, Julie....another prayer answered!! I'm so glad to hear that. What a relief!
> I have a prayer request,please, for a friend of my daughter. She went blind in one eye a few years ago and the drs. could never really find the cause. Unfortunately, last night, she lost part of the vision in her good eye. Her eye specialist met her at the hospital. Apparently, the same thing is happening to this eye. Her dr is phoning all the specialists she knows around the country to see if there's anything that can be done.
> So please keep her in your prayers. Her name is Betsy. It's such a shame...even more so, since her husband of about 40 yrs passed away in the summer!
> Thanks,
> juneK


----------



## iamsam

just check in as you can ceili - we worry when we don't hear from you.

wishing you a great new year - and maybe a slower pace of living.

sam



Ceili said:


> Thanks for all the lovely birthday wishes (26th), from a long-lost Ceili. Have been doing nothing but knitting, eating, sleeping, and, unfortunately, going to work. I find it so hard to keep up with the tea party, even on the best of days. I leave for work at 7am, and arrive home at 7pm, so it's quite difficult to keep up. Just want to say I love you all, and think about you every day.


----------



## Patches39

Finish with my cowl, looks OK.
What do you think, no pattern.


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you aran - have a great new year.

sam



Aran said:


> I hope that everyone is having a wonderful holiday season. I want to thank whoever it was at Knit-apalooza who brought the white elephant gift wrapped in the paper bag with all the elephants on it. The person who won the gift gave me the bag which I used to wrap my brother's Christmas present in. I had found this really cool sweater at a thrift store which didn't fit me right. When I told my brother about it, he thought it sounded cool so I went back the following week, it was still there. I put the sweater & a carton of chai (spiced tea with sugar in it that you add milk to) in the bottom to throw him off. He loved it. The sweater is made with a rib that's silver gray on the outside & light blue on the inside of the rib. BTW, we're keeping the elephant bag to use to wrap other gifts.
> 
> We had a very nice holiday. Everyone loved what I got them. The most popular gift was a cat toy with a squeaking mouse attached to a string. The cats loved it, of course, but the little dogs (Pixie is a Pekinese/Shitzu mix & Chiquita is a Chihuahua & Jack Russel terrier mix) went nuts over it. They jump up & try to catch it. Oh, it's one the funniest things. Chiquita is a weird little dog. I put out catnip for the cats, & she ate it. She's also used the litter box & is small enough to use the cat door.
> 
> One of my friends who is a trans woman called me on Christmas Eve. We were chatting when I said that I once thought I might be pregnant several years ago, and my friend started laughing really hard. She said that she forgot that I wasn't just another guy. I asked her, "And where did we meet? Was it not a trans support group?" She said yeah that's where we met & hoped that I wasn't offended. I asked her, "How could I be offended?" We both laughed so hard.
> 
> Here's another laugh: I gave my friends a Christmas card with a cat wearing a Santa hat on it. The cat says, "4 calling birds,3 French hens, 2 turtle doves, 1 partridge . . . Now that's what I call a dinner!"
> 
> I hope everyone has a safe & blessed new year!


----------



## iamsam

sending lots of healing energy to kitty - hope the vet can get it all.

sam



Aran said:


> I looked closely at my brother's sweater & haven't a clue as to how it's made, but double knitting would be a good guess, especially as it looks the same on right side as it does the wrong side.
> 
> One of my cats, Satchel Paige, aka Barack O'Kitty has to have a tumor removed from his nose on Jan 2. I'm trying not to worry about it. However, I lost a cat a few years ago who had cancer on his nose. Normally, the vet would cut deep with that type of cancer & destroy it, but it wasn't an option with it being on the end of his nose. The vet removed as much of it as he could & it eventually grew back & killed the cat. As for Barack's name. I initially named him after the dog in the comic strip "Get Fuzzy" which I found amusing, but when Obama was elected president, his name gradually became Barack O'Kitty.


----------



## iamsam

I've been reading with interest about that Valerie - thank goodness they have plenty of food. wasn't mawson stuck in the ice for a couple of years?

sam



ptofValerie said:


> i'm watching the international news with concern. there's a research ship trapped in Antarctic ice and so far, the ice breaker ships sent on rescue haven't been able to get to the stricken ship. there are about 74 people on board comprising crew, tourist and scientists. I know the scientific expedition leader, prof chris turney. many of the scientists are from new Zealand and Australia and I think know some of them too. the expedition is following that of the Australian douglas mawson, about 100 years ago. he was contemporary with scott and shackleton, who are rather better known. chris has been interviewed and the ship's company are in good spirits. the Australian ice breaker 'aurora australis' is on its way. I hope that this ship can break through to the research vessel.


----------



## iamsam

take away the tart and all you have is cabbage - tart rules.

sam



pacer said:


> My butcher friends once told me that if you cut up an apple and cook it in with the sour kraut that it will take away the tartness of the kraut. I have also heard that if you drain and rinse the kraut it will not be so tart.


----------



## iamsam

thanks martina - basically I just want the floor clean - not sure you need steam to do that.

sam



martina said:


> From what I have heard Sam, a steam cleaner that is not a very powerful one can leave dampness which isn't good, certainly not for those with breathing problems. So double check before you spend out on one. I have one friend who loves hers, and one who has relegated it to the back of the just in case I ever decide to use it cupboard.


----------



## iamsam

I bought a six months size which Heidi said would be good.

I'm thinking a swifter wet mop will do the trick. Heidi has one and she uses the pads that you can launder - I am going to need to use more than one.

sam



pacer said:



> Sounds like a productive shopping trip. If you only have hard wood floors you should be able to get by with the swifter wet mop. Maybe the GKs or Heidi could help you with the deeper cleaning so you don't wear yourself out again. Will we get to see Bentley in his overalls? I always loved bib overalls on babies. What size is that boy wearing these days?
> 
> Matthew experimented tonight. He loves to make brownie mixes and add surprises to them. Today's surprise ingredient was chopped marachino cherries. It was a dark chocolate brownie mix. Turned out pretty good. I will have to replace my camera batteries so he can take a picture of the yarn bowl he made me and then have him help me post it here. He asked me about it tonight. It will probably get done later this week when I will have some time off from work.


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming to you tessadele - is there something you can take to help?

sam



Tessadele said:


> Julie, so glad that letter turned out to be a mistake, my DGD has terrible troubles with her forms, I'll tell you later but at the moment I'm in such pain I'm on heavy painkillers & finding it hard to type. Must say HAPPY NEW YEAR to everybody, will talk soon.
> 
> Tessa
> By the way, don't worry about me, it's only pain & Julian is here to look after me & type my messages when awake enough to ttell him what to say. T.


----------



## iamsam

fred liked his afghan - he had been in the hospital when I talked to him - had gotten out the day before - they cut some more on his foot - he is in constant pain from it. I am hoping they can finally get it to heal.

sam



pacer said:


> Sam...you should tell Heidi and Gary about this tradition and then make sure that Gary is the first to step foot into your home on New Year's day bearing a gift of maybe a steamer or nice office chair. That would be awesome. Of course he could bring you some wonderful yarns unless your stash is overflowing after all the contributions you received last summer. Fred's afghan should have helped diminish some of that stash though. Did he like his afghan?
> 
> I will have to share that information with my clan as well.
> 
> Take care. It is now late enough for me to get some sleep so I can function well at work in the morning.


----------



## iamsam

I think they look lovely patches - well done.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Finish with my cowl, looks OK.
> What do you think, no pattern.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> rather my response! and I did remember to wish the man a happy New Year!


You were probably the nicest, politest person he dealt with over this issue.


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> take away the tart and all you have is cabbage - tart rules.
> 
> sam


True


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> fred liked his afghan - he had been in the hospital when I talked to him - had gotten out the day before - they cut some more on his foot - he is in constant pain from it. I am hoping they can finally get it to heal.
> 
> sam


WOW, will keep him in prayer,


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> I think they look lovely patches - well done.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam.


----------



## martina

busyworkerbee said:


> You were probably the nicest, politest person he dealt with over this issue.


She probably was, and very often the people who have to sort out the mess are not the ones who started all the trouble in the first place, but get all the blame. My sister in law had this when she worked for the DSS. The government makes the rules and she and the other staff got lots of verbal abuse both in person and on the phone.


----------



## Gweniepooh

The gloves look amazing which is no surprise with your skill. 


Poledra65 said:


> Good morning everyone, I'm just getting around for the day and thought I'd go ahead and post the 3 pair of gloves I just finished. They were interesting, the one pair didn't have a finished thumb, so I just did a crochet around the thumb opening to give it a more finished edge.


----------



## Grannypeg

Thanks so much Sam, much appreciated. He didn't look too bad today. He has a relatively good day and then a not so good day and that's the way it will go for awhile. Once I can see two relatively good days in a row I might think he is well on the mend.



thewren said:


> sending dave mountains of soothing healing energy - along with wishes of a healthy 2014.
> 
> sam


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone -- just wanted to let you know that a group of us have decided to make ourselves Christmas sweaters (ugly) although we hope to change the name.

We are talking about it on the following link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-225760-2.html#4542343

We are going to get the KP members to vote on the best one . we are also trying to decide on a name -- we plan on doing it in June or July - so why don't you join us. I think it would be fun. We are buying our sweaters at goodwill or using one we have - rather than take the time to make one although that will be allowed. go and see what we are planning. I think it will be lots of fun and i hope you will make one -- you could all wear yours to the knitapalooza in October????? (just a thought).


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> sam


Thanks, Sam! I can hear you say that!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Prayers answered! I know you are much relieved Julie. Computers are great but when something like this you are correct in that they can be the cause of anxiety. SO glad it was rectified. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


Lurker 2 said:


> WELL I can report now that it was a computer generated false alarm-* the correct letter has also been put in the mail system 27th December, telling me that the assistance has been renewed*. Whew!!!!!!! Computers don't have emotions- and would have no comprehension of the anxiety they can cause!


----------



## Grannypeg

Sounds like it could be a lot of fun. I would rather make one than buy one and embellish it. Must look through patterns.



Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- just wanted to let you know that a group of us have decided to make ourselves Christmas sweaters (ugly) although we hope to change the name.
> 
> We are talking about it on the following link
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-225760-2.html#4542343
> 
> We are going to get the KP members to vote on the best one . we are also trying to decide on a name -- we plan on doing it in June or July - so why don't you join us. I think it would be fun. We are buying our sweaters at goodwill or using one we have - rather than take the time to make one although that will be allowed. go and see what we are planning. I think it will be lots of fun and i hope you will make one -- you could all wear yours to the knitapalooza in October????? (just a thought).


----------



## Gweniepooh

Such a precious little one! I love the jeans on him.



agnescr said:


> This is great grand son Quinn taken on Christmas night poor wee soul was tired after all the visiting,he is now 9 weeks old


----------



## Gweniepooh

Done.


jknappva said:


> Oh, Julie....another prayer answered!! I'm so glad to hear that. What a relief!
> I have a prayer request,please, for a friend of my daughter. She went blind in one eye a few years ago and the drs. could never really find the cause. Unfortunately, last night, she lost part of the vision in her good eye. Her eye specialist met her at the hospital. Apparently, the same thing is happening to this eye. Her dr is phoning all the specialists she knows around the country to see if there's anything that can be done.
> So please keep her in your prayers. Her name is Betsy. It's such a shame...even more so, since her husband of about 40 yrs passed away in the summer!
> Thanks,
> juneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

So good to see you online Ceili. Hope your birthday was well celebrated. You work so much of the time. Marianne mentioned you had been in an automobile accident which I must have missed hearing about. Are you recovered from it now? Marianne isn't posting right now since her mom's health is failing daily and she just doesn't have much time but I do speak to her most days.



Ceili said:


> I think one should give coloring books and free hand equal time. Staying within the lines is very helpful in developing small motor skills, and free hand gives range to creativity.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I love divinity and used to make it every Christmas. Last time I made it though I tried a new microwave recipe and ended up in the emergency room with steam burns on both hands...not so good. Now you have me craving homemade divinity...LOL



RookieRetiree said:


> Sure will -- it's my Mom's recipe....I'm going to try to get to sorting through things to send a package off to you (and one for your friend also)...but it may not happen until DH goes back to work on Thursday.
> 
> Paula Dean's divinity recipe is pretty good too. Success is not in the ingredients so much as it is in technique and knowing about candy making -- I still use the ice water test to tell if the sugar syrup has reached soft ball stage or not rather than rely entirely on the candy thermometer. Egg whites are best whipped at room temperature and hopefully, there's no humidity in the house.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> I prefer my Shark steam cleaner to the Swifter with the spray liquid...my kitchen takes a lot of wear and tear and I like the idea of steam cleaning it every couple of days -- about once a month I spray some pine sol and then steam it and then rinse it to be sure all the grime comes out of the grout. The Swifter is good for in between times -- but I'm not sure just how clean it is afterwards--it gets the surface dirt.


I love my shark, got it at Costco for a really good price. Check on the care for your floors to make sure you can use a the swiffer types on them, Marlas' wood flooring that she had put down in the living areas can't be cleaned with any of those things, leaves too much moisture adn will eventually make the flooring bubble and buckle, the steamer works the best on hers. Love the washable pads for it too.


----------



## busyworkerbee

agnescr said:


> All my children 42,40 and 38 along with grandkids 22,18 and 9 as well as myself love colouring books


My youngest niece loves coloring and drawing, not too skilled yet, but only 7. Figure she will get better or lose interest as she gets older. For now, will simply keep her in coloring in books.


----------



## Ceili

Thanks for asking Gwen. No damage to me, just a huge circular bruise on my right breast, which didn't hurt at all, but changed colors on a daily basis. The car, however, was totaled. After three weeks of the insurance company dragging its feet, and Enterprise, attempting to scam me, I became the owner of a 2012 Toyota Camry. Not too many bells and whistles, but has automatic locks and windows and a good radio/cd player, which are the things I care about. Had it for about month, before I realized it has a sun roof! LOL. Marianne and I communicate by email off-site, but I've been very neglectful, and hope to contact her tonite or tomorrow.


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:


> Julie, so glad that letter turned out to be a mistake, my DGD has terrible troubles with her forms, I'll tell you later but at the moment I'm in such pain I'm on heavy painkillers & finding it hard to type. Must say HAPPY NEW YEAR to everybody, will talk soon.
> 
> Tessa
> By the way, don't worry about me, it's only pain & Julian is here to look after me & type my messages when awake enough to ttell him what to say. T.


Tessa dear please take care. You don't want me to come over there and have to put my foot down. 
I am glad Julian is taking care of you, do what he tells you. We will all worry no matter. 
Sending you lots of soothing healing energy and gentle hugs.


----------



## Designer1234

Grannypeg said:


> Sounds like it could be a lot of fun. I would rather make one than buy one and embellish it. Must look through patterns.


Check out the link - we have a name and I think we will have lots of fun. It will start on June l0/14 and there will be a choice between knitting one - or buying one and decorating it. I am going to buy one.

We are at this point thinking that we will have it more a wild decorating workshop than a knitting workshop. We hope to hold a vote with KP members if I can figure out how to hold a vote - Possibly on the buddy list - or some such place, and I will give a prize of my cards (confidential) to each 
type of sweater.

We are calling it Outrageous rather than ugley and there will be no holds barred as to what we do to decorate. As I am running it - why don't those who are going to the knitapalooza make one and wear it then as isn't it in October??? Just a thought.

I am thinking I will make Kelly, Gayle, Lisa and Hayley one for Christmas next year as well as Pat and I. should be fun. not sure whether we will be together or not as they still are talking about moving . anyway I am quite tickled at the idea.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> take away the tart and all you have is cabbage - tart rules.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I love my shark, got it at Costco for a really good price. Check on the care for your floors to make sure you can use a the swiffer types on them, Marlas' wood flooring that she had put down in the living areas can't be cleaned with any of those things, leaves too much moisture adn will eventually make the flooring bubble and buckle, the steamer works the best on hers. Love the washable pads for it too.


Love my steamer too, it works on all my floors. I don't know how I survived so long without it. I have floors that tell you not to use the swiffer type cleaners on them. Love the washable pads too, best things ever.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam my niece has one of the Shark brand floor steamers and love it.



thewren said:


> I was reading along here and Heidi asked if I wanted to go to town with her - so away we went. some errands and some grocery shopping. just got back in time to meet Alexis's new squeeze - all 6'5" of him - think he I just a junior at liberty center high school. have no idea how lexi met him.
> 
> 35° right now - sure feels colder - we are to get rain and freezing temps which should go well together. at least we don't need to worry about the children going to school.
> 
> I'm shopping for two things yet - a desk chair and a steam cleaner and then I think I will be done. office max has a chair I like on sale so may stop and pick it up tomorrow - it will certainly be softer than what I am sitting on now.
> 
> need something to clean my floors with - I'm not sure a steam cleaner is what I need - maybe just the swifter wet thingy. with hickory and the felines I was thinking maybe the steam thing would sanitize the floor but who eats on the floor. I need to get a rug at the door which will help but dirt seems to cling to little feet - especially big black feet. lol
> 
> I also bought Bentley a pair of red striped bib overhalls - very cute.
> 
> sam


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> thanks martina - basically I just want the floor clean - not sure you need steam to do that.
> 
> sam


My sister in law has a Rubbermaid one that is like a swiffer wet mop with washable pads & a bottle that you can fill yourself with the cleaner you choose. The swiffer, I thnk you have to use their cleaner & the pads are ?disposable.
I want to look for one when I next go to the city to have by the back door so I can clean when someone tracks something around.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I don't rinse the kraut but do put an apple in with it and a pork roast. Yummy. Never thought of using ribs but now that you mention it I just may do that this year.



pacer said:


> My butcher friends once told me that if you cut up an apple and cook it in with the sour kraut that it will take away the tartness of the kraut. I have also heard that if you drain and rinse the kraut it will not be so tart.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Grannypeg, hope your husband is on the mend soon. 
Tessa, hope you a better soon.
Patches, your cowls are very pretty.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam my DH (Brantley) has always said that our time apart is just as important as our time together.



thewren said:


> I think that is called a healthy marriage when husband and wife allow each other to do their thing - it doesn't have to be constant togetherness. if one is always together what does one talk about?
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

Both are very nice...especially like the green yarn.



Patches39 said:


> Finish with my cowl, looks OK.
> What do you think, no pattern.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Poledra since you have a Shark I have a question for you. One of my dogs has never been able to be completely house broken and I DAILY have to mop areas. Do you know if the Sharks are good to use for that kind of cleanup? I'm so tired of having to lug around a bucket and mop every day. And I didn't realize the pad were washable....that is a big plus I would think. I saw one at Big Lots I believe that was only $69 and am debating so I look forward to opinions about it from folks other than my niece.



Poledra65 said:


> I love my shark, got it at Costco for a really good price. Check on the care for your floors to make sure you can use a the swiffer types on them, Marlas' wood flooring that she had put down in the living areas can't be cleaned with any of those things, leaves too much moisture adn will eventually make the flooring bubble and buckle, the steamer works the best on hers. Love the washable pads for it too.


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam my DH (Brantley) has always said that our time apart is just as important as our time together.


I agree with that completely. We each have our own space and it works very well for us. It would be horrible if either of us had to watch the other's tv -- we learned a long time ago to have a place of our own and then a place where we eat and have a cup of tea and sometimes sit and talk for hours. Each of us has our own place though. It makes for a happy marriage. grin


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> You were probably the nicest, politest person he dealt with over this issue.


oh dear! maybe I was!


----------



## jheiens

gottastch said:


> Julie - just a thought here...I don't like to be on the negative side of things but I want you to be protected. If there is a phone number to call on the letter you received, please double-check it against the number for that particular agency in your telephone book or on-line. The bad English is just a tip-off for me, seeing as government agencies like to be all proper and all, that I'm hoping this is not a scam, trying to get you to call a particular number and give out bank account numbers or any kind of numbers that "bad people" should not have access to. Again, this is probably entirely legitimate but please be careful, just in case!!! {{{{{HUGS}}}}}}


You've made a very valid point, Kathy. I know that I'm 'way after the fact in your contacting the agency/office involved, Julie; but please be cautious. I hope this is correctable without endangering you financially.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Prayers answered! I know you are much relieved Julie. Computers are great but when something like this you are correct in that they can be the cause of anxiety. SO glad it was rectified. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


Thanks so much Gwen, and a great big hug for you! When does Hannah get home?


----------



## Gweniepooh

I got my Caspian straights from KnitPicks yesterday and love the sharpness of the needles. Unfortunately they aren't available in anything below a size 4 and I'm currently working on knitting the bulldog from Knit Your Own Dog book and I have to use a size 2. LOL...I've already snapped 2 needles; thank goodness they weren't expensive...LOL...I told DH it was like trying to knit with a stiff long pine needle....LOL. I'm going to go work on it some now. Will check back later. TTYL

EDIT: JULIE...Hannah gets home around midnight on Jan. 4th.
We will have our second Christmas celebration on the 5th. Brantley keeps calling it our "Festivus" like on Seinfeld (an old TV show.)


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> purplefi - what do you mean when you say "first footing"?
> 
> If I remember correctly, Sam, ''first footing'' refers to the tradition in Great Britain: if a male is the first to step across the threshold at the stroke of midnight on New Year's Eve, the house will have good luck for the next year.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Spider

Good evening everyone and since I probably won't be able to get on-line for awhile again Happy New Year!!!!
Already twenty below outside and it is only eight PM . Will be a cold start to our New Year. I wish all a safe and wonderful New Year. With good health and happiness.
I hope we all have lots of good knitting time. Been using up my stash of yarns to make cowls for the girls at work, passes the time when I am sitting and visiting with my mother.
Prayers for all that need them. Think of you every night when I would love to be on the computer.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> You've made a very valid point, Kathy. I know that I'm 'way after the fact in your contacting the agency/office involved, Julie; but please be cautious. I hope this is correctable without endangering you financially.
> 
> Ohio Joy


It is all sorted, Joy- so no worries now! they have a pretty good security set up, with questions no one is likely to have at their finger tips- but me. (this is for the computer!)


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> Grannypeg, hope your husband is on the mend soon.
> Tessa, hope you a better soon.
> Patches, your cowls are very pretty.


Ditto from me too, I'm reading but not posting too much as my hands are busy knitting.  Go figure.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> I got my Caspian straights from KnitPicks yesterday and love the sharpness of the needles. Unfortunately they aren't available in anything below a size 4 and I'm currently working on knitting the bulldog from Knit Your Own Dog book and I have to use a size 2. LOL...I've already snapped 2 needles; thank goodness they weren't expensive...LOL...I told DH it was like trying to knit with a stiff long pine needle....LOL. I'm going to go work on it some now. Will check back later. TTYL
> 
> EDIT: JULIE...Hannah gets home around midnight on Jan. 4th.
> We will have our second Christmas celebration on the 5th. Brantley keeps calling it our "Festivus" like on Seinfeld (an old TV show.)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Poledra since you have a Shark I have a question for you. One of my dogs has never been able to be completely house broken and I DAILY have to mop areas. Do you know if the Sharks are good to use for that kind of cleanup? I'm so tired of having to lug around a bucket and mop every day. And I didn't realize the pad were washable....that is a big plus I would think. I saw one at Big Lots I believe that was only $69 and am debating so I look forward to opinions about it from folks other than my niece.


Yes, we use it all like that, Marla has elderly small dogs that have frequent accidents but don't often make it to the puppy pad though they do try. I got mine for $60 something at Costco, Marla got hers for around the same price at Walmart I think. And you can buy the extra pads or if one were really industrious, they could knit or sew some. :wink:


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> Good evening everyone and since I probably won't be able to get on-line for awhile again Happy New Year!!!!
> Already twenty below outside and it is only eight PM . Will be a cold start to our New Year. I wish all a safe and wonderful New Year. With good health and happiness.
> I hope we all have lots of good knitting time. Been using up my stash of yarns to make cowls for the girls at work, passes the time when I am sitting and visiting with my mother.
> Prayers for all that need them. Think of you every night when I would love to be on the computer.


Happy New Year Spider!!!!!!! Are you heading back out in the morning to go to work? If so, have a safe trip, and definitely stay warm. 
Hugs


----------



## pammie1234

Ceili said:


> Thanks for asking Gwen. No damage to me, just a huge circular bruise on my right breast, which didn't hurt at all, but changed colors on a daily basis. The car, however, was totaled. After three weeks of the insurance company dragging its feet, and Enterprise, attempting to scam me, I became the owner of a 2012 Toyota Camry. Not too many bells and whistles, but has automatic locks and windows and a good radio/cd player, which are the things I care about. Had it for about month, before I realized it has a sun roof! LOL. Marianne and I communicate by email off-site, but I've been very neglectful, and hope to contact her tonite or tomorrow.


I have a 2003 Camry and it is still going strong. I plan on keeping it a little longer because I don't want a car payment. I'm also not a car fanatic, so this one works for me. I bought it used, and I've had it almost 10 years. I will probably buy another Toyota when I do get a new car.


----------



## Designer1234

pammie1234 said:


> I have a 2003 Camry and it is still going strong. I plan on keeping it a little longer because I don't want a car payment. I'm also not a car fanatic, so this one works for me. I bought it used, and I've had it almost 10 years. I will probably buy another Toyota when I do get a new car.


We drive a Toyota -- excellent company and excellent cars. their customer service is outstanding here in Calgary. We bought a new on last year and the best things in our Calgary winter are the heated seats!! what joy to turn them on when you get into a cold car.


----------



## pammie1234

The steamers cannot be used on hardwood or laminate floors. My DD has used hers on my ceramic tile and it worked well. She got me one, but it is still in the box. She just mopped it before Christmas. I use the dry Swiffer on my floors after sweeping/vacuuming them. Then I use a product called Bona. I also use it on the tile flooring. I have gotten the Romba, but it needs to be set up. I have to get that done soon, so the dog hair can be eliminated!


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> The steamers cannot be used on hardwood or laminate floors. My DD has used hers on my ceramic tile and it worked well. She got me one, but it is still in the box. She just mopped it before Christmas. I use the dry Swiffer on my floors after sweeping/vacuuming them. Then I use a product called Bona. I also use it on the tile flooring. I have gotten the Romba, but it needs to be set up. I have to get that done soon, so the dog hair can be eliminated!


I guess it just depends on the flooring, Marlas laminate wood flooring says she can use the steamer but not the swiffer type wet cleaners.


----------



## pammie1234

Poledra65 said:


> I guess it just depends on the flooring, Marlas laminate wood flooring says she can use the steamer but not the swiffer type wet cleaners.


I think mine told me not to use either. I use the dry Swiffer. It just mainly picks up the dust and dog hair. It really doesn't "clean" the floors. The Bona does that.


----------



## pammie1234

Shirley, I looked at the Outrageous Sweater link, and I think I'm going to try to do it. Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## jheiens

Aran said:


> OhioJoy and Purl2diva congratulations on respective anniversaries!
> 
> Sam I'm glad to see that you're doing better.
> 
> June thank you for sharing that story.


Thanks for the congrats, Aran!! And a happy new year to you, too.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

busyworkerbee said:


> You were probably the nicest, politest person he dealt with over this issue.


Probably very true statement and how sweet of you to say it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

Brantley is a wise man - and handsome to boot.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam my DH (Brantley) has always said that our time apart is just as important as our time together.


----------



## iamsam

you are going to love your Roomba - I love watching it sweep while I sit and knit.

sam

I also use a swifter to get into the places the Roomba can't.



pammie1234 said:


> The steamers cannot be used on hardwood or laminate floors. My DD has used hers on my ceramic tile and it worked well. She got me one, but it is still in the box. She just mopped it before Christmas. I use the dry Swiffer on my floors after sweeping/vacuuming them. Then I use a product called Bona. I also use it on the tile flooring. I have gotten the Romba, but it needs to be set up. I have to get that done soon, so the dog hair can be eliminated!


----------



## Bulldog

Hello, my sweet family of the heart,
Julie, thank you for being our hostess and for the wonderful recipes
Purl and Joy.happy anniversary
Celil.happy belated birthday
Daraleneloved the picture of Roland in his little coat
Purpleyour house is beautiful! So peaceful looking there.
Gwen, please give Marianne my love and tell her she is always in my prayers. This time with her Mom is so important. I know it is draining on her physically and mentally. She is always in my heart and prayers.
Shirleyloved your family pictures and the terrific hat you made.
Patches, I am so sorry you are going through such a troublesome time. My heart goes out to you and I am wrapping you in the wings of the Angels
I am not completely caught up. I finished the old KTP and have started the new KTP. We went to Church and have spent the rest of the day resting. We are going to Jackson tomorrow to do a little shopping and eat somewhere we have a gift card to. The kids gave us several and one for the movies. Jim wants to look at something to go with his t.v. They delivered it Sat and mounted it. He is talking about having cabinets built around it. I will get excited when they are built. LOL. My kitchen and den are one long room, so I will enjoy it when working in the kitchen, which is a good bit. We are going to see about upgrading our cell phones while out tomorrow.
I am feeling much better. Still getting gunk up, but much better.
It is time to clean house again and I want to clean closets, drawers, etc again and weed out what I can. Jim is such a pack rat.
Time to get back to my knitting too, especially socks. Didnt finish Christmas gifts this year.
Sam, take care of yourself. 
Melody, I love you, honey. Praying for a good year for you.
Linda, continued prayers for a job for DH.
Always prayers for David and Kathy and their safety.
I Love You All So Very Much..Betty


----------



## Poledra65

Betty, so glad that you are feeling much better, the gunk coming up though is so annoying isn't it? 
Have a great day on your outing tomorrow and don't over do it when you are cleaning, don't want you going backwards in your recovery. 
Hugs.


----------



## Designer1234

pammie1234 said:


> Shirley, I looked at the Outrageous Sweater link, and I think I'm going to try to do it. Sounds like a lot of fun!


We were just talking about it and I figured it would give us lots of laughs and lots of fun. I hope I can find out from admin how I can have a vote which would bring the rest of KP into it - as they could vote .

As it stands now we will have two categories -- knitted by the person joining in, and bought and decorated -- I hope to make up a prize for each section.

I think the outrageous sweater is a good name for it a and also not specifically for Christmas so that others who celebrate the new year but not Christmas can join in.

We will set up some guidelines which I will announce in plenty of time. We will decorate them on the workshop and likely have those knitting theirs doing them ahead of time. The workshop will b e the decorating as far as I can see now -- will have to think about how we will set it up.

Should be lots of fun I think -- I have received some pms already and so there seems to be some interest.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm just going to finish the last two rows of the part of the pattern I'm working on and going to bed, everyone have a good, safe, warm/cool night. 
Hugs


----------



## iamsam

always good to see you betty - sounds like you are enjoying the season - enjoy your time in Jackson - you will need to take a picture of jim's tv setup when it is finished. nice that you can utilize it from the kitchen.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Hello, my sweet family of the heart,
> Julie, thank you for being our hostess and for the wonderful recipes
> Purl and Joy.happy anniversary
> Celil.happy belated birthday
> Daraleneloved the picture of Roland in his little coat
> Purpleyour house is beautiful! So peaceful looking there.
> Gwen, please give Marianne my love and tell her she is always in my prayers. This time with her Mom is so important. I know it is draining on her physically and mentally. She is always in my heart and prayers.
> Shirleyloved your family pictures and the terrific hat you made.
> Patches, I am so sorry you are going through such a troublesome time. My heart goes out to you and I am wrapping you in the wings of the Angels
> I am not completely caught up. I finished the old KTP and have started the new KTP. We went to Church and have spent the rest of the day resting. We are going to Jackson tomorrow to do a little shopping and eat somewhere we have a gift card to. The kids gave us several and one for the movies. Jim wants to look at something to go with his t.v. They delivered it Sat and mounted it. He is talking about having cabinets built around it. I will get excited when they are built. LOL. My kitchen and den are one long room, so I will enjoy it when working in the kitchen, which is a good bit. We are going to see about upgrading our cell phones while out tomorrow.
> I am feeling much better. Still getting gunk up, but much better.
> It is time to clean house again and I want to clean closets, drawers, etc again and weed out what I can. Jim is such a pack rat.
> Time to get back to my knitting too, especially socks. Didnt finish Christmas gifts this year.
> Sam, take care of yourself.
> Melody, I love you, honey. Praying for a good year for you.
> Linda, continued prayers for a job for DH.
> Always prayers for David and Kathy and their safety.
> I Love You All So Very Much..Betty


----------



## jheiens

Ah, Betty, it is always so good to hear from you. You are busy but bring a calm and peaceful spot in our chat around the table here.

Have a safe outing tomorrow and enjoy your day together. But above all, remember that we love you and count you as a special sister of the heart.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> I got my Caspian straights from KnitPicks yesterday and love the sharpness of the needles. Unfortunately they aren't available in anything below a size 4 and I'm currently working on knitting the bulldog from Knit Your Own Dog book and I have to use a size 2. LOL...I've already snapped 2 needles; thank goodness they weren't expensive...LOL...I told DH it was like trying to knit with a stiff long pine needle....LOL. I'm going to go work on it some now. Will check back later. TTYL
> 
> EDIT: JULIE...Hannah gets home around midnight on Jan. 4th.
> We will have our second Christmas celebration on the 5th. Brantley keeps calling it our "Festivus" like on Seinfeld (an old TV show.)


Just tell him you are celebrating Ukranian Christmas this year.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Designer1234 said:


> We drive a Toyota -- excellent company and excellent cars. their customer service is outstanding here in Calgary. We bought a new on last year and the best things in our Calgary winter are the heated seats!! what joy to turn them on when you get into a cold car.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: We have a VW Passat 2005 & for the first time have heated seats, if I have my way we won't buy another car unless it has them. I am always freezing.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Hello, my sweet family of the heart,
> Julie, thank you for being our hostess and for the wonderful recipes
> Purl and Joy.happy anniversary
> Celil.happy belated birthday
> Daraleneloved the picture of Roland in his little coat
> Purpleyour house is beautiful! So peaceful looking there.
> Gwen, please give Marianne my love and tell her she is always in my prayers. This time with her Mom is so important. I know it is draining on her physically and mentally. She is always in my heart and prayers.
> Shirleyloved your family pictures and the terrific hat you made.
> Patches, I am so sorry you are going through such a troublesome time. My heart goes out to you and I am wrapping you in the wings of the Angels
> I am not completely caught up. I finished the old KTP and have started the new KTP. We went to Church and have spent the rest of the day resting. We are going to Jackson tomorrow to do a little shopping and eat somewhere we have a gift card to. The kids gave us several and one for the movies. Jim wants to look at something to go with his t.v. They delivered it Sat and mounted it. He is talking about having cabinets built around it. I will get excited when they are built. LOL. My kitchen and den are one long room, so I will enjoy it when working in the kitchen, which is a good bit. We are going to see about upgrading our cell phones while out tomorrow.
> I am feeling much better. Still getting gunk up, but much better.
> It is time to clean house again and I want to clean closets, drawers, etc again and weed out what I can. Jim is such a pack rat.
> Time to get back to my knitting too, especially socks. Didnt finish Christmas gifts this year.
> Sam, take care of yourself.
> Melody, I love you, honey. Praying for a good year for you.
> Linda, continued prayers for a job for DH.
> Always prayers for David and Kathy and their safety.
> I Love You All So Very Much..Betty


Betty! good to hear from you again- and so glad you are starting to feel better- when gunk is streaming out sometimes time is the best medicine! I am sure you gave 'rain checks' for your gifts, and hopefully no-one complained! 
What is the news of the family?


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just tell him you are celebrating Ukranian Christmas this year.


I found out that the Sri Lankan people celebrate their New Year in April, this year, in conversation with a lady at the Transport Centre Phone link. Don't know if it is the same for them every year!?


----------



## gagesmom

Going on midnight here and I am just checking in. 

I finally finished my mystery dishcloth #3 KAL. Here is a picture of what it turned out to be.

Going to go back and catch up.


----------



## Glennys 2

Julie I am so glad that the money situation is worked out in your favor. Have you noticed that most of the time these letters arrive on Friday or Saturday so that nothing can be done until Monday. Such unnecessary worry on our parts.


----------



## Lurker 2

Glennys 2 said:


> Julie I am so glad that the money situation is worked out in your favor. Have you noticed that most of the time these letters arrive on Friday or Saturday so that nothing can be done until Monday. Such unnecessary worry on our parts.


I wonder if they time it deliberately so you don't take things for granted!?


----------



## pammie1234

gagesmom said:


> Going on midnight here and I am just checking in.
> 
> I finally finished my mystery dishcloth #3 KAL. Here is a picture of what it turned out to be.
> 
> Going to go back and catch up.


I love the 2014 dishcloth. Where is the KAL or a way to get the pattern?


----------



## Lurker 2

Valerie our news just said the Australian Icebreaker is apparently the third at the scene, and now is 11 nautical miles from the striken ship. but heavy snow showers and gale force winds are making progress difficult. I understand the Chinese have a helicopter on standby, in case they have to start an airlift out.
I gather that everyone is in good spirits, and in awe of the frozen continent.


----------



## gagesmom

Caught up here, finally. It is going to be -10 degrees tonight.BRRRR!

Betty- aww you are the sweetest lady, Love you to sister of my heart.

Aran- glad to hear from you and so happy that your Christmas was great. Hugs and healing energy for your kitty.

Patches- I love those cowls. 

Tessadale- I truly do hope you are feeling better soon.

June- Prayers for Betsy.

Shirley- The ugly sweater sounds awesome. I am going to have to check out the link.

Pammie- I am so happy to see your smiling face again.

Spider- Happy that you have checked in and that you have had a 
great holiday season, Happy new year to you.


----------



## gagesmom

It is on kp Chris O has posted his mystery dishcloth. It is always posted (the rows on page 1)


pammie1234 said:


> I love the 2014 dishcloth. Where is the KAL or a way to get the pattern?


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Going on midnight here and I am just checking in.
> 
> I finally finished my mystery dishcloth #3 KAL. Here is a picture of what it turned out to be.
> 
> Going to go back and catch up.


That is looking good, Melody!


----------



## gagesmom

Thank you Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> That is looking good, Melody!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I do concur Sam. He's a sweetheart. Think I'll keep him. LOL! Must be the beard...LOL


thewren said:


> Brantley is a wise man - and handsome to boot.
> 
> sam


----------



## gagesmom

Sorry everyone but I am tired and going to head off to bed now.

Night.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Sorry everyone but I am tired and going to head off to bed now.
> 
> Night.


Sleep well, and happy dreams!


----------



## Gweniepooh

How true....had forgotten that. We are friends with a young couple in which the wife is Ukrainian and attends a Ukrainian Orthodox Church in the Atlanta area. We attended their oldest child's christening a number of year's ago.

Well, I'm tired. Have made a little progress on the bulldog I'm knitting. I have a check up in the morning with the Dr. that did my thumb reconstruction a year ago. Hopefully this will be the last one with him. Initially he had said they track you for 2 years but 6 months ago he indicated this might be my final check up. I hope so. Anyway, I'm off to bed as it is almost 12:30 a.m.

Peace, love, hugs, and prayers for everyone.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Just tell him you are celebrating Ukranian Christmas this year.


----------



## iamsam

I so want to be there - they showed a picture and there is a gangplank to the ground so you could leave the ship and walk around if you wanted - or if they let you leave the ship. I think it would be a grand adventure. they are in no danger of sinking so that is not a worry. what a story for the grandchildren. I mean - how often do you get stuck in the ice in Antarctica?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Valerie our news just said the Australian Icebreaker is apparently the third at the scene, and now is 11 nautical miles from the striken ship. but heavy snow showers and gale force winds are making progress difficult. I understand the Chinese have a helicopter on standby, in case they have to start an airlift out.
> I gather that everyone is in good spirits, and in awe of the frozen continent.


----------



## iamsam

a beard makes the man.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I do concur Sam. He's a sweetheart. Think I'll keep him. LOL! Must be the beard...LOL


----------



## iamsam

think I will head to bed too - hate to get up - puff is curled up on my lap - I think she would permanently fasten herself to me if she could. I wake up in the morning and she is usually laying against my head. drives hickory crazy. lol

down to 27° - to continue to drop the next couple of days.

however - I keep reminding myself - the days are getting longer.

sam


----------



## busyworkerbee

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: We have a VW Passat 2005 & for the first time have heated seats, if I have my way we won't buy another car unless it has them. I am always freezing.


Somehow, I don't think I will ever need heated seats while I live in Queenland.


----------



## iamsam

doesn't it ever get cold?

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Somehow, I don't think I will ever need heated seats while I live in Queenland.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> Valerie our news just said the Australian Icebreaker is apparently the third at the scene, and now is 11 nautical miles from the striken ship. but heavy snow showers and gale force winds are making progress difficult. I understand the Chinese have a helicopter on standby, in case they have to start an airlift out.
> I gather that everyone is in good spirits, and in awe of the frozen continent.


From what I have seen, some are treating it as a fun adventure. However, the closer they get to using the dry rations, it might become another story. Same if the ice manages to breach their hull. Hoping they get out safely.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I so want to be there - they showed a picture and there is a gangplank to the ground so you could leave the ship and walk around if you wanted - or if they let you leave the ship. I think it would be a grand adventure. they are in no danger of sinking so that is not a worry. what a story for the grandchildren. I mean - how often do you get stuck in the ice in Antarctica?
> 
> sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> From what I have seen, some are treating it as a fun adventure. However, the closer they get to using the dry rations, it might become another story. Same if the ice manages to breach their hull. Hoping they get out safely.


mmmmmmm that will be the tourists taking it lightly I suppose!


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> doesn't it ever get cold?
> 
> sam


Not as cold as over there and Canada


----------



## busyworkerbee

My turn for a Gwennie


----------



## ptofValerie

Lurker 2 said:


> Have you worked there, Valerie? I know you did that stint on Greenland.


I never had an opportunity to work in Antarctica and i'd loved to have done that as I enjoy cold environments. i'm about to look at the news to see if there has been progress overnight.


----------



## ptofValerie

thewren said:


> I've been reading with interest about that Valerie - thank goodness they have plenty of food. wasn't mawson stuck in the ice for a couple of years?
> 
> sam


I believe he was on the ice for two winters. such extraordinary stamina. last evening on television, I watched the 1948 production of scott of the Antarctic. their experiences were harrowing.


----------



## agnescr

thewren said:


> agnes - did your scarf curl? the pattern says it has a tendency to curl.
> 
> sam


I wet blocked it Sam and the times I have seen her wear it, it looked fine,told her when she ever has to was it it will probably need reblocking


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- just wanted to let you know that a group of us have decided to make ourselves Christmas sweaters (ugly) although we hope to change the name.
> 
> We are talking about it on the following link
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-225760-2.html#4542343
> 
> We are going to get the KP members to vote on the best one . we are also trying to decide on a name -- we plan on doing it in June or July - so why don't you join us. I think it would be fun. We are buying our sweaters at goodwill or using one we have - rather than take the time to make one although that will be allowed. go and see what we are planning. I think it will be lots of fun and i hope you will make one -- you could all wear yours to the knitapalooza in October????? (just a thought).


Great idea Shirley, I have already promised the family Christmas sweaters for next year. But I don't think I'll bring mine to the KPZ as I want as much room in my case to bring back yarn. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a wild, wet and windy Surrey. Definitely a day for stayng in and knitting.

I have not done catch up properly yet, so will do back and do that now.

In the meantime Monday photos......


----------



## sugarsugar

Good Heavens! I have come to the TP on page 17 tonight and one of the first things I see is Julie's pension issue. :shock: 
Anyway Julie I have skimmed your posts and I see that it was a mistake... thank goodness. What an error! Sorry to hear that you had to have the unneccessary stress that would have gone with that. Now I see we are now on page 47!! :shock: Lots to catch up on. Excuse me in advance for not posting to too many, but I promise I will read all of them. 
I have had one of THOSE days again I am afraid. DD rang me at 6am .... sick all night again and very upset. Anyway I called the midwife section at Hospital and by 8am we had an appointment to see doc again at 10.30. So this time this doc organised the nausea medication better and we now have enough for 4 weeks when they want her to see a doc there again. So of course all of this took up half the day, then off to mums then home to catch up a bit of daily chores and day over again. 
Well it looks like I have written a book this time.. so off I go to continue reading...


----------



## PurpleFi

pammie1234 said:


> I have a 2003 Camry and it is still going strong. I plan on keeping it a little longer because I don't want a car payment. I'm also not a car fanatic, so this one works for me. I bought it used, and I've had it almost 10 years. I will probably buy another Toyota when I do get a new car.


We too have a Toyota, it's a 10 yr old Rav4 and I just love it.


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> I am so sorry you are having so much stress with your daughter. I understand completely. It seems as if you are the one she calls on when things get overwhelming for her. Has she had good medical care - usually they can give something for nausea- at least that is what I understand.
> 
> It is frustrating for you -and I am glad you are able to come here and talk about it, rather than keep the frustration all inside. you are in my Prayers.


Thanks Shirley, she is having wafer medication that dissolves on the tongue that are used for chemo patients for their nausea. They were helping but last doc reduced the dose and didnt give enough repeats to see her through. Better sorted today, hopefully this will pass in a few weeks time (the docs are hoping as often is stops at 28 weeks apparantely) but sometimes it can last right through.


----------



## PurpleFi

jheiens said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> purplefi - what do you mean when you say "first footing"?
> 
> If I remember correctly, Sam, ''first footing'' refers to the tradition in Great Britain: if a male is the first to step across the threshold at the stroke of midnight on New Year's Eve, the house will have good luck for the next year.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> That's correct, but it is a Scottish tradition (Mr P's mother was Scottish). The man has to bring in wood or coal for the fire, a drink, usually whiskey and something to eat to wish the household enough food and drink and warmth for the year. The traditional greeting is 'Lang may your lum reek' which translated means - long may your fire burn.
Click to expand...


----------



## PurpleFi

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Shirley, she is having wafer medication that dissolves on the tongue that are used for chemo patients for their nausea. They were helping but last doc reduced the dose and didnt give enough repeats to see her through. Better sorted today, hopefully this will pass in a few weeks time (the docs are hoping as often is stops at 28 weeks apparantely) but sometimes it can last right through.


Hi Sugar, when my DD was feeling sick she used to suck Werthers Toffees, and they really helped her.


----------



## PurpleFi

Tessadele said:


> Julie, so glad that letter turned out to be a mistake, my DGD has terrible troubles with her forms, I'll tell you later but at the moment I'm in such pain I'm on heavy painkillers & finding it hard to type. Must say HAPPY NEW YEAR to everybody, will talk soon.
> 
> Tessa
> By the way, don't worry about me, it's only pain & Julian is here to look after me & type my messages when awake enough to ttell him what to say. T.


Hi Tessa, sorry you are in so much pain, sending you soothing and healing vibes. xx


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wild, wet and windy Surrey. Definitely a day for stayng in and knitting.
> 
> I have not done catch up properly yet, so will do back and do that now.
> 
> In the meantime Monday photos......


I love the beautiful little visitor to the garden! such a lovely colour!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Good Heavens! I have come to the TP on page 17 tonight and one of the first things I see is Julie's pension issue. :shock:
> Anyway Julie I have skimmed your posts and I see that it was a mistake... thank goodness. What an error! Sorry to hear that you had to have the unneccessary stress that would have gone with that. Now I see we are now on page 47!! :shock: Lots to catch up on. Excuse me in advance for not posting to too many, but I promise I will read all of them.
> I have had one of THOSE days again I am afraid. DD rang me at 6am .... sick all night again and very upset. Anyway I called the midwife section at Hospital and by 8am we had an appointment to see doc again at 10.30. So this time this doc organised the nausea medication better and we now have enough for 4 weeks when they want her to see a doc there again. So of course all of this took up half the day, then off to mums then home to catch up a bit of daily chores and day over again.
> Well it looks like I have written a book this time.. so off I go to continue reading...


It really brought me to a stand still for the first 30 odd hours- unable to contemplate responding to anything said on the KTP, despite people's kind comments about the opening- not able to make a meal, let alone actually eat it- until my friend brought round the chop suey, and I realised just how hungry I was. Mind you I won't tell her I can't stomach mutton- Ringo ate that, and I ate the delicious noodles- probably what helped the progress to feeling better- because I did sleep that night- and woke feeling much more positive. I have had similar letters, but never threatening such a huge decrease.
Thank goodness it is all in the past now. 
It really is a saga this one of DD and her sickness. hopefully the medication is actually working this time- is she with you or back with BF now?


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> thanks silverowl - what an interesting custom - wonder what kate's husband will take for gifts?
> 
> sam


As long as you have a bottle in your hand, you're welcomed!


----------



## KateB

Tessadele said:


> Julie, so glad that letter turned out to be a mistake, my DGD has terrible troubles with her forms, I'll tell you later but at the moment I'm in such pain I'm on heavy painkillers & finding it hard to type. Must say HAPPY NEW YEAR to everybody, will talk soon.
> 
> Tessa
> By the way, don't worry about me, it's only pain & Julian is here to look after me & type my messages when awake enough to ttell him what to say. T.


Hope it passes quickly.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Well might as well add to the solid row of replies from myself with a 'skite' about my latest WIP, I am so thrilled with the colour- although I am going to have to knit some more before I will be able to take a photo that shows the lacy effect- even though it is about a worsted weight the lacy pattern is looking good to the eye.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> As long as you have a bottle in your hand, you're welcomed!


Morning Kate, how are you today. It's blowing a gale here. xx


----------



## KateB

Designer1234 said:


> I agree with that completely. We each have our own space and it works very well for us. It would be horrible if either of us had to watch the other's tv -- we learned a long time ago to have a place of our own and then a place where we eat and have a cup of tea and sometimes sit and talk for hours. Each of us has our own place though. It makes for a happy marriage. grin


That's exactly what we do too, Shirley. Learnt long ago that our telly watching habits were not compatible although occasionally we will watch a crime thriller type programme together. I'm happy watching my soaps, documentaries & comedies whilst DH has his History Channel and sport....plus I don't shout at the TV unlike some I could mention!....he even argues with the News broadcasts!


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sugar, hope you get some rest & your daughters nausea settles down soon. BTW, it is a " balmy" -35 here this morning.


 :thumbup: LOL. But I cant even begin to imagine that cold a temp. :shock: :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: LOL. But I cant even begin to imagine that cold a temp. :shock: :shock:


I have only experienced it second hand- through Bronwen's description of her Christmas out from Edmonton back about 1995/96- Not sure that I would seek it out either!


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> I can honestly say that if I never have to knit anything for Pittsburg Steeler fans again, I will be quite happy. Well, at least not anytime in the near future, am really quite tired of Black and Yellow. :roll:
> But I am fairly pleased with how they all turned out, as long as the lady I made them for is happy, I'm happy.


 :thumbup: I am sure she will be happy. They look great.


----------



## sugarsugar

Up to page 26... need to sleep. Goodnight all.


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Kate, how are you today. It's blowing a gale here. xx


I'm ok thanks, although I'm tired as we were out last night with friends and didn't get home until the wee hours. One or two libations were partaken too, so I think it will be a slow, quiet day today! Not too windy up here today, but very wet.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a very wet and windy Great Bend. It is -7.2c/ 19f and 05:21, with a drizzly freezing rain falling. 

The house is quiet not even the dogs are up. I am enjoying my morning coffee and trying to catch up. I am sure the hours in a day are shortened when there are holidays. 

Healing thoughts going out to those in need. Giant Happy Hugs to all.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wild, wet and windy Surrey. Definitely a day for stayng in and knitting.
> 
> I have not done catch up properly yet, so will do back and do that now.
> 
> In the meantime Monday photos......


Good morning Purple. Your garden is still looking so lovely, the little visitor seems right at home.

I hope you have a change in weather soon and it stops raining.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> In Scotland we have Primary 1 - 7 (ages 5 - 11 yrs) Secondary 1 - 6, then college or university or work. Most children also have a couple of years in Nursery or Playgroup before they start school although this is not mandatory. Education is compulsory until age 16.


Thats different to England. They had 6 years of primary when we were there. I think it was 6 or 7 years of High School- never quite worked it out to tell the truth.
An odd example of schooling here. When we left Australia Maryanne was in Year 6 and because the school year changed in September in England she went into Grade 7 which was High school in England. Vicky in year 5 in Australia went into year 6 and then 12 months later started High school. Over here Maryanne would have still been finishing off Year 7 which is Primary school in South Australia as our school year finishes in December and the next starts January/February. So we had both girls in High School in England whereas if we had stayed here they would have both still been in Primary School.


----------



## darowil

As I am going away on Sunday for 6 days I figured I would wait to recommence the mugs after I get back. When I remember to bring the camera up from downstairs I do have a few photos to post- including the Trevalling Vine which I finally finsihed from Julies workshop.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> As I am going away on Sunday for 6 days I figured I would wait to recommence the mugs after I get back. When I remember to bring the camera up from downstairs I do have a few photos to post- including the Trevalling Vine which I finally finsihed from Julies workshop.


I am nearly finished my traveling vine scarf, I figure as soon as everyone gets back to work/school next week I will have time.


----------



## busyworkerbee

:-D Have just had an enjoyable couple of hours watching the 2013 Endinborough Tattoo. Love it and always try to watch each year.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Whereas now they don't wake them at night, just lift them and shove the bottle in! It's called a dream feed. That's one of the things I've learnt since Luke came on the scene....oh, and they don't wind babies any more either!


Maryanne would have choked or got none if we feed her while asleep. She had no suction so just sticking a bottle in would have no impact. And if I squeezed it in a sleeping Maryanne she would have choked (especially as she slept well).
If they just feed the child how do they know when to stop feeding them at night? So do they wake themselves to shove the bottle in? I must admit I was never sure that winding was that important- if the wind was there why would patting them on the back help? Suerly it would come out itself if it needed to?
I was stunned when I heard two mothers running around looking for their iPhones. They needed them so they could feed their babies! The app told them whether it was feed time, which side to use and how long they had feed them for. I thought that things were freer than that. Told Vicky that and she was amazed- she hadn't heard of it so it doesn't seem that all of them are doing it.


----------



## angelam

Morning all. It's pouring with rain and very windy here in Henley. Even the chickens don't want to go out - maybe they'll stay in all day and lay eggs! 
I've spent the last hour or so catching up with you chatty lot. 
So sorry to hear of your letter Julie and then glad later on to read that it was all a computer error.  I thought you were rather quiet over one spell. 
I think this is a day for staying in and knitting, although there is a half finished Christmas jigsaw puzzle here which may require some attention! Haven't done a jigsaw for ages but I love them when I get the chance. Very time consuming though! So all in all a very lazy day.
Thanks for the coffee Caren - a lovely way to start the day x


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> We'll be 41 years in July. I'm 61 and DH will be 66 by then so hopefully we've got more years in us yet.......although if he asks me one more time, "What are your plans for today?" before I've even got my eyes opened in the morning, he may not! :lol:


Mine asks me how I am. To which I respond with I don't yet. Now he asks me with a certain look (his equivelent to a twinkle in his eye) knowing well what response he will get.


----------



## jknappva

Aran said:


> BTW, the tumor isn't that big, but it still has to come off. The vet won't know anything til he gets in & removes it.


I'm so sorry to hear this, Aran. I lost my Baby cat 11 years ago from a fast growing cancer in his head. My vet said it was unusual for cats to get cancer. But since mine and two of yours have had it, it must not be that unusual.
I'll say a prayer for Barack O'Kitty and for you. I know you're worried.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

ptofValerie said:


> i'm watching the international news with concern. there's a research ship trapped in Antarctic ice and so far, the ice breaker ships sent on rescue haven't been able to get to the stricken ship. there are about 74 people on board comprising crew, tourist and scientists. I know the scientific expedition leader, prof chris turney. many of the scientists are from new Zealand and Australia and I think know some of them too. the expedition is following that of the Australian douglas mawson, about 100 years ago. he was contemporary with scott and shackleton, who are rather better known. chris has been interviewed and the ship's company are in good spirits. the Australian ice breaker 'aurora australis' is on its way. I hope that this ship can break through to the research vessel.


I just saw on the news that the Russian ice-breaker is also trapped within sight of the research vessel....WOW!! What a time when the ice breaker is stuck fast in the ice!
JuneK


----------



## nittergma

Julie, I'm glad your letters were a mistake. Whew what a relief!! I hope they keep everything straight as it's got to be quite stressful


----------



## jknappva

Tessadele said:


> Julie, so glad that letter turned out to be a mistake, my DGD has terrible troubles with her forms, I'll tell you later but at the moment I'm in such pain I'm on heavy painkillers & finding it hard to type. Must say HAPPY NEW YEAR to everybody, will talk soon.
> 
> Tessa
> By the way, don't worry about me, it's only pain & Julian is here to look after me & type my messages when awake enough to ttell him what to say. T.


Oh, Tessa. So sorry to hear you're in such pain!! Of course, we'll worry until you're feeling better.
Will send up a prayer for you and God bless Julian for taking care of you.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> Finish with my cowl, looks OK.
> What do you think, no pattern.


they're both lovely!
JuneK


----------



## ptofValerie

jknappva said:


> I just saw on the news that the Russian ice-breaker is also trapped within sight of the research vessel....WOW!! What a time when the ice breaker is stuck fast in the ice!
> JuneK


I think it may be the Australian rescue ice breaker that was at risk of being trapped. the captain got that ship out of the ice before it closed in. the research vessel is the Russian ship on which there are some 74 people. a worrying time for all associated with the rescue attempt.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> I may do just that. At the moment, I'm finishing the second of a pair of socks for my daughter that I gave her for Christmas. Didn't have time to finish the pair and the scarf I crocheted for her. So they were given half finished!
> But I did finish the scarf a couple of days ago. It was a shell stitch that went very quickly. It's very soft. I made it with 3 different colors alternating in wide bands. It was Red Heart Shimmer. It has a bright thread through the yarn that looks like it's metallic but isn't.
> I'm waiting anxiously to hear what you find out from the government office!
> Our weather is yucky today...constant rain all day but warm temperatures. The wind is blowing the rain sideways across our parking lot...good day to be inside!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


Finding a sock pattern with a lace top is another way of trying out lace (ansd this way is often easier as if you have to work on the purl rows it is often more difficult than on knit rows.)


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning everyone, I'm just getting around for the day and thought I'd go ahead and post the 3 pair of gloves I just finished. They were interesting, the one pair didn't have a finished thumb, so I just did a crochet around the thumb opening to give it a more finished edge.


Especially like the one with the frill.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> I never knew that. BUT my grandfather, who was country through and through, always insisted that the first person to come through the door on New Year's Day HAD to be a man to bring good luck for the year. But so far as I know, he's ancestry was English...but not sure about that!
> JuneK


As far as I'm aware it is only Scottish- and I assume it is Mr Ps Scottish background coming out here. Wonder if the Northern parts of England do it? The border has changed once or twice in the past.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Thanks, Bonnie. That's a lovely pattern. I may just try that as a Christmas gift for my daughter in law for next year. I'm already planning to get a head start on those gifts!
> Junek


I'm sitting here thinking of what socks to knit as my first Christmas pair. Wonder how long I will keep it up for? Two at once on two circulars for a start.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> WELL I can report now that it was a computer generated false alarm-* the correct letter has also been put in the mail system 27th December, telling me that the assistance has been renewed*. Whew!!!!!!! Computers don't have emotions- and would have no comprehension of the anxiety they can cause!


What a huge relief- and very soon you have the already posted letter confirming it.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wild, wet and windy Surrey. Definitely a day for stayng in and knitting.
> 
> I have not done catch up properly yet, so will do back and do that now.
> 
> In the meantime Monday photos......


I know your garden visitor is enjoying his snack. Buddha looks so happy in the sun!
We had a wild, wet and windy Sunday, and warm...60's F. But the sun did come out in the late afternoon and today is sunny and cold..well, cold for us...in the 40'sF. To our west and north, they would call that balmy, probably.
JuneK


----------



## jheiens

PurpleFi said:


> Great idea Shirley, I have already promised the family Christmas sweaters for next year. But I don't think I'll bring mine to the KPZ as I want as much room in my case to bring back yarn. xx


Purple, have you considered ordering some yarns online and having them shipped to Sam at home and then bringing them home in yourself? Just a thought.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very wet and windy Great Bend. It is -7.2c/ 19f and 05:21, with a drizzly freezing rain falling.
> 
> The house is quiet not even the dogs are up. I am enjoying my morning coffee and trying to catch up. I am sure the hours in a day are shortened when there are holidays.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need. Giant Happy Hugs to all.


I was afraid you were getting more freezing rain. I know you'd much prefer snow...not that we get to choose!
Breakfast looks lovely....thank you!
Stay warm and rest so you cang get completely well.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> I love this one and I am going to make this lovely scarf for myself with the wool from the woollen mills in Australia that Nicho sent me. that is my next new project. Still have my orange cardigan to finish as well as a pair of socks and a pair of fingerless gloves.
> 
> I am not that happy with the cardigan as the neck doesn't please me very much -- I am l.5 sizes smaller on top than on bottom and top down doesn't always work that well for me. It will be alright as I plan on changing the button feature but I have put it off since before Christmas.
> 
> I have found I have such a huge stash that I am going to make myself another long coat of many colors -- like my green one -- I knit it horizontally in the bottom portion and it works better for me. Am thinking of doing another class when I do it. I have decided rather than do it like the first coat that I will do it in stripes of different stitches and colors. am just thinking about it right now.


If you did I might well join in- I've been looking at and thinking how you could allow for a larger bottom with it! And it is easy knitting so I could do it while on KP.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> As I am going away on Sunday for 6 days I figured I would wait to recommence the mugs after I get back. When I remember to bring the camera up from downstairs I do have a few photos to post- including the Trevalling Vine which I finally finsihed from Julies workshop.


Looking forward to seeing this masterpiece!


----------



## darowil

agnescr said:


> This is great grand son Quinn taken on Christmas night poor wee soul was tired after all the visiting,he is now 9 weeks old


I guess the little cutie didn't appreciate Christmas too much.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I am nearly finished my traveling vine scarf, I figure as soon as everyone gets back to work/school next week I will have time.


I was wondering about yours just a couple of days ago- this is actually several down the track, isn't it? after the set for, was it Sara mae, for her kitchen? I seem to remember seeing one with fairly wide bands of colour, is this the one you will be finishing?


----------



## darowil

Ceili said:


> Thanks for all the lovely birthday wishes (26th), from a long-lost Ceili. Have been doing nothing but knitting, eating, sleeping, and, unfortunately, going to work. I find it so hard to keep up with the tea party, even on the best of days. I leave for work at 7am, and arrive home at 7pm, so it's quite difficult to keep up. Just want to say I love you all, and think about you every day.


No wonder you don't get on to often. 12 hour days don't leave much time for anything else.


----------



## purl2diva

KateB said:


> That's exactly what we do too, Shirley. Learnt long ago that our telly watching habits were not compatible although occasionally we will watch a crime thriller type programme together. I'm happy watching my soaps, documentaries & comedies whilst DH has his History Channel and sport....plus I don't shout at the TV unlike some I could mention!....he even argues with the News broadcasts!


That is a common occurrence in our household as well! DH and I watch many things together as we both like sports-baseball, football and hockey. We also enjoy many English programs usually on PBS here. But, he has his TVand I have mine and usually at some point during the day, we are in separate rooms doing our own thing.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Morning all. It's pouring with rain and very windy here in Henley. Even the chickens don't want to go out - maybe they'll stay in all day and lay eggs!
> I've spent the last hour or so catching up with you chatty lot.
> So sorry to hear of your letter Julie and then glad later on to read that it was all a computer error. I thought you were rather quiet over one spell.
> I think this is a day for staying in and knitting, although there is a half finished Christmas jigsaw puzzle here which may require some attention! Haven't done a jigsaw for ages but I love them when I get the chance. Very time consuming though! So all in all a very lazy day.
> Thanks for the coffee Caren - a lovely way to start the day x


I had had to go out, very shortly after posting the opening- was away till nearly 9 p.m., but also that was when I read the letter, and went into shock. I remember thinking no-one has noticed that I have not joined in- will I ever be able to post again? Thank goodness it proved of short duration- (the anxiety).
I have been hunting in the boxroom for a considerable part of the last evening, and this morning, for the two 'beading boxes' so I can get on with making my 'Christmas gift' necklace- finally found them about 10 minutes ago- was starting to think seriously that I was going to have to purchase more clasps, that has now been averted! I have rather more of my turquoise beads than I had remembered- just need to clear some more space in here- then get the productionline started! Very important when beading that things are not rolling around and away from you!


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> Julie, I'm glad your letters were a mistake. Whew what a relief!! I hope they keep everything straight as it's got to be quite stressful


I will know soon - after I stop here, I will check my bank balance- the money may be in already, or at 3 o'clock (am) . Who is addicted to the KP? I wonder who? I know who does not sleep well! Must make some bread this morning, but not yet!
It surely was a relief!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> What a huge relief- and very soon you have the already posted letter confirming it.


It was the awful anxiety attack that I had that threw me- thank heavens it was only a day and a half till being able to make that phone call! The confirming letter may come today!


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> It was the awful anxiety attack that I had that threw me- thank heavens it was only a day and a half till being able to make that phone call! The confirming letter may come today!


So glad that it all got sorted out okay for you Julie, but it was a ridiculous mistake for them to make and, as you said, at a very inappropriate time!


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> Ditto from me too, I'm reading but not posting too much as my hands are busy knitting.  Go figure.


Rather difficult to knit and post at the same time isn't it? Thats why it is taking me so long to catch up or make progress on the cardigan I am working on. And why I didn't come on earlier in the day. i had set an amount I had to do before I came here. And really shoul dbethinkin gof going to bed as it is now New Years Eve (by11 minutes).


----------



## siouxann

Julie, so happy for you that the letter was an error! Now you can put that worry in the dustbin and feel the relief.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> So glad that it all got sorted out okay for you Julie, but it was a ridiculous mistake for them to make and, as you said, at a very inappropriate time!


 :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma

Lurker 2 said:


> I will know soon - after I stop here, I will check my bank balance- the money may be in already, or at 3 o'clock (am) . Who is addicted to the KP? I wonder who? I know who does not sleep well! Must make some bread this morning, but not yet!
> It surely was a relief!


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> Julie, so happy for you that the letter was an error! Now you can put that worry in the dustbin and feel the relief.


It was not nice feeling so low! But one realises how one has come to rely on KP for social contact- the friend I had told is one I have made from the Tea Party, possibly it was worse because the previous days mail had brought my Christmas present- and I was so delighted with that- but at least when I was able to express my fear, I had all you wonderful people to turn to!


----------



## Lurker 2

Had to pay rather a lot of bills this fortnight, and the rent has gone up, but I have $99 in hand for Ringo and me, we will get by! in 13 days I will see the nice lady at the MSD to see about adjusting the amount I get up to cover the increased rent. All is back to normal!


----------



## Designer1234

darowil said:


> If you did I might well join in- I've been looking at and thinking how you could allow for a larger bottom with it! And it is easy knitting so I could do it while on KP.


It is easy to adjust the bottom I change the needle size and also have pattern along the bottom of the yoke in my design then I can decrease a few stitches without them being obvious - helps reduce the top size. I also do a drop sleeve so it doesn't show the differences in size as much. You are right - my sweater is very easy knitting . we measure the swatch size and multiply by the #of inches- for the whole thing so you can be two different sizes and it works.

Most patterns use the top size to decide on the pattern size but I have not found one with an adjustment for a larger bottom half - find that the cardigans if I do them top down, are too big and the collars don't fit unless I do a lot of changing. They are fine for people who are bigger on top as even if the sweaters are larger around the bottom it is not so noticeable. I have fought with sweater patterns ever since I started knitting - maybe that is what turned me off following patterns :XD:


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> I so want to be there - they showed a picture and there is a gangplank to the ground so you could leave the ship and walk around if you wanted - or if they let you leave the ship. I think it would be a grand adventure. they are in no danger of sinking so that is not a worry. what a story for the grandchildren. I mean - how often do you get stuck in the ice in Antarctica?
> 
> sam


It is a triffle cold there Sam even in summer I would imagine.
Checked it up in fact. Mawson (which I'm guessing might be the closest becuase of the relation to Mawson that Valerie mentioned) had a maximum in December of 4.7C (40F), the highest maximum in the Australian areas was 10.2 (50F). But it would be wonderful to go down there. And it would be a great story to tell if you are in a situation where you know you are not really in any real danger.
http://www.bom.gov.au/climate/dwo/IDCJDW0920.shtml have a look at what you could expect.


----------



## agnescr

darowil said:


> As far as I'm aware it is only Scottish- and I assume it is Mr Ps Scottish background coming out here. Wonder if the Northern parts of England do it? The border has changed once or twice in the past.


Had to be a dark headed man....blondes were usually the Viking hordes coming to rape and pillage


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> It was not nice feeling so low! But one realises how one has come to rely on KP for social contact- the friend I had told is one I have made from the Tea Party, possibly it was worse because the previous days mail had brought my Christmas present- and I was so delighted with that- but at least when I was able to express my fear, I had all you wonderful people to turn to!


Julie -- we will always be here for you -- trying to face something like that and also feel like you are absolutely alone makes everything look worse. I am so glad it was not an individual mistake. I imagine there were lots of people who were sick with worry and felt the same way you did-

I am thankful it wasn't really happening.

--------
Gwen, how are you doing? haven't had a visit with you on skype for some time. hopefully later on today - we are going out shopping for a new chair for my computer desk as well as to the library but will be back later.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Julie -- we will always be here for you -- trying to face something like that and also feel like you are absolutely alone makes everything look worse. I am so glad it was not an individual mistake. I imagine there were lots of people who were sick with worry and felt the same way you did-
> 
> I am thankful it wasn't really happening.


Thanks Shirley! BTW my skype connection has gone on the blink- I think I may have to re-install it- It wanted to upgrade a day ago- and now I can't get in at all! Must get back to bed!


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> That's exactly what we do too, Shirley. Learnt long ago that our telly watching habits were not compatible although occasionally we will watch a crime thriller type programme together. I'm happy watching my soaps, documentaries & comedies whilst DH has his History Channel and sport....plus I don't shout at the TV unlike some I could mention!....he even argues with the News broadcasts!


David laughs at me when I talk to the TV-especially when I get cross with the people on it.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very wet and windy Great Bend. It is -7.2c/ 19f and 05:21, with a drizzly freezing rain falling.
> 
> The house is quiet not even the dogs are up. I am enjoying my morning coffee and trying to catch up. I am sure the hours in a day are shortened when there are holidays.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need. Giant Happy Hugs to all.


I'm trying to convince myself that at 1230am I do not need to eat and you post these luscious looking cookies?


----------



## Designer1234

agnescr said:


> Had to be a dark headed man....blondes were usually the Viking hordes coming to rape and pillage


Agnes - I love your Scottish saying at the bottom of your posts. I had a very sweet friend who was in the nursing home with my mother in law and she had such a wonderful way of speaking -- that was one of the sayings she told me about. I used to sit and visit with her and ask her to tell me about Scotland. She was here for many many years but she was a Scot forever - I believe she was from Oban but not sure. She never lost her Scottish 'accent' and I loved to talk to her. She said we 'never talked right' and I agreed that our 'accent' is not nearly as interesting as hers was.

We had a lot of wonderful visits together. Every time I read a post of yours I think of her. My MIL was from Belfast and was very very Irish in her speech. It was interesting to hear them carry on a conversation as each would get more of their homeland in their talk as they spoke to each other.


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> Morning all. It's pouring with rain and very windy here in Henley. Even the chickens don't want to go out - maybe they'll stay in all day and lay eggs!
> I've spent the last hour or so catching up with you chatty lot.
> So sorry to hear of your letter Julie and then glad later on to read that it was all a computer error. I thought you were rather quiet over one spell.
> I think this is a day for staying in and knitting, although there is a half finished Christmas jigsaw puzzle here which may require some attention! Haven't done a jigsaw for ages but I love them when I get the chance. Very time consuming though! So all in all a very lazy day.
> Thanks for the coffee Caren - a lovely way to start the day x


Do the chickens lay when it is cold? Ours stop for a while in the cold weather. (Well they did when we had them). Nearly asked if your chooks lay in the cold- then realised that hardly anyone would know what I was talking about.


----------



## agnescr

One thing after another just been told via facebook that son is in the Victoria hospital Kirkcaldy,lots of pain and high temperature might be gallstones, colic or a virus going for x-rays and ultra sound so will have to wait to see if he will be out for Hogmanay.It's a bit strange for him as he is a staff nurse in one of the Edinbrugh hospitals.bet he will be a bad patient forever pressing the buzzer


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Shirley! BTW my skype connection has gone on the blink- I think I may have to re-install it- It wanted to upgrade a day ago- and now I can't get in at all! Must get back to bed!


I finally had to re-install mine. I googled Skype and read the instructions -- they seemed more involved than they actually were. Just make sure you do get rid of the one before you install another. (ask me how I know).


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> One thing after another just been told via facebook that son is in the Victoria hospital Kirkcaldy,lots of pain and high temperature might be gallstones, colic or a virus going for x-rays and ultra sound so will have to wait to see if he will be out for Hogmanay.It's a bit strange for him as he is a staff nurse in one of the Edinbrugh hospitals.bet he will be a bad patient forever pressing the buzzer


Sorry to hear this, Agnes! Hope it is nothing too serious.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I finally had to re-install mine. I googled Skype and read the instructions -- they seemed more involved than they actually were. Just make sure you do get rid of the one before you install another. (ask me how I know).


I do recall the weeks you had all those problems- missed being able to talk! Must GO to bed!


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> I'm trying to convince myself that at 1230am I do not need to eat and you post these luscious looking cookies?


I am so sorry I could not resist this morning seems how I was serving similar this morning. Which was scarfed down with much gusto.


----------



## agnescr

Designer1234 said:


> Agnes - I love your Scottish saying at the bottom of your posts. I had a very sweet friend who was in the nursing home with my mother in law and she had such a wonderful way of speaking -- that was one of the sayings she told me about. I used to sit and visit with her and ask her to tell me about Scotland. She was here for many many years but she was a Scot forever - I believe she was from Oban but not sure. She never lost her Scottish 'accent' and I loved to talk to her. She said we 'never talked right' and I agreed that our 'accent' is not nearly as interesting as hers was.
> 
> We had a lot of wonderful visits together. Every time I read a post of yours I think of her. My MIL was from Belfast and was very very Irish in her speech. It was interesting to hear them carry on a conversation as each would get more of their homeland in their talk as they spoke to each other.


Shirley my mum was the same,never lost her accent,and as she was from Inverness it was a very soft accent,not lilting like the west coast and the islands. I have not lived up north for over 50 years but still get people saying" you are from up north" because of the way I say some words especially words with "R's in them


----------



## Gweniepooh

Have a good time shopping for your chair Shirley. I'll be headed to doctor for check up shortly and when I return I plan to start organizing my craft room....LOL...we'll see if Ii follow through...I know it will take days to get it done. Also have to swing by the grocery store before coming back home. Ta-ta for now.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I had had to go out, very shortly after posting the opening- was away till nearly 9 p.m., but also that was when I read the letter, and went into shock. I remember thinking no-one has noticed that I have not joined in- will I ever be able to post again? Thank goodness it proved of short duration- (the anxiety).


I noticed you hadn't posted, but knew you had gone out- and thought maybe you had been going overnight and so hadn't got back yet. And being so far behind as well didn't help!

Nearly caught up for now though.


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to hear this, Agnes! Hope it is nothing too serious.


Will just have to wait and see........he will be a drama queen,just as well its not eldest daughter, she is a hygiene monitor at the hospital he is in and she is a clean freek


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> One thing after another just been told via facebook that son is in the Victoria hospital Kirkcaldy,lots of pain and high temperature might be gallstones, colic or a virus going for x-rays and ultra sound so will have to wait to see if he will be out for Hogmanay.It's a bit strange for him as he is a staff nurse in one of the Edinbrugh hospitals.bet he will be a bad patient forever pressing the buzzer


Sending healing energy to your son. Hope they find what is wrong quickly.


----------



## Designer1234

busyworkerbee said:


> :-D Have just had an enjoyable couple of hours watching the 2013 Endinborough Tattoo. Love it and always try to watch each year.


That is the most wonderful tatoo-- I just watched it too.

I also watched a utube of a drum band from Switzerland yesterday- made up of about 20 young men (all civilians and doing different jobs. Pat was in 2 precision squads when he was in the army (rifle precision - one on the stage in toronto with Jimmy Durante - and we were both amazed at the perfect precision of this drum band-- they were the best we have ever seen. He said that they must have spent hours and hours practicing - and it was by choice, not by being ordered to as in the Service. I will see if I can find the link.


----------



## agnescr

have to keep popping into kitchen and boil the kettle for my clootie dumpling which is simmering in the stove ...takes approx two and a half hours to cook


----------



## darowil

agnescr said:


> Had to be a dark headed man....blondes were usually the Viking hordes coming to rape and pillage


Could send DH out then (well if he was here I could). The fact that he is always asleep at midnight is also a minor detail.
As we approached the year 2000 he went off to bed at 1145pm! Why when it is so close you don't stay up I do not understand. He hasn't been allowed to forget this either need I say.


----------



## agnescr

Designer1234 said:


> That is the most wonderful tatoo-- I just watched it too.
> 
> I also watched a utube of a drum band from Switzerland yesterday- made up of about 20 young men (all civilians and doing different jobs. Pat was in 2 precision squads when he was in the army (rifle precision - one on the stage in toronto with Jimmy Durante - and we were both amazed at the perfect precision of this drum band-- they were the best we have ever seen. He said that they must have spent hours and hours practicing - and it was by choice, not by being ordered to as in the Service. I will see if I can find the link.


Was that the Secret Drummers Shirley/. we saw them live at the tattoo a few years ago.........well worth watching them on youtube....also loved the Dutch Bicycle Band also on youtube


----------



## Designer1234

Here is the link to the drum tatoo-- please check it out - we have never seen a better precision group and they are not military. I have book marked it.

*http://biggeekdad.com/2013/07/top-secret-drum-corps-2012/*

Perfect timing and the footwork etc. is outstanding.


----------



## darowil

agnescr said:


> One thing after another just been told via facebook that son is in the Victoria hospital Kirkcaldy,lots of pain and high temperature might be gallstones, colic or a virus going for x-rays and ultra sound so will have to wait to see if he will be out for Hogmanay.It's a bit strange for him as he is a staff nurse in one of the Edinbrugh hospitals.bet he will be a bad patient forever pressing the buzzer


What a way to find out.
Pray that he will be OK- and quickly better.


----------



## Patches39

Can't believe it, sat in chair and went to sleep, last night, and woke up at 8:45am today, WOW! Have not done that in a long time  pray all have a good night and will be having a great day, must shower and will check in later. :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr

darowil said:


> What a way to dfind out.
> Pray that he will be OK- and quickly better.


Not an unusual occurrence with son and DIL that how we usually find things out


----------



## Designer1234

agnescr said:


> Shirley my mum was the same,never lost her accent,and as she was from Inverness it was a very soft accent,not lilting like the west coast and the islands. I have not lived up north for over 50 years but still get people saying" you are from up north" because of the way I say some words especially words with "R's in them


I would love to sit and visit with you. I feel such a connection to Scotland - even though I only spent 2 weeks there and mainly in the Stirling, Edenburgh and west coast area- My uncle was stationed in Inverary during the war and my Dad's people were all from the Stirling area as well as England- in fact he was named William Wallace - he swore he was a descendant of him - but who knows as we have tried to find out through the internet. His grandfather arrived in New Foundland and Dad was raised in a cod fishing village and we did get to see our ancestors graves - and learn something about them. They were from England and Scotland from what I can learn. Maternal side Scot and Fraternal side England - I just found out about that this last month.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Do the chickens lay when it is cold? Ours stop for a while in the cold weather. (Well they did when we had them). Nearly asked if your chooks lay in the cold- then realised that hardly anyone would know what I was talking about.


My chickens would lay even in the cold, as long as there is a light in their coup.


----------



## agnescr

Designer1234 said:


> I would love to sit and visit with you. I feel such a connection to Scotland - even though I only spent 2 weeks there and mainly in the Stirling, Edenburgh and west coast area- My uncle was stationed in Inverary during the war and my Dad's people were all from the Stirling area as well as England- in fact he was named William Wallace - he swore he was a descendant of him - but who knows as we have tried to find out through the internet. His grandfather arrived in New Foundland and Dad was raised in a cod fishing village and we did get to see our ancestors graves - and learn something about them. They were from England and Scotland from what I can learn. Maternal side Scot and Fraternal side England - I just found out about that this last month.


Shirley that is very strange because my ex-husband his father grandfather and great grandfather were all named William Wallace but were all born in Fife

Scotlands People is the site to look on for info on Scotish ancestery

http://www.scotlandspeople.gov.uk/?gclid={SI:gclid}&gclid=CIugt_SV2LsCFVMdtAodNGYAdg


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Had to pay rather a lot of bills this fortnight, and the rent has gone up, but I have $99 in hand for Ringo and me, we will get by! in 13 days I will see the nice lady at the MSD to see about adjusting the amount I get up to cover the increased rent. All is back to normal!


I am glad things are back to normal for you and there is a bit left for you.


----------



## darowil

agnescr said:


> Not an unusual occurrence with son and DIL that how we usually find things out


I'd be in strife then as I am not on Facebook! I figure I spend enough time on KP- imagine if I added Facebook into the equation


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> The gloves look amazing which is no surprise with your skill.


Ditto


----------



## siouxann

jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this, Aran. I lost my Baby cat 11 years ago from a fast growing cancer in his head. My vet said it was unusual for cats to get cancer. But since mine and two of yours have had it, it must not be that unusual.
> I'll say a prayer for Barack O'Kitty and for you. I know you're worried.
> JuneK


My prayers are with you also. I lost a cat several years ago from a fast-growing tumor on his hip. The vet said that it was probably triggered by the kitten shots he had received. He was a sweetie cat, too.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I had had to go out, very shortly after posting the opening- was away till nearly 9 p.m., but also that was when I read the letter, and went into shock. I remember thinking no-one has noticed that I have not joined in- will I ever be able to post again? Thank goodness it proved of short duration- (the anxiety).
> 
> I definitely noticed you weren't posting to the Tea Party. But with your hours and ours being so different, I couldn't remember if it was night for you or if you had to go out shopping.
> You were missed, never think otherwise. But, of course, we had no way of knowing of the traumatic letter!
> If I didn't have to so many knitting projects going on, I'd love to try jewelry making. There just don't seem to be enough hours in the day!!
> JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sorry to hear about this --- sounds like it's all worked out, but what a hassle.



Ceili said:


> Thanks for asking Gwen. No damage to me, just a huge circular bruise on my right breast, which didn't hurt at all, but changed colors on a daily basis. The car, however, was totaled. After three weeks of the insurance company dragging its feet, and Enterprise, attempting to scam me, I became the owner of a 2012 Toyota Camry. Not too many bells and whistles, but has automatic locks and windows and a good radio/cd player, which are the things I care about. Had it for about month, before I realized it has a sun roof! LOL. Marianne and I communicate by email off-site, but I've been very neglectful, and hope to contact her tonite or tomorrow.


----------



## siouxann

Lurker 2 wrote:
Had to pay rather a lot of bills this fortnight, and the rent has gone up, but I have $99 in hand for Ringo and me, we will get by! in 13 days I will see the nice lady at the MSD to see about adjusting the amount I get up to cover the increased rent. All is back to normal!

Normal is good. I am very happy for you that things are working out, and pray that the MSD will increase your allotment.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I will know soon - after I stop here, I will check my bank balance- the money may be in already, or at 3 o'clock (am) . Who is addicted to the KP? I wonder who? I know who does not sleep well! Must make some bread this morning, but not yet!
> It surely was a relief!


My retirement check from my city employment usually goes in my account the last day of the month. Since the city has a holiday on New Year's Eve, I expected it to go in today. For some odd reason, it was posted on Sat. Still wondering what's up with that! But so happy it was ahead of time instead of late!
So I know all about checking the bank balance for expected deposits!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Tessa dear please take care. You don't want me to come over there and have to put my foot down.
> I am glad Julian is taking care of you, do what he tells you. We will all worry no matter.
> Sending you lots of soothing healing energy and gentle hugs.


Ditto


----------



## Patches39

Bonnie7591 said:


> Grannypeg, hope your husband is on the mend soon.
> Tessa, hope you a better soon.
> Patches, your cowls are very pretty.


Thanks


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Both are very nice...especially like the green yarn.


Thanks :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

My hardwood floors are over 15 years old and still look great -- I use the steamer on them...I just have to be sure it dries quickly -- I use Bona or Murphy's floor cleaner and use lemon or orange oil on it about 2 times a year (have to be very careful when I do that) -- I use the steamer on my tile kitchen, bathroom and laundry room floors also so it really gets a workout.



pammie1234 said:


> The steamers cannot be used on hardwood or laminate floors. My DD has used hers on my ceramic tile and it worked well. She got me one, but it is still in the box. She just mopped it before Christmas. I use the dry Swiffer on my floors after sweeping/vacuuming them. Then I use a product called Bona. I also use it on the tile flooring. I have gotten the Romba, but it needs to be set up. I have to get that done soon, so the dog hair can be eliminated!


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> I so want to be there - they showed a picture and there is a gangplank to the ground so you could leave the ship and walk around if you wanted - or if they let you leave the ship. I think it would be a grand adventure. they are in no danger of sinking so that is not a worry. what a story for the grandchildren. I mean - how often do you get stuck in the ice in Antarctica?
> 
> sam


Not me! I don't even go ice fishing with the family, the ice moans & cracks, I'm always afraid we are going through. Can't imagine what it would be like in the ocean.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> I have only experienced it second hand- through Bronwen's description of her Christmas out from Edmonton back about 1995/96- Not sure that I would seek it out either!


What was she doing in Edmonton? Not exactly a winter vacation " hot spot".
Edmonton's just about exactly 1/2 way between where Shirley & I live, each of us about 2 1/2 - 3 hours away.


----------



## nittergma

Hello Aran, It's good to hear from you, and I'm glad you had a nice holiday. Chiquita sounds very interesting indeed! Handy if he/she uses the litter box lol!!


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Going on midnight here and I am just checking in.
> 
> I finally finished my mystery dishcloth #3 KAL. Here is a picture of what it turned out to be.
> 
> Going to go back and catch up.


That turned out great! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, so sorry to hear about all the anxiety due to a senseless mistake. Only a day and 1/2 seems like a week when you are anxious about something to do with being able to survive. Glad it turned out to be a mistake. So sorry to hear this as I know the stress was definitely not good for your health. Take some time to destress and just be quiet to get back to normal.

I've been thinking about what you suggested with changing the needles with the two different yarn sizes and I think I am at the point now where I could do that. Perhaps do some small swatches and try and get the same gauge for both. Might not work on the Colorwork project as the pattern changes from one yarn to the other continually, sometimes after only one stitch, but it does give me ideas for other projects. :idea: :idea: :idea: Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65

Good morning everyone. Well, I tried out my bread machine, my first loaf, a whole wheat done on the delay so that I would have hot fresh bread for breakfast this morning was a mess. I followed the instructions, but it came out a horribly formed mass that tasted awful, I'll post a pic later after I download. Oh well, the next loaf will be better, I'll just do a plain white loaf later and not on delay, just to play with the machine. It's an adventure, right? lololol
Yes, I added the correct amount of gluten, before anyone asks. lol


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Shirley, she is having wafer medication that dissolves on the tongue that are used for chemo patients for their nausea. They were helping but last doc reduced the dose and didnt give enough repeats to see her through. Better sorted today, hopefully this will pass in a few weeks time (the docs are hoping as often is stops at 28 weeks apparantely) but sometimes it can last right through.


Poor thing, and poor you having to come to the rescue so often, but I don't imagine that this is anything she's going to set out to do again too soon. I know that would have turned me off of pregnancy really quick. :shock:  
I do hope that the meds they gave her this time helps, it can't be too good for her or the baby, being sick all the time. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Tessa, sorry you are in so much pain, sending you soothing and healing vibes. xx


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr

darowil said:


> I'd be in strife then as I am not on Facebook! I figure I spend enough time on KP- imagine if I added Facebook into the equation


Don't spend much time on facebook but I get notifications,otherwise I too would be in the dark as to what is going on


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I am sure she will be happy. They look great.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very wet and windy Great Bend. It is -7.2c/ 19f and 05:21, with a drizzly freezing rain falling.
> 
> The house is quiet not even the dogs are up. I am enjoying my morning coffee and trying to catch up. I am sure the hours in a day are shortened when there are holidays.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need. Giant Happy Hugs to all.


Love the mug!!! The hearts look good too, yum, I think I may need ot go find some food to partake of.


----------



## Designer1234

agnescr said:


> Shirley that is very strange because my ex-husband his father grandfather and great grandfather were all named William Wallace but were all born in Fife
> 
> Scotlands People is the site to look on for info on Scotish ancestery
> 
> http://www.scotlandspeople.gov.uk/?gclid={SI:gclid}&gclid=CIugt_SV2LsCFVMdtAodNGYAdg


hmm, maybe my ancestors were from the fife area-- I wonder if I will ever know. thanks for that information.


----------



## Patches39

Bulldog said:


> Hello, my sweet family of the heart,
> Julie, thank you for being our hostess and for the wonderful recipes
> Purl and Joy.happy anniversary
> Celil.happy belated birthday
> Daraleneloved the picture of Roland in his little coat
> Purpleyour house is beautiful! So peaceful looking there.
> Gwen, please give Marianne my love and tell her she is always in my prayers. This time with her Mom is so important. I know it is draining on her physically and mentally. She is always in my heart and prayers.
> Shirleyloved your family pictures and the terrific hat you made.
> Patches, I am so sorry you are going through such a troublesome time. My heart goes out to you and I am wrapping you in the wings of the Angels
> I am not completely caught up. I finished the old KTP and have started the new KTP. We went to Church and have spent the rest of the day resting. We are going to Jackson tomorrow to do a little shopping and eat somewhere we have a gift card to. The kids gave us several and one for the movies. Jim wants to look at something to go with his t.v. They delivered it Sat and mounted it. He is talking about having cabinets built around it. I will get excited when they are built. LOL. My kitchen and den are one long room, so I will enjoy it when working in the kitchen, which is a good bit. We are going to see about upgrading our cell phones while out tomorrow.
> I am feeling much better. Still getting gunk up, but much better.
> It is time to clean house again and I want to clean closets, drawers, etc again and weed out what I can. Jim is such a pack rat.
> Time to get back to my knitting too, especially socks. Didnt finish Christmas gifts this year.
> Sam, take care of yourself.
> Melody, I love you, honey. Praying for a good year for you.
> Linda, continued prayers for a job for DH.
> Always prayers for David and Kathy and their safety.
> I Love You All So Very Much..Betty


And we love you more


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning everyone. Well, I tried out my bread machine, my first loaf, a whole wheat done on the delay so that I would have hot fresh bread for breakfast this morning was a mess. I followed the instructions, but it came out a horribly formed mass that tasted awful, I'll post a pic later after I download. Oh well, the next loaf will be better, I'll just do a plain white loaf later and not on delay, just to play with the machine. It's an adventure, right? lololol
> Yes, I added the correct amount of gluten, before anyone asks. lol


I had trouble with the first few loaves I made and there are days the loaf still looks rather strange. Luckily those the bread is made for don't mind misshapen bread.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Maryanne would have choked or got none if we feed her while asleep. She had no suction so just sticking a bottle in would have no impact. And if I squeezed it in a sleeping Maryanne she would have choked (especially as she slept well).
> If they just feed the child how do they know when to stop feeding them at night? So do they wake themselves to shove the bottle in? I must admit I was never sure that winding was that important- if the wind was there why would patting them on the back help? Suerly it would come out itself if it needed to?
> I was stunned when I heard two mothers running around looking for their iPhones. They needed them so they could feed their babies! The app told them whether it was feed time, which side to use and how long they had feed them for. I thought that things were freer than that. Told Vicky that and she was amazed- she hadn't heard of it so it doesn't seem that all of them are doing it.


It is a sad state of our lives if we as mothers no longer can figure out for ourselves how/when to feed our children, that's just plain scary that anyone would rely on a computer program to tell them that. :shock: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> What was she doing in Edmonton? Not exactly a winter vacation " hot spot".
> Edmonton's just about exactly 1/2 way between where Shirley & I live, each of us about 2 1/2 - 3 hours away.


I lived nine years in Greisbach Barracks in Edmonton when I was first married. We lived in army housing and both my boys and little girl (Sids) were born there. Sooo cold - the wind from the north nearly did me in! You do get used to it though. I was born and raised in Calgary and like the chinooks we get although it can get quite bitter here too. I just never fell in love with Edmonton -- Psychological block I guess as there is quite a rivalry between the two cities. We get more sun and less bitter winds. 
I do have happy happy memories of the area where Bonnie lives though as my cousins all lived in Saskatoon and had a cottage at Wakaw Lake - and another one lived near where Bonnie lives. Summers there were very happy.

We also have other friends in northern Saskatchewan -- wonderful lake area and not as much the prairies (flat flat flat).


----------



## Bonnie7591

agnescr said:


> Shirley my mum was the same,never lost her accent,and as she was from Inverness it was a very soft accent,not lilting like the west coast and the islands. I have not lived up north for over 50 years but still get people saying" you are from up north" because of the way I say some words especially words with "R's in them


My aunt, dads brothers wife, had a very strong Scots accent, as did her father, she lived well into her 90's & it was still strong although I'm pretty sure she was born in Canada. My dads mom died before I was born but my older cousins told me she spoke Gaelic with her parents & siblings all the time. Even though she was 3rd generation Canadian.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wild, wet and windy Surrey. Definitely a day for stayng in and knitting.
> 
> I have not done catch up properly yet, so will do back and do that now.
> 
> In the meantime Monday photos......


Lovely photos, Buddha and friends, is a lovely place to relax,


----------



## Bonnie7591

Designer1234 said:


> I would love to sit and visit with you. I feel such a connection to Scotland - even though I only spent 2 weeks there and mainly in the Stirling, Edenburgh and west coast area- My uncle was stationed in Inverary during the war and my Dad's people were all from the Stirling area as well as England- in fact he was named William Wallace - he swore he was a descendant of him - but who knows as we have tried to find out through the internet. His grandfather arrived in New Foundland and Dad was raised in a cod fishing village and we did get to see our ancestors graves - and learn something about them. They were from England and Scotland from what I can learn. Maternal side Scot and Fraternal side England - I just found out about that this last month.


Do you have relatives in Ontario?. My cousin married a man called Rick Wallace.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very wet and windy Great Bend. It is -7.2c/ 19f and 05:21, with a drizzly freezing rain falling.
> 
> The house is quiet not even the dogs are up. I am enjoying my morning coffee and trying to catch up. I am sure the hours in a day are shortened when there are holidays.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need. Giant Happy Hugs to all.


WOW that's the perfect breakfast for me. Coffee cup is great. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

agnescr said:


> Shirley that is very strange because my ex-husband his father grandfather and great grandfather were all named William Wallace but were all born in Fife
> 
> Scotlands People is the site to look on for info on Scotish ancestery
> 
> http://www.scotlandspeople.gov.uk/?gclid={SI:gclid}&gclid=CIugt_SV2LsCFVMdtAodNGYAdg


Agnes,
Thanks for posting that link, I will have to see what i can find of my family, my grandmothers family were Stewart, from Killean, Argylshire & her moms family was Marshall but they had been here for several generations, my cousin only found ancestors who were born in Quebec.

I hope they find out quickly what is troubling your son & get him on the mend.


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Had to pay rather a lot of bills this fortnight, and the rent has gone up, but I have $99 in hand for Ringo and me, we will get by! in 13 days I will see the nice lady at the MSD to see about adjusting the amount I get up to cover the increased rent. All is back to normal!


  Amen!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I had had to go out, very shortly after posting the opening- was away till nearly 9 p.m., but also that was when I read the letter, and went into shock. I remember thinking no-one has noticed that I have not joined in- will I ever be able to post again? Thank goodness it proved of short duration- (the anxiety).
> I have been hunting in the boxroom for a considerable part of the last evening, and this morning, for the two 'beading boxes' so I can get on with making my 'Christmas gift' necklace- finally found them about 10 minutes ago- was starting to think seriously that I was going to have to purchase more clasps, that has now been averted! I have rather more of my turquoise beads than I had remembered- just need to clear some more space in here- then get the productionline started! Very important when beading that things are not rolling around and away from you!


We noticed, just figured you had to run out for something or were busy.  We will always notice if you don't join in for any length of time. 
Wonderful that you found your beading supplies, it is always nice to find that you have the things you need and not have to repurchase those items. 
Hugs and have a great New Years Eve!!!


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Rather difficult to knit and post at the same time isn't it? Thats why it is taking me so long to catch up or make progress on the cardigan I am working on. And why I didn't come on earlier in the day. i had set an amount I had to do before I came here. And really shoul dbethinkin gof going to bed as it is now New Years Eve (by11 minutes).


It is. I am going to try to finish the dress I'm working on in the next two days at most so that I can get a birthday gift done and in the mail. 
Have a great New Years!!!


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you have relatives in Ontario?. My cousin married a man called Rick Wallace.


Actually my Dad's first names were William Wallace after the Scottish hero - he was "Braveheart' from the movie Braveheart.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Love the mug!!! The hearts look good too, yum, I think I may need ot go find some food to partake of.


the hearts were the best, made my day for sure. 
Check email :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> It is a sad state of our lives if we as mothers no longer can figure out for ourselves how/when to feed our children, that's just plain scary that anyone would rely on a computer program to tell them that. :shock: :roll: :roll: :roll:


So true, but some of have to use their phones to talk when sitting across the table too. How did we survve? When I tell my kids I was 7 before we even had a phone they think I'm exagerating. As a teen, we had 14 families on a party line, needless to say we didn't use the phne much as it was always busy


----------



## Cashmeregma

Tessa, oh no. Is this pain due to back pain. So sorry to hear this and hope they can help you. That's an awful road to travel, chronic, unbearable pain.


----------



## nittergma

Awesome video Shirly!! I always loved that sort of thing. We used to have drill teams in our parade every year, but don't so much any more. Thanks for the link


Designer1234 said:


> Here is the link to the drum tatoo-- please check it out - we have never seen a better precision group and they are not military. I have book marked it.
> 
> *http://biggeekdad.com/2013/07/top-secret-drum-corps-2012/*
> 
> Perfect timing and the footwork etc. is outstanding.


----------



## kehinkle

Just started reading the new TP and marking my spot. Pg 10. Having a good time at DS's so not much reading getting done. See you all later. Going to meet another KPer soon.

Kathy


----------



## PurpleFi

jheiens said:


> Purple, have you considered ordering some yarns online and having them shipped to Sam at home and then bringing them home in yourself? Just a thought.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I want to buy different yarns in America than I can get on line, so I need very little in my case :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

agnescr said:


> Had to be a dark headed man....blondes were usually the Viking hordes coming to rape and pillage


I forgot that bit, yes Mr P is dark haired :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

I'm 20+ pages behind, but glad to know your issues were resolved, Julie--whew. I can imagine the worry that caused!

Today is his last day of work. Meanwhile, DD is looking for a job. And I am in between! The circle of life goes on.

I have been working on my list of goals for the year. Wish me luck! I've knitted two of the four charts and think I'll do one more before I decide which is best; I have one blocking and one soaking. 

We took the tree down yesterday so the room will feel bigger for a couple of days. LOL I don't think we're doing anything for New Year's, which is fine by me. I wish all of y'all the best, hugs & blessings! Hope to catch up soon.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I noticed you hadn't posted, but knew you had gone out- and thought maybe you had been going overnight and so hadn't got back yet. And being so far behind as well didn't help!
> 
> Nearly caught up for now though.


Glad in a way that someone knew! Was starting to feel quite redundant! But that was probably because I was feeling so 'got at', after reading that letter- will try to stop going on about it! As you are offline now- hope that means you are sleeping!


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Will just have to wait and see........he will be a drama queen,just as well its not eldest daughter, she is a hygiene monitor at the hospital he is in and she is a clean freek


Have you heard anything by now- this being a good two hours later!?


----------



## gagesmom

11:30 am and I just got up a few minutes ago.    

Marking my spot here so I can go back and catch up.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> have to keep popping into kitchen and boil the kettle for my clootie dumpling which is simmering in the stove ...takes approx two and a half hours to cook


Wow, I bet that is something- the last one I had and probably the first, was the summer ( I think it was summer because we also had lettuce) I turned 6. I remember being so amazed as this balloon sized pudding emerged out of the big boiler it had been cooking in. I was lunching with a new friend from school- but have no recall of her name- I had put my foot in it by asking for mayonnaise with my lettuce. The family ate their's with salt. It is tougher than you might think being the little rich kid- you are not responsible for your parents' circumstances. I had a dream that one day I would have hob-nailed boots like all the other kids, rather than my rubber soled shoes.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Could send DH out then (well if he was here I could). The fact that he is always asleep at midnight is also a minor detail.
> As we approached the year 2000 he went off to bed at 1145pm! Why when it is so close you don't stay up I do not understand. He hasn't been allowed to forget this either need I say.


 :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234

Good morning! DD called and woke me up this morning to tell me she wasn't coming over until the afternoon. I took the trash out and brought in the boxes for the Christmas decorations. I have had my coffee, but that is about it. I need to get up and get moving!

I made a big order from Mary Maxim yesterday. Spent too much money. Then I ordered a Jean Greenhowe book after I saw something posted that I thought was cute. With the exchange, it was $22. The one on Amazon was $36. Of course, mine is used, but hopefully will be in good condition.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I would love to sit and visit with you. I feel such a connection to Scotland - even though I only spent 2 weeks there and mainly in the Stirling, Edenburgh and west coast area- My uncle was stationed in Inverary during the war and my Dad's people were all from the Stirling area as well as England- in fact he was named William Wallace - he swore he was a descendant of him - but who knows as we have tried to find out through the internet. His grandfather arrived in New Foundland and Dad was raised in a cod fishing village and we did get to see our ancestors graves - and learn something about them. They were from England and Scotland from what I can learn. Maternal side Scot and Fraternal side England - I just found out about that this last month.


Opposite way round for me- Dad was Scottish as far back as we have been able to go on all 4 sides, Mum was English/Welsh- but grew up in Manchester, cycled to Wales for holidays with her young brother from when he was big enough to reach the peddles of the Tandem. Mum adored her little brother- seems amazing now that life was so safe that two children could be allowed to go so far- they stayed regularly with a family in Criccieth, not far from Portmadoc.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I am glad things are back to normal for you and there is a bit left for you.


So long as I have enough to get in bread making supplies, and we have the dog food we will need I can get by! Will be tight!


----------



## Railyn

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning everyone. Well, I tried out my bread machine, my first loaf, a whole wheat done on the delay so that I would have hot fresh bread for breakfast this morning was a mess. I followed the instructions, but it came out a horribly formed mass that tasted awful, I'll post a pic later after I download. Oh well, the next loaf will be better, I'll just do a plain white loaf later and not on delay, just to play with the machine. It's an adventure, right? lololol
> Yes, I added the correct amount of gluten, before anyone asks. lol


When I first got my bread machine, I found that I was not using enough liquid. We keep our house closed up due to allergy so either the A/C or heat is on. I guess that makes for low humadity. Not sure. Anyway, I always have to add a little extra liquid. I have made a few loaves like that and it is disappointing.


----------



## gagesmom

Caught up and going to search for something to eat. Check in later.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Have a great time....glad you're having a good holiday and time off from work. Happy New Year!



kehinkle said:


> Just started reading the new TP and marking my spot. Pg 10. Having a good time at DS's so not much reading getting done. See you all later. Going to meet another KPer soon.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had had to go out, very shortly after posting the opening- was away till nearly 9 p.m., but also that was when I read the letter, and went into shock. I remember thinking no-one has noticed that I have not joined in- will I ever be able to post again? Thank goodness it proved of short duration- (the anxiety).
> 
> I definitely noticed you weren't posting to the Tea Party. But with your hours and ours being so different, I couldn't remember if it was night for you or if you had to go out shopping.
> You were missed, never think otherwise. But, of course, we had no way of knowing of the traumatic letter!
> If I didn't have to so many knitting projects going on, I'd love to try jewelry making. There just don't seem to be enough hours in the day!!
> JuneK
> 
> 
> 
> But when you are really in shock, it is very hard to talk of what has happened, at least that is my experience.
> Thinking of silence, I do hope all is well for Zoe- I have not noticed her come online for ages- I do hope things are OK with her Dad.
> And we have not heard from Dollyclaire for weeks now, amongst many others. I noticed Flockie was online a day ago- but maybe she did not find us in the new section!?
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> Had to pay rather a lot of bills this fortnight, and the rent has gone up, but I have $99 in hand for Ringo and me, we will get by! in 13 days I will see the nice lady at the MSD to see about adjusting the amount I get up to cover the increased rent. All is back to normal!
> 
> Normal is good. I am very happy for you that things are working out, and pray that the MSD will increase your allotment.


I can't do anything about that until the 13th January- it was the earliest appointment I could get, and that was back well before Christmas! Part of the problem is all the baby boomers who now qualify for the pension- it is creating an awful lot of work for them- but the two ladies in the Seniors Section are really nice, caring people. Not like some, one encountered in the ordinary benefits section!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> My retirement check from my city employment usually goes in my account the last day of the month. Since the city has a holiday on New Year's Eve, I expected it to go in today. For some odd reason, it was posted on Sat. Still wondering what's up with that! But so happy it was ahead of time instead of late!
> So I know all about checking the bank balance for expected deposits!
> JuneK


I find it hard to sleep when I am waiting for it- it was easier when I was paid weekly- not so serious if you bungle things- I have never had to budget for monthly.
I am glad for you that they paid it early not later!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> What was she doing in Edmonton? Not exactly a winter vacation " hot spot".
> Edmonton's just about exactly 1/2 way between where Shirley & I live, each of us about 2 1/2 - 3 hours away.


She was out in some fairly small community from Edmonton- she had a friend she was emailing there- and they wanted to meet up.
She also stayed with another email friend in San Francisco, and made her way down the Pacific Coast as far as she could on the buses. Traveling for $2 a throw.
I agree her experience was of intense cold- she only just got out of Vancouver Airport before it closed due to snow storms. Edmonton also has a vast covered mall but she loved shopping there.
That and the fantastic lights everyone had on and outside their houses.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> So long as I have enough to get in bread making supplies, and we have the dog food we will need I can get by! Will be tight!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> I want to buy different yarns in America than I can get on line, so I need very little in my case :thumbup:


I did the same thing when I went over there both times. Made sure there was plenty of space for yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Julie, so sorry to hear about all the anxiety due to a senseless mistake. Only a day and 1/2 seems like a week when you are anxious about something to do with being able to survive. Glad it turned out to be a mistake. So sorry to hear this as I know the stress was definitely not good for your health. Take some time to destress and just be quiet to get back to normal.
> 
> I've been thinking about what you suggested with changing the needles with the two different yarn sizes and I think I am at the point now where I could do that. Perhaps do some small swatches and try and get the same gauge for both. Might not work on the Colorwork project as the pattern changes from one yarn to the other continually, sometimes after only one stitch, but it does give me ideas for other projects. :idea: :idea: :idea: Thank you.


It really depends on how the yarns 'handle', on things like Shirley's Waterfall top- with it being so open, it really did not matter the exact gauge. 
It was stressful, but fortunately being so short a time, looking back- I am feeling good today. And especially now I have got taking the beta blocker sorted better, I am not so bothered by the AF as sometimes. I would have to acknowledge that life without Fale here, is a lot calmer. He always has his music on, which is good, but with the illness he has become rather a 'drama queen'.


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> Have you heard anything by now- this being a good two hours later!?


nope nothing yet .........and nothing on facebook


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning everyone. Well, I tried out my bread machine, my first loaf, a whole wheat done on the delay so that I would have hot fresh bread for breakfast this morning was a mess. I followed the instructions, but it came out a horribly formed mass that tasted awful, I'll post a pic later after I download. Oh well, the next loaf will be better, I'll just do a plain white loaf later and not on delay, just to play with the machine. It's an adventure, right? lololol
> Yes, I added the correct amount of gluten, before anyone asks. lol


I never use delay, because I have never found the result to be all that good. I wonder what NanaCaren finds with her machine.
So sorry it was a disaster- how disappointing!


----------



## pammie1234

I get my retirement deposited on the 1st. If that is a holiday or weekend, it is the next business day. If the 1st is a Saturday and Monday is a holiday, it is 4 days late! Not a huge difference, but I wish they would deposit it earlier rather than later.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Agnes,
> Thanks for posting that link, I will have to see what i can find of my family, my grandmothers family were Stewart, from Killean, Argylshire & her moms family was Marshall but they had been here for several generations, my cousin only found ancestors who were born in Quebec.
> 
> I hope they find out quickly what is troubling your son & get him on the mend.


I have it bookmarked so I can find it!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> We noticed, just figured you had to run out for something or were busy. We will always notice if you don't join in for any length of time.
> Wonderful that you found your beading supplies, it is always nice to find that you have the things you need and not have to repurchase those items.
> Hugs and have a great New Years Eve!!!


Hugs to you too, Kaye, and for Marla! I am really keen to get beading- boy it took a lot of hunting and shifting of boxes!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I'm 20+ pages behind, but glad to know your issues were resolved, Julie--whew. I can imagine the worry that caused!
> 
> Today is his last day of work. Meanwhile, DD is looking for a job. And I am in between! The circle of life goes on.
> 
> I have been working on my list of goals for the year. Wish me luck! I've knitted two of the four charts and think I'll do one more before I decide which is best; I have one blocking and one soaking.
> 
> We took the tree down yesterday so the room will feel bigger for a couple of days. LOL I don't think we're doing anything for New Year's, which is fine by me. I wish all of y'all the best, hugs & blessings! Hope to catch up soon.


$200 down is an awful lot to adjust to- it was a nasty Sunday for sure- and I did not sleep that well (surprise?!) 
All the best for the changed order of life.
Of course you have one more day of 2013 than I do- was forgetting for a moment. We are now New Year's Eve. Time to change my calendars over- But nobody gave me any wall calendars this year! Except I remind myself there is a Scottish one coming from Cousin Jean- looking forward to that. Jean is a real sweet heart. Does beautiful stained glass work, is working on a number of commissions presently.
Hope your tasks are progressing well!


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> nope nothing yet .........and nothing on facebook


Here's hoping it is all drama, and no real problem.


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> So true, but some of have to use their phones to talk when sitting across the table too. How did we survve? When I tell my kids I was 7 before we even had a phone they think I'm exagerating. As a teen, we had 14 families on a party line, needless to say we didn't use the phne much as it was always busy


We had a phone when I was pre-school. But after that, we never had one. My mom got one after I go married!
Friends were always so close in the country that we never felt the need for one, I guess.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

kehinkle said:


> Just started reading the new TP and marking my spot. Pg 10. Having a good time at DS's so not much reading getting done. See you all later. Going to meet another KPer soon.
> 
> Kathy


Good to hear that you arrived safely...the weather up there sounds really bad.
Hope you have a Happy New Year!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well back from check up and don't have to have thumb check for another year from today. they were running way behind; my appointment was for 10:10 a.m. and I finally saw the doctor at noon! At one point I fell asleep in the chair...LOL. Well, I've got to go load up some firewood and get the stove going; bit chilly in the house. then I'll begin on my craft room.
TTYL
Gweniepooh


----------



## jknappva

agnescr wrote:
Will just have to wait and see........he will be a drama queen,just as well its not eldest daughter, she is a hygiene monitor at the hospital he is in and she is a clean freek



Lurker 2 said:


> Have you heard anything by now- this being a good two hours later!?


Praying that you'll have good news about your son.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

pammie1234 said:


> I get my retirement deposited on the 1st. If that is a holiday or weekend, it is the next business day. If the 1st is a Saturday and Monday is a holiday, it is 4 days late! Not a huge difference, but I wish they would deposit it earlier rather than later.


If mine is on a holiday, I get it a day before...it's ridiculous that you have to wait until after for your deposit! like expenses take a holiday!!!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

I mean - he was really on the ice - didn't they have to abandon ship - and barely got all their supplies off before it sank?

when I think of any of the early explorers - regardless of where they were - I think of extraordinary men - would have been great to have met them.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> I believe he was on the ice for two winters. such extraordinary stamina. last evening on television, I watched the 1948 production of scott of the Antarctic. their experiences were harrowing.


----------



## iamsam

I love the pattern - and have some yarn I think would work - may need to try it.

sam



agnescr said:


> I wet blocked it Sam and the times I have seen her wear it, it looked fine,told her when she ever has to was it it will probably need reblocking


----------



## jknappva

I think I mentioned way back in the fall or possibly even August about knitting hunting socks for a friend of my daughter to give to her husband for Christmas...well, he liked them so much she wants me to make a couple more pair for his birthday the last of January!!! She mentioned paying this time as the first ones I didn't charge for. A little extra money is always good.
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

just bought some suet and bird seed yesterday - time to feed the feathered friends - they sure can go through the food.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wild, wet and windy Surrey. Definitely a day for stayng in and knitting.
> 
> I have not done catch up properly yet, so will do back and do that now.
> 
> In the meantime Monday photos......


----------



## iamsam

we all want mum when we don't feel good regardless of how we get along other times.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Good Heavens! I have come to the TP on page 17 tonight and one of the first things I see is Julie's pension issue. :shock:
> Anyway Julie I have skimmed your posts and I see that it was a mistake... thank goodness. What an error! Sorry to hear that you had to have the unneccessary stress that would have gone with that. Now I see we are now on page 47!! :shock: Lots to catch up on. Excuse me in advance for not posting to too many, but I promise I will read all of them.
> I have had one of THOSE days again I am afraid. DD rang me at 6am .... sick all night again and very upset. Anyway I called the midwife section at Hospital and by 8am we had an appointment to see doc again at 10.30. So this time this doc organised the nausea medication better and we now have enough for 4 weeks when they want her to see a doc there again. So of course all of this took up half the day, then off to mums then home to catch up a bit of daily chores and day over again.
> Well it looks like I have written a book this time.. so off I go to continue reading...


----------



## iamsam

your husband and I would get along great - I always talk back to the tv.

sam



KateB said:


> That's exactly what we do too, Shirley. Learnt long ago that our telly watching habits were not compatible although occasionally we will watch a crime thriller type programme together. I'm happy watching my soaps, documentaries & comedies whilst DH has his History Channel and sport....plus I don't shout at the TV unlike some I could mention!....he even argues with the News broadcasts!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I mean - he was really on the ice - didn't they have to abandon ship - and barely got all their supplies off before it sank?
> 
> when I think of any of the early explorers - regardless of where they were - I think of extraordinary men - would have been great to have met them.
> 
> sam


I was always fascinated by the African Explorers. There was a Mary Kingsley who spent a fantastic amount of time in the swamps and rivers of central Africa, hunting rare species.
All the while dressed in the long skirts and petticoats of her day. Talk of intrepid!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I think I mentioned way back in the fall or possibly even August about knitting hunting socks for a friend of my daughter to give to her husband for Christmas...well, he liked them so much she wants me to make a couple more pair for his birthday the last of January!!! She mentioned paying this time as the first ones I didn't charge for. A little extra money is always good.
> JuneK


Nice that she thought of recompense! They do take time!


----------



## iamsam

where are you going and don't forget to take pictures.

sam



darowil said:


> As I am going away on Sunday for 6 days I figured I would wait to recommence the mugs after I get back. When I remember to bring the camera up from downstairs I do have a few photos to post- including the Trevalling Vine which I finally finsihed from Julies workshop.


----------



## iamsam

what is that?

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> :-D Have just had an enjoyable couple of hours watching the 2013 Endinborough Tattoo. Love it and always try to watch each year.


----------



## iamsam

winding - I assume you mean what we call burping the baby - which we do as a matter of course - they seem to sleep better.

the women who are on such a strict schedule have only one child I bet - with six at home Heidi does not have time to worry about schedules - when Bentley is hungry he eats. he is into cereal and baby food now - is fond of sweet potatoes - does not like peas. lol

sam



darowil said:


> Maryanne would have choked or got none if we feed her while asleep. She had no suction so just sticking a bottle in would have no impact. And if I squeezed it in a sleeping Maryanne she would have choked (especially as she slept well).
> If they just feed the child how do they know when to stop feeding them at night? So do they wake themselves to shove the bottle in? I must admit I was never sure that winding was that important- if the wind was there why would patting them on the back help? Suerly it would come out itself if it needed to?
> I was stunned when I heard two mothers running around looking for their iPhones. They needed them so they could feed their babies! The app told them whether it was feed time, which side to use and how long they had feed them for. I thought that things were freer than that. Told Vicky that and she was amazed- she hadn't heard of it so it doesn't seem that all of them are doing it.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> what is that?
> 
> sam


There is a lot of information ,Sam if you google it. It is a big Military display held at Holyrood Castle in Edinburgh every year. Massed Pipe Bands and many visiting bands etc, I remember a Dutch bicycle team- they were brilliant, maybe a couple of years back.


----------



## iamsam

what a grand adventure - I do want to be there.

sam



jknappva said:


> I just saw on the news that the Russian ice-breaker is also trapped within sight of the research vessel....WOW!! What a time when the ice breaker is stuck fast in the ice!
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam

I don't think there is much chance of it sinking though.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> I think it may be the Australian rescue ice breaker that was at risk of being trapped. the captain got that ship out of the ice before it closed in. the research vessel is the Russian ship on which there are some 74 people. a worrying time for all associated with the rescue attempt.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> $200 down is an awful lot to adjust to- it was a nasty Sunday for sure- and I did not sleep that well (surprise?!)
> 
> Of course you have one more day of 2013 than I do- was forgetting for a moment. We are now New Year's Eve. Time to change my calendars over- But nobody gave me any wall calendars this year!


I can't imagine having that sort of cut in pay--it's so close now I really have no idea what I'd do to reduce expenses. But it's sorted, and thus your Happy New Year may be happier as a result! 

Agnes, I hope things with your son are not serious and are settled quickly.

Nearly noon here and I've just gotten a little work done--need to get to something else! DD and I need to go over to Joanns (me for something he wants me to check on and she for a job application) in a bit--she is right now making a few calls in her job search, and I told her if she gets a job in a craft store, where she'll have a discount, it will make my goal of not buying any new supplies even harder to achieve. Heh. She really wants to work in taxidermy, of course, but anything in the meanwhile will do for an income.

I know I have forgotten something I wanted to comment on, but I confess to skimming somewhat to catch up. If I've overlooked something serious, please accept my apologies and know that I'm sending good thoughts no matter what!


----------



## gagesmom

2pm here and I have to run. Grab my uniform from the dryer and gather up stuff for work tonight. Check in later on, have agreat afternoon, evening, morning all.


----------



## iamsam

I didn't realize it would get so warm there - I doubt if it is that warm now - too fun.

sam



darowil said:


> It is a triffle cold there Sam even in summer I would imagine.
> Checked it up in fact. Mawson (which I'm guessing might be the closest becuase of the relation to Mawson that Valerie mentioned) had a maximum in December of 4.7C (40F), the highest maximum in the Australian areas was 10.2 (50F). But it would be wonderful to go down there. And it would be a great story to tell if you are in a situation where you know you are not really in any real danger.
> http://www.bom.gov.au/climate/dwo/IDCJDW0920.shtml have a look at what you could expect.


----------



## iamsam

great minds think alike Shirley - office max has a chair on sale that I like and will buy today if Heidi goes to town.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Julie -- we will always be here for you -- trying to face something like that and also feel like you are absolutely alone makes everything look worse. I am so glad it was not an individual mistake. I imagine there were lots of people who were sick with worry and felt the same way you did-
> 
> I am thankful it wasn't really happening.
> 
> --------
> Gwen, how are you doing? haven't had a visit with you on skype for some time. hopefully later on today - we are going out shopping for a new chair for my computer desk as well as to the library but will be back later.


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming to your son agnes - I sympathize with him - hopefully he will be out and top of the mark very soon.

sam



agnescr said:


> One thing after another just been told via facebook that son is in the Victoria hospital Kirkcaldy,lots of pain and high temperature might be gallstones, colic or a virus going for x-rays and ultra sound so will have to wait to see if he will be out for Hogmanay.It's a bit strange for him as he is a staff nurse in one of the Edinbrugh hospitals.bet he will be a bad patient forever pressing the buzzer


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> There is a lot of information ,Sam if you google it. It is a big Military display held at Holyrood Castle in Edinburgh every year. Massed Pipe Bands and many visiting bands etc, I remember a Dutch bicycle team- they were brilliant, maybe a couple of years back.


there you go Sam and plenty more on youtube











The Athol highlands are a private army employed by the Duke of Atholl at Atholl palace perthshire


----------



## agnescr

tickets are already being reserved for 2014........they go like hotcakes. Performers from all parts of the globe


----------



## agnescr

thewren said:


> just bought some suet and bird seed yesterday - time to feed the feathered friends - they sure can go through the food.
> 
> sam


I bought some suit today as well ...but mine went in my clootie dumpling :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> great minds think alike Shirley - office max has a chair on sale that I like and will buy today if Heidi goes to town.
> 
> sam


I got a really nice chair at Staples. I need one that has a back adjustment - If I have the back straight it seems to be easier on my shoulder-back issues. I think it will work out well. Cost me an extra 20.oo but worth it if it helps keep the pain down. My old one is ready to 'throw in the towel' (collapse) . I sit in it all the time so it is worth it to me to get a fairly good one. Kelly is picking it up for me in his pickup tomorrow. He will take the old one out to the 'tip' (garbage dump) - We sure dread them moving away from us now that we decided we just couldn't go!! oh well, we will survive. He is such a good son.


----------



## Designer1234

Marjorie ( my sister who had the colon cancer surgery) got home last night . I just phoned her and she was in tears -- she didn't remember why she was hurting and was so glad to hear from me. I reasured her and she said that 
'she didn't know what happened ' and why was she hurting so much. So sad. 

I called her daughter who called the nurse on standbye and she is going to drop by and make sure they are giving her the pain medication the doctor ordered. She won't likely be able to give herself the meds. I am concerned that they might feel it is too much for them as they are not a nursing home nor are they set up for alzheimers. However, the staff all love Marj and want to keep her there as long as possible. I called the Manager awhile before Christmas to see how she is doing - *I visited Marj a year ago in Ottawa and became friends with the staff so I really am happy they will keep her as long as they possibly can. 

So sad. I notice she has gone down hill since the surgery which is not unexpected as the surgeon warned that it would likely happen.


----------



## pammie1234

Shirley, you mentioned earlier a beading workshop. I have zero beads and will need to get some. Do you know when this will be, and the size beads I will need? I may be jumping the gun, but I'm trying to get my projects ready to go!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Nice that she thought of recompense! They do take time!


Yes, they do. But they've been generous with giving me venison from the husband's hunting trips and also fish. Frozen fish is not the same as fresh.
My son told me he was going to bring me a couple of packs of frozen striped bass. He fishes for them at the intake canal for the power station where he used to work before retiring. They get about 30" long....really huge fish. And they're such good eating!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I don't think there is much chance of it sinking though.
> 
> sam


ptofValerie wrote:
I think it may be the Australian rescue ice breaker that was at risk of being trapped. the captain got that ship out of the ice before it closed in. the research vessel is the Russian ship on which there are some 74 people. a worrying time for all associated with the rescue attempt

I heard on the news earlier that the research vessel was Australian...have no idea if they had it correct.
JuneK


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> Do the chickens lay when it is cold? Ours stop for a while in the cold weather. (Well they did when we had them). Nearly asked if your chooks lay in the cold- then realised that hardly anyone would know what I was talking about.


I think they usually do stop laying in the winter, but these are still producing an egg a day each. Maybe because it has not been a particularly cold winter so far - only wet! I would have known what you meant by chooks!


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Marjorie ( my sister who had the colon cancer surgery) got home last night . I just phoned her and she was in tears -- she didn't remember why she was hurting and was so glad to hear from me. I reasured her and she said that
> 'she didn't know what happened ' and why was she hurting so much. So sad.
> 
> I called her daughter who called the nurse on standbye and she is going to drop by and make sure they are giving her the pain medication the doctor ordered. She won't likely be able to give herself the meds. I am concerned that they might feel it is too much for them as they are not a nursing home nor are they set up for alzheimers. However, the staff all love Marj and want to keep her there as long as possible. I called the Manager awhile before Christmas to see how she is doing - *I visited Marj a year ago in Ottawa and became friends with the staff so I really am happy they will keep her as long as they possibly can.
> 
> So sad. I notice she has gone down hill since the surgery which is not unexpected as the surgeon warned that it would likely happen.


I'm so sorry Marj is so confused about the pain. That can be so hard...bless her heart. I continue to pray for her. I really hope she can stay where she is...I'm sure a move will be even more confusing for her.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> I think they usually do stop laying in the winter, but these are still producing an egg a day each. Maybe because it has not been a particularly cold winter so far - only wet! I would have known what you meant by chooks!


Hi Angela,
Hope you are ok, I have seen on the news that the Thames if very high around your area. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

pammie1234 said:


> Shirley, you mentioned earlier a beading workshop. I have zero beads and will need to get some. Do you know when this will be, and the size beads I will need? I may be jumping the gun, but I'm trying to get my projects ready to go!


I've sent you a pm x


----------



## pammie1234

PurpleFi said:


> I've sent you a pm x


I got it and appreciate the info!


----------



## iamsam

glad you got there safe and sound Kathy - are you meeting anyone we know?

sam



kehinkle said:


> Just started reading the new TP and marking my spot. Pg 10. Having a good time at DS's so not much reading getting done. See you all later. Going to meet another KPer soon.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## iamsam

I'll make you all jealous - we always had a private line - one of the perks of being the preacher's kid. lol

sam

but I do remembers the wall phone with the crank to ring the operator - and when we were living in Pennsylvania we just told the operator who we wanted to talk to - didn't need the number.



jknappva said:


> We had a phone when I was pre-school. But after that, we never had one. My mom got one after I go married!
> Friends were always so close in the country that we never felt the need for one, I guess.
> JuneK


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Angela,
> Hope you are ok, I have seen on the news that the Thames if very high around your area. xxx


Yes. When I came past the river yesterday it was up to the pavement at one point. You couldn't see where the pavement ended and the river began! Won't be walking along there! We're OK here - well up and away from the river.


----------



## iamsam

that would be so fun to see in person.

sam



agnescr said:


> there you go Sam and plenty more on youtube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Athol highlands are a private army employed by the Duke of Atholl at Atholl palace perthshire


----------



## iamsam

I didn't know they were definitely moving - when did they make their decision?

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I got a really nice chair at Staples. I need one that has a back adjustment - If I have the back straight it seems to be easier on my shoulder-back issues. I think it will work out well. Cost me an extra 20.oo but worth it if it helps keep the pain down. My old one is ready to 'throw in the towel' (collapse) . I sit in it all the time so it is worth it to me to get a fairly good one. Kelly is picking it up for me in his pickup tomorrow. He will take the old one out to the 'tip' (garbage dump) - We sure dread them moving away from us now that we decided we just couldn't go!! oh well, we will survive. He is such a good son.


----------



## machriste

PurpleFi said:


> We too have a Toyota, it's a 10 yr old Rav4 and I just love it.


I have you beat, Purplefi! I have a 20 yr. old Corolla with 221,000+ miles on it. Still seems to run fine. Can't find a reason to replace it.


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> that would be so fun to see in person.
> 
> sam


It's a great spectacle Sam, but it can be cold and wet! They build the tiers of seats in front of the castle entrance in the open air, so there's no roof to protect you from the elements. I haven't been for years as it's so difficult to get tickets (it's on in August and I think they go on sale soon) and hotel prices in Edinburgh soar at that time.


----------



## KateB

Oops...a gwennie, although she hasn't been doing them recently, I hope I haven't inherited her crown! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Pup lover

Patches39 said:


> Finish with my cowl, looks OK.
> What do you think, no pattern.


both are very well done, love the green colors!


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> I bought a six months size which Heidi said would be good.
> 
> I'm thinking a swifter wet mop will do the trick. Heidi has one and she uses the pads that you can launder - I am going to need to use more than one.
> 
> sam


I have seen a pattern for knitting your own pads for the Swiffers.


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> Marjorie ( my sister who had the colon cancer surgery) got home last night . I just phoned her and she was in tears -- she didn't remember why she was hurting and was so glad to hear from me. I reasured her and she said that
> 'she didn't know what happened ' and why was she hurting so much. So sad.
> 
> I called her daughter who called the nurse on standbye and she is going to drop by and make sure they are giving her the pain medication the doctor ordered. She won't likely be able to give herself the meds. I am concerned that they might feel it is too much for them as they are not a nursing home nor are they set up for alzheimers. However, the staff all love Marj and want to keep her there as long as possible. I called the Manager awhile before Christmas to see how she is doing - *I visited Marj a year ago in Ottawa and became friends with the staff so I really am happy they will keep her as long as they possibly can.
> 
> So sad. I notice she has gone down hill since the surgery which is not unexpected as the surgeon warned that it would likely happen.


WOW, such pain for you and your family. I understand who hard it is to care for a family member with such pain, but you do what you can. Will keep you all in deep prayer, for strength, understanding, and clear thinking. Laced with much love.


----------



## Pup lover

Designer1234 wrote:
I agree with that completely. We each have our own space and it works very well for us. It would be horrible if either of us had to watch the other's tv -- we learned a long time ago to have a place of our own and then a place where we eat and have a cup of tea and sometimes sit and talk for hours. Each of us has our own place though. It makes for a happy marriage. grin



KateB said:


> That's exactly what we do too, Shirley. Learnt long ago that our telly watching habits were not compatible although occasionally we will watch a crime thriller type programme together. I'm happy watching my soaps, documentaries & comedies whilst DH has his History Channel and sport....plus I don't shout at the TV unlike some I could mention!....he even argues with the News broadcasts!


We have shows we watch together, which we dvr and then watch when convenient but most of our viewing is vastly different. I prefer crime shows CSI, Criminal Minds etc., he likes the History Channel. Time apart for couples is just as important as time together!


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very wet and windy Great Bend. It is -7.2c/ 19f and 05:21, with a drizzly freezing rain falling.
> 
> The house is quiet not even the dogs are up. I am enjoying my morning coffee and trying to catch up. I am sure the hours in a day are shortened when there are holidays.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need. Giant Happy Hugs to all.


Thanks for the coffee Caren, need a wakemeup this time of day, love you too!!


----------



## Patches39

Pup lover said:


> both are very well done, love the green colors!


Thanks  Happy new year to you and your family. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Hi All.....just a quick check-in. I have not been able to be online for several days, plus other complications. I hope everyone had a lovely and peaceful and heart-warming Christmas & holiday. Ours has been topsy-turvy. On Christmas Eve Day my brother in Pittsburgh had an emergency triple by-pass surgery...and his recovery is not going as well as hoped. He still has some rough days ahead. Any prayers would be welcomed. We have altered our travel plans, so we are in P'bgh at the moment. We had planned to be back in Chicago today. oh well....glad we are flexible enough to be of some help to the family.

Again....hearty greetings to all, I have been "off-line" for quite a while...so don't know what's happenin'....hope all is good, but prayers for those in need....birthday greetings to all...glad ALL of you were born! 
Hugs, Carol il/oh....and now PA.


----------



## Patches39

cmaliza said:


> Hi All.....just a quick check-in. I have not been able to be online for several days, plus other complications. I hope everyone had a lovely and peaceful and heart-warming Christmas & holiday. Ours has been topsy-turvy. On Christmas Eve Day my brother in Pittsburgh had an emergency triple by-pass surgery...and his recovery is not going as well as hoped. He still has some rough days ahead. Any prayers would be welcomed. We have altered our travel plans, so we are in P'bgh at the moment. We had planned to be back in Chicago today. oh well....glad we are flexible enough to be of some help to the family.
> 
> Again....hearty greetings to all, I have been "off-line" for quite a while...so don't know what's happenin'....hope all is good, but prayers for those in need....birthday greetings to all...glad ALL of you were born!
> Hugs, Carol il/oh....and now PA.


Prayers going up now.


----------



## Pup lover

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning everyone. Well, I tried out my bread machine, my first loaf, a whole wheat done on the delay so that I would have hot fresh bread for breakfast this morning was a mess. I followed the instructions, but it came out a horribly formed mass that tasted awful, I'll post a pic later after I download. Oh well, the next loaf will be better, I'll just do a plain white loaf later and not on delay, just to play with the machine. It's an adventure, right? lololol
> Yes, I added the correct amount of gluten, before anyone asks. lol


A lot of the receipts I use say not good for the delay function, I have never tried that. When I get home will send you the whole wheat italian bread that is sooo good. It is not all whole wheat a mix of whole wheat and white


----------



## RookieRetiree

Carol - I was wondering how come you weren't on - just chalked it up to being busy over the holidays. So sorry to hear of your brother's heart surgery -- the complications are a worry, I'm sure. Praying that all will be well soon.



cmaliza said:


> Hi All.....just a quick check-in. I have not been able to be online for several days, plus other complications. I hope everyone had a lovely and peaceful and heart-warming Christmas & holiday. Ours has been topsy-turvy. On Christmas Eve Day my brother in Pittsburgh had an emergency triple by-pass surgery...and his recovery is not going as well as hoped. He still has some rough days ahead. Any prayers would be welcomed. We have altered our travel plans, so we are in P'bgh at the moment. We had planned to be back in Chicago today. oh well....glad we are flexible enough to be of some help to the family.
> 
> Again....hearty greetings to all, I have been "off-line" for quite a while...so don't know what's happenin'....hope all is good, but prayers for those in need....birthday greetings to all...glad ALL of you were born!
> Hugs, Carol il/oh....and now PA.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hi Pup Lover - could you send it to me too? I'm about to start using the bread maker again.



Pup lover said:


> A lot of the receipts I use say not good for the delay function, I have never tried that. When I get home will send you the whole wheat italian bread that is sooo good. It is not all whole wheat a mix of whole wheat and white


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> Hi All.....just a quick check-in. I have not been able to be online for several days, plus other complications. I hope everyone had a lovely and peaceful and heart-warming Christmas & holiday. Ours has been topsy-turvy. On Christmas Eve Day my brother in Pittsburgh had an emergency triple by-pass surgery...and his recovery is not going as well as hoped. He still has some rough days ahead. Any prayers would be welcomed. We have altered our travel plans, so we are in P'bgh at the moment. We had planned to be back in Chicago today. oh well....glad we are flexible enough to be of some help to the family.
> 
> Again....hearty greetings to all, I have been "off-line" for quite a while...so don't know what's happenin'....hope all is good, but prayers for those in need....birthday greetings to all...glad ALL of you were born!
> Hugs, Carol il/oh....and now PA.


I'm just stopping by for a moment as I have to be knitting my workshop project and saw this. So sorry to hear about the emergency surgery and pray he starts to do better. Yes, it is nice that your schedule is flexible and you can be of help to the family.

Designer....Sorry to hear you sister is in so much pain. It is heartbreaking knowing she doesn't even know why. I hope they can keep the pain under control and that her recovery is quick so they can keep her there.

We had two birthdays, my son's and my grandson's. Perhaps I already mentioned this. Then today we went to the movie and saw Mandela. It is a long movie, so if you go be prepared. We really liked it and found Mandela's transformation and ability to forgive inspiring. The movie has been renovated and they now have these huge leather seats that are recliners and the rows are huge so you can put your foot rest up and there is still more room for someone to get by if they needed to than a regular aisle. DH said it's like flying first class only in a movie. As you can imagine, not many seats in the theater and tickets assign you your seat.


----------



## Pup lover

cmaliza said:


> Hi All.....just a quick check-in. I have not been able to be online for several days, plus other complications. I hope everyone had a lovely and peaceful and heart-warming Christmas & holiday. Ours has been topsy-turvy. On Christmas Eve Day my brother in Pittsburgh had an emergency triple by-pass surgery...and his recovery is not going as well as hoped. He still has some rough days ahead. Any prayers would be welcomed. We have altered our travel plans, so we are in P'bgh at the moment. We had planned to be back in Chicago today. oh well....glad we are flexible enough to be of some help to the family.
> 
> Again....hearty greetings to all, I have been "off-line" for quite a while...so don't know what's happenin'....hope all is good, but prayers for those in need....birthday greetings to all...glad ALL of you were born!
> Hugs, Carol il/oh....and now PA.


Prayers for your brother and family. You arent missing much up this way except for cold and snow headed our way and you will probably get that there. Hugs to you Carol!


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi Pup Lover - could you send it to me too? I'm about to start using the bread maker again.


will do! I will just post it here so that anyone who wants it can have it. It is the one I go to most often.


----------



## busyworkerbee

darowil said:


> I'm trying to convince myself that at 1230am I do not need to eat and you post these luscious looking cookies?


That is one occasion that occurs periodically for me, I generally have a large drink of cold milk and lay down. For some reason, that works for me. I go to sleep fairly quickly.


----------



## KateB

cmaliza said:


> Hi All.....just a quick check-in. I have not been able to be online for several days, plus other complications. I hope everyone had a lovely and peaceful and heart-warming Christmas & holiday. Ours has been topsy-turvy. On Christmas Eve Day my brother in Pittsburgh had an emergency triple by-pass surgery...and his recovery is not going as well as hoped. He still has some rough days ahead. Any prayers would be welcomed. We have altered our travel plans, so we are in P'bgh at the moment. We had planned to be back in Chicago today. oh well....glad we are flexible enough to be of some help to the family.
> 
> Again....hearty greetings to all, I have been "off-line" for quite a while...so don't know what's happenin'....hope all is good, but prayers for those in need....birthday greetings to all...glad ALL of you were born!
> Hugs, Carol il/oh....and now PA.


Best wishes to your brother, Carol.


----------



## KateB

Designer - so sorry to hear about your sister's pain, Shirley. I hope they can get her comfortable again, and that she gets to stay in the facility she's already in.


----------



## busyworkerbee

jknappva said:


> My retirement check from my city employment usually goes in my account the last day of the month. Since the city has a holiday on New Year's Eve, I expected it to go in today. For some odd reason, it was posted on Sat. Still wondering what's up with that! But so happy it was ahead of time instead of late!
> So I know all about checking the bank balance for expected deposits!
> JuneK


It is even more fun ti find unexpected deposits like rebate from funeral insurance, came at just the right time. Mind you, checked where it came from before touching.


----------



## Pup lover

I have been bad today at work and have eaten about a half dozen short bread cookies. They are one of my weaknesses, so I dont buy them often but there was a box at the grocery for 99 cents. Couldnt pass it up. 

Have a friend mom and I ran into at Walmart over the weekend her son is 9 months old, refuses to take a bottle, not sure about solid foods of any kind, and he still doesnt sleep more than 3 - 4 hours at a time. I cannot image not sleeping more than 4 hours at a time for 9 months. Told her I wouldnt have any hair left! After we walked away mom and I both agreed if your hungry enough you will take a bottle and you can cry yourself back to sleep (as long as there is nothing wrong with you.) 

Have talked to DH, the lady who worked for me while gone (and is still here part-time) and my boss and we are going to continue job sharing for the time being. DH says as long as we can make the bills hes fine with it. We are and have been, so will just try to tighten a bit to make things like insurance etc. a bit easier. I will work 3 days a week and she will work 2. She will have a 5 day weekend and I will have a 4 day weekend. REally looking forward to it, not that havent been doing it parttime already but 5 days a week instead of just 3.

DH's mom is 81 and slipping some in what she can do, so I have started cooking for her and her DH a couple times a week. He does the housework but is not much on cooking, gets take out, so an easy thing I can do to help them out. And I will be able to spend more time with my mom and my DH and DSs and DGS and hopefully knit and sew more on a regular basis. 

I got started on my craft room, bought two new rubber bins and filled them with yarn that I had in the plastic zippered things you buy bedspreads or pillows or whatnot in. They work great for yarn if larger, smaller ones I use for shampoo etc. when traveling. Need to organize the shelves and  buy another bin (maybe 2) to finish getting yarn out of bags. Then I need to go through my material and figure out what projects I want to do there. A couple of babies due in April so blankets to make etc. 

Mom sent me an email says we are in for some snow. Not sure what she means, if its a lot or just flurries. Hoping for A LOT!!! Will try to get some pictures posted this week from Christmas and projects finished. 

Finishing up my work day all work is done, boss not back yet. Will close out so ya'll dont get bored with the book. 

Prayers n hugs for all!


----------



## angelam

Cmaliza - so sorry to hear of your brother's emergency surgery. Hope his recovery begins to improve soon. I'm sure you're pleased that you are able to be there and not miles away feeling helpless.
Angora - So glad you enjoyed Mandela. I'm hoping to see it next week - it goes on general release here in a few days time. When I was in South Africa earlier this year we went to Robben Island - what a bleak place that is. Just can't imagine spending years of your life there hacking stones. To make it worse you can see the real world, Capetown, across the water. Your movie theatre sounds very comfortable, if the film gets boring you could take a nap in those seats!


----------



## Pup lover

Designer1234 wrote:
Marjorie ( my sister who had the colon cancer surgery) got home last night . I just phoned her and she was in tears -- she didn't remember why she was hurting and was so glad to hear from me. I reasured her and she said that 
'she didn't know what happened ' and why was she hurting so much. So sad. 

I called her daughter who called the nurse on standbye and she is going to drop by and make sure they are giving her the pain medication the doctor ordered. She won't likely be able to give herself the meds. I am concerned that they might feel it is too much for them as they are not a nursing home nor are they set up for alzheimers. However, the staff all love Marj and want to keep her there as long as possible. I called the Manager awhile before Christmas to see how she is doing - *I visited Marj a year ago in Ottawa and became friends with the staff so I really am happy they will keep her as long as they possibly can. 

So sad. I notice she has gone down hill since the surgery which is not unexpected as the surgeon warned that it would likely happen.

Shirley, hope that she is able to stay where she is and that they get her pain under control. The only time I really remember having pain was the first night after surgery, DH says I was pretty demanding for the morephine (sp?). After that it wasnt bad, though I was pretty good about spacing out my doses of the two different meds so that I didnt get too uncomfortable. DH says they teach them to stay ahead of it, cause once it gets ahead its harder to get under control again. Keeping Marj and you in my prayers. Hugs


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> I didn't know they were definitely moving - when did they make their decision?
> 
> sam


They say they are- but we will see as I am not sure that Gayle is that enthusiastic. We are not going to go though. YOu might have been away -- All our medical help is here and we just couldn't - when it came right down to it, see where it was a good idea for us as we are fortunate to have an excellent cardiologist - the hospital is close, and it would not be as good there. We just felt we couldn't go the closer it got. We are disappointed but relieved as it was more and more obvious that we should stay here where he is known by his doctor, the hospital, the heart function clinic etc. We are disappointed - and dread them moving but 
it just wasn't in the books for both of us to go there - with the health situation the way it is.

They are going out at the end of January and then they will 
put their house up for sale in March if things go the way they plan. As I mentioned, Gayle is a procrastinator and has made no plans so we shall see. We have never been absolutely sure they will go.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Just dropped in to see my best friend in Germany's website and blog and see she won a Latin Grammy for best Brazilian music. Thought you might like to see this:

http://robin.goldsby.de/biography/

I'm so proud of her.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Shirley, hope they get your sister's pain under control; I'm sure it all is so tough for you being far away. Prayers heading your and her way.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Here is a photo of what I am knitting for Designers workshops in Tamara's Commuter Capelet:


----------



## busyworkerbee

. Then I ordered a Jean Greenhowe book after I saw something posted that I thought was cute. With the exchange, it was $22. The one on Amazon was $36. Of course, mine is used, but hopefully will be in good condition.[/quote]

I love the Jean Greenhowe dolls. I recently gained the MacScarecrow Family pattern book through K4BN, a deceased estate had 2 copies of this book. Will be a fun challenge one day.


----------



## pammie1234

busyworkerbee said:


> . Then I ordered a Jean Greenhowe book after I saw something posted that I thought was cute. With the exchange, it was $22. The one on Amazon was $36. Of course, mine is used, but hopefully will be in good condition.


I love the Jean Greenhowe dolls. I recently gained the MacScarecrow Family pattern book through K4BN, a deceased estate had 2 copies of this book. Will be a fun challenge one day.[/quote]

I got the Knitted Toys. Someone posted Snow White and the 7 Dwarfs. It is supposed to be in that book. It was so cute! I'm sure it will be filled with lots of great things.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I can't imagine having that sort of cut in pay--it's so close now I really have no idea what I'd do to reduce expenses. But it's sorted, and thus your Happy New Year may be happier as a result!
> 
> Agnes, I hope things with your son are not serious and are settled quickly.
> 
> Nearly noon here and I've just gotten a little work done--need to get to something else! DD and I need to go over to Joanns (me for something he wants me to check on and she for a job application) in a bit--she is right now making a few calls in her job search, and I told her if she gets a job in a craft store, where she'll have a discount, it will make my goal of not buying any new supplies even harder to achieve. Heh. She really wants to work in taxidermy, of course, but anything in the meanwhile will do for an income.
> 
> I know I have forgotten something I wanted to comment on, but I confess to skimming somewhat to catch up. If I've overlooked something serious, please accept my apologies and know that I'm sending good thoughts no matter what!


2014 has to be better than 2013 was, for me at least!
Hope DD's job search is successful quickly, good that she is prepared to take what ever is available! 
Just trying to get the oomph to make some lunch, although I have a nice brew of 'coffee', may check in on the news- see if there is any more word from Antarctica. The day has turned out sunny, but with a bit of breeze to cool things down- nice weather in other words.


----------



## Lurker 2

ooopps so that is another way of creating a Gwenie!


----------



## sassafras123

Shirley,HOPE they get your sister's pain under control.
Went to Zumba for first time since before I got sick in July. Only stayed half an hour but had fun.
Jogged ten minutes, walked fifty with Maya. Then went to three stores.looked at Shark steamer. Will check out Big Lots and Kmart prices.
In Jamie's. Going to have lunch then watercolor.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Yes, they do. But they've been generous with giving me venison from the husband's hunting trips and also fish. Frozen fish is not the same as fresh.
> My son told me he was going to bring me a couple of packs of frozen striped bass. He fishes for them at the intake canal for the power station where he used to work before retiring. They get about 30" long....really huge fish. And they're such good eating!
> JuneK


One of the neighbours gave me a snapper from their fishing trip a few weeks ago- ate it the next morning - best fish I have had in ages! Don't think we have Bass here. lots of fish types, but definitely southern species.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> 2014 has to be better than 2013 was, for me at least!
> Hope DD's job search is successful quickly, good that she is prepared to take what ever is available!
> Just trying to get the oomph to make some lunch, although I have a nice brew of 'coffee', may check in on the news- see if there is any more word from Antarctica. The day has turned out sunny, but with a bit of breeze to cool things down- nice weather in other words.


I feel the same way--if I can accomplish goals #1 (hug all my GC) and #2 (get my dog!), I think I will count the year a success. At any rate, it feels possible right now, and that's a good thing.

My car wouldn't start (low battery), so DD and I walked up to Joann's. I did find some cord to try and make the camera strap he wants. It was only $2.49 so if it doesn't work, not much is lost and I can always repurpose it, I suppose. We stopped at a couple other places and she filled out one application on the spot, then after we got back here, she dropped off her bag and went the other way. I'm crossing my fingers!

Shirley, I hope your sister gets settled and her pain is managed--it has to be hard for her, not understanding, but it's good that you know the staff and can find out what's happening as well. Knowing they care about her goes a long way, I'm sure.

Carol, sending healing thoughts for your brother. These things are hard enough when they're planned, but having an emergency really throws one for a loop. May he mend quickly & well.


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Here is a photo of what I am knitting for Designers workshops in Tamara's Commuter Capelet:


Beautiful work, and lovely color  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora1 said:


> Here is a photo of what I am knitting for Designers workshops in Tamara's Commuter Capelet:


Love the colors!


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> what is that?
> 
> sam


Sam, where have you been hiding, I am talking about the annual Endinborough Military Tattoo. It is held every year at Endinborough Castle in Scotland.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Sam, where have you been hiding, I am talking about the annual Endinborough Military Tattoo. It is held every year at Endinborough Castle in Scotland.


Edinburgh!!!!!!!!!! and Holyrood Palace


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> Edinburgh!!!!!!!!!! and Holyrood Palace


Ta Julie, knew I was spelling it wrong, and was never aware the Castle had another name. Now I understand the Holyrood references. For me it was always Endinbough Castle.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Yes. When I came past the river yesterday it was up to the pavement at one point. You couldn't see where the pavement ended and the river began! Won't be walking along there! We're OK here - well up and away from the river.


That is way too close for comfort, I hope the water doesn't get any higher.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> She was out in some fairly small community from Edmonton- she had a friend she was emailing there- and they wanted to meet up.
> She also stayed with another email friend in San Francisco, and made her way down the Pacific Coast as far as she could on the buses. Traveling for $2 a throw.
> I agree her experience was of intense cold- she only just got out of Vancouver Airport before it closed due to snow storms. Edmonton also has a vast covered mall but she loved shopping there.
> That and the fantastic lights everyone had on and outside their houses.


That would be West Edmonton Mall, when built it was the largest mall in the world, not sure if that is still the case. It has an amusement park & a water park with wave pool & water slides, a dolphin show & 100's of stores. My kids used to love going there as kids & my son now takes his kids. We go a couple of times a year.


----------



## Designer1234

pammie1234 said:


> Shirley, you mentioned earlier a beading workshop. I have zero beads and will need to get some. Do you know when this will be, and the size beads I will need? I may be jumping the gun, but I'm trying to get my projects ready to go!


I went to the local bead store today and bought some beading needles -- I have so many beads and think that at least some of them would work for me. I will be sending out a 'happenings' this next week about Purple's class. It will be a good one --


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> that would be so fun to see in person.
> 
> sam


The Australian Army did one many years ago the I got to see live. It was even better for being live. I would love to see the Scottish one live, but have never been in a financial position to do so. That said, the camera work gets better every year.


----------



## Designer1234

Pup lover said:


> After we walked away mom and I both agreed if your hungry enough you will take a bottle and you can cry yourself back to sleep (as long as there is nothing wrong with you.)
> 
> we are going to continue job sharing for the time being. DH says as long as we can make the bills hes fine with it. I will work 3 days a week and she will work 2. She will have a 5 day weekend and I will have a 4 day weekend. REally looking forward to it, not that havent been doing it parttime already but 5 days a week instead of just 3.
> !


I agree about the baby-- they learn very young how to have control of their mom -- rather a bad thing to start it that young.

I think it is great that you can job share. It will give you so much more time at home - they didn't even know the word when I was working -- It would have been wonderful to share my job with someone else. Congratulations.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> I mean - he was really on the ice - didn't they have to abandon ship - and barely got all their supplies off before it sank?
> 
> when I think of any of the early explorers - regardless of where they were - I think of extraordinary men - would have been great to have met them.
> 
> sam


So true, can you imagine the first people who explored the Rockies & the Pacific northwest, thick bush cliffs, wild rivers, they must have been amazing people. Even the people who homesteaded must have been tough to cme & endure our winter in log shacks, many with no farming knowledge & little money to buy stock& equipment.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> just bought some suet and bird seed yesterday - time to feed the feathered friends - they sure can go through the food.
> 
> sam


We feed canola seed, the birds love it, we have many chickadees & gross beaks


----------



## Designer1234

angelam said:


> Cmaliza - so sorry to hear of your brother's emergency surgery. Hope his recovery begins to improve soon. !


Carol I have been through that 3 different times and then really major heart surgery with my husband. He would not be here if it weren't for the wonderful surgeries and care he received -- they do wonderful things now. It is so scary for the family though. My Prayers are with you all.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Ta Julie, knew I was spelling it wrong, and was never aware the Castle had another name. Now I understand the Holyrood references. For me it was always Endinbough Castle.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> That would be West Edmonton Mall, when built it was the largest mall in the world, not sure if that is still the case. It has an amusement park & a water park with wave pool & water slides, a dolphin show & 100's of stores. My kids used to love going there as kids & my son now takes his kids. We go a couple of times a year.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Thanks for the coffee Caren, need a wakemeup this time of day, love you too!!


YOu are most welcome and thank you.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Here is a photo of what I am knitting for Designers workshops in Tamara's Commuter Capelet:


That is looking good :thumbup: :thumbup: You are doing a fabulous job.


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Yes. When I came past the river yesterday it was up to the pavement at one point. You couldn't see where the pavement ended and the river began! Won't be walking along there! We're OK here - well up and away from the river.


Glad you are safe. xx


----------



## busyworkerbee

We have shows we watch together, which we dvr and then watch when convenient but most of our viewing is vastly different. I prefer crime shows CSI, Criminal Minds etc., he likes the History Channel. Time apart for couples is just as important as time together![/quote]

I am thanking God that dm and dsf have their own spaces for next9 days. Dsf is waiting on surgery to put wedge in neck, btween c5 & c6 I think, so he is best left alone. Dm, who seems to be displaying early symptoms of alziemhers, has her space, but cannot seem to understand his desire to be alone. Also does not want to understand why neither of us want to watch the tenis with her. I also grew up not allowed to change the channel away from tge sports telecasts, so now take delight in the fact that it is my choice whether to watch or not.


----------



## PurpleFi

machriste said:


> I have you beat, Purplefi! I have a 20 yr. old Corolla with 221,000+ miles on it. Still seems to run fine. Can't find a reason to replace it.


This the second Rav we have had and before that se had a Corina which is still running somewhere in France and that must be over 20 yrs old. Brilliant cars, aren't they.


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> It's a great spectacle Sam, but it can be cold and wet! They build the tiers of seats in front of the castle entrance in the open air, so there's no roof to protect you from the elements. I haven't been for years as it's so difficult to get tickets (it's on in August and I think they go on sale soon) and hotel prices in Edinburgh soar at that time.


I was lucky to go 50 yrs ago when my dad who worked for a national newspaper got me press tickets. It was brilliant. Have been to the Fringe several times when my daughter was appearing there.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Angora1 said:


> We had two birthdays, my son's and my grandson's. Perhaps I already mentioned this. Then today we went to the movie and saw Mandela. It is a long movie, so if you go be prepared. We really liked it and found Mandela's transformation and ability to forgive inspiring. The movie has been renovated and they now have these huge leather seats that are recliners and the rows are huge so you can put your foot rest up and there is still more room for someone to get by if they needed to than a regular aisle. DH said it's like flying first class only in a movie. As you can imagine, not many seats in the theater and tickets assign you your seat.


I have to wonder what Mandela would have been like without the political issues that ruled his life.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Shirley, I hope they can get your sisters pain controled & hopefully she will be less confused once they do that.

Angora, your cape is going to be beautiful.

Carol, hope your brother is better soon.


----------



## Designer1234

Angora - you are doing a great job on the commuter capelet -- Isn't it an interesting pattern? She is such an outstanding designer -- I am hoping we can book her again for the sweater in her avatar. You have come so far with your knitting since I joined the TP. I admire your courage and your ability to just jump in and go for it. I also appreciate your emails about different
pictures posted of beautiful work on the picture section. It really helps me . 

I am starting now to think about late May and June classes so if anyone has any wishes let me know.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Edinburgh!!!!!!!!!! and Holyrood Palace


Edinburgh Castle and Holyrood Palace are two different buildings. The Palace of Holyroodhouse, commonly referred to as Holyrood Palace, is the official residence of the Monarch of the United Kingdom in Scotland, and Edinburgh Castle is a military fortress built in the 12th century on an extinct volcano known as Castle Rock. The Military Tattoo is held in the forecourt of the castle every August.


----------



## PurpleFi

pammie1234 said:


> I got the Knitted Toys. Someone posted Snow White and the 7 Dwarfs. It is supposed to be in that book. It was so cute! I'm sure it will be filled with lots of great things.


JGs books are lovely. I have made several of her bears (all shades of purple) and I find the patterns very easy to follow. Also her rainbow babies sre just right for little hands.


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> I went to the local bead store today and bought some beading needles -- I have so many beads and think that at least some of them would work for me. I will be sending out a 'happenings' this next week about Purple's class. It will be a good one --


I have just invented a new beading technique - I shall call it 'dropping them all over the floor' Mr P has been banned from hoovering until I am sure I have picked them all up!

ps Shirley it still says 4th Jan instead of 6th for the dates. I shall probably be under the affluence of inkahol at my DDs 40th on the 4th


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> Hi All.....just a quick check-in. I have not been able to be online for several days, plus other complications. I hope everyone had a lovely and peaceful and heart-warming Christmas & holiday. Ours has been topsy-turvy. On Christmas Eve Day my brother in Pittsburgh had an emergency triple by-pass surgery...and his recovery is not going as well as hoped. He still has some rough days ahead. Any prayers would be welcomed. We have altered our travel plans, so we are in P'bgh at the moment. We had planned to be back in Chicago today. oh well....glad we are flexible enough to be of some help to the family.
> 
> Again....hearty greetings to all, I have been "off-line" for quite a while...so don't know what's happenin'....hope all is good, but prayers for those in need....birthday greetings to all...glad ALL of you were born!
> Hugs, Carol il/oh....and now PA.


I'm sorry to hear about your brother,Carol. I'll definitely be praying for him. It seems that the prayer list never gets shorter, does it!?
Take care of you, too. I know there's nasty weather in that area in the winter so be careful.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> I have just invented a new beading technique - I shall call it 'dropping them all over the floor' Mr P has been banned from hoovering until I am sure I have picked them all up!
> 
> ps Shirley it still says 4th Jan instead of 6th for the dates. I shall probably be under the affluence of inkahol at my DDs 40th on the 4th


Oh dear that is not a fun thing to do. I remember when I dropped beads the sweeper didn't get used until I was sure I had all of the beads picked up.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:


We have gone up for a weekend quite a few times. It is huge and quite interesting. You can even book 'different types of hotel rooms -- one is egyptian, then there is the 'truck room I believe ( the bed is the back of a truck), -when we went years ago we rented the Roman room - it had a sauna or hot pool right in the room if I remember correctly - that was 2 or 3 years after it was built. I think the Mall of America is slightly bigger but it has a wonderful place with rides, for children and lots of nice restaurants and a great wave pool and waterslide. Even a skating rink and one year when we were there the Edmonton Oilers were practicing on the rink.

Two of my friends from somewhere in the US Midwest who stayed at the same park we did in Arizona (Mesa) were amazed that we had something like that Mall. The Canadians got quite a charge out of how surprised they were that Canada had something like that. We were at a happy hour with mostly US people and 3 Canadian couples, we were amused at what some of them knew about Canada or didn't know. We were able to let them know quite a bit about us. One of the Canadian men pulled their leg and informed them that he lived in the far north of Edmonton and that the reason he went south was that he was tired of living in an igloo in the winter. One woman believed him a couple of others weren't sure whether he was kidding them or not-- until he realized it and he told her the truth.

With all the internet groups like the teaparty I don't think it would have happened now. The world is much smaller and we are all so much more aware of the world now.

People along the border have always known a lot about Canada but not much was included in school in the States about us. while we learned so much more about the US .
So, as a result a lot of surprises for some of our visitors.

We did get into some great friendly discussions once we all knew each other well enough to avoid politics and religion.

Same in New Zealand.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Oh dear that is not a fun thing to do. I remember when I dropped beads the sweeper didn't get used until I was sure I had all of the beads picked up.


Luckily the beads were a light shiny pink and the carpet is brown so I think I've got them all. xx


----------



## busyworkerbee

PurpleFi said:


> I have just invented a new beading technique - I shall call it 'dropping them all over the floor' Mr P has been banned from hoovering until I am sure I have picked them all up!
> 
> ps Shirley it still says 4th Jan instead of 6th for the dates. I shall probably be under the affluence of inkahol at my DDs 40th on the 4th


Easy wat to pick up - secure stocking over end of hoover pipe. Stocking catches beads.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> One of the neighbours gave me a snapper from their fishing trip a few weeks ago- ate it the next morning - best fish I have had in ages! Don't think we have Bass here. lots of fish types, but definitely southern species.


I don't have fish very often. I'm not fond of frozen fish and I'm a little leery of buying fresh fish at the market..never sure how really fresh they are. But when my son gives them to me, I know they were cleaned and frozen the day he caught them. I'm going to email him and remind him in a few days so he won't wait too long to visit and bring them.
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna

I have lots of beads also but not sure if they are big enough to knit with. I may have to experiment.


----------



## PurpleFi

Sorlenna said:


> I have lots of beads also but not sure if they are big enough to knit with. I may have to experiment.


If you can get a beading needle which is fine twisted wire with a loop and as long as you can get the bead on it it will be fine. I have given Shirley what you will need but if you have some beads and some yarn - I use 4 ply or you can go a bit thicker or thinner and beads that have a reasonable size hole it should work.


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm off to bed as it is nearly midnght here and we are going over to DDs for new years eve. Night night and healing thoughts for those who need them. xx


----------



## busyworkerbee

Designer1234 said:


> We have gone up for a weekend quite a few times. It is huge and quite interesting. You can even book 'different types of hotel rooms -- one is egyptian, then there is the 'truck room I believe ( the bed is the back of a truck), -when we went years ago we rented the Roman room - it had a sauna or hot pool right in the room if I remember correctly - that was 2 or 3 years after it was built. I think the Mall of America is slightly bigger but it has a wonderful place with rides, for children and lots of nice restaurants and a great wave pool and waterslide. Even a skating rink and one year when we were there the Edmonton Oilers were practicing on the rink.
> 
> Two of my friends from somewhere in the US Midwest who stayed at the same park we did in Arizona (Mesa) were amazed that we had something like that Mall. The Canadians got quite a charge out of how surprised they were that Canada had something like that. We were at a happy hour with mostly US people and 3 Canadian couples, we were amused at what some of them knew about Canada or didn't know. We were able to let them know quite a bit about us. One of the Canadian men pulled their leg and informed them that he lived in the far north of Edmonton and that the reason he went south was that he was tired of living in an igloo in the winter. One woman believed him a couple of others weren't sure whether he was kidding them or not-- until he realized it and he told her the truth.
> 
> With all the internet groups like the teaparty I don't think it would have happened now. The world is much smaller and we are all so much more aware of the world now.
> 
> People along the border have always known a lot about Canada but not much was included in school in the States about us. while we learned so much more about the US .
> So, as a result a lot of surprises for some of our visitors.
> 
> We did get into some great friendly discussions once we all knew each other well enough to avoid politics and religion.
> 
> Same in New Zealand.


Some American visitors to Australia think hoop snakes and drop bears are real. I mean really, most snakes here are deadly breeds so will not have tail in mouth and be rolled along the road. As for drop bears, great prank to pull on visitors.


----------



## Sorlenna

PurpleFi said:


> If you can get a beading needle which is fine twisted wire with a loop and as long as you can get the bead on it it will be fine. I have given Shirley what you will need but if you have some beads and some yarn - I use 4 ply or you can go a bit thicker or thinner and beads that have a reasonable size hole it should work.


I have needles and will have to get in there and investigate; some of these beads I have had for a really long time and forgot about. :shock:


----------



## busyworkerbee

Sorlenna said:


> I have lots of beads also but not sure if they are big enough to knit with. I may have to experiment.


I do a little knitting with seed beads on fine cotton. Mostly this is used for decorative items like skirts on ceramic half dolls or purses. I did a miniture purse brooch.


----------



## Bulldog

Hello, My Sweet Family,
Just got caught up on all the posts.
Julie, so glad the letter you received was not true regarding your income.
Carol, I am so sorry your brother is having such a major health crisis and will certainly lift him and all the family (yours as well) up in prayer
Shirley, I am praying God will wrap your sister in Angel Wings and give the medical staff the love, compassion, and wisdom to check on her frequently and administer pain meds before she develops it to prevent agitation and confusion. I pray for you too, dear one, as I know this weighs heavy on your heart
Forgive me, I forget who Quin belonged to, but he is a sweetie pie.
Julie, love the green thread you are knitting with. Is it a Guernsey?
Kaye, fingerless mitts are on my Christmas list for next year. Have been searching the web for patterns. I may be asking lots of questions. Yours are beautiful, but all your work is.
Daralenyou never cease to amaze me. For one to have just learned to knit a short time ago, you make such detailed and beautiful things. I just want to be able to make some pretty scarves to wear to church. Just learning about all the nice yarns out there has been an adventure. All I have ever known of is Red Heart, Bernat, Lion Brand, Vannas Choice, and I Love This Yarn. BUT then Jim gave me a laptop and opened up a whole new world to me in hobbycraft supplies. Your capelet is going to be gorgeous.
Patches, loved the cowls. Gosh, and no pattern.
Jim and I didnt make it to Jackson. It was so cold when we woke up, we decided to stay under the covers and wait until Thursday. The I Phone s is on sale through the fourth, so we have time. We have both just been lazy and stayed warm today.
Jim and I both like our own space and our time together. We DVR a lot of shows we watch together late at night, but he wastches a lot I dont and vice versa. I watch all the cop, crime, mystery type shows and any good action/mystery movie. We watch a lot of the reality (Dancing, Amazing Race, Survivor, Big Brother, etc) shows together.all the talent shows. You cant realistically be with someone hrs a day without friction. IMHO.
Remembering Marianne always, as well as Melody and Linda.
Sam, pray you are feeling better. It is going to have to be warmer here for me to do my heavy duty cleaning!
I Love You All to the Moon and Back! Betty


----------



## jheiens

Pup lover said:


> I have seen a pattern for knitting your own pads for the Swiffers.


One of the "Mason-Dixon Knitting' books has a pattern in it for them.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pammie1234

I have no clue about beads to knit with. I am interested in using the crochet hook method. The sizes mean nothing to me. I don't know if the larger numbers are the smaller holes, but I think that could be right. I guess I have some investigating to do!

I'm going to run get some milk and something to eat. Believe it or not, I think I am out of leftovers! I'll check back later!


----------



## Designer1234

busyworkerbee said:


> Easy wat to pick up - secure stocking over end of hoover pipe. Stocking catches beads.


Ooops I have you down for the 6th to start the class but the information thread will open tbe 3rd or 4th and it won't affect you. the 6th it is! Not to worry -- I bought the needles today and found I have lots of different beads of different sizes so I am ready to go .


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Edinburgh Castle and Holyrood Palace are two different buildings. The Palace of Holyroodhouse, commonly referred to as Holyrood Palace, is the official residence of the Monarch of the United Kingdom in Scotland, and Edinburgh Castle is a military fortress built in the 12th century on an extinct volcano known as Castle Rock. The Military Tattoo is held in the forecourt of the castle every August.


love the castle photos, it would be something else to see. Even if you had to sit outdoors.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Luckily the beads were a light shiny pink and the carpet is brown so I think I've got them all. xx


Glad you have them all picked up. Mine were mostly always mixed colours on a beige carpet.


----------



## Designer1234

pammie1234 said:


> I have no clue about beads to knit with. I am interested in using the crochet hook method. The sizes mean nothing to me. I don't know if the larger numbers are the smaller holes, but I think that could be right. I guess I have some investigating to do!
> 
> I'm going to run get some milk and something to eat. Believe it or not, I think I am out of leftovers! I'll check back later!


I was in the bead store today and she showed me the crochet hooks but the heads were so tiny I bought the needles -- I thought I would wait and talk to purple when the class starts, or before, about the crochet hooks. the girl there didn't know much about beading knitted projects and beading so she wasn't able to answer my questions too well aside from Hmmmm? oh, mmmm- not sure. Not too helpful. she did show me how the needles worked and I just tried it with wool as the thread and they worked.I am going to learn to do this as it really interests me for the shawls I want to design for my two friends.

We couldn't ask for a better teacher than purple - I love how she does things.


----------



## pacer

Here is my Christmas gift from Matthew. He made it in his art class this fall.


----------



## Sorlenna

pacer said:


> Here is my Christmas gift from Matthew. He made it in his art class this fall.


Gorgeous!


----------



## jheiens

Oh my, Pacer, that is lovely. 

Well done, Matthew. My congratulations to you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover

Well done Matthew, very nice bowl!!


----------



## busyworkerbee

pacer said:


> Here is my Christmas gift from Matthew. He made it in his art class this fall.


  How lovely, a family member who understands one of your passions.


----------



## jheiens

I'm off to attempt a man's beanie for new SIL. The pattern is new to me but can't be that difficult. Have a lovely evening, day, afternoon, y'all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> I have lots of beads also but not sure if they are big enough to knit with. I may have to experiment.


I will be getting out my beads to see what have that will work.


----------



## Patches39

KateB said:


> Edinburgh Castle and Holyrood Palace are two different buildings. The Palace of Holyroodhouse, commonly referred to as Holyrood Palace, is the official residence of the Monarch of the United Kingdom in Scotland, and Edinburgh Castle is a military fortress built in the 12th century on an extinct volcano known as Castle Rock. The Military Tattoo is held in the forecourt of the castle every August.


 :shock: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

KateB said:


> That's exactly what we do too, Shirley. Learnt long ago that our telly watching habits were not compatible although occasionally we will watch a crime thriller type programme together. I'm happy watching my soaps, documentaries & comedies whilst DH has his History Channel and sport....plus I don't shout at the TV unlike some I could mention!....he even argues with the News broadcasts!


My DH argues with the tv as well. He gets mad at me if I tell him that he is wasting his energy because they won't hear him. I just let him argue with the tv while I enjoy my time doing other things. I am not home a lot to listen to this any way.


----------



## Designer1234

pacer said:


> Here is my Christmas gift from Matthew. He made it in his art class this fall.


Tell him that he did a fantastic job. I love the way he did the cuts for pulling the wool. I have never seen one like that. I love the glaze he used --]

Imust show you and Matthew a picture of the one Pat had made for me. It wasn't thrown, it was hand built in flat sections . It is quite large and has a wide base. I have one curved for smaller yarns and this bigger one for larger balls of yarn. I use both of mine all the time. I have never seen one like it .Here is a picture of mine -- you cut out the sides - wet the ends, join them together - and place them on a base -- by putting water on the edges -- she cut out a pattern on the sides and I can use it for intarsia as there are lots of holes in the flower and I can use little balls of different colored yarns. I just love it! she layed it over a 6 sixed box when she was 'building it' I am not sure whether she made the box or had one . you could also make a 4 sided yarn bowl too I think.

I just wish I had known about them when I did hand building in Arizona. Tell him that throwing is fun but with his ideas and art ability he might really enjoy the hand building as well. I hope he continues with his pottery as he is so talented he should try EVERYTHING! I wish I lived next door to you - we could have so much fun together he and I.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> I don't have fish very often. I'm not fond of frozen fish and I'm a little leery of buying fresh fish at the market..never sure how really fresh they are. But when my son gives them to me, I know they were cleaned and frozen the day he caught them. I'm going to email him and remind him in a few days so he won't wait too long to visit and bring them.
> JuneK


We eat alot of fish, husband fishes in the boat in summer & on the ice in winter. He does an excellent job of filleting so we don't have to pick bones. I usally fry them. Every January we have the Wildlife Banquet & awards, where people get trophies for the biggest fish, deer, moose, etc.i always bake fish for it, usually 2- 15 pound Northern Pike, there is usually no leftovers. There is a turkey supper but people bring various "wild" dishes to add to the table.


----------



## Designer1234

Here is a picture of my 'little sister' (5 inches taller than me but younger by 3 years) . It was taken over a year ago when I went down to Ottawa to see her after we found out she had alzheimers.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Edinburgh Castle and Holyrood Palace are two different buildings. The Palace of Holyroodhouse, commonly referred to as Holyrood Palace, is the official residence of the Monarch of the United Kingdom in Scotland, and Edinburgh Castle is a military fortress built in the 12th century on an extinct volcano known as Castle Rock. The Military Tattoo is held in the forecourt of the castle every August.


ah well, can't be right on every issue!


----------



## gagesmom

8pm here and have been home for a bit now. Just checking in.

I checked my pm's and had one from cmalizia. I haven't checked yet to see if she found us and posted. She asked me to pass on her hugs and greetings to all. Her brother went in for an emergency triple heart by pass on Christmas day so she has not been on. Has said that the recovery has not been going the smoothest. I am going to ask all of us here to send up some prayers for her brother. Our prayers always reach Gods ears. We are a great team. Lets do this for Carol. 

Going back to catch up.


----------



## NanaCaren

I found this online today. Paddington bear was the first teddy bear I gave my niece when she was born.

http://yellowpinkandsparkly.blogspot.co.uk/2012/01/paddington-bear-pattern.html


----------



## Designer1234

Patches39 said:


> :shock: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I loved reading about Mary Queen of Scots and our visit to 
Holyrood Castle was a highlight for me. I had read so much about her life in Edinburgh at Holyrood that I felt it was familiar. Her story was so sad.

We stopped for a drink at a very old pub on the Royal Mile and I thought I had died and gone to heaven. What a wonderful trip that was. Then up to Stirling and over to Mallaig and the west coast - Skye for a short while, down to Oban and Inverary. Never will forget a moment of it. The heather was in full bloom on our trip through the highlands. 
I have always wished we had gone back as Pat's people (Dad) was born in Aberdeen and grew up outside Turiff .


----------



## NanaCaren

pacer said:


> Here is my Christmas gift from Matthew. He made it in his art class this fall.


Mathew did a wonderful job on the bowl.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I don't have fish very often. I'm not fond of frozen fish and I'm a little leery of buying fresh fish at the market..never sure how really fresh they are. But when my son gives them to me, I know they were cleaned and frozen the day he caught them. I'm going to email him and remind him in a few days so he won't wait too long to visit and bring them.
> JuneK


I go by the eye- if it is at all sunken in, it is not in good shape, also they should not smell 'fishy'.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> ...
> Julie, so glad the letter you received was not true regarding your income.
> ...
> Julie, love the green thread you are knitting with. Is it a Guernsey?
> ...


ooops, hit send- was trying to say, I am so glad too!
and the green is to be a tank top, the guernsey is a grey merino wool- I am working on both, but have not managed any knitting today- we have a dance at Church tonight- and I want to be able to stay awake!


----------



## Patches39

pacer said:


> Here is my Christmas gift from Matthew. He made it in his art class this fall.


Lovely :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> I go by the eye- if it is at all sunken in, it is not in good shape, also they should not smell 'fishy'.


Also if you push your finger into the filet, if it doesn't bounce back,it s not fresh.


----------



## Designer1234

gagesmom said:


> 8pm here and have been home for a bit now. Just checking in.
> 
> I checked my pm's and had one from cmalizia. I haven't checked yet to see if she found us and posted. She asked me to pass on her hugs and greetings to all. Her brother went in for an emergency triple heart by pass on Christmas day so she has not been on. Has said that the recovery has not been going the smoothest. I am going to ask all of us here to send up some prayers for her brother. Our prayers always reach Gods ears. We are a great team. Lets do this for Carol.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


Prayers and warm thoughts for her and the family. It is amazing how much they can do -- I have her and her brother in my heart.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Oh my, Pacer, that is lovely.
> 
> Well done, Matthew. My congratulations to you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


ditto


----------



## Bonnie7591

Pacer & Shirley, your yarn bowls are great. I have never used one, seems like a good idea.


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> Tell him that he did a fantastic job. I love the way he did the cuts for pulling the wool. I have never seen one like that. I love the glaze he used --]
> 
> Imust show you and Matthew a picture of the one Pat had made for me. It wasn't thrown, it was hand built in flat sections . It is quite large and has a wide base. I have one curved for smaller yarns and this bigger one for larger balls of yarn. I use both of mine all the time. I have never seen one like it .Here is a picture of mine -- you cut out the sides - wet the ends, join them together - and place them on a base -- by putting water on the edges -- she cut out a pattern on the sides and I can use it for intarsia as there are lots of holes in the flower and I can use little balls of different colored yarns. I just love it! she layed it over a 6 sixed box when she was 'building it' I am not sure whether she made the box or had one . you could also make a 4 sided yarn bowl too I think.
> 
> I just wish I had known about them when I did hand building in Arizona. Tell him that throwing is fun but with his ideas and art ability he might really enjoy the hand building as well. I hope he continues with his pottery as he is so talented he should try EVERYTHING! I wish I lived next door to you - we could have so much fun together he and I.


Lovely work,


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Tell him that he did a fantastic job. I love the way he did the cuts for pulling the wool. I have never seen one like that. I love the glaze he used --]
> 
> Imust show you and Matthew a picture of the one Pat had made for me. It wasn't thrown, it was hand built in flat sections . It is quite large and has a wide base. I have one curved for smaller yarns and this bigger one for larger balls of yarn. I use both of mine all the time. I have never seen one like it .Here is a picture of mine -- you cut out the sides - wet the ends, join them together - and place them on a base -- by putting water on the edges -- she cut out a pattern on the sides and I can use it for intarsia as there are lots of holes in the flower and I can use little balls of different colored yarns. I just love it! she layed it over a 6 sixed box when she was 'building it' I am not sure whether she made the box or had one . you could also make a 4 sided yarn bowl too I think.
> 
> I just wish I had known about them when I did hand building in Arizona. Tell him that throwing is fun but with his ideas and art ability he might really enjoy the hand building as well. I hope he continues with his pottery as he is so talented he should try EVERYTHING! I wish I lived next door to you - we could have so much fun together he and I.


p.s., to cut the cut-outs- you wait till the clay is 'leather hard' other wise your efforts can end up not terribly successful. Easy though when it is the right amount of 'dry'- but not so dry that it is ready for the first firing.


----------



## gagesmom

Pacer- Matthew is awesome, look at that bowl.

Shirley- Hugs and prayers for your Sister.

I am caught up right now and did see that Carol (cmalizia) did post. Glad that she did find us. More prayers can't hurt, right?!

Off to see what Gage is up too and going to start the first pair of slippers I was asked to make.

See you later on.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Didn't knit. Took a nap instead while playing the Inn of Sixth Happiness. Missed most of it but now I'm rested enough to see straight.

Sorlenna and Patches, thank you. The color is fairly true in the photo.


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam wrote:
Yes. When I came past the river yesterday it was up to the pavement at one point. You couldn't see where the pavement ended and the river began! Won't be walking along there! We're OK here - well up and away from the river.

Angelam, flooding is so dangerous. When we lived along the Rhine it could go up to the bottoms of the bridges overnight. Be careful.


----------



## Designer1234

Tell Matthew what a wonderful yarn bowl he made. He did a fantastic job. 

I have one that I think he might be interested in making as well. It is the only one I have ever seen that was hand built by rolling the clay flat with a rolling pan about l/3" wide. and cutting the pieces, as well as cutting out the flower and the J place for the yarn. I can use it for intarsia with lots of little balls of yarn pulled through the flower holes.

It is 5.5" tall and I love it -- my other one is like a bowl and is smaller. I use both of them all the time. Pat gave this to me last Birthday and we watched her cut out another one while we were there. I think he would be able to make one and so maybe you could show him these pictures. He is so talented that I am sure he could cut different patterns and start a bit of a business with local knitters. Just a thought.

If Matthew wants my measurements pm me and I will send them to him.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren wrote:
I mean - he was really on the ice - didn't they have to abandon ship - and barely got all their supplies off before it sank?

when I think of any of the early explorers - regardless of where they were - I think of extraordinary men - would have been great to have met them.

sam

I have thought of that when we go to Niagara Falls and think of the first pioneers coming across this huge gorge and falls. I love reading about adventurers and the one I have about boats stuck in ice is amazing. The first boats could not hold up to the ice and they would hear it cracking and moaning and then suddenly huge pillars of ice would come up in all directions crushing the boat as the ice moved and shot up. This, I assume is not happening to the ship in Antartica. The ice didn't just trap them but literally crushed ships as it melted, refroze and moved. The boat would also move with the ice as there was movement. They would pray for favorable movement if the boat survived so that they would be closer to their goal.


----------



## pacer

Designer1234 said:


> Tell him that he did a fantastic job. I love the way he did the cuts for pulling the wool. I have never seen one like that. I love the glaze he used --]
> 
> Imust show you and Matthew a picture of the one Pat had made for me. It wasn't thrown, it was hand built in flat sections . It is quite large and has a wide base. I have one curved for smaller yarns and this bigger one for larger balls of yarn. I use both of mine all the time. I have never seen one like it .Here is a picture of mine -- you cut out the sides - wet the ends, join them together - and place them on a base -- by putting water on the edges -- she cut out a pattern on the sides and I can use it for intarsia as there are lots of holes in the flower and I can use little balls of different colored yarns. I just love it! she layed it over a 6 sixed box when she was 'building it' I am not sure whether she made the box or had one . you could also make a 4 sided yarn bowl too I think.
> 
> I just wish I had known about them when I did hand building in Arizona. Tell him that throwing is fun but with his ideas and art ability he might really enjoy the hand building as well. I hope he continues with his pottery as he is so talented he should try EVERYTHING! I wish I lived next door to you - we could have so much fun together he and I.


I will show this to Matthew in the morning as I am having difficulties focusing my eyes. I am getting very tired so will go to bed soon. I will need to rest up in order to stay awake to ring in the new year tomorrow evening. Matthew and I would love to be your neighbor. He would help you do things that challenge you and would craft as long as you wanted. He would love to try some of the crafts that you have posted. He asks about my knitting friends. The boys were so concerned about me going off for the KAP weekend last year. Now they know that my knitting friends are an extended family for me. Matthew is planning on joining my at the KAP next fall. I don't think he will wear a creative Christmas sweater though as he wears short sleeve shirts year round. I tell him that he has to switch from shorts to jeans once the 1st snow fall takes place. I could see Matthew trying the stepping stones that you made. He does not feel comfortable with painting, but has done some wonderful things with watercolors.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> That is looking good :thumbup: :thumbup: You are doing a fabulous job.


Thanks Caren. I need to get back to it soon but trying to at least read a few pages of this week's KTP.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> I was lucky to go 50 yrs ago when my dad who worked for a national newspaper got me press tickets. It was brilliant. Have been to the Fringe several times when my daughter was appearing there.


What did your daughter do there Purple?


----------



## Cashmeregma

busyworkerbee said:


> I have to wonder what Mandela would have been like without the political issues that ruled his life.


Good question. Guess we will never know.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Good question. Guess we will never know.


We none of us know what we would have been otherwise from the events that shape us!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, I hope they can get your sisters pain controled & hopefully she will be less confused once they do that.
> 
> Angora, your cape is going to be beautiful.
> 
> Carol, hope your brother is better soon.


Thanks Bonnie. I got started quite late. I think it the workshop would have been over by the time I started if Designer and Tamara hadn't been kind enough to allow for the Christmas rush. I was so happy as I spent the next few days after Christmas in bed and could hardly make it up for necessary trips. Still had 2 birthdays to celebrate and meetings with friends. After tomorrow I should have much more time to devote.


----------



## pacer

NanaCaren said:


> Mathew did a wonderful job on the bowl.


It reminds me of a cat's mouth. We talked about how to do the cutouts and making sure that there would be no sharp edges that could damage my yarn. He looked at designs online and worked a long time to get my bowl right. I do love it. I had bought that ball of linen to make a dishcloth for myself as I have read that linen does not retain that nasty odor that dishclothes get. The linen tends to knot up easier than other yarns so I have been waiting for my yarn bowl before using it. Matthew will enjoy hearing that my knitting friends love his yarn bowl. I know he will ask me later if anyone has said anything about it. He has been asking me when I want to post the pictures of it so he took my camera and did the pictures and then came and helped me to post the pictures for everyone to see.


----------



## pammie1234

NanaCaren said:


> I found this online today. Paddington bear was the first teddy bear I gave my niece when she was born.
> 
> http://yellowpinkandsparkly.blogspot.co.uk/2012/01/paddington-bear-pattern.html


I love Paddington! But I am so disappointed that it is crochet. I am just not confident enough to do a crochet project. I will probably keep the pattern, just in case!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> We none of us know what we would have been otherwise from the events that shape us!


Well said Julie. Perhaps instead of looking back and commiserating over things in my life, I should be thankful, and well, I guess I am. Had my dad not deserted us I never would have gotten to come to the States and never would have met DH.


----------



## Poledra65

Hi all, how goes it? 
Had to go run errands and pay bills today, took my new camera that I got for Christmas with us and took a few pics for you all. 
We went to Brown Sheep and and I took some pics on the way back to Torrington. 
One of Marlas dogs decided that my phone needed a bath in coffee. Marlas sofa has drink holders in the inside arms and I had my to go cup from the coffee shop in the one farthest from me and my phone closest too me, while we were doing something in the kitchen, Cinnamon tipped my coffee in to the phone and was happily lapping up coffee. :shock: :roll: :roll: 
Of course I had previously cracked the screen but was determined not to make a claim on it and just suffer through until June when I could upgrade, oh well, claim made and deductible paid today.  I don't think the rice will revive it since the coffee went into the cracked screen. 
But here are some pics from playing with my camera.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> Angora - you are doing a great job on the commuter capelet -- Isn't it an interesting pattern? She is such an outstanding designer -- I am hoping we can book her again for the sweater in her avatar. You have come so far with your knitting since I joined the TP. I admire your courage and your ability to just jump in and go for it. I also appreciate your emails about different
> pictures posted of beautiful work on the picture section. It really helps me .
> 
> I am starting now to think about late May and June classes so if anyone has any wishes let me know.


Thank you Designer. You are always so encouraging. Remember the scarf you got me to knit and you just gave me measurements and I made up the pattern. That was fun. Yes, her pattern is so gorgeous and I LOVE that sweater in her avatar. I don't get to do enough of the workshops. I actually would dearly love to do them all!

I love those very special yarn bowls your DH got you for your birthday. They are wonderful. I will have to look for the other ones. Think it is Pacer's son you were talking about.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, how goes it?
> Had to go run errands and pay bills today, took my new camera that I got for Christmas with us and took a few pics for you all.
> We went to Brown Sheep and and I took some pics on the way back to Torrington.
> One of Marlas dogs decided that my phone needed a bath in coffee. Marlas sofa has drink holders in the inside arms and I had my to go cup from the coffee shop in the one farthest from me and my phone closest too me, while we were doing something in the kitchen, Cinnamon tipped my coffee in to the phone and was happily lapping up coffee. :shock: :roll: :roll:
> Of course I had previously cracked the screen but was determined not to make a claim on it and just suffer through until June when I could upgrade, oh well, claim made and deductible paid today.  I don't think the rice will revive it since the coffee went into the cracked screen.
> But here are some pics from playing with my camera.


Ooops! regarding the phone....it would have been nice not so close to Christmas :roll:

Is that the Brown Sheep Co. we can order from online. What fun to be close enough to just drive there. Looks like you made some lovely purchases.

The new camera is great. Be sure and keep it away from the dog and coffee. :shock: We're looking forward to more great photos.


----------



## Cashmeregma

A late dinner is now ready so I have to leave. DH is a little hungry but he was practicing and I was sleeping. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, how goes it?
> Had to go run errands and pay bills today, took my new camera that I got for Christmas with us and took a few pics for you all.
> We went to Brown Sheep and and I took some pics on the way back to Torrington.
> One of Marlas dogs decided that my phone needed a bath in coffee. Marlas sofa has drink holders in the inside arms and I had my to go cup from the coffee shop in the one farthest from me and my phone closest too me, while we were doing something in the kitchen, Cinnamon tipped my coffee in to the phone and was happily lapping up coffee. :shock: :roll: :roll:
> Of course I had previously cracked the screen but was determined not to make a claim on it and just suffer through until June when I could upgrade, oh well, claim made and deductible paid today.  I don't think the rice will revive it since the coffee went into the cracked screen.
> But here are some pics from playing with my camera.


Bit of a bummer about the phone- I guess you really need it to be in contact with David. The camera shots are terrific! Looking forward to what else you share with us!


----------



## Patches39

Well will be going to bed now, eyes are tired, been a long day, so praying all have a great tomorrow, happy new year for some and happy New Years Eve, for others, either way sending blessings your way,may it be filled with joy love healing, and so much happiness that you can't stand it :lol: 
what a blessing KTP has been for me, never had a lot of friends but now I have all of you! and from all over the world :shock: I thank you all and thank God for you all. Night, night.


----------



## pammie1234

I love the yarn bowls! When I was subbing in art, I started making one. It was going along well, but one day when I uncovered it, a student had messed it up pretty bad! I know it was an accident, and I should have known better than to have it where I allowed students to work. I tried to repair it, but it was too dry, so I just made a couple of small bowls. And I mean small. It was almost time for me to leave or I would have started a new one. I may try to do one as I will be at a school where they have a kiln I could use. I bought a book about alternate firings, but I think it might be above my level of expertise. I also don't have a place where I could dig a hole. I may try the barrel one, but there again, I would have to find a place to keep it.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I had trouble with the first few loaves I made and there are days the loaf still looks rather strange. Luckily those the bread is made for don't mind misshapen bread.


 I wouldn't have minded the shape, but the taste was awful, horrible, I had to go rinse out my mouth. lolol...Adventures for sure. 
I'll play with it again in the morning. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## pammie1234

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, how goes it?
> Had to go run errands and pay bills today, took my new camera that I got for Christmas with us and took a few pics for you all.
> We went to Brown Sheep and and I took some pics on the way back to Torrington.
> One of Marlas dogs decided that my phone needed a bath in coffee. Marlas sofa has drink holders in the inside arms and I had my to go cup from the coffee shop in the one farthest from me and my phone closest too me, while we were doing something in the kitchen, Cinnamon tipped my coffee in to the phone and was happily lapping up coffee. :shock: :roll: :roll:
> Of course I had previously cracked the screen but was determined not to make a claim on it and just suffer through until June when I could upgrade, oh well, claim made and deductible paid today.  I don't think the rice will revive it since the coffee went into the cracked screen.
> But here are some pics from playing with my camera.


Sorry about the phone. My DD is hard on her phone and has had it replaced once. I'm not, so I will give her mine if and when I get a new one.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Bit of a bummer about the phone- I guess you really need it to be in contact with David. The camera shots are terrific! Looking forward to what else you share with us!


Yes, I am hoping that he figures out how to use Google chat or will lower himself to using his fb if nothing else, but I called him from Marlas phone so at least he won't try to call me and worry that he can't get me. 
I took a few more, I'm having fun with this camera, it's been a long time since the Kodak died it's death, this is just a little Nikon but I know that I am going to get a camera that I can switch lenses and stuff on eventually, hopefully next year for my Bday or Christmas, so this one was all I wanted to get me through til then.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> the hearts were the best, made my day for sure.
> Check email :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma

I love the yarn bowl. All the places to thread the yarn through sure makes it handy. I'm reading backwards so I hope to see Matthew's yarn bowl he made for you Pacer.


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> So true, but some of have to use their phones to talk when sitting across the table too. How did we survve? When I tell my kids I was 7 before we even had a phone they think I'm exagerating. As a teen, we had 14 families on a party line, needless to say we didn't use the phne much as it was always busy


And heaven help you if you were on the phone chatting with a friend for an extended time, as no one else could call out or in, and you had to watch what you were discussing as you may have extra ears on the line. :shock:  :thumbdown:


----------



## nittergma

Just beautiful Photos Kaye!!


Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I am hoping that he figures out how to use Google chat or will lower himself to using his fb if nothing else, but I called him from Marlas phone so at least he won't try to call me and worry that he can't get me.
> I took a few more, I'm having fun with this camera, it's been a long time since the Kodak died it's death, this is just a little Nikon but I know that I am going to get a camera that I can switch lenses and stuff on eventually, hopefully next year for my Bday or Christmas, so this one was all I wanted to get me through til then.


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> Just started reading the new TP and marking my spot. Pg 10. Having a good time at DS's so not much reading getting done. See you all later. Going to meet another KPer soon.
> 
> Kathy


Have a great New Year if we don't see you before then!!!!! Have fun!


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> I'm 20+ pages behind, but glad to know your issues were resolved, Julie--whew. I can imagine the worry that caused!
> 
> Today is his last day of work. Meanwhile, DD is looking for a job. And I am in between! The circle of life goes on.
> 
> I have been working on my list of goals for the year. Wish me luck! I've knitted two of the four charts and think I'll do one more before I decide which is best; I have one blocking and one soaking.
> 
> We took the tree down yesterday so the room will feel bigger for a couple of days. LOL I don't think we're doing anything for New Year's, which is fine by me. I wish all of y'all the best, hugs & blessings! Hope to catch up soon.


That is why I took my tree down, that and the cat was trying to eat it. :shock: 
I sure hope that you find a job that is enjoyable and fun for you, and also pays you enough to indulge your passions. Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I am hoping that he figures out how to use Google chat or will lower himself to using his fb if nothing else, but I called him from Marlas phone so at least he won't try to call me and worry that he can't get me.
> I took a few more, I'm having fun with this camera, it's been a long time since the Kodak died it's death, this is just a little Nikon but I know that I am going to get a camera that I can switch lenses and stuff on eventually, hopefully next year for my Bday or Christmas, so this one was all I wanted to get me through til then.


Roll on the camera with whistles and bells- this one already shows us how beautiful your world is!


----------



## nittergma

Awesome yarn bowl Matthew!! I love the glaze on it too.


pacer said:


> Here is my Christmas gift from Matthew. He made it in his art class this fall.


----------



## Poledra65

Railyn said:


> When I first got my bread machine, I found that I was not using enough liquid. We keep our house closed up due to allergy so either the A/C or heat is on. I guess that makes for low humadity. Not sure. Anyway, I always have to add a little extra liquid. I have made a few loaves like that and it is disappointing.


I was wondering if that might be the problem, thank you, I think I will add just a little extra when I make the next loaf. It was so dry that it looks like it just didn't have enough liquid to mix it through, thought it was just me thinking that though. I was going to post a picture, but since the phone biffed it, the picture is lost and the bread already tossed out. 
Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I was wondering if that might be the problem, thank you, I think I will add just a little extra when I make the next loaf. It was so dry that it looks like it just didn't have enough liquid to mix it through, thought it was just me thinking that though. I was going to post a picture, but since the phone biffed it, the picture is lost and the bread already tossed out.
> Hugs


I regularly use a bit more water than stated in the recipes- it is very much easier to knead in a little more flour, if necessary, than to work water in to a dry dough. Better luck next time- it is annoying to waste all the ingredients!


----------



## nittergma

I would like to knit with seed beads the scarves I've seen are so pretty. I have some beads but I guess I'll have to experiment a little. I love the idea of seed beads with fine cotton. Also I wonder what colors to use with what yarn. Do you use contrasting? or same hue but darker or lighter?

I am heading to bed now and will be on in the morning.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I never use delay, because I have never found the result to be all that good. I wonder what NanaCaren finds with her machine.
> So sorry it was a disaster- how disappointing!


Yes, I was rather looking forward to a nice hot slice of bread and butter this morning, but at least it looked as bad as it tasted, would have been more dissapointed if it had looked great but tasted so awful. lol


----------



## siouxann

Designer1234 said:


> Here is a picture of my 'little sister' (5 inches taller than me but younger by 3 years) . It was taken over a year ago when I went down to Ottawa to see her after we found out she had alzheimers.


Two beautiful faces, beautiful hearts. Prayers that the Alzheimer's will be gentle with her.


----------



## siouxann

Beautiful pictures, Kaye.

The yarn bowls are so pretty. I never understood the reason for having one until I started buying 'Good' yarn in hanks and had to have it wound. Most of my 50+ years of knitting has been done with pull-out skeins of yarn. The bowls will be really useful.


----------



## busyworkerbee

nittergma said:


> I would like to knit with seed beads the scarves I've seen are so pretty. I have some beads but I guess I'll have to experiment a little. I love the idea of seed beads with fine cotton. Also I wonder what colors to use with what yarn. Do you use contrasting? or same hue but darker or lighter?
> 
> I am heading to bed now and will be on in the morning.


The brooch was sparkly pink on plain pink cotton wth gold clasp shaped like a purse clip.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Hugs to you too, Kaye, and for Marla! I am really keen to get beading- boy it took a lot of hunting and shifting of boxes!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> $200 down is an awful lot to adjust to- it was a nasty Sunday for sure- and I did not sleep that well (surprise?!)
> All the best for the changed order of life.
> Of course you have one more day of 2013 than I do- was forgetting for a moment. We are now New Year's Eve. Time to change my calendars over- But nobody gave me any wall calendars this year! Except I remind myself there is a Scottish one coming from Cousin Jean- looking forward to that. Jean is a real sweet heart. Does beautiful stained glass work, is working on a number of commissions presently.
> Hope your tasks are progressing well!


Wish I'd have known you could use a calendar, my Aunt always has several nice ones that she is looking for homes for as they come in the mail free from various different source, we each got one in our Christmas boxes this year. lolol...


----------



## busyworkerbee

I just embarassed myself. I was on the netbook and the ads that came up were about slow running of computer. Gave it a narrow eyed look then sat back as I tried to remember when the last defrag had been done.  Can't remember, so back to tablet while netbook defrags.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> I think I mentioned way back in the fall or possibly even August about knitting hunting socks for a friend of my daughter to give to her husband for Christmas...well, he liked them so much she wants me to make a couple more pair for his birthday the last of January!!! She mentioned paying this time as the first ones I didn't charge for. A little extra money is always good.
> JuneK


 :shock: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Pup Lover - you mentioned shortbread cookies which are also one of my downfalls, but I have a new addiction. My DIL brought Ranger cookies for Christmas..they had made a bunch of cookies on her side of the family and these were her favorites so she brought a big container full for us. We ate so much over Christmas Eve and Day, that we didn't eat many sweets so they were leftover....boy are they good with a glass of cold milk. Can't even think of losing weight until these and my gingerbread men cookies are gone. They are so yummy.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/ranger-cookies/print

DDIL added raisins to one batch and tiny chocolate chips in another...they're both wonderful.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Pacer and Shirley - I love the yarn bowls. Be sure to pass along to Matthew that I think he did a beautiful job....same with DH, Shirley. I have a wooden one from one of our KPers and the record album one from the last KAP. I'm using them for the light-weight yarn I'm using for the baby shawl.


----------



## Sorlenna

Poledra65 said:


> That is why I took my tree down, that and the cat was trying to eat it. :shock:
> I sure hope that you find a job that is enjoyable and fun for you, and also pays you enough to indulge your passions. Hugs.


Oh, by "in between," I meant working with a long time to go yet before retirement. DD is the one looking.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone -- I just opened the following link =

There is a lot of interest in the workshop section hosting an 
Outrageous sweater workshop and hopefully we can somehow figure out how they can be voted by KP members for their favorite of each of 3 categories.

Knitted sweater by student- purchased sweater or used sweater from goodwill or one you have on hand -- a shirt for those who are in different climates.

There will be guidelines set and you are welcome to go to the following link and think about joining us.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-226265-1.html


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> p.s., to cut the cut-outs- you wait till the clay is 'leather hard' other wise your efforts can end up not terribly successful. Easy though when it is the right amount of 'dry'- but not so dry that it is ready for the first firing.


That is interesting Julie - the teacher I took lessons from cut the holes and designs about an hour after the "slab" was rolled out -with a rolling pin or round wooden tube or- in other words the clay was still soft and left to dry flat -- and the bowl or dish put together after the sides were already cut. wetting the edges and putting watery clay between to use as a 'glue - then it was allowed to dry and sanded very carefully -- then fired to bisque and either painted or glazed and fired again.We never left it until it was leather hard to cut it.

I did many many vases, bowls that way. There was a wonderful pottery room in our park and I spent one whole winter there learning clay. I always enjoyed hand building , 
but didn't do much throwing - If I wanted to add something to a pot one of my friends threw two pots and I designed something for her and something for myself. I loved clay but the dust was difficult for my breathing.

This potter in Cochrane where Pat got my yarn bowl cut the clay early too, and had a form that she used to hold the sides together while they were 'gluing' and the top added once the sides were joined. Our cutting was done while the clay was still quite soft.

I have never tried it your way - wouldn't the clay crack if it was dried out and pieces were cut out? that is very interesting.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> That is interesting Julie - the teacher I took lessons from cut the holes and designs about an hour after the "slab" was rolled out -with a rolling pin or round wooden tube or- in other words the clay was still soft and left to dry flat -- and the bowl or dish put together after the sides were already cut. wetting the edges and putting watery clay between to use as a 'glue - then it was allowed to dry and sanded very carefully -- then fired to bisque and either painted or glazed and fired again.We never left it until it was leather hard to cut it.
> 
> I did many many vases, bowls that way. There was a wonderful pottery room in our park and I spent one whole winter there learning clay. I always enjoyed hand building ,
> but didn't do much throwing - If I wanted to add something to a pot one of my friends threw two pots and I designed something for her and something for myself. I loved clay but the dust was difficult for my breathing.
> 
> This potter in Cochrane where Pat got my yarn bowl cut the clay early too, and had a form that she used to hold the sides together while they were 'gluing' and the top added once the sides were joined. Our cutting was done while the clay was still quite soft.
> 
> I have never tried it your way - wouldn't the clay crack if it was dried out and pieces were cut out? that is very interesting.


no not dry, but what is known here as 'leather hard' the clay is still moldable, to some extent- and cuts beautifully at that point- I think you were doing this in Arizona- the difference in climate will play a large part in how quickly the clay reaches this point. If you try to cut the fully dry clay 'body' it likely will shatter!


----------



## Southern Gal

melyn said:


> Better late than never, a few of my Christmas decs this year. Since having our log burner installed I now have no mantelpiece to put bits on so i removed some of my books from the bookcase and installed my nativity and other bits lol. My theme this year seems to be deers, birds, butterfly's and dragonflies it wasnt deliberate just turned out that way lol. Its the first time I'v not used tinsel on my tree but because most of my ornaments on there were glass or crystal I didn't think it needed it.


melyn what beautiful decorations, and love both your trees. of course i am partial to a good tree. :?


----------



## pammie1234

In Texas you have to watch your clay. If you are working indoors, you have the artificial heat and air conditioning. Both can dry out the clay rather quickly. I always kept mine covered with a wet cloth until I was ready for it to air dry before firing.

This group is killing me. I want to do too much! I have gotten more paints, paper, and canvas because of all of the painting art. Now I want to get out the clay! It is just too hard to do it all! I admire all of you that are able to do it!


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> In Texas you have to watch your clay. If you are working indoors, you have the artificial heat and air conditioning. Both can dry out the clay rather quickly. I always kept mine covered with a wet cloth until I was ready for it to air dry before firing.
> 
> This group is killing me. I want to do too much! I have gotten more paints, paper, and canvas because of all of the painting art. Now I want to get out the clay! It is just too hard to do it all! I admire all of you that are able to do it!


Don't forget, Pammie, that you are working as well, I have only to do what I choose!


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> no not dry, but what is known here as 'leather hard' the clay is still moldable, to some extent- and cuts beautifully at that point- I think you were doing this in Arizona- the difference in climate will play a large part in how quickly the clay reaches this point. If you try to cut the fully dry clay 'body' it likely will shatter!


yes, that could be it -- It wasn't brand newly rolled but it certainly wasn't leather hard. here are some of my 
hand built projects. The bowl and the lady with the children are named the 'story teller' and are a popular Arizona design -- I had so much fun with them. The bowl was thrown by a friend and I added the little people and cacti to each of our two. I broke it 2 years ago and wish it had been one of my other projects as I made a lot of them while down there.

Time for me to go and read -- I am tired tonight - I enjoyed to day and tomorrow Kelly is picking up my new chair. We don't have anything much planned for New Years but that is okay - those days of partying on New Years have passed for us. We might, if we are still up toast in the New year the two of us but likely will turn in long before that.

talk to you all tomorrow. tell Matthew again how impressed I am with his yarn bowl. It will be something you will treasure forever. lucky lady! Shirley


----------



## iamsam

still - wouldn't mind seeing it just once. love bagpipe music -

sam

what kind of bottle is dh going to show up with?



KateB said:


> It's a great spectacle Sam, but it can be cold and wet! They build the tiers of seats in front of the castle entrance in the open air, so there's no roof to protect you from the elements. I haven't been for years as it's so difficult to get tickets (it's on in August and I think they go on sale soon) and hotel prices in Edinburgh soar at that time.


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming to your brother carol - let us know how he is if you have the time.

sam



cmaliza said:


> Hi All.....just a quick check-in. I have not been able to be online for several days, plus other complications. I hope everyone had a lovely and peaceful and heart-warming Christmas & holiday. Ours has been topsy-turvy. On Christmas Eve Day my brother in Pittsburgh had an emergency triple by-pass surgery...and his recovery is not going as well as hoped. He still has some rough days ahead. Any prayers would be welcomed. We have altered our travel plans, so we are in P'bgh at the moment. We had planned to be back in Chicago today. oh well....glad we are flexible enough to be of some help to the family.
> 
> Again....hearty greetings to all, I have been "off-line" for quite a while...so don't know what's happenin'....hope all is good, but prayers for those in need....birthday greetings to all...glad ALL of you were born!
> Hugs, Carol il/oh....and now PA.


----------



## Designer1234

Southern Gal said:


> melyn what beautiful decorations, and love both your trees. of course i am partial to a good tree. :?


The decorations are gorgeous. What a lovely room you must have had. Happy New year!


----------



## Designer1234

pammie1234 said:


> In Texas you have to watch your clay. If you are working indoors, you have the artificial heat and air conditioning. Both can dry out the clay rather quickly. I always kept mine covered with a wet cloth until I was ready for it to air dry before firing.
> 
> This group is killing me. I want to do too much! I have gotten more paints, paper, and canvas because of all of the painting art. Now I want to get out the clay! It is just too hard to do it all! I admire all of you that are able to do it!


We did that too as it dried so quickly. we cut it while it was still quite wet. and usually kept it damp until evening and let it slowly dry then -- that was one of the hardest things we dealt with .

I only tried firing in a big burner can't for the life of me remember the name they are called (geriatric moment) getting tired I guess - outside with straw and bricks once, after we came home from Arizona. The pieces turned out very lovely - they were commissions and I always wished I had kept them. didn't sell much of my clay had too much fun with it to be a business. (Thank heavens I didn't have to but this was a special order.

'
Wouldn't Matthew, Julie you and I and other clay people have a ball if we could all create together???? oh well.


----------



## iamsam

that is lovely work daralene - don't forget to show it to us when you are finished. great colors also.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Here is a photo of what I am knitting for Designers workshops in Tamara's Commuter Capelet:


----------



## iamsam

I had never heard of it before - would love to see it in person.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Sam, where have you been hiding, I am talking about the annual Endinborough Military Tattoo. It is held every year at Endinborough Castle in Scotland.


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> Hi All.....just a quick check-in. I have not been able to be online for several days, plus other complications. I hope everyone had a lovely and peaceful and heart-warming Christmas & holiday. Ours has been topsy-turvy. On Christmas Eve Day my brother in Pittsburgh had an emergency triple by-pass surgery...and his recovery is not going as well as hoped. He still has some rough days ahead. Any prayers would be welcomed. We have altered our travel plans, so we are in P'bgh at the moment. We had planned to be back in Chicago today. oh well....glad we are flexible enough to be of some help to the family.
> 
> Again....hearty greetings to all, I have been "off-line" for quite a while...so don't know what's happenin'....hope all is good, but prayers for those in need....birthday greetings to all...glad ALL of you were born!
> Hugs, Carol il/oh....and now PA.


Oh my, you have had a time, I certainly hope and pray that your brothers recovery goes as smoothly as possible and with as few complications as possible. 
Hugs and a good New Years


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> A lot of the receipts I use say not good for the delay function, I have never tried that. When I get home will send you the whole wheat italian bread that is sooo good. It is not all whole wheat a mix of whole wheat and white


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Great, will be on the lookout for it. Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Just dropped in to see my best friend in Germany's website and blog and see she won a Latin Grammy for best Brazilian music. Thought you might like to see this:
> 
> http://robin.goldsby.de/biography/
> 
> I'm so proud of her.


That's awesome!!! How interesting.


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, by "in between," I meant working with a long time to go yet before retirement. DD is the one looking.


Oh, gottcha, well happy job hunting to your DD.  Hopefully she finds one she likes even if it isn't in Taxidermy.


----------



## iamsam

that is a lovely yarn bowl mary - tell matthew well done.

sam



pacer said:


> Here is my Christmas gift from Matthew. He made it in his art class this fall.


----------



## iamsam

that is a great yarn bowl Shirley - love the design.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Tell him that he did a fantastic job. I love the way he did the cuts for pulling the wool. I have never seen one like that. I love the glaze he used --]
> 
> Imust show you and Matthew a picture of the one Pat had made for me. It wasn't thrown, it was hand built in flat sections . It is quite large and has a wide base. I have one curved for smaller yarns and this bigger one for larger balls of yarn. I use both of mine all the time. I have never seen one like it .Here is a picture of mine -- you cut out the sides - wet the ends, join them together - and place them on a base -- by putting water on the edges -- she cut out a pattern on the sides and I can use it for intarsia as there are lots of holes in the flower and I can use little balls of different colored yarns. I just love it! she layed it over a 6 sixed box when she was 'building it' I am not sure whether she made the box or had one . you could also make a 4 sided yarn bowl too I think.
> 
> I just wish I had known about them when I did hand building in Arizona. Tell him that throwing is fun but with his ideas and art ability he might really enjoy the hand building as well. I hope he continues with his pottery as he is so talented he should try EVERYTHING! I wish I lived next door to you - we could have so much fun together he and I.


----------



## iamsam

two very pretty women.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Here is a picture of my 'little sister' (5 inches taller than me but younger by 3 years) . It was taken over a year ago when I went down to Ottawa to see her after we found out she had alzheimers.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Ooops! regarding the phone....it would have been nice not so close to Christmas :roll:
> 
> Is that the Brown Sheep Co. we can order from online. What fun to be close enough to just drive there. Looks like you made some lovely purchases.
> 
> The new camera is great. Be sure and keep it away from the dog and coffee. :shock: We're looking forward to more great photos.


I don't think you can order directly from Brown Sheep, they sell to shops and places like Webs and things but they sell their handpaints which are done for needle point yarns, and their seconds, things that are over dyed or like the yellowish cotton fleece, ran out of color partway through the process, in the shop at by the pound prices for the most part. I have to go to the lys for more of a selection of their colors but if it's something that I think I can get out there, I try that first, so much cheaper. And the people that own the company are the nicest people ever, so down to earth and they work at the company most every day. It's nice to see a company that ships world wide and does such a huge business, have such a down to earth and just every day people type attitude.  
One of the reasons we went out there was that Marla wanted the 15 inch loom, she had bought one several months ago and thought it was the 15 but it was only a 10 inch, so the stand I bought her is too big, so she asked if they had any 15 inch ones today, the lady came down, and right then called the company, ordered it and said it should be in either the end of the week or beginning of next week and no we could not pay for it ahead of time, in case something happened and it didn't show up. How any company owners come down and take the time to do things like that?  
Well, now that I've written a glowing review on Brown Sheep Wool, lolol...
Yes, I am certainly keeping the camera put up and out of any dog and kitty zones. :roll: Same with the replacement phone when it gets here, when at Marlas, keep far from the coffee and other liquids. My animals don't bother drinks at all, well, the cats occasionally try to drink Davids water, but have learned that is not acceptable, and they very rarely are brave enough to try to take any food off a plate that is not set on the floor, thank goodness. 
I think this is a longer reply than you were expecting Angora.  LOLOL!


----------



## iamsam

what are you going to knit with the lovely red yarn?

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, how goes it?
> Had to go run errands and pay bills today, took my new camera that I got for Christmas with us and took a few pics for you all.
> We went to Brown Sheep and and I took some pics on the way back to Torrington.
> One of Marlas dogs decided that my phone needed a bath in coffee. Marlas sofa has drink holders in the inside arms and I had my to go cup from the coffee shop in the one farthest from me and my phone closest too me, while we were doing something in the kitchen, Cinnamon tipped my coffee in to the phone and was happily lapping up coffee. :shock: :roll: :roll:
> Of course I had previously cracked the screen but was determined not to make a claim on it and just suffer through until June when I could upgrade, oh well, claim made and deductible paid today.  I don't think the rice will revive it since the coffee went into the cracked screen.
> But here are some pics from playing with my camera.


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> Here is my Christmas gift from Matthew. He made it in his art class this fall.


Oh that is gorgeous!!!!! If he starts taking orders...


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> Here is a picture of my 'little sister' (5 inches taller than me but younger by 3 years) . It was taken over a year ago when I went down to Ottawa to see her after we found out she had alzheimers.


Beautiful picture, beautiful ladies, you can really tell you are sisters, you couldn't deny each other if you wanted to.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> what are you going to knit with the lovely red yarn?
> 
> sam


The sock yarn? not sure, I think I have another skein just like it though, that I got several months ago, there is 414 yds per skein so I may make a shawl, I'll have to think on it though. I really love the color. 
The 2 big rolls of light blue are going to be felted slippers for David for in the truck so his feet stay warm at night. 
The purple verigated is going to be boot toppers and fingerless gloves for a 12 yr olds birthday, the other purple for a hat, and the 2 skeins of neutral are for me to play with dyeing. The other 2 big rolls are just because I loved them and at that price, who could resist. lololol


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> Hello, My Sweet Family,
> Just got caught up on all the posts.
> Julie, so glad the letter you received was not true regarding your income.
> Carol, I am so sorry your brother is having such a major health crisis and will certainly lift him and all the family (yours as well) up in prayer
> Shirley, I am praying God will wrap your sister in Angel Wings and give the medical staff the love, compassion, and wisdom to check on her frequently and administer pain meds before she develops it to prevent agitation and confusion. I pray for you too, dear one, as I know this weighs heavy on your heart
> Forgive me, I forget who Quin belonged to, but he is a sweetie pie.
> Julie, love the green thread you are knitting with. Is it a Guernsey?
> Kaye, fingerless mitts are on my Christmas list for next year. Have been searching the web for patterns. I may be asking lots of questions. Yours are beautiful, but all your work is.
> Daralenyou never cease to amaze me. For one to have just learned to knit a short time ago, you make such detailed and beautiful things. I just want to be able to make some pretty scarves to wear to church. Just learning about all the nice yarns out there has been an adventure. All I have ever known of is Red Heart, Bernat, Lion Brand, Vannas Choice, and I Love This Yarn. BUT then Jim gave me a laptop and opened up a whole new world to me in hobbycraft supplies. Your capelet is going to be gorgeous.
> Patches, loved the cowls. Gosh, and no pattern.
> Jim and I didnt make it to Jackson. It was so cold when we woke up, we decided to stay under the covers and wait until Thursday. The I Phone s is on sale through the fourth, so we have time. We have both just been lazy and stayed warm today.
> Jim and I both like our own space and our time together. We DVR a lot of shows we watch together late at night, but he wastches a lot I dont and vice versa. I watch all the cop, crime, mystery type shows and any good action/mystery movie. We watch a lot of the reality (Dancing, Amazing Race, Survivor, Big Brother, etc) shows together.all the talent shows. You cant realistically be with someone hrs a day without friction. IMHO.
> Remembering Marianne always, as well as Melody and Linda.
> Sam, pray you are feeling better. It is going to have to be warmer here for me to do my heavy duty cleaning!
> I Love You All to the Moon and Back! Betty


Hi Betty, hope you are feeling a lot better going into the new year. Hoping also that it is a great year for the whole family and all the health issues resolve themselves early in the year. 
Ask away, I'll be here.  
Have a great New Years and don't over do it. 
Love and hugs!!


----------



## busyworkerbee

pammie1234 said:


> In Texas you have to watch your clay. If you are working indoors, you have the artificial heat and air conditioning. Both can dry out the clay rather quickly. I always kept mine covered with a wet cloth until I was ready for it to air dry before firing.
> 
> This group is killing me. I want to do too much! I have gotten more paints, paper, and canvas because of all of the painting art. Now I want to get out the clay! It is just too hard to do it all! I admire all of you that are able to do it!


I know how you feel. Each time I go to my sister's beach house, I want to do some throwing. The previous owners left a wheel behind. It rotates, so hoping the motor works. Will run an extension out to it and see soon. If it works, then will find a kiln and have a play.


----------



## sassafras123

Oh Matthew did an outstanding job.wish I had half his artistic talent.
Night night.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Here is a photo of what I am knitting for Designers workshops in Tamara's Commuter Capelet:


Gorgeous!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Shirley, I hope that they can get things under control for your sister quickly, it has to be hard on her, not remember what has happened and also hard on the rest of you trying to explain it. I hope also that she is able to stay where she is for a good long time to come, moving her would only add more confusion to the mix I would think. 
hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

Whoohoo!!!! Caught up, I'm off to bed. David google talked me so I used the call ability on that so was able to actually talk to him. Yay!!! 
Have a great night y'all. Those who are going into New Years Day, Julie, and everyone in Aussie Land, Have a wonderful day and hopes that it is the first day of a wonderful year for you all. 
Hugs!!!


----------



## pammie1234

Designer1234 said:


> yes, that could be it -- It wasn't brand newly rolled but it certainly wasn't leather hard. here are some of my
> hand built projects. The bowl and the lady with the children are named the 'story teller' and are a popular Arizona design -- I had so much fun with them. The bowl was thrown by a friend and I added the little people and cacti to each of our two. I broke it 2 years ago and wish it had been one of my other projects as I made a lot of them while down there.
> 
> Time for me to go and read -- I am tired tonight - I enjoyed to day and tomorrow Kelly is picking up my new chair. We don't have anything much planned for New Years but that is okay - those days of partying on New Years have passed for us. We might, if we are still up toast in the New year the two of us but likely will turn in long before that.
> 
> talk to you all tomorrow. tell Matthew again how impressed I am with his yarn bowl. It will be something you will treasure forever. lucky lady! Shirley


I love storytellers! I wish I had gotten one when I was in New Mexico many years ago. I don't really remember seeing one when we were shopping at some of the Native American shops. I got earrings instead. The name of the stone just left me! Senior moment? I could probably find one here as we have many Native American tribes in Texas, too. I just don't happen to live in the correct area.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo!!!! Caught up, I'm off to bed. David google talked me so I used the call ability on that so was able to actually talk to him. Yay!!!
> Have a great night y'all. Those who are going into New Years Day, Julie, and everyone in Aussie Land, Have a wonderful day and hopes that it is the first day of a wonderful year for you all.
> Hugs!!!


And pleasant dreams for you, Kaye!


----------



## pammie1234

Just watched my DD's college team beat the #14 Arizona team! Texas Tech was the underdog; expected to lose by at least 20. Great game. Now I am going to bed. Really tired, but a little keyed up!

On a different note, Texas Tech's coach is 34 years old, the youngest coach of a major college, and just about the cutest thing ever! Even the commentators comment on him, especially how neat his hair always is! Jealousy!

Good night!


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> yes, that could be it -- It wasn't brand newly rolled but it certainly wasn't leather hard. here are some of my
> hand built projects. The bowl and the lady with the children are named the 'story teller' and are a popular Arizona design -- I had so much fun with them. The bowl was thrown by a friend and I added the little people and cacti to each of our two. I broke it 2 years ago and wish it had been one of my other projects as I made a lot of them while down there.
> 
> Time for me to go and read -- I am tired tonight - I enjoyed to day and tomorrow Kelly is picking up my new chair. We don't have anything much planned for New Years but that is okay - those days of partying on New Years have passed for us. We might, if we are still up toast in the New year the two of us but likely will turn in long before that.
> 
> talk to you all tomorrow. tell Matthew again how impressed I am with his yarn bowl. It will be something you will treasure forever. lucky lady! Shirley


Beautiful work, I really like it, I use to love to work with clay, but my hands have stoped that. So just knitting :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

Designer1234 said:


> Tell Matthew what a wonderful yarn bowl he made. He did a fantastic job.
> 
> I have one that I think he might be interested in making as well. It is the only one I have ever seen that was hand built by rolling the clay flat with a rolling pan about l/3" wide. and cutting the pieces, as well as cutting out the flower and the J place for the yarn. I can use it for intarsia with lots of little balls of yarn pulled through the flower holes.
> 
> It is 5.5" tall and I love it -- my other one is like a bowl and is smaller. I use both of them all the time. Pat gave this to me last Birthday and we watched her cut out another one while we were there. I think he would be able to make one and so maybe you could show him these pictures. He is so talented that I am sure he could cut different patterns and start a bit of a business with local knitters. Just a thought.
> 
> If Matthew wants my measurements pm me and I will send them to him.


Your yarn bowl is nice, doesn't look too difficult to recreate.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> So true, but some of have to use their phones to talk when sitting across the table too. How did we survve? When I tell my kids I was 7 before we even had a phone they think I'm exagerating. As a teen, we had 14 families on a party line, needless to say we didn't use the phne much as it was always busy


I was around 16 before we got a phone.
After my father died our neighboutr kindly let me us e the phone to ring people to tell them what had happened. I was the oldest and Mum needed to stay home with the rest of the kids I guess. I felt important and grown up doing the job.


----------



## darowil

Won't be round long. It is hot upstairs and there should be a state cricket match on tonight. This is just a short one that takes a few hours. Lots of blitz and excitement But i stil think I prefer the long version. Hot day bit not excessivelly so.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> It is a sad state of our lives if we as mothers no longer can figure out for ourselves how/when to feed our children, that's just plain scary that anyone would rely on a computer program to tell them that. :shock: :roll: :roll: :roll:


Wonder how our poor kids survived when they needed us to remember to feed them? As if most needed that (Maryanne being an exception. But once I git her onto solids she loved her food and never looked back- unfortunately now)


----------



## darowil

pammie1234 said:


> I get my retirement deposited on the 1st. If that is a holiday or weekend, it is the next business day. If the 1st is a Saturday and Monday is a holiday, it is 4 days late! Not a huge difference, but I wish they would deposit it earlier rather than later.


Ours comes early- and so do wages for almost everyone.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> winding - I assume you mean what we call burping the baby - which we do as a matter of course - they seem to sleep better.
> 
> the women who are on such a strict schedule have only one child I bet - with six at home Heidi does not have time to worry about schedules - when Bentley is hungry he eats. he is into cereal and baby food now - is fond of sweet potatoes - does not like peas. lol
> 
> sam


Both these women had one already- that ws what was so very surprising. After one most mothers free up.

I'm going to Sydney- Ome of the trip is MAryanne's Christmas present including a day at the cricket. Planning to catch up with Nicho for a day as well.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Caren. I need to get back to it soon but trying to at least read a few pages of this week's KTP.


I have been trying but not doing a very good job at keeping up last week or this KTP so far. Busy with holidays, next week should be back to some what normal.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I am hoping that he figures out how to use Google chat or will lower himself to using his fb if nothing else, but I called him from Marlas phone so at least he won't try to call me and worry that he can't get me.
> I took a few more, I'm having fun with this camera, it's been a long time since the Kodak died it's death, this is just a little Nikon but I know that I am going to get a camera that I can switch lenses and stuff on eventually, hopefully next year for my Bday or Christmas, so this one was all I wanted to get me through til then.


What landscapes you have. The first is like the heartland that feeds us. That second one looks like it is right out of a movie. Gorgeous colors in the 3rd. I know what you mean about holding off to get one with changeable lenses. I would love to have that again someday. Had one when I took a beginning course in photography but that was over 30 years ago now and that camera is no more.


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> I love this one and I am going to make this lovely scarf for myself with the wool from the woollen mills in Australia that Nicho sent me. that is my next new project. Still have my orange cardigan to finish as well as a pair of socks and a pair of fingerless gloves.
> 
> I am not that happy with the cardigan as the neck doesn't please me very much -- I am l.5 sizes smaller on top than on bottom and top down doesn't always work that well for me. It will be alright as I plan on changing the button feature but I have put it off since before Christmas.
> 
> I have found I have such a huge stash that I am going to make myself another long coat of many colors -- like my green one -- I knit it horizontally in the bottom portion and it works better for me. Am thinking of doing another class when I do it. I have decided rather than do it like the first coat that I will do it in stripes of different stitches and colors. am just thinking about it right now.


Wow! They are great. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> I have been trying but not doing a very good job at keeping up last week or this KTP so far. Busy with holidays, next week should be back to some what normal.


Met too!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pammie, how great to see your face. I now picture you totally different. What a beautiful smile and such lovely hair.


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> I have been bad today at work and have eaten about a half dozen short bread cookies. They are one of my weaknesses, so I dont buy them often but there was a box at the grocery for 99 cents. Couldnt pass it up.
> _I have a few things I shouldn't have but had to get because they were so cheap as well._
> 
> Have a friend mom and I ran into at Walmart over the weekend her son is 9 months old, refuses to take a bottle, not sure about solid foods of any kind, and he still doesnt sleep more than 3 - 4 hours at a time. I cannot image not sleeping more than 4 hours at a time for 9 months. Told her I wouldnt have any hair left! After we walked away mom and I both agreed if your hungry enough you will take a bottle and you can cry yourself back to sleep (as long as there is nothing wrong with you.)
> _Vicky was a very easy child- except she insisted on waking up a few times every night until she was 15 months od. Tried to get her to do without but it was quicker and easier to pick her up, attach her to me and put her back to bed, if I stayed awake that was. And then she just stopped of her own accord._
> 
> Have talked to DH, the lady who worked for me while gone (and is still here part-time) and my boss and we are going to continue job sharing for the time being. DH says as long as we can make the bills hes fine with it. We are and have been, so will just try to tighten a bit to make things like insurance etc. a bit easier. I will work 3 days a week and she will work 2. She will have a 5 day weekend and I will have a 4 day weekend. REally looking forward to it, not that havent been doing it parttime already but 5 days a week instead of just 3.
> _Working the same number of hours in less days I found so much easier. It was as tiring going to work for 8 hours as 12 so 3 exhausted days much better than 5._
> 
> DH's mom is 81 and slipping some in what she can do, so I have started cooking for her and her DH a couple times a week. He does the housework but is not much on cooking, gets take out, so an easy thing I can do to help them out. And I will be able to spend more time with my mom and my DH and DSs and DGS and hopefully knit and sew more on a regular basis.
> 
> I got started on my craft room, bought two new rubber bins and filled them with yarn that I had in the plastic zippered things you buy bedspreads or pillows or whatnot in. They work great for yarn if larger, smaller ones I use for shampoo etc. when traveling. Need to organize the shelves and  buy another bin (maybe 2) to finish getting yarn out of bags. Then I need to go through my material and figure out what projects I want to do there. A couple of babies due in April so blankets to make etc.
> 
> Mom sent me an email says we are in for some snow. Not sure what she means, if its a lot or just flurries. Hoping for A LOT!!! Will try to get some pictures posted this week from Christmas and projects finished.
> 
> Finishing up my work day all work is done, boss not back yet. Will close out so ya'll dont get bored with the book.
> 
> Prayers n hugs for all!


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> Here is my Christmas gift from Matthew. He made it in his art class this fall.


What a gorgeous yarn bowl. Certainly worth the search to find these photos. The yarn inside is pretty nice too.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, how goes it?
> Had to go run errands and pay bills today, took my new camera that I got for Christmas with us and took a few pics for you all.
> We went to Brown Sheep and and I took some pics on the way back to Torrington.
> One of Marlas dogs decided that my phone needed a bath in coffee. Marlas sofa has drink holders in the inside arms and I had my to go cup from the coffee shop in the one farthest from me and my phone closest too me, while we were doing something in the kitchen, Cinnamon tipped my coffee in to the phone and was happily lapping up coffee. :shock: :roll: :roll:
> Of course I had previously cracked the screen but was determined not to make a claim on it and just suffer through until June when I could upgrade, oh well, claim made and deductible paid today.  I don't think the rice will revive it since the coffee went into the cracked screen.
> But here are some pics from playing with my camera.


great yarn choices, I have one like the red and yellow. Now if I could only remember what I bought it for. love the clouds a favorite photo opp of mine. :thumbup: 
OH NO on the phone not a good thing, on the bright side now your screen won't be cracked. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Both these women had one already- that ws what was so very surprising. After one most mothers free up.
> 
> I'm going to Sydney- Ome of the trip is MAryanne's Christmas present including a day at the cricket. Planning to catch up with Nicho for a day as well.


Have a great trip with Maryanne and what fun to meet up with Nicho. Wish I could zap myself over.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> great yarn choices, I have one like the red and yellow. Now if I could only remember what I bought it for. love the clouds a favorite photo opp of mine. :thumbup:
> OH NO on the phone not a good thing, on the bright side now your screen won't be cracked. :roll:


I wonder if Poledra has a policy where she gets a new phone. In my experience, which is only one time, it was a refurbished phone. Hope she gets a new one.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I wouldn't have minded the shape, but the taste was awful, horrible, I had to go rinse out my mouth. lolol...Adventures for sure.
> I'll play with it again in the morning. Practice makes perfect.


 That is just awful I can't imagine what cause it to taste bad as well. I will be putting my bread machine to work today as well. Fresh bread has been requested for today, it has been a few days.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I wonder if Poledra has a policy where she gets a new phone. In my experience, which is only one time, it was a refurbished phone. Hope she gets a new one.


I had a plan where anytime something happened to the phone they would replace it. It was to have been a new phone, I never needed to have the phone replaced so dropped it that from my plan. i hope the new phone arrives soon, that way she can keep in touch with David.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I am hoping that he figures out how to use Google chat or will lower himself to using his fb if nothing else, but I called him from Marlas phone so at least he won't try to call me and worry that he can't get me.
> I took a few more, I'm having fun with this camera, it's been a long time since the Kodak died it's death, this is just a little Nikon but I know that I am going to get a camera that I can switch lenses and stuff on eventually, hopefully next year for my Bday or Christmas, so this one was all I wanted to get me through til then.


 Hopefully you will have heard from David by now. Goggle chat is awesome. I love my nikon cameras :thumbup: I just find my iPhone easier no downloading required and I can do some editing on it as well. Not that I use anything but the crop feature.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> That is just awful I can't imagine what cause it to taste bad as well. I will be putting my bread machine to work today as well. Fresh bread has been requested for today, it has been a few days.


I wonder if it started to turn to alcohol??


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I wonder if it started to turn to alcohol??


Not enough liquid can make it taste off. I have used nut flours and if they are old the flavor is off.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Happy New Year very soon for Julie and all our Australian friends. It is almost time for them.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo!!!! Caught up, I'm off to bed. David google talked me so I used the call ability on that so was able to actually talk to him. Yay!!!
> Have a great night y'all. Those who are going into New Years Day, Julie, and everyone in Aussie Land, Have a wonderful day and hopes that it is the first day of a wonderful year for you all.
> Hugs!!!


Sleep well. Good to hear David got to call. Very different talking on goggle than on the phone, at least in my house as everyone thinks they need to join in. :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma

I'm going to see if I can get back to sleep now. Nice chatting with you. I'll bet your family loves the fresh bread. Lovely memories for them. It is fun looking forward to the New Year and praying it will bring wonderful things. This has been a hard one for so many of our friends. Hoping you and your family have a wonderful one.


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> We couldn't ask for a better teacher than purple - I love how she does things.


Thank you Shirley, flattery will get you everywhere. You will need a crochet hook that will go through the hole in the centre of the bead somethink like a .75 - .50 mm Sounds tiny but don't worry it will work. xx


----------



## sugarsugar

Up to page 33! A busy day today but a good one. DD slept all night for the first time in ages, so that is good. I took her to GP today to get her ongoing cough checked. She has a bit of a wheeze going so she is on ventalin for a while, he also gave her something for acid reflux. She tells me that she has eaten better today. 
Then off to mums to do a few things, then into town and got a couple of bargains in Myer, then to a friends house for a couple of hours. She gave me a couple of seasons of Hart of Dixie to watch. I have never heard of it but she liked it so... 

It is 8.30pm on New Years Eve here and I am staying home catching up on here and just chilling with New Year specials on TV.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> ah well, can't be right on every issue!


As my aunt's workmate used to say, "There's none of us inflammable!"


----------



## KateB

Pup lover said:


> Well done Matthew, very nice bowl!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend. It is rather chilly this morning at -13.8c/ 7f at04:37. It has gotten warmer since I've been up. 

Today's coffee is served. 

Calming healing energy and hugs to all.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I'm going to see if I can get back to sleep now. Nice chatting with you. I'll bet your family loves the fresh bread. Lovely memories for them. It is fun looking forward to the New Year and praying it will bring wonderful things. This has been a hard one for so many of our friends. Hoping you and your family have a wonderful one.


Have a nice sleep, I will likely stay awake now Chrissy is up and turned on all the lights. Nice chatting with yo as well. They all love the bread only problem is they have decided they like different kinds. it isn't too hard to accommodate when made by hand. I am looking forward tot he new year lots of new things to look forward too. I am hoping things turn around for all our friends that have had such a hard time of it. The best to you and your family as well.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. I was working on some beading ideas last night, so all of you who are planning to do the course don not worry about sizes of beads and stuff. I will start
at the very beginning and take you through it. Remember this is a beginners workshop not the advanced one :thumbup: 

In the meantime photo for New Year's Eve....


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Shirley, flattery will get you everywhere. You will need a crochet hook that will go through the hole in the centre of the bead somethink like a .75 - .50 mm Sounds tiny but don't worry it will work. xx


I will have to look through my beads and see if I have any that size. I'm sure I do, the girls say I have every size possible.


----------



## PurpleFi

Angora1 said:


> What did your daughter do there Purple?


She went the first time with her university group and did Charlie Brown the musical and then again once she had finished drama school she was in a play.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> I will have to look through my beads and see if I have any that size. I'm sure I do, the girls say I have every size possible.


Hi Caren, as long as the bead goes on the yarn it will be suitable. I bought a string of beads in our local charity shop and am using them. I paid £5 for a multi (30) stranded necklace.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. I was working on some beading ideas last night, so all of you who are planning to do the course don not worry about sizes of beads and stuff. I will start
> at the very beginning and take you through it. Remember this is a beginners workshop not the advanced one :thumbup:
> 
> In the meantime photo for New Year's Eve....


Good morning Purple. I am glad it is a beginners class. 

Love the sun on the trees. The view I have of the sun and trees is so much different at the moment.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Purple. I am glad it is a beginners class.
> 
> Love the sun on the trees. The view I have of the sun and trees is so much different at the moment.


Loved your coffee. I'm glad it is a beginners class too :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

**************HAPPY NEW YEAR*********************


I wish peace, health, happiness and lots of time to knit to all my very special KP friends. xx


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, as long as the bead goes on the yarn it will be suitable. I bought a string of beads in our local charity shop and am using them. I paid £5 for a multi (30) stranded necklace.


WOW that is a super buy!!!! Love the colour as well but being purple who could not love it. :thumbup: 
I will have to check out the charity shops see what they have. I can sometimes find good buys like that at one of the dollar stores or Big Lot's.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> WOW that is a super buy!!!! Love the colour as well but being purple who could not love it. :thumbup:
> I will have to check out the charity shops see what they have. I can sometimes find good buys like that at one of the dollar stores or Big Lot's.


Might just have to check a few more when I go shopping later. Like I need more beads!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Loved your coffee. I'm glad it is a beginners class too :roll:


Well thank you, thought it was a good one for today. I have been up since way too early o'clock. Looking forward to the class.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Might just have to check a few more when I go shopping later. Like I need more beads!!!


One can never have enough beads, they aren't like yarn they hardly take up any space at all. :roll:


----------



## TNS

Just popping on here to wish everyone a Really Happy New year, and hope everyone enjoyed a good Christmas. I'm nearly home - expect to get to Guernsey tonight (not Alderney tho') and I'll be back more regularly once there. Back to catchup for a few more minutes....


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> Just popping on here to wish everyone a Really Happy New year, and hope everyone enjoyed a good Christmas. I'm nearly home - expect to get to Guernsey tonight (not Alderney tho') and I'll be back more regularly once there. Back to catchup for a few more minutes....


Good to see you back or almost back. Happy New year to you as well.


----------



## sugarsugar

I will jump in here and say Happy New Year to everyone. I hope we all may have a healthy, happy and safe 2014.

Julie has about 20mins to go.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Happy New Year very soon for Julie and all our Australian friends. It is almost time for them.


Nine minutes left, here!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> As my aunt's workmate used to say, "There's none of us inflammable!"


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

The count down is three minutes till 2014!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> The count down is three minutes till 2014!


Happy New Year Julie.


----------



## KateB

All the best for 2014, Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Happy New Year Julie.


The fireworks are popping all over the place- the only countries before us are Tonga and Samoa (western) that are an hour ahead of us!
So Happy 2014 to everyone!
So glad, Cathy that things have been a bit better for you and DD, your today, my yesterday!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> All the best for 2014, Julie!


Thanks Kate! It surely has to be a better year! The neighbourhood is going crazy!


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> still - wouldn't mind seeing it just once. love bagpipe music -
> 
> sam
> 
> what kind of bottle is dh going to show up with?


Whiskey of course! (Probably the Famous Grouse.)


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> The fireworks are popping all over the place- the only countries before us are Tonga and Samoa (western) that are an hour ahead of us!
> So Happy 2014 to everyone!
> So glad, Cathy that things have been a bit better for you and DD, your today, my yesterday!


 :thumbup: I dont know if I can stay awake until midnight, I can here fireworks Going off in my area (private use ones as illegal over here, but that doesnt stop them). I will here the fireworks at midnight here that they do over the bay. Oscar is sound asleep and hasnt bothered with the noise, so that is a bonus.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I dont know if I can stay awake until midnight, I can here fireworks Going off in my area (private use ones as illegal over here, but that doesnt stop them). I will here the fireworks at midnight here that they do over the bay. Oscar is sound asleep and hasnt bothered with the noise, so that is a bonus.


Ringo, too is learning not to fuss about them! Sleep well, Cathy!


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> How true....had forgotten that. We are friends with a young couple in which the wife is Ukrainian and attends a Ukrainian Orthodox Church in the Atlanta area. We attended their oldest child's christening a number of year's ago.
> 
> Well, I'm tired. Have made a little progress on the bulldog I'm knitting. I have a check up in the morning with the Dr. that did my thumb reconstruction a year ago. Hopefully this will be the last one with him. Initially he had said they track you for 2 years but 6 months ago he indicated this might be my final check up. I hope so. Anyway, I'm off to bed as it is almost 12:30 a.m.
> 
> Peace, love, hugs, and prayers for everyone.


Hey Gwen, good to hear you may be able to finish with Dr. in regards to your thumb. You will be able to cross them off the list one by one soon. LOL. Take care and Happy New Year.


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sugar, when my DD was feeling sick she used to suck Werthers Toffees, and they really helped her.


I am going to see if I can locate some at the supermarket tomorrow. Pretty sure we have them here. Thanks.
That reminds me... I got some catalogues yesterday from our 2 main supermarkets and I couldnt believe what is on sale from tomorrow..... HOT CROSS BUNS !! Seriously?


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> Oh, Tessa. So sorry to hear you're in such pain!! Of course, we'll worry until you're feeling better.
> Will send up a prayer for you and God bless Julian for taking care of you.
> JuneK


Ditto... Take care and I hope this improves quickly for you.


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> Your movie theatre sounds very comfortable, if the film gets boring you could take a nap in those seats!


We have some of those- and I went to watch a Roamn battle movie and fell asleep during a battle- Maryanne has never let me forget it.

I'm actually here simply toget something and thought I would check the temperature on the computer. Very hot up here so I think I might see the new year in downstairs and hope it is cooler by then for sleeping. Or will need a fan or similar.
Just cheked the weather forecast-it is not to get much cooler so I think I might be sleeping downstairs somehow. Saves needing to put the airconditioner on as downstairs is comfortable.

Watched the state game in the cricket and they won for me as well.


----------



## darowil

Happy New Year Julie. it will be 2014 for her now.


----------



## sugarsugar

Page 50 and I am going crosseyed. Just 11pm here, so an hour to go till the New Year.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> I am going to see if I can locate some at the supermarket tomorrow. Pretty sure we have them here. Thanks.
> That reminds me... I got some catalogues yesterday from our 2 main supermarkets and I couldnt believe what is on sale from tomorrow..... HOT CROSS BUNS !! Seriously?


Well I guess new year is over so they have to push something. I won't be buying them until Easter is close.

And now to find where I really am and go downstairs.


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> Here is my Christmas gift from Matthew. He made it in his art class this fall.


It's lovely....Matthew is so gifted when it comes to any kind of art work....besides being beautiful, it looks nice and sturdy! Please tell Matthew how much I admire his work...he's so talented.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> We eat alot of fish, husband fishes in the boat in summer & on the ice in winter. He does an excellent job of filleting so we don't have to pick bones. I usally fry them. Every January we have the Wildlife Banquet & awards, where people get trophies for the biggest fish, deer, moose, etc.i always bake fish for it, usually 2- 15 pound Northern Pike, there is usually no leftovers. There is a turkey supper but people bring various "wild" dishes to add to the table.


The striped bass my son catches are so large, it's not a problem to filet them. A 30" fish has a lot of meat compared to bones!! The first time he showed me a picture of one of them, he'd put a 12 oz. soda can beside it for comparison. I was amazed at how large it was.
Sounds like a feast with all those meats!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Here is a picture of my 'little sister' (5 inches taller than me but younger by 3 years) . It was taken over a year ago when I went down to Ottawa to see her after we found out she had alzheimers.


It's so easy to tell you are sisters. I know it must be difficult to know she's lost so much of her memories.
Lovely ladies!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend. It is rather chilly this morning at -13.8c/ 7f at04:37. It has gotten warmer since I've been up.
> 
> Today's coffee is served.
> 
> Calming healing energy and hugs to all.


LOL, yes I do  love the cup, and the card, lol lol


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> The fireworks are popping all over the place- the only countries before us are Tonga and Samoa (western) that are an hour ahead of us!
> So Happy 2014 to everyone!
> So glad, Cathy that things have been a bit better for you and DD, your today, my yesterday!


Fireworks already going off here, drunk nearby neighbours setting off illegal fireworks intermittently.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. I was working on some beading ideas last night, so all of you who are planning to do the course don not worry about sizes of beads and stuff. I will start
> at the very beginning and take you through it. Remember this is a beginners workshop not the advanced one :thumbup:
> 
> In the meantime photo for New Year's Eve....


Lovely goes with my coffee,


----------



## Patches39

Happy New Year Julie, blessing flowing all around you, :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, how goes it?
> Had to go run errands and pay bills today, took my new camera that I got for Christmas with us and took a few pics for you all.
> We went to Brown Sheep and and I took some pics on the way back to Torrington.
> One of Marlas dogs decided that my phone needed a bath in coffee. Marlas sofa has drink holders in the inside arms and I had my to go cup from the coffee shop in the one farthest from me and my phone closest too me, while we were doing something in the kitchen, Cinnamon tipped my coffee in to the phone and was happily lapping up coffee. :shock: :roll: :roll:
> Of course I had previously cracked the screen but was determined not to make a claim on it and just suffer through until June when I could upgrade, oh well, claim made and deductible paid today.  I don't think the rice will revive it since the coffee went into the cracked screen.
> But here are some pics from playing with my camera.


Sorry about the phone but glad it was insured! Love the pictures.....and what's your cat's name who's inspecting your yarn!?
junek


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> Well will be going to bed now, eyes are tired, been a long day, so praying all have a great tomorrow, happy new year for some and happy New Years Eve, for others, either way sending blessings your way,may it be filled with joy love healing, and so much happiness that you can't stand it :lol:
> what a blessing KTP has been for me, never had a lot of friends but now I have all of you! and from all over the world :shock: I thank you all and thank God for you all. Night, night.


To me, it's a privilege to be your friend. Hope your New Year is blessed with comfort, joy and all good things!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I am hoping that he figures out how to use Google chat or will lower himself to using his fb if nothing else, but I called him from Marlas phone so at least he won't try to call me and worry that he can't get me.
> I took a few more, I'm having fun with this camera, it's been a long time since the Kodak died it's death, this is just a little Nikon but I know that I am going to get a camera that I can switch lenses and stuff on eventually, hopefully next year for my Bday or Christmas, so this one was all I wanted to get me through til then.


Your sky pictures are all so lovely....I was pleasantly surprised since I thought Wyoming was full of mountains!
LOL!
JUneK


----------



## jknappva

OOPS, did it again!!
JK


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> yes, that could be it -- It wasn't brand newly rolled but it certainly wasn't leather hard. here are some of my
> hand built projects. The bowl and the lady with the children are named the 'story teller' and are a popular Arizona design -- I had so much fun with them. The bowl was thrown by a friend and I added the little people and cacti to each of our two. I broke it 2 years ago and wish it had been one of my other projects as I made a lot of them while down there.
> 
> Time for me to go and read -- I am tired tonight - I enjoyed to day and tomorrow Kelly is picking up my new chair. We don't have anything much planned for New Years but that is okay - those days of partying on New Years have passed for us. We might, if we are still up toast in the New year the two of us but likely will turn in long before that.
> 
> talk to you all tomorrow. tell Matthew again how impressed I am with his yarn bowl. It will be something you will treasure forever. lucky lady! Shirley


I don't think there's anything you can't do and master, Shirley....you are definitely an inspiration!
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> Your sky pictures are all so lovely....I was pleasantly surprised since I thought Wyoming was full of mountains!
> LOL!
> JUneK


My little Nikon was great and took really good pictures. I dropped it a few months ago and my son talked me into buying a small Canon - it takes very good pictures too. I really like my I photo program on my imac - as I can do a lot of 'fixing' of photos etc. .

I love the canon now that I have learned how to use it. These small digitals are amazing. That reminds me -- the admin of KP also runs a photography forum and is set up the same way this forum is. wonderful pictures and lots of information. Some of them are very professional. great to spend some time there - let me know if you want the link. I think I posted the link in last week or the week before TP.

I have it bookmarked if anyone has some spare time to check out the photos and information there.

It is now 6:30 am -- I slept like a log last night. It was nice and chilly in our room as Pat opened the window a wee bit -

For those who are now in 2014 -- Happy New Year! It is hard to believe we are into another year. time flies by so quickly -

Thanks for the nice comments about Marj and I. I imagine that will be our last picture together. She still knows me when I call her and her voice lights up. I made her laugh when I talked to her yesterday so that made me feel better. I can usually get her laughing- she told me she is holding on to me as 'we have been through so much together and I understand!'. It made me feel better - even though she leaves me and can't remember so much of what is happening. She has stopped trying to pretend there is nothing wrong, but it is hard to know what she is really thinking nowadays. what is to be will be. I am just glad that I am still in her thoughts.

I am torn as to whether I should fly down there for a few days -- the last trip nearly did me in - (not as young as I used to be). Pat thinks it might be too hard but I am thinking seriously of going down in the spring if she hasn't gone down hill too much. I stayed right in her little suite with her and we really talked about our childhood. will see.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend. It is rather chilly this morning at -13.8c/ 7f at04:37. It has gotten warmer since I've been up.
> 
> Today's coffee is served.
> 
> Calming healing energy and hugs to all.


Love the coffee and both sentiments. By the time I see your morning coffee and sometimes breakfast pictures, it's almost time for my second breakfast/mid-morning snack. so I really enjoy them. Do you have snow this morning? They're talking about a rain/snow mix for us early Friday. We'll see if that comes about!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. I was working on some beading ideas last night, so all of you who are planning to do the course don not worry about sizes of beads and stuff. I will start
> at the very beginning and take you through it. Remember this is a beginners workshop not the advanced one :thumbup:
> 
> In the meantime photo for New Year's Eve....


Love the sunlit tree!! I'm glad the workshops stay available after they end since I always seem to have something going on at the time!
So glad you reassured us that it will be a BEGINNING beading class!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> I am going to see if I can locate some at the supermarket tomorrow. Pretty sure we have them here. Thanks.
> That reminds me... I got some catalogues yesterday from our 2 main supermarkets and I couldnt believe what is on sale from tomorrow..... HOT CROSS BUNS !! Seriously?


Good Heavens! that is pushing early!


----------



## Designer1234

Purple-- I will buy a crochet hook next time I am in the bead shop. before I do - do you always use the same yarn that you knitted with? the little hooks looked so fine that I am not sure whether they would pick up any yarn heavier than sock yarn at the most. I can see them using lace weight but i doubt I will be doing lace.I am really looking forward to learning the basics and knowing you, there will be lots of little tidbits of information from you. I would likely use beads on scarves - but doubt I will ever do real lace unless it is something like Julie's scarves.


----------



## purl2diva

Minus two degrees here with windchill of minus eleven. Snow expected-only two to four inches followed by lake effect which is always dicey as to how much that will be.

I'm telling DS to stay home tomorrow. He lives only 25 miles away but walks with a cane and his parking lot is likely to be treacherous and don't know what the roads will be like.

Julie, just saw New Year's fireworks on our Weather Channel. Hoping that the new year brings you all things good.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Happy New Year Julie. it will be 2014 for her now.


Nearly 3 hours now into 2014! Time to get started making some bread. Have to weigh out on the old spring scale- my battery powered one was at LO and the budget does not stretch to replacing the batteries this week- I know my formula roughly in cups- but I use the scales to check the total! Ringo is ensconced on my sofa- I have to leave him alone so frequently- this has become his favourite pozzie.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Fireworks already going off here, drunk nearby neighbours setting off illegal fireworks intermittently.


I can hear parties still going - this is one night in the year that I don't complain! Letting off fireworks in Aussie ought to be a criminal offense. (in most places)


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Happy New Year Julie, blessing flowing all around you, :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you so much, Jessie! And a Blessed New Year's Eve for you! May 2014 bring Peace and Happiness!


----------



## Lurker 2

purl2diva said:


> Minus two degrees here with windchill of minus eleven. Snow expected-only two to four inches followed by lake effect which is always dicey as to how much that will be.
> 
> I'm telling DS to stay home tomorrow. He lives only 25 miles away but walks with a cane and his parking lot is likely to be treacherous and don't know what the roads will be like.
> 
> Julie, just saw New Year's fireworks on our Weather Channel. Hoping that the new year brings you all things good.


Thanks for those thoughts, Diva- we will wish all good things for everyone in 2014! and let's hope some of the wars that are being fought around the globe may come to an end.


----------



## purl2diva

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for those thoughts, Diva- we will wish all good things for everyone in 2014! and let's hope some of the wars that are being fought around the globe may come to an end.


Amen to that.


----------



## gagesmom

9am here and I am awake an ready to roll. Gage has asked to go to Nana's today for a little while. That will be handy as I want to take down the tree today and pack some more. Is easier to pack while he is at school or out for the day.

Was -15 degrees here last night before the windchill. Was pretty cold here.

Going to go back and catch up now.

Happy New Year Julie  May all your hopes and wishes come true this year.


----------



## Grannypeg

Happy New year Julie! May all your wishes for 2014 come true.



Lurker 2 said:


> The count down is three minutes till 2014!


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> 9am here and I am awake an ready to roll. Gage has asked to go to Nana's today for a little while. That will be handy as I want to take down the tree today and pack some more. Is easier to pack while he is at school or out for the day.
> 
> Was -15 degrees here last night before the windchill. Was pretty cold here.
> 
> Going to go back and catch up now.
> 
> Happy New Year Julie  May all your hopes and wishes come true this year.


Does he try to help, or is it that he gets upset?

There is rather a long way to go, before your weather will warm up!

And thanks for the good wishes!

2014 needs to bring some good times for you too!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> Ooops! regarding the phone....it would have been nice not so close to Christmas :roll:
> 
> Is that the Brown Sheep Co. we can order from online. What fun to be close enough to just drive there. Looks like you made some lovely purchases.
> 
> The new camera is great. Be sure and keep it away from the dog and coffee. :shock: We're looking forward to more great photos.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Nice yarn colors, what are you planning to make?


----------



## Lurker 2

Grannypeg said:


> Happy New year Julie! May all your wishes for 2014 come true.


Thank you Peg! And hoping all will go well for you in 2014! It is of course still Happy New Year's Eve for you! I think you are about mid-morning!


----------



## gagesmom

Happy New Year to all my kp friends,

It is New Years Eve day here.

Julie, Gage tries to help but gets sad and I don't really want that for him. 

I hope 2014 brings wonderful things for us all.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I am hoping that he figures out how to use Google chat or will lower himself to using his fb if nothing else, but I called him from Marlas phone so at least he won't try to call me and worry that he can't get me.
> I took a few more, I'm having fun with this camera, it's been a long time since the Kodak died it's death, this is just a little Nikon but I know that I am going to get a camera that I can switch lenses and stuff on eventually, hopefully next year for my Bday or Christmas, so this one was all I wanted to get me through til then.


Nice photos. I can't believe you have no snow!
I just have a little camera but it has a zoom lens & takes great photos. The guys are always amazed by the pictures I take on the move from the back of the Harley. The little cameras have come so far in the last few years.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Happy New Year to all my Tea Party friends! I think that right now, it is either New Year's Eve or New Year's Day for everyone on here, so very best wishes for 2014 to you all.


----------



## Bonnie7591

siouxann said:


> Two beautiful faces, beautiful hearts. Prayers that the Alzheimer's will be gentle with her.


 :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> Purple-- I will buy a crochet hook next time I am in the bead shop. before I do - do you always use the same yarn that you knitted with? the little hooks looked so fine that I am not sure whether they would pick up any yarn heavier than sock yarn at the most. I can see them using lace weight but i doubt I will be doing lace.I am really looking forward to learning the basics and knowing you, there will be lots of little tidbits of information from you. I would likely use beads on scarves - but doubt I will ever do real lace unless it is something like Julie's scarves.


You can bead with thicker yarn, you will need beads with bigger holes, just as long as the yarn goes through the bead in which case you can use a bigger crochet hook. I expect you could bead with super chunky yarn and huge beads but I would think the weight would drag you down :lol: Abd there are other things other than beads that you can 'bead' with :shock: :shock:


----------



## gagesmom

I am off for now and will be back later on. I got one of the slippers almost completed last night. I am going to finish that off and post it later on. Hope I can get the 2nd slipper done today/tonight. The guy I am making them for is leaving tomorrow to go home. I want them ready for him to take with him.

Love and hugs to all.

See you later. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## flyty1n

I am trying to find the bead workshop and wasn't able to. Does anyone have that exact link? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Grannypeg

Right now, Julie, it is 9:50 A.M. Today is the 12th anniversary of my mother's death, so today always gives me reason to pause and think about her. She loved her bottle of beer in the evening and if I drank beer I would toast her tonight, but I don't. She had a good life; she was in her 94th year.



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Peg! And hoping all will go well for you in 2014! It is of course still Happy New Year's Eve for you! I think you are about mid-morning!


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Happy New Year to all my kp friends,
> 
> It is New Years Eve day here.
> 
> Julie, Gage tries to help but gets sad and I don't really want that for him.
> 
> I hope 2014 brings wonderful things for us all.


In some things, one just has to be the adult. It must be sad for you too. But good on you for shielding the boy! Do you know any clearer yet how you will handle the move?


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Happy New Year to all my Tea Party friends! I think that right now, it is either New Year's Eve or New Year's Day for everyone on here, so very best wishes for 2014 to you all.


And very best wishes to you!


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> I am trying to find the bead workshop and wasn't able to. Does anyone have that exact link? Thanks in advance.


I don't think it starts properly until the 6th EST, and the information is coming available on the 4th! (January)


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> I don't think there's anything you can't do and master, Shirley....you are definitely an inspiration!
> JuneK


Definitely an artist.


----------



## Lurker 2

Grannypeg said:


> Right now, Julie, it is 9:50 A.M. Today is the 12th anniversary of my mother's death, so today always gives me reason to pause and think about her. She loved her bottle of beer in the evening and if I drank beer I would toast her tonight, but I don't. She had a good life; she was in her 94th year.


She had a good innings! My Mum was only 75 when she died- I was 39, and had honestly thought she would be with us into her 90's- she had always seemed so strong physically. But your Mum's death has to be a lot closer to you, today.


----------



## PurpleFi

flyty1n said:


> I am trying to find the bead workshop and wasn't able to. Does anyone have that exact link? Thanks in advance.


It will start on the 6 Jan and Shirley will open it on the 4th. Look in forthcoming workshops in the Workshop section.


----------



## PurpleFi

Happy New Year Julie ((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Happy New Year Julie ((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))


Hugs to you PurpleFi- I can still hear firecrackers exploding! 3 p.m., New Years Eve for you- I guess the countdown has started for some!?


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think it starts properly until the 6th EST, and the information is coming available on the 4th! (January)


That's right as the tutor's DD is having her 40th birthday party on the 4th and it will take the tutor two days to sober up :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> That's right as the tutor's DD is having her 40th birthday party on the 4th and it will take the tutor two days to sober up :thumbup:


Sounds like the tutor is planning a fun night!!!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds like the tutor is planning a fun night!!!!!!!!


You're right there.


----------



## PurpleFi

Off to my DDs for new years eve. See you all next year. xx


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> You're right there.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Off to my DDs for new years eve. See you all next year. xx


That does sound such a long way away- 365 days away for me in fact!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Here's a picture of Marianne and I when I went up there Friday. Also is a picture of her son's girlfriend wearing the mouse hat I made.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's a picture of Marianne and I when I went up there Friday. Also is a picture of her son's girlfriend wearing the mouse hat I made.


Three goodlooking ladies! And a superb hat!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Prayers for your brother and family Carol. Hope all gets straightened out quickly.


----------



## Gweniepooh

that is beautiful knitting. I'm glad you like the yarn bowl, too.


Angora1 said:


> Here is a photo of what I am knitting for Designers workshops in Tamara's Commuter Capelet:


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I can hear parties still going - this is one night in the year that I don't complain! Letting off fireworks in Aussie ought to be a criminal offense. (in most places)


Private fireworks in our city is illegal. But you always have someone who has to press their luck. And if the police aren't right there, what can they do if they arrive after the fact? Can't prove who it is unless you catch them in the act.
Our little neighborhood is quiet. When I lived in a 3rd floor apt., before my daughter moved in, my living room windows faced toward the river and I could see fireworks going off in all the small towns that were between 7-15 miles away. Of course, it was a clear night....just the vision of it but not the noise.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Happy New Year to Julie and all my Aussie friends since you're well into 2014. Praying for all good things and blessings for you in the coming year.
JuneK


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's a picture of Marianne and I when I went up there Friday. Also is a picture of her son's girlfriend wearing the mouse hat I made.


Great photos Gwen, you look so young. The hat is very cute. My niece came Christmas day with a mouse hat (purchased)that when she pulled the ties, the ears popped up& it sqeeked, the grandkids loved it.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Private fireworks in our city is illegal. But you always have someone who has to press their luck. And if the police isn't right there, what can they do if they arrive after the fact? Can't prove who it is unless you catch them in the act.
> Our little neighborhood is quiet. When I lived in a 3rd floor apt., before my daughter moved in, my living room windows faced toward the river and I could see fireworks going off in all the small towns that were between 7-15 miles away. Of course, it was a clear night....just the vision of it but not the noise.
> JuneK


That must have been quite a sight- these would be legal displays?


----------



## Gweniepooh

I have to laugh at myself....all this talk of a tattoo I was think of ink on skin! Exactly what is your Tattoo?


KateB said:


> Edinburgh Castle and Holyrood Palace are two different buildings. The Palace of Holyroodhouse, commonly referred to as Holyrood Palace, is the official residence of the Monarch of the United Kingdom in Scotland, and Edinburgh Castle is a military fortress built in the 12th century on an extinct volcano known as Castle Rock. The Military Tattoo is held in the forecourt of the castle every August.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Nice yarn colors, what are you planning to make?


Kaye, I see if I had read more that was already answered. Sometimes I think I should read til I'm caught up but then I forget half of what I meant to comment on.


----------



## jknappva

Grannypeg said:


> Right now, Julie, it is 9:50 A.M. Today is the 12th anniversary of my mother's death, so today always gives me reason to pause and think about her. She loved her bottle of beer in the evening and if I drank beer I would toast her tonight, but I don't. She had a good life; she was in her 94th year.


My prayers are with you, Peg. We always miss our moms, don't we? My mother has been dead almost 20 yrs and it seems like yesterday.
Hope the New Year brings joy and good things to you.
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Now PurpleFi that might make for some interesting patterns (being under the influence on the 4th!) Looking forward to seeing what will be needed for the workshop. Have lots of 6mm and 8mm beads.


PurpleFi said:


> I have just invented a new beading technique - I shall call it 'dropping them all over the floor' Mr P has been banned from hoovering until I am sure I have picked them all up!
> 
> ps Shirley it still says 4th Jan instead of 6th for the dates. I shall probably be under the affluence of inkahol at my DDs 40th on the 4th


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Happy New Year to Julie and all my Aussie friends since you're well into 2014. Praying for all good things and blessings for you in the coming year.
> JuneK


4 -30 a.m., and the bread is well on the way- good to get it baked before the day heats up! It is down to a chilly 13 C outside!


----------



## Gweniepooh

What a novel idea! Will definitely remember this trick. Thanks.


busyworkerbee said:


> Easy wat to pick up - secure stocking over end of hoover pipe. Stocking catches beads.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> That's right as the tutor's DD is having her 40th birthday party on the 4th and it will take the tutor two days to sober up :thumbup:


LOL!! I really doubt that, Purple!
junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's a picture of Marianne and I when I went up there Friday. Also is a picture of her son's girlfriend wearing the mouse hat I made.


What a lovely picture of two beautiful ladies. What a cutie the DS's girlfriend is....and I know she loved the hat.
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Shirley is there any way the info on beads and needles, etc for PurpleFi class could be posted earlier so we have time to get to the store? Just asking.



Designer1234 said:


> I was in the bead store today and she showed me the crochet hooks but the heads were so tiny I bought the needles -- I thought I would wait and talk to purple when the class starts, or before, about the crochet hooks. the girl there didn't know much about beading knitted projects and beading so she wasn't able to answer my questions too well aside from Hmmmm? oh, mmmm- not sure. Not too helpful. she did show me how the needles worked and I just tried it with wool as the thread and they worked.I am going to learn to do this as it really interests me for the shawls I want to design for my two friends.
> 
> We couldn't ask for a better teacher than purple - I love how she does things.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is fabulous! He did a wonderful job!


pacer said:


> Here is my Christmas gift from Matthew. He made it in his art class this fall.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> That must have been quite a sight- these would be legal displays?


yes, even the small towns usually have a fireworks display! But only if there's little wind.
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Very nice hand built yarn bowl that your DH made!



Designer1234 said:


> Tell him that he did a fantastic job. I love the way he did the cuts for pulling the wool. I have never seen one like that. I love the glaze he used --]
> 
> Imust show you and Matthew a picture of the one Pat had made for me. It wasn't thrown, it was hand built in flat sections . It is quite large and has a wide base. I have one curved for smaller yarns and this bigger one for larger balls of yarn. I use both of mine all the time. I have never seen one like it .Here is a picture of mine -- you cut out the sides - wet the ends, join them together - and place them on a base -- by putting water on the edges -- she cut out a pattern on the sides and I can use it for intarsia as there are lots of holes in the flower and I can use little balls of different colored yarns. I just love it! she layed it over a 6 sixed box when she was 'building it' I am not sure whether she made the box or had one . you could also make a 4 sided yarn bowl too I think.
> 
> I just wish I had known about them when I did hand building in Arizona. Tell him that throwing is fun but with his ideas and art ability he might really enjoy the hand building as well. I hope he continues with his pottery as he is so talented he should try EVERYTHING! I wish I lived next door to you - we could have so much fun together he and I.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Purplefi, looking forward to the workshop. I made this scarf last winter after looking at demos on youtube. I'm not sure I was doing it right but the scarf turned out OK but sure took a long time to make it.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/heart-to-heart-beaded-scarf

Must say finding this website has sure made me try many things I would never have dreamed of trying a couple of years ago. The internet is sure a blessing for anyone who likes to craft. Endless information on anything you may want to try.


----------



## Lurker 2

I just found out that Cousin Bill is being awarded an MBE in this year's British New Years Honours' list, for services to business in Britain and Bulgaria. Bill is a delightful person- very humble, and very good company- I spent a weekend with him near Leith, during my visit to Scotland 2011. We went to all sorts of Castles, Fishing Ports, and around Arthur's Seat, and to one of the oldest Pubs in Edinburgh. And had an afternoon in the Museum of Scotland- which had only just re-opened.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sorry about your phone. Love your yarn purchases. How I would love to go to a mill store; don't know of any in my area. Clouds in your picture are awesome looking.



Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, how goes it?
> Had to go run errands and pay bills today, took my new camera that I got for Christmas with us and took a few pics for you all.
> We went to Brown Sheep and and I took some pics on the way back to Torrington.
> One of Marlas dogs decided that my phone needed a bath in coffee. Marlas sofa has drink holders in the inside arms and I had my to go cup from the coffee shop in the one farthest from me and my phone closest too me, while we were doing something in the kitchen, Cinnamon tipped my coffee in to the phone and was happily lapping up coffee. :shock: :roll: :roll:
> Of course I had previously cracked the screen but was determined not to make a claim on it and just suffer through until June when I could upgrade, oh well, claim made and deductible paid today.  I don't think the rice will revive it since the coffee went into the cracked screen.
> But here are some pics from playing with my camera.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Happy New Year to all those who are ahead of us, may 2014 bring health & happiness to all. 930am here & day just nicely breaking, a warm -28C this morning But with a. Nasty wind chill. Well tije to get busy with the food prep for tomorrows gathering, have a good day all.

Caren thanks for the morning coffee, cute.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Happy New Year to everyone in New Zealand and Australia -- and Happy New Year's Eve to the rest of us. Wishing good health and happiness with few worries and pains.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy New Year to all those who are ahead of us, may 2014 bring health & happiness to all. 930am here & day just nicely breaking, a warm -28C this morning But with a. Nasty wind chill. Well tije to get busy with the food prep for tomorrows gathering, have a good day all.
> 
> Caren thanks for the morning coffee, cute.


I wonder what the wind chill takes it down to?
And thanks for the good wishes!


----------



## Gweniepooh

You have so much and varied talents Shirley. These are wonderful. When I first began college I was an art major and took a pottery class; love it. Don't have a single piece I made; all given as gifts.



Designer1234 said:


> yes, that could be it -- It wasn't brand newly rolled but it certainly wasn't leather hard. here are some of my
> hand built projects. The bowl and the lady with the children are named the 'story teller' and are a popular Arizona design -- I had so much fun with them. The bowl was thrown by a friend and I added the little people and cacti to each of our two. I broke it 2 years ago and wish it had been one of my other projects as I made a lot of them while down there.
> 
> Time for me to go and read -- I am tired tonight - I enjoyed to day and tomorrow Kelly is picking up my new chair. We don't have anything much planned for New Years but that is okay - those days of partying on New Years have passed for us. We might, if we are still up toast in the New year the two of us but likely will turn in long before that.
> 
> talk to you all tomorrow. tell Matthew again how impressed I am with his yarn bowl. It will be something you will treasure forever. lucky lady! Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy New Year to everyone in New Zealand and Australia -- and Happy New Year's Eve to the rest of us. Wishing good health and happiness with few worries and pains.


Thanks for the good wishes Rookie- nearly 5 a.m., here and things are quieting down! Must check my loaf to see how it is prooving!


----------



## Designer1234

flyty1n said:


> I am trying to find the bead workshop and wasn't able to. Does anyone have that exact link? Thanks in advance.


BASIC BEADING

I will be opening the information thread on the 3rd or 4th in this section. SWAPS KALS, etc. We will open the actual workshop on the night of the 5th and start it on the 6th of January. I will be announcing here when the information thread is open and also when I send out a Workshop happenings this next little while which will be included in the daily digest the day after I write it. It will show up under our section name -- usually at the bottom of the daily digest. I haven't been doing any little newsletters over the holidays and the Beading class is the first one for 2014.

I had a lady who was going to teach the advanced beading workshop in February but she had to postpone it --

If you are interested in learning to bead I would think the first one would be good to start. Hopefully we can arrange a more advanced class either with the lady who postponed or make some other arrangements. Purple is a great teacher and it will be a good class- I guarantee it.

I will let everyone here know about each of the workshops in plenty of time for them to get their supplies. it works for us. We have so many of the TP members willing to teach for us that I feel this is part of the section in many ways

If any of you have any questions just ask here.


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> Just watched my DD's college team beat the #14 Arizona team! Texas Tech was the underdog; expected to lose by at least 20. Great game. Now I am going to bed. Really tired, but a little keyed up!
> 
> On a different note, Texas Tech's coach is 34 years old, the youngest coach of a major college, and just about the cutest thing ever! Even the commentators comment on him, especially how neat his hair always is! Jealousy!
> 
> Good night!


Go Red Raiders!!!!!!!!!!!! I was watching part of it, DH and I are Tech fans.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy New Year to all those already there...Australia & NZ!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy New Year to all those already there...Australia & NZ!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy New Year to all those already there...Australia & NZ!


I just saw the Sydney bridge and downtown Sydney celebrations -- they sure do put on a show. Wonderful!!

We are staying home but will watch it on tv-- I usually watch CNN but am not that fond of it because of the comic who goes on with Anderson Cooper although I like him. Can't think of her name - but I am not a fan of hers.

I guess I will surf around and see what is on. Might be a good movie on somewhere too. I also went to the library 
yesterday so have some books I want to read. decisions, decisions.


----------



## nittergma

LOL! Love the coffee caren. Purple your pics are so nice to look at, they add a little gree n to our white and brown world right now.


----------



## Lurker 2

Progress on the guernsey- I am up to the point where I decided to 'frog' back, plus it gave me the chance to do the stocking stitch band with my name knitted in, so I am indeed further on!
One can see the 'tree of life' forming.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> What landscapes you have. The first is like the heartland that feeds us. That second one looks like it is right out of a movie. Gorgeous colors in the 3rd. I know what you mean about holding off to get one with changeable lenses. I would love to have that again someday. Had one when I took a beginning course in photography but that was over 30 years ago now and that camera is no more.


Thank you, Marla said that looking out at that scenery you realy do feel like you are out in the middle of nowhere, that when you got into one of those huge fields or on one of the Platteaus', there would be no one and nothing really around for as far as you could see most times. 
Yes, and the one I really want is a bit pricey, I'm going to plan it for Christmas I think and it will be my gift from David, we'll just tell him that his gift to me is taken care of, LOL, that is what Marla did this year, she bought something then told him about it. lol


----------



## Pup lover

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. I was working on some beading ideas last night, so all of you who are planning to do the course don not worry about sizes of beads and stuff. I will start
> at the very beginning and take you through it. Remember this is a beginners workshop not the advanced one :thumbup:
> 
> In the meantime photo for New Year's Eve....


Beautiful picture!

Happy New Year to all already in 2014!!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> great yarn choices, I have one like the red and yellow. Now if I could only remember what I bought it for. love the clouds a favorite photo opp of mine. :thumbup:
> OH NO on the phone not a good thing, on the bright side now your screen won't be cracked. :roll:


 Thank you, they are scrumptious, I love to just feel he bulky ones. 
I have done that a time or two, well okay, a lot. I have come to the conclusion that I am going to start putting the pattern with the yarn, in a project bag and that way I'll just work my way through them a bit easier. 
So true, but the ones they send you as a replacement I think are always refurbished and have their own problems, the last time I had to call for a replacement teh one they sent first I had to get them to replace as it wouldn't charge. :roll: Fingers crossed for a good replacement this time.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> I wonder if Poledra has a policy where she gets a new phone. In my experience, which is only one time, it was a refurbished phone. Hope she gets a new one.


Yes, thankfully, whe have the Protectcell plan on both David, mine, and Marlas, we've used mine 2x now and Davids once.


----------



## pammie1234

Beautiful family pictures! Shirley, I cannot imagine how difficult it is on you seing your sister decline. I'm glad that she recognizes you when you call.

Poledra, it was a great game! I didn't go to Tech, but since DD did, I have a fondness for the school.

Happy New Year's to those already in 2014. I can't believe it is time for a new year.


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's a picture of Marianne and I when I went up there Friday. Also is a picture of her son's girlfriend wearing the mouse hat I made.


Great picture of lovely ladies!

Love the mouse hat, and DSs GF is lovely also.


----------



## Pup lover

I tried to scan and copy the bread receipt to this reply here at work, easier than typing it all out, however, when I try to copy it, it becomes gobeldy ****. So... typing it out I will do when I get home. Sorry!

tried adding it as an attachment, let me know if you cant open it please.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Sleep well. Good to hear David got to call. Very different talking on goggle than on the phone, at least in my house as everyone thinks they need to join in. :shock:


LOLOL!! So when you use google talk you have a party line? 
There was some echo but I think that may have been either where he was or just that he was in the truck. 
But it was good to talk to him.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend. It is rather chilly this morning at -13.8c/ 7f at04:37. It has gotten warmer since I've been up.
> 
> Today's coffee is served.
> 
> Calming healing energy and hugs to all.


Oh yes I do, in fact Im' going to go grab a second cup right now. 
Hugs!!!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Have a nice sleep, I will likely stay awake now Chrissy is up and turned on all the lights. Nice chatting with yo as well. They all love the bread only problem is they have decided they like different kinds. it isn't too hard to accommodate when made by hand. I am looking forward tot he new year lots of new things to look forward too. I am hoping things turn around for all our friends that have had such a hard time of it. The best to you and your family as well.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## flyty1n

Thanks so much.


----------



## flyty1n

Thanks so much.


----------



## Sorlenna

New Year's Eve here--so I wish for ALL of us to have enough, lots of HUGS & a few extra blessings along the way.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> New Year's Eve here--so I wish for ALL of us to have enough, lots of HUGS & a few extra blessings along the way.


Enough is good! Hugs and extra blessings are the bonus!


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Sorry about the phone but glad it was insured! Love the pictures.....and what's your cat's name who's inspecting your yarn!?
> junek


LOL, that is Sphynx. She's got to inspect everyone and everything that comes into the house. :wink:


----------



## sassafras123

Morning.
Shirley love yarn bowl DH made.


----------



## angelam

Just arrived back home. DD is having a house full tonight for a curry evening so I decided I'd done enough partying over the last week. DS asked me what I was doing tonight - not much. I asked him what he was doing - not much. So we decided to do not much together! A quiet New Years Eve with the telly and a glass or three of something sparkly! 
To all you KTPers in Aus and New Zealand who are already in 2014, Happy New Year and I wish you all the very best of Health and Happiness. For all of us who are still awaiting 2014 I wish you all the same. I hope that we all enjoy a very Happy and Healthy 2014.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I just found out that Cousin Bill is being awarded an MBE in this year's British New Years Honours' list, for services to business in Britain and Bulgaria. Bill is a delightful person- very humble, and very good company- I spent a weekend with him near Leith, during my visit to Scotland 2011. We went to all sorts of Castles, Fishing Ports, and around Arthur's Seat, and to one of the oldest Pubs in Edinburgh. And had an afternoon in the Museum of Scotland- which had only just re-opened.


WOW!! Congratulations to Cousin Bill...sounds like quite the honor.
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

It worked for me....thanks.



Pup lover said:


> I tried to scan and copy the bread receipt to this reply here at work, easier than typing it all out, however, when I try to copy it, it becomes gobeldy ****. So... typing it out I will do when I get home. Sorry!
> 
> tried adding it as an attachment, let me know if you cant open it please.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I just saw the Sydney bridge and downtown Sydney celebrations -- they sure do put on a show. Wonderful!!
> 
> We are staying home but will watch it on tv-- I usually watch CNN but am not that fond of it because of the comic who goes on with Anderson Cooper although I like him. Can't think of her name - but I am not a fan of hers.
> 
> I guess I will surf around and see what is on. Might be a good movie on somewhere too. I also went to the library
> yesterday so have some books I want to read. decisions, decisions.


Kathy Griffin and I'm definitely not a fan either But I,too, like Anderson Cooper. I think it's a strange combo but what do I know? I'll be sleeping anyway! So it doesn't matter and even if I were awake, the tv has a remote so I don't have to watch what I don't like. So glad we have more than the 3 networks that we used to have!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on the guernsey- I am up to the point where I decided to 'frog' back, plus it gave me the chance to do the stocking stitch band with my name knitted in, so I am indeed further on!
> One can see the 'tree of life' forming.


WOW! Julie, after looking at your chart, I need a lot more experience before I can even consider attempting a guernsey!
juneK


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> LOL, that is Sphynx. She's got to inspect everyone and everything that comes into the house. :wink:


She sounds a lot like my BJ, she thinks everyone who comes in the door comes to see her. Well, if she bothers to even wake up! LOL! Barb's cat hides under her bed when someone knocks on the door.
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Your sky pictures are all so lovely....I was pleasantly surprised since I thought Wyoming was full of mountains!
> LOL!
> JUneK


Thank you. We are in the high plains desert area, we are only 8 miles from the Nebraska border, going farther north and northwest you get the Rocky Mountains. We have a lot of plateaus though.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. I was working on some beading ideas last night, so all of you who are planning to do the course don not worry about sizes of beads and stuff. I will start
> at the very beginning and take you through it. Remember this is a beginners workshop not the advanced one :thumbup:
> 
> In the meantime photo for New Year's Eve....


So pretty. Have a great day out.


----------



## Designer1234

sassafras123 said:


> Morning.
> Shirley love yarn bowl DH made.


Actually he bought it but ordered the glaze he wanted - and we watched the potter make another one. I love the shape and it would not be a difficult one to make.


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, I see if I had read more that was already answered. Sometimes I think I should read til I'm caught up but then I forget half of what I meant to comment on.


LOL! You are in good company.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's a picture of Marianne and I when I went up there Friday. Also is a picture of her son's girlfriend wearing the mouse hat I made.


Beautiful!! And the hat is great. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I just found out that Cousin Bill is being awarded an MBE in this year's British New Years Honours' list, for services to business in Britain and Bulgaria. Bill is a delightful person- very humble, and very good company- I spent a weekend with him near Leith, during my visit to Scotland 2011. We went to all sorts of Castles, Fishing Ports, and around Arthur's Seat, and to one of the oldest Pubs in Edinburgh. And had an afternoon in the Museum of Scotland- which had only just re-opened.


How wonderful! Congratulations to Cousin Bill!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Off to my DDs for new years eve. See you all next year. xx


Have a great New Years Eve/Day!!!!!


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you. We are in the high plains desert area, we are only 8 miles from the Nebraska border, going farther north and northwest you get the Rocky Mountains. We have a lot of plateaus though.


It sure makes for some lovely pictures of the sky!
JK


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds like the tutor is planning a fun night!!!!!!!!


should be a fun class with the 'tutor' with a hangover --!!!!
The work will really be 'one of a kind'!!! :shock:


----------



## gagesmom

Just signing on for a minute. Gage went to visit Nana today and we are leaving shortly to go pick him up. Then off to Walmart to get a few snacks and drinks for tonight. Not up for much tonight. Calm and quiet, just the way I like it.

Photos I took today when I went for the mail.

Be back later. Will have to catch up then.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Just signing on for a minute. Gage went to visit Nana today and we are leaving shortly to go pick him up. Then off to Walmart to get a few snacks and drinks for tonight. Not up for much tonight. Calm and quiet, just the way I like it.
> 
> Photos I took today when I went for the mail.
> 
> Be back later. Will have to catch up then.


Lovely pictures as long as the snow stays in your part of the world and far away from me. But you know, that's just left over from when I had to go to work in the mess....but now I can stay at home and watch it snow. So I have to change my attitude completely!! LOL!
They're talking about a rain snow mix for us Fri early morning...but since it's 3 days away, the weather forecast will change with each day.
You have a little helper with Deuce carrying in a log for you!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, they are scrumptious, I love to just feel he bulky ones.
> I have done that a time or two, well okay, a lot. I have come to the conclusion that I am going to start putting the pattern with the yarn, in a project bag and that way I'll just work my way through them a bit easier.
> So true, but the ones they send you as a replacement I think are always refurbished and have their own problems, the last time I had to call for a replacement teh one they sent first I had to get them to replace as it wouldn't charge. :roll: Fingers crossed for a good replacement this time.


I used to put my yarn in bags with the patterns was so much nicer. Then I got lazy about keeping it organized. :shock: It is hard to keep Chrissy put of the yarn too. She will use yarn, when I go to get it there is not enough left. 
I sure hope the phone works for you.


----------



## KateB

Just been watching the Edinburgh Tattoo on TV and the New Zealand Army Band and the Locheil Marching Team were on. Both very good, Julie! We're going to a friend's to bring in the New Year, so I'll wish everyone here a good one when it comes, with health, wealth and happiness for 2014. Lang may yer lum reek!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> WOW!! Congratulations to Cousin Bill...sounds like quite the honor.
> JuneK


The emails are circulating around the whole family! Bill is the oldest of my oldest Uncle Ian's four boys. I used to have a story I told myself at night as I struggled with home-sickness, that I would die and be born into their family in Scotland. Odd maybe but I found it comforting- met up with all but one of those cousins when I was 'home'.


----------



## pammie1234

I'm getting ready to order some beads. I thought about getting #3 seed beads, clear. I thought that would work with any worsted. How many does everyone get for a project? I don't want to get too many!

I'm watching the 1960s TV show The Twilight Zone. I have seen them, but it is still interesting to watch, especially seeing actors that became famous!


----------



## ptofValerie

in the early 1950s, when I was a wee girl, each year my Aunt May wrapped my Christmas present in black paper covered in sparkly holly leaves and berries. I adored the paper and determined that when I was all grown up, i'd use that paper too. I've never seen anything like it, in spite of years of looking and then this afternoon, when I went into our sole fabric shop in town, I saw black net covered in sparkly holly leaves and berries! oh the nostalgia. I was so pleased and bought the remaining 2 metres for £3 per metre. i'm going to use the fabric to make tinsel-like strips for Christmas trees and embellish with little gold or red baubles. that's a good start for the plans for Christmas 2014. 

happy new year to all and may we give and receive love in abundance, xxx


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> WOW! Julie, after looking at your chart, I need a lot more experience before I can even consider attempting a guernsey!
> juneK


It is only purls and plains, June, and the cable/cross to make the 'ropes' as they are known in this instance. There are no 'yarn overs', or 'knit togethers' other than decreasing. I will be showing you designs that are a simple as moss stitch, mainly. Or with a simple one stitch diamond worked up the body.


----------



## Silverowl

I wish you all a Happy and Prosperous New Year.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> How wonderful! Congratulations to Cousin Bill!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


We are all very pleased for him- hopefully it is the boost he needs- he has just had several weeks in hospital.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Just signing on for a minute. Gage went to visit Nana today and we are leaving shortly to go pick him up. Then off to Walmart to get a few snacks and drinks for tonight. Not up for much tonight. Calm and quiet, just the way I like it.
> 
> Photos I took today when I went for the mail.
> 
> Be back later. Will have to catch up then.


Such a different world you live in!


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> I have to laugh at myself....all this talk of a tattoo I was think of ink on skin! Exactly what is your Tattoo?


It's a military display which happens in Edinburgh every August for a week or so. However it isn't just soldiers marching - teams of dancers, marching bands, motorcycle display teams, etc come from all over the world, it's quite spectacular and coincidentally I'm watching this year's on TV right now! I've videoed a bit and I'll see if I can put it on here.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Just been watching the Edinburgh Tattoo on TV and the New Zealand Army Band and the Locheil Marching Team were on. Both very good, Julie! We're going to a friend's to bring in the New Year, so I'll wish everyone here a good one when it comes, with health, wealth and happiness for 2014. Lang may yer lum reek!


Sentiments I will second! I will have to check where Locheil is here- somewhere south I suspect!


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> in the early 1950s, when I was a wee girl, each year my Aunt May wrapped my Christmas present in black paper covered in sparkly holly leaves and berries. I adored the paper and determined that when I was all grown up, i'd use that paper too. I've never seen anything like it, in spite of years of looking and then this afternoon, when I went into our sole fabric shop in town, I saw black net covered in sparkly holly leaves and berries! oh the nostalgia. I was so pleased and bought the remaining 2 metres for £3 per metre. i'm going to use the fabric to make tinsel-like strips for Christmas trees and embellish with little gold or red baubles. that's a good start for the plans for Christmas 2014.
> 
> happy new year to all and may we give and receive love in abundance, xxx


That does sound rather snazzy! Happy New Year to you, Valerie!


----------



## Lurker 2

Silverowl said:


> I wish you all a Happy and Prosperous New Year.


Happy New Year, Silverowl!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder what the wind chill takes it down to?
> And thanks for the good wishes!


Wind chill-37C, just "balmy" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wind chill-37C, just "balmy" :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## machriste

Happy New Year Julie, and others who are already in 2014. I watched the countdown in Australia on the Today show this am before i went swimming (in the INDOOR pool at the YWCA--our high temp today in Minnesota is below zero.) Countdown for us is still 10 hours away!


----------



## Bonnie7591

gagesmom said:


> Just signing on for a minute. Gage went to visit Nana today and we are leaving shortly to go pick him up. Then off to Walmart to get a few snacks and drinks for tonight. Not up for much tonight. Calm and quiet, just the way I like it.
> 
> Photos I took today when I went for the mail.
> 
> Be back later. Will have to catch up then.


Are you moving to another farm or into town? I would imagine if you go to town you will miss your space, & quiet. I know I sure would.


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> Just been watching the Edinburgh Tattoo on TV and the New Zealand Army Band and the Locheil Marching Team were on. Both very good, Julie! We're going to a friend's to bring in the New Year, so I'll wish everyone here a good one when it comes, with health, wealth and happiness for 2014. Lang may yer lum reek!


"lum reek"? Sounds bad :lol: :lol:

Happy New Year.


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Happy New Year Julie, and others who are already in 2014. I watched the countdown in Australia on the Today show this am before i went swimming (in the INDOOR pool at the YWCA--our high temp today in Minnesota is below zero.) Countdown for us is still 10 hours away!


Happy New Year!


----------



## Bonnie7591

ptofValerie said:


> in the early 1950s, when I was a wee girl, each year my Aunt May wrapped my Christmas present in black paper covered in sparkly holly leaves and berries. I adored the paper and determined that when I was all grown up, i'd use that paper too. I've never seen anything like it, in spite of years of looking and then this afternoon, when I went into our sole fabric shop in town, I saw black net covered in sparkly holly leaves and berries! oh the nostalgia. I was so pleased and bought the remaining 2 metres for £3 per metre. i'm going to use the fabric to make tinsel-like strips for Christmas trees and embellish with little gold or red baubles. that's a good start for the plans for Christmas 2014.
> 
> happy new year to all and may we give and receive love in abundance, xxx


Isn't it great to find something you have been looking for. How is the arm doing? Have a great New Year.


----------



## NanaCaren

Thought I'd drop in for a quick minute and wish everyone a 
HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!! 

We are getting a little bit of snow today, off and on. Have prepared for the up coming storm, which has been named Hercules. 
Two photos taken yesterday and one about 1/2 hour ago. 
A lovely way to ring in the new year


----------



## iamsam

we need a picture of you and nicho.

sam



darowil said:


> Both these women had one already- that ws what was so very surprising. After one most mothers free up.
> 
> I'm going to Sydney- Ome of the trip is MAryanne's Christmas present including a day at the cricket. Planning to catch up with Nicho for a day as well.


----------



## iamsam

what is google chat?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Hopefully you will have heard from David by now. Goggle chat is awesome. I love my nikon cameras :thumbup: I just find my iPhone easier no downloading required and I can do some editing on it as well. Not that I use anything but the crop feature.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd drop in for a quick minute and wish everyone a
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!
> 
> We are getting a little bit of snow today, off and on. Have prepared for the up coming storm, which has been named Hercules.
> Two photos taken yesterday and one about 1/2 hour ago.
> A lovely way to ring in the new year


White out?


----------



## iamsam

I'm always confused tns - is Guernsey number one home - being the your main home and alderney kind of a summer home or do you just go back and forth when the spirit strikes? I don't think I would ever leave alderney - it just seems like such a lovely place to live.

sam



TNS said:


> Just popping on here to wish everyone a Really Happy New year, and hope everyone enjoyed a good Christmas. I'm nearly home - expect to get to Guernsey tonight (not Alderney tho') and I'll be back more regularly once there. Back to catchup for a few more minutes....


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry about your phone. Love your yarn purchases. How I would love to go to a mill store; don't know of any in my area. Clouds in your picture are awesome looking.


I you ever come this way, we'll go. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on the guernsey- I am up to the point where I decided to 'frog' back, plus it gave me the chance to do the stocking stitch band with my name knitted in, so I am indeed further on!
> One can see the 'tree of life' forming.


That looks fabulous!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> Beautiful family pictures! Shirley, I cannot imagine how difficult it is on you seing your sister decline. I'm glad that she recognizes you when you call.
> 
> Poledra, it was a great game! I didn't go to Tech, but since DD did, I have a fondness for the school.
> 
> Happy New Year's to those already in 2014. I can't believe it is time for a new year.


You DD would disown you if you rooted for Texas, lolol, maybe not so much the Aggies though. 
Figured I'd better edit that for non Texans, Texas Longhorns.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> what is google chat?
> 
> sam


It is a way to chat with friends that have a goggle account.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> White out?


Yes it was for about 15 minutes, it has calmed down now. I am expecting it to continue through the night. Should look pretty out there tomorrow morning.


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> I tried to scan and copy the bread receipt to this reply here at work, easier than typing it all out, however, when I try to copy it, it becomes gobeldy ****. So... typing it out I will do when I get home. Sorry!
> 
> tried adding it as an attachment, let me know if you cant open it please.


It worked and has been saved to the computer for printing out. Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> New Year's Eve here--so I wish for ALL of us to have enough, lots of HUGS & a few extra blessings along the way.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: And may the same be for you also.


----------



## iamsam

happy new year Julie - positive thought and energy flowing your way for a wonderful 2014.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much, Jessie! And a Blessed New Year's Eve for you! May 2014 bring Peace and Happiness!


----------



## Patches39

Silverowl said:


> I wish you all a Happy and Prosperous New Year.


And the same to you.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> She sounds a lot like my BJ, she thinks everyone who comes in the door comes to see her. Well, if she bothers to even wake up! LOL! Barb's cat hides under her bed when someone knocks on the door.
> JuneK


Lol! Bruno disappears and hides anytime someone comes over.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Just been watching the Edinburgh Tattoo on TV and the New Zealand Army Band and the Locheil Marching Team were on. Both very good, Julie! We're going to a friend's to bring in the New Year, so I'll wish everyone here a good one when it comes, with health, wealth and happiness for 2014. Lang may yer lum reek!


Happy New Year to you too, Lang may yer lum reek as well!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> That looks fabulous!!! :thumbup:


Thanks!
It is an awful lot easier now I am making a point of following the chart carefully!


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Just signing on for a minute. Gage went to visit Nana today and we are leaving shortly to go pick him up. Then off to Walmart to get a few snacks and drinks for tonight. Not up for much tonight. Calm and quiet, just the way I like it.
> 
> Photos I took today when I went for the mail.
> 
> Be back later. Will have to catch up then.


Great snowballs batman!!! You have enough snow to keep you awhile. lol And Duece looks quite happy to be out in it.


----------



## iamsam

have a great time purplefi - happy new year to you and yours.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Off to my DDs for new years eve. See you all next year. xx


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I used to put my yarn in bags with the patterns was so much nicer. Then I got lazy about keeping it organized. :shock: It is hard to keep Chrissy put of the yarn too. She will use yarn, when I go to get it there is not enough left.
> I sure hope the phone works for you.


LOLOL!!! Chrissy is your problem child, but if that is the worst of the problems, that is a great thing. lolol... Unless David takes up yarn work, I should be okay. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it was for about 15 minutes, it has calmed down now. I am expecting it to continue through the night. Should look pretty out there tomorrow morning.


Pretty and pretty cold!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> happy new year Julie - positive thought and energy flowing your way for a wonderful 2014.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam, and the same wish for yourself for 2014!


----------



## iamsam

gwenie - that is such a good picture of you - good to see Marianne. love the hat - did she like it. what hat did you make for her son?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Here's a picture of Marianne and I when I went up there Friday. Also is a picture of her son's girlfriend wearing the mouse hat I made.


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> "lum reek"? Sounds bad :lol: :lol:
> 
> Happy New Year.


LOLOL!!! At first I thought the same thing. :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, Marla said that looking out at that scenery you realy do feel like you are out in the middle of nowhere, that when you got into one of those huge fields or on one of the Platteaus', there would be no one and nothing really around for as far as you could see most times.
> Yes, and the one I really want is a bit pricey, I'm going to plan it for Christmas I think and it will be my gift from David, we'll just tell him that his gift to me is taken care of, LOL, that is what Marla did this year, she bought something then told him about it. lol


I love it the perfect way to get what you truly want. I may have to do that next year. Wonder if I could get away with it.


----------



## iamsam

maybe we could have a picture of your scarf?

sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Purplefi, looking forward to the workshop. I made this scarf last winter after looking at demos on youtube. I'm not sure I was doing it right but the scarf turned out OK but sure took a long time to make it.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/heart-to-heart-beaded-scarf
> 
> Must say finding this website has sure made me try many things I would never have dreamed of trying a couple of years ago. The internet is sure a blessing for anyone who likes to craft. Endless information on anything you may want to try.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd drop in for a quick minute and wish everyone a
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!
> 
> We are getting a little bit of snow today, off and on. Have prepared for the up coming storm, which has been named Hercules.
> Two photos taken yesterday and one about 1/2 hour ago.
> A lovely way to ring in the new year


Just a little, you think? STAY INSIDE!!!!!!!  
Hopefully no one has to go to or from work tonight, and no one is feeling the need to be out celebrating where traveling is concerned for sure. 
Lovely to look at though for sure. 
Hugs and love and a wonderful New Year and may it be this wonderful all the year long!


----------



## iamsam

is dh going to be home tonight?

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Go Red Raiders!!!!!!!!!!!! I was watching part of it, DH and I are Tech fans.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> what is google chat?
> 
> sam


As Julie said, if you have google, you can log into chat and it's basically like texting each other, but you can also use the call feature and actually talk as though you were on a phone. 
I need to download Skype onto his tablet for him.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I love it the perfect way to get what you truly want. I may have to do that next year. Wonder if I could get away with it.


 It's definitely worth a try. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> is dh going to be home tonight?
> 
> sam


He said yes, but may have to go out tomorrow to deliver a load in Casper. I'm hoping that he doesn't have to deliver until Thursday so that he can have tomorrow at home.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I need ot run out to go to knit group, see you all in a few hours. Hugs


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!! Chrissy is your problem child, but if that is the worst of the problems, that is a great thing. lolol... Unless David takes up yarn work, I should be okay. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Most time I am happy she is using the craft supplies. Nice to know they are getting use. She makes hats and such for her friends. 
I am pretty sure you are not going to have to worry about David using your yarn. Some how I think he would have already been by now.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Pretty and pretty cold!


When there is no wind it isn't bad, the wind is making it bitter cold. One does not want to be out for long at all.


----------



## Railyn

Poledra65 said:


> You DD would disown you if you rooted for Texas, lolol, maybe not so much the Aggies though.
> Figured I'd better edit that for non Texans, Texas Longhorns.


Our middle daughter is an Aggie. She is a "real" Aggie as she did he Corps. I learned to love A&M A beautiful school and they were so good to her and us.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> When there is no wind it isn't bad, the wind is making it bitter cold. One does not want to be out for long at all.


God thing you are warm! And have your generator, if things turn nasty in 'Hercules'!


----------



## iamsam

congrats to bill - quite an honor.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The emails are circulating around the whole family! Bill is the oldest of my oldest Uncle Ian's four boys. I used to have a story I told myself at night as I struggled with home-sickness, that I would die and be born into their family in Scotland. Odd maybe but I found it comforting- met up with all but one of those cousins when I was 'home'.


----------



## iamsam

happy new years Valerie - and may your bees make lots of honey this summer - nectar of the gods.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> in the early 1950s, when I was a wee girl, each year my Aunt May wrapped my Christmas present in black paper covered in sparkly holly leaves and berries. I adored the paper and determined that when I was all grown up, i'd use that paper too. I've never seen anything like it, in spite of years of looking and then this afternoon, when I went into our sole fabric shop in town, I saw black net covered in sparkly holly leaves and berries! oh the nostalgia. I was so pleased and bought the remaining 2 metres for £3 per metre. i'm going to use the fabric to make tinsel-like strips for Christmas trees and embellish with little gold or red baubles. that's a good start for the plans for Christmas 2014.
> 
> happy new year to all and may we give and receive love in abundance, xxx


----------



## iamsam

happy new year to you and yours kate -- and a hug for our little boy.

sam



KateB said:


> Just been watching the Edinburgh Tattoo on TV and the New Zealand Army Band and the Locheil Marching Team were on. Both very good, Julie! We're going to a friend's to bring in the New Year, so I'll wish everyone here a good one when it comes, with health, wealth and happiness for 2014. Lang may yer lum reek!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> congrats to bill - quite an honor.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam!
It is obvious, that my other cousin Donald is delighted for his brother. He is the one who has let us all know!


----------



## iamsam

long may your candle burn.

sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> "lum reek"? Sounds bad :lol: :lol:
> 
> Happy New Year.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> I just found out that Cousin Bill is being awarded an MBE in this year's British New Years Honours' list, for services to business in Britain and Bulgaria. Bill is a delightful person- very humble, and very good company- I spent a weekend with him near Leith, during my visit to Scotland 2011. We went to all sorts of Castles, Fishing Ports, and around Arthur's Seat, and to one of the oldest Pubs in Edinburgh. And had an afternoon in the Museum of Scotland- which had only just re-opened.


I don't know Cousin Bill, but I did get to know Leith pretty well, about 10 years before you were in the area, Julie. Thank you for bringing back some good memories, and congratulations to Bill. I am sure the honour is richly deserved; I am always pleased to hear of people who have actually done something for others being honoured, rather than those who have just glorified themselves.


----------



## iamsam

is it really snowing that hard caren or is the wind just blowing? we are to get 3-6 inches of snow by Thursday - we'll see if it materializes.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd drop in for a quick minute and wish everyone a
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!
> 
> We are getting a little bit of snow today, off and on. Have prepared for the up coming storm, which has been named Hercules.
> Two photos taken yesterday and one about 1/2 hour ago.
> A lovely way to ring in the new year


----------



## iamsam

do you see each other?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> It is a way to chat with friends that have a goggle account.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Just a little, you think? STAY INSIDE!!!!!!!
> Hopefully no one has to go to or from work tonight, and no one is feeling the need to be out celebrating where traveling is concerned for sure.
> Lovely to look at though for sure.
> Hugs and love and a wonderful New Year and may it be this wonderful all the year long!


I plan on staying in, have had an offer to go out but have declined. I will likely be watching old races or similar, wish everyone happy new year, then to sleep. 
Thank you, if things stay half this wonderful I'd be happy.  Hugs and love back to you. As my uncle would say when he entered grandma's house "Long may your chimney smoke and your still never be dry." There was more to his speech that I don't remember.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> I don't know Cousin Bill, but I did get to know Leith pretty well, about 10 years before you were in the area, Julie. Thank you for bringing back some good memories, and congratulations to Bill. I am sure the honour is richly deserved; I am always pleased to hear of people who have actually done something for others being honoured, rather than those who have just glorified themselves.


He is one of those who does not want to stop working- I think he is 71 or 2 now. His Flat overlooks the Leith Fishmarket- so it is a constant play of lights at night as the fish are delivered and auctioned- The Newhaven Harbour also features large in his view- fascinating watching the tides and the small boats and yachts.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> is it really snowing that hard caren or is the wind just blowing? we are to get 3-6 inches of snow by Thursday - we'll see if it materializes.
> 
> sam


Yes it was really snowing that hard, now it is perfect for a stroll down the path or skating. if the ice were that thick. 
We have already gotten 1 1/2 inches since I took the photo.

You can see each other if you both have cameras and choose to do so. there is a phone feature that you can chat like on speaker phone. Or you can just type back and forth. I used to type with a few friends from around the world. I prefer it the rest of the house isn't interested in reading.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> He is one of those who does not want to stop working- I think he is 71 or 2 now. His Flat overlooks the Leith Fishmarket- so it is a constant play of lights at night as the fish are delivered and auctioned- The Newhaven Harbour also features large in his view- fascinating watching the tides and the small boats and yachts.


Back around 1999/2000, my husband worked on a contract up in Edinburgh, and the company put him up in a (shared) flat in Leith. It was quite a luxurious penthouse, with views over the Firth of Forth and Arthur's Seat, as well as the quayside. I had several weekends and longer stays up there and got very fond of the whole area, not least the numerous excellent restaurants!
Sadly, all good things come to an end. :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Back around 1999/2000, my husband worked on a contract up in Edinburgh, and the company put him up in a (shared) flat in Leith. It was quite a luxurious penthouse, with views over the Firth of Forth and Arthur's Seat, as well as the quayside. I had several weekends and longer stays up there and got very fond of the whole area, not least the numerous excellent restaurants!
> Sadly, all good things come to an end. :thumbdown:


ssshhhh, Bill's is actually a Penthouse- but I did not want to boast too much- the view is to die for- out over the Forth, to the Forth Bridge, and towards the main city, also takes in Her Majesty's former ship, Brittannia


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> ssshhhh, Bill's is actually a Penthouse- but I did not want to boast too much- the view is to die for- out over the Forth, to the Forth Bridge, and towards the main city, also takes in Her Majesty's former ship, Brittannia


It sounds as if it may have been very much in the same area. Sadly, I don't remember the address: I know it was close to the Scottish Executive (the civil service, not the Parliament) and very close to the Britannia, although I do not think it was actually visible from the flat. Happy days!


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> So true, can you imagine the first people who explored the Rockies & the Pacific northwest, thick bush cliffs, wild rivers, they must have been amazing people. Even the people who homesteaded must have been tough to cme & endure our winter in log shacks, many with no farming knowledge & little money to buy stock& equipment.


And as for the Indigenous people in these areas how did they ever survive?


----------



## ptofValerie

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't it great to find something you have been looking for. How is the arm doing? Have a great New Year.


the arm is doing well. no pain and I hope to have the cast removed at the end of next week. oh the joy of knitting again!happy new year my dear.


----------



## Pup lover

Julie my DHs Aunt is that way she is 78 and keeps saying 2 more years. She is having a valve replacement surgery on the 6th so this may change things a bit. 

I have my loaf of italian on its last rising, I shape it oblong not round, and gave some garlic foccacia in the machine mixing. DH and I are going to attempt chicken parmesan for supper will take some to MIL & FIL if it turns out along with some of each of the breads. 

We have a possibility of 4 - 6 inches of snow, temps not over 20 yet. Didn't they used to say that was too cold to snow? Weather isnt like it was when I was a kid. Told mom about the new work schedule shes excited talking about all the places she wants to go and things she wants to do.


----------



## ptofValerie

thewren said:


> happy new years Valerie - and may your bees make lots of honey this summer - nectar of the gods.
> 
> sam


thank you sam. my very best wishes to you and yours.


----------



## Pup lover

Here is the italian bread prebaking and some recent and current projects


----------



## Pup lover

Happy New Year to all! May 2014 bring health, happiness, and prosperity to us all.

Hugs


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> I have just invented a new beading technique - I shall call it 'dropping them all over the floor' Mr P has been banned from hoovering until I am sure I have picked them all up!
> 
> ps Shirley it still says 4th Jan instead of 6th for the dates. I shall probably be under the affluence of inkahol at my DDs 40th on the 4th


That sounds like my technique for DPNs, much to David's delight. But at least they are easeir to pick up than beads- what a horrid task ahead of you. What if you put in a clean vacuum cleaner bag (or empty the current one) and then vacuum and hunt through the stuff you get up? Wouldn't work here- I would never find it in the pile off mess I would pick up. But if I had vacuumed recently it would work as it all goes into a container on the handle. Was going to do that today in fact, but seems too hot upstairs already. In for another hot day (but not a stinker). Might put some clothes onand go out now for a walk. McDonalds is calling I think- at 8.40 New Years Day not much else will be open. Actually the fact that I have managed to get back to having a walk is the motivation not McDonalds.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That was magnificient. How wonderful it would be to watch the pageantry. Thank you for tasking the time to post this Kate!



KateB said:


> It's a military display which happens in Edinburgh every August for a week or so. However it isn't just soldiers marching - teams of dancers, marching bands, motorcycle display teams, etc come from all over the world, it's quite spectacular and coincidentally I'm watching this year's on TV right now! I've videoed a bit and I'll see if I can put it on here.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I didn't make one at all for Daniel. She said he wouldn't wear it. I can't wait to see everyone it their hats when I give them to them on Sunday. I'll take a group picture. 

thank you for the compliment.....I have hair again!



thewren said:


> gwenie - that is such a good picture of you - good to see Marianne. love the hat - did she like it. what hat did you make for her son?
> 
> sam


----------



## Sandy

Hello All!

I haven't checked-in for quite a while but did want to make sure I wished everyone a Happy New Year. Hopefully the card below will load properly.
All my love,
Sandy

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4590591548239&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


----------



## busyworkerbee

Oh boy, new year, new cold :thumbdown:


----------



## darowil

pacer said:


> Here is my Christmas gift from Matthew. He made it in his art class this fall.


what lovely work he does.


----------



## busyworkerbee

PurpleFi said:


> Off to my DDs for new years eve. See you all next year. xx


Have fun, see you for the beading class.


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Here is the italian bread prebaking and some recent and current projects


That bread looks yummy even uncooked. May just have to fix it tonight seems how I'm going to be up any ways. 
Love your projects especially the gauntlets.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> It sounds as if it may have been very much in the same area. Sadly, I don't remember the address: I know it was close to the Scottish Executive (the civil service, not the Parliament) and very close to the Britannia, although I do not think it was actually visible from the flat. Happy days!


Edinburgh is a lovely city, old new and modern!, I certainly enjoyed my weekend there!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Great projects and bread, Pup Lover. Happy New Year to you and your family.

Julie - yea for cousin Bill---great achievement!

Everyone stay safe if they're going out to celebrate - we're staying in to graze and have some mulled wine - it's already snowing outside with a forecast of 3-4" and it's very cold, so it's a great time to just stay in.

Happy New Year - I doubt I'll see the count down...


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Julie my DHs Aunt is that way she is 78 and keeps saying 2 more years. She is having a valve replacement surgery on the 6th so this may change things a bit.
> 
> I have my loaf of italian on its last rising, I shape it oblong not round, and gave some garlic foccacia in the machine mixing. DH and I are going to attempt chicken parmesan for supper will take some to MIL & FIL if it turns out along with some of each of the breads.
> 
> We have a possibility of 4 - 6 inches of snow, temps not over 20 yet. Didn't they used to say that was too cold to snow? Weather isnt like it was when I was a kid. Told mom about the new work schedule shes excited talking about all the places she wants to go and things she wants to do.


I wonder what DH's Aunt's occupation is?- great that she enjoys it so much! Hope her surgery goes smoothly!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> That sounds like my technique for DPNs, much to David's delight. But at least they are easeir to pick up than beads- what a horrid task ahead of you. What if you put in a clean vacuum cleaner bag (or empty the current one) and then vacuum and hunt through the stuff you get up? Wouldn't work here- I would never find it in the pile off mess I would pick up. But if I had vacuumed recently it would work as it all goes into a container on the handle. Was going to do that today in fact, but seems too hot upstairs already. In for another hot day (but not a stinker). Might put some clothes onand go out now for a walk. McDonalds is calling I think- at 8.40 New Years Day not much else will be open. Actually the fact that I have managed to get back to having a walk is the motivation not McDonalds.


Busyworkerbee has a brilliant solution- put a stocking over the end of the vacuum cleaner pipe, and suck them up into that- should be a lot less mess as well!


----------



## busyworkerbee

jknappva said:


> Private fireworks in our city is illegal. But you always have someone who has to press their luck. And if the police aren't right there, what can they do if they arrive after the fact? Can't prove who it is unless you catch them in the act.
> Our little neighborhood is quiet. When I lived in a 3rd floor apt., before my daughter moved in, my living room windows faced toward the river and I could see fireworks going off in all the small towns that were between 7-15 miles away. Of course, it was a clear night....just the vision of it but not the noise.
> JuneK


Private fireworks have been illegal since my childhood, but you can still find idiots with them.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Great projects and bread, Pup Lover. Happy New Year to you and your family.
> 
> Julie - yea for cousin Bill---great achievement!
> 
> Everyone stay safe if they're going out to celebrate - we're staying in to graze and have some mulled wine - it's already snowing outside with a forecast of 3-4" and it's very cold, so it's a great time to just stay in.
> 
> Happy New Year - I doubt I'll see the count down...


I am very pleased for him!


----------



## busyworkerbee

jknappva said:


> Happy New Year to Julie and all my Aussie friends since you're well into 2014. Praying for all good things and blessings for you in the coming year.
> JuneK


From thr Aussies, thanks June. Hope yours is a great new year too.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Gweniepooh said:


> What a novel idea! Will definitely remember this trick. Thanks.


Advice given to me by my teacher, very useful when it is seed beads that are hiding in shag carpet.


----------



## iamsam

who owns the Brittannia now?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> ssshhhh, Bill's is actually a Penthouse- but I did not want to boast too much- the view is to die for- out over the Forth, to the Forth Bridge, and towards the main city, also takes in Her Majesty's former ship, Brittannia


----------



## iamsam

unfortunately we did not treat them well - to our forever shame.

sam



darowil said:


> And as for the Indigenous people in these areas how did they ever survive?


----------



## iamsam

no no busyworkerbee - that is not the way it is to work. sending mounds of healing energy your way.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Oh boy, new year, new cold :thumbdown:


----------



## melyn

The white 1 I claimed after my mum died 3 years ago, she had another a bit bigger they are what she started to put up for christmas after my dad died and she stopped putting so many decks up as she did when we were young, 1 of my sisters had the other 1 and all the glass decs my mum hung on the 1 she was using at the time. I love it and when I put it up I always feel as if my mum is close, lyn



Southern Gal said:


> melyn what beautiful decorations, and love both your trees. of course i am partial to a good tree. :?


----------



## pammie1234

Poledra65 said:


> You DD would disown you if you rooted for Texas, lolol, maybe not so much the Aggies though.
> Figured I'd better edit that for non Texans, Texas Longhorns.


I am the one that dislikes UT! I have probably been influenced by some of my friends, one from Oklahoma State and one from Baylor. My OSU friend hates Oklahoma University. We were on a bus to see OSU and Baylor basketball and he and another OSU fan almost got into a "fight" about which one hates OU the most! Very passionate about their school!

I may watch the A & M game tonight, but haven't decided. The Twilight Zone marathon is pretty good!


----------



## angelam

30 mins to go here until 2014. Have to go and refill my glass! HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE! x


----------



## sassafras123

Will be a quiet night. Didn't sleep well last night so ill be in bed by nine tonight Maya and I had hour walk. Cloudy, low sixties, no wind. 
Wishing everyone health, love and laughter for new yeR.
Bought sharp steamer but returned it as you couldn't use cleaning products with it.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> It is only purls and plains, June, and the cable/cross to make the 'ropes' as they are known in this instance. There are no 'yarn overs', or 'knit togethers' other than decreasing. I will be showing you designs that are a simple as moss stitch, mainly. Or with a simple one stitch diamond worked up the body.


I know the workshop will be fantastic...you're such a good teacher....you and Shirley make everything sound so easy and do-able! I'm so glad the workshops are available even after they're over since I'm usually tied up doing something that I have to finish.
Can't wait to see the guernsey when it's completed...it will be a work of art!
JuneK


----------



## pammie1234

Railyn said:


> Our middle daughter is an Aggie. She is a "real" Aggie as she did he Corps. I learned to love A&M A beautiful school and they were so good to her and us.


I have friends that don't like A & M, but I do. I really like their traditions. (I am glad that they don't do the huge bonfire anymore.) Of course a man in a uniform gets my attention! Their band is awesome, too. I may watch tonight just to see if they show half-time.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> We are all very pleased for him- hopefully it is the boost he needs- he has just had several weeks in hospital.


I'm sorry to hear that but hope he's completely well now. My oldest son has been in the hospital with pneumonia for the last 9 days. He has COPD like Sam has. Unfortunately his dr didn't send him to the hospital until it had progressed to this point.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd drop in for a quick minute and wish everyone a
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!
> 
> We are getting a little bit of snow today, off and on. Have prepared for the up coming storm, which has been named Hercules.
> Two photos taken yesterday and one about 1/2 hour ago.
> A lovely way to ring in the new year


It sure looks wintery, Caren....love your Hobbit house in the snow!
Hope you and yours have a wonderful Happy New Year!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! Bruno disappears and hides anytime someone comes over.


They each have their own personalities, don't they? My daughter's cat is still fairly young...and active....but a scaredy cat when anyone visits. My cat is an older 'lady' at 11 yrs old. Her active days are few and far between...she prefers napping or lounging on my lap. She's slept with me since she was a tiny kitten. When I had my surgeries, she was my 'nurse-kitty'. LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> He said yes, but may have to go out tomorrow to deliver a load in Casper. I'm hoping that he doesn't have to deliver until Thursday so that he can have tomorrow at home.


If he does go out tomorrow or Thursday, I'm keeping him in prayers. Crazier people than usual on the highways this time of year.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Here is the italian bread prebaking and some recent and current projects


Bread looks so good. My daughter makes bread for me in the machine but she never eats any. I have to slice it and freeze it since I can't eat it all before it goes bad. Love home-made bread toasted with apple butter...my favorite snack!
Your knitting is lovely.
JuneK


----------



## pammie1234

Bread looks awesome! I meant to get some yeast at the store today, but forgot. I didn't make a list, so that could be the reason! I'm going to write it down now.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> I didn't make one at all for Daniel. She said he wouldn't wear it. I can't wait to see everyone it their hats when I give them to them on Sunday. I'll take a group picture.
> 
> thank you for the compliment.....I have hair again!


Looking forward to seeing your crew with their hats. Wish my hair was as pretty as yours and Mariannes'. Mine is just black with enough grey to not be completely black.
I've been wishing for the last 10 years that it would turn completely gray or white. But it's not happening!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Sandy said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I haven't checked-in for quite a while but did want to make sure I wished everyone a Happy New Year. Hopefully the card below will load properly.
> All my love,
> Sandy
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4590591548239&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


Thank you, Sandy...what a delightful card. Wishing you a wonderful New year!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Hoping all my sisters and brothers of the heart have a wonderful, joyous and healthy New Year...May 2014 be full of happiness!
Hugs to you all,
Junek


----------



## jheiens

Gwen, I love the way you're wearing your hair in the picture with Marianne. It's gorgeous styled that way!!

And so-o-o-o-o good to see Marianne smiling.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gottastch

Pup lover said:


> We have a possibility of 4 - 6 inches of snow, temps not over 20 yet. Didn't they used to say that was too cold to snow? Weather isnt like it was when I was a kid. Told mom about the new work schedule shes excited talking about all the places she wants to go and things she wants to do.


I used to think that too, Pup, but it was a "good question" on our local news recently. The weather guy said it is never too cold to snow but when it is super cold, the air is usually really, really dry so snow aloft evaporates before it hits the ground - usually - never say never I guess


----------



## Grannypeg

We are having a very quiet evening in. Supper at 8:00 P.M. consisting of beef wellington, pont-neuf potatoes, julien carrots. Home made Chocolate cake with white icing for dessert. Also a half bottle of good wine to wash everything down, all followed by a good cup of coffee.

Wishing everyone a very happy and healthy New Year.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Most time I am happy she is using the craft supplies. Nice to know they are getting use. She makes hats and such for her friends.
> I am pretty sure you are not going to have to worry about David using your yarn. Some how I think he would have already been by now.


LOLOL!!! Too true, and you at least she's creative and using it.


----------



## Poledra65

Railyn said:


> Our middle daughter is an Aggie. She is a "real" Aggie as she did he Corps. I learned to love A&M A beautiful school and they were so good to her and us.


The Aggies have such a rich tradition and history to their school, I think most everyone loves an Aggie. I love the song that they play in San Antonio on the radio every so often that is about the Longhorn and the Aggie getting married and the wedding ring was a Aggie thumb up sitting in the longhorn cradle, and the child decides to be a Southwest Bobcat. LOLOL!!


----------



## Poledra65

Started a white loaf out of the book that came with the machine, added a little extra water, looks fantastic so far. I think that was the problem. Just made another batch of lemon poppyseed thumbprint cookies too, but not in the bread machine. lololol...


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming to your son june - I have an idea exactly how he is feeling. sending him lots of positive energy also.

sam

I would be changing doctors.



jknappva said:


> I'm sorry to hear that but hope he's completely well now. My oldest son has been in the hospital with pneumonia for the last 9 days. He has COPD like Sam has. Unfortunately his dr didn't send him to the hospital until it had progressed to this point.
> JuneK


----------



## Patches39

Pup lover said:


> Here is the italian bread prebaking and some recent and current projects


Very nice lovely work, nice colors. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I plan on staying in, have had an offer to go out but have declined. I will likely be watching old races or similar, wish everyone happy new year, then to sleep.
> Thank you, if things stay half this wonderful I'd be happy.  Hugs and love back to you. As my uncle would say when he entered grandma's house "Long may your chimney smoke and your still never be dry." There was more to his speech that I don't remember.


Staying in is a good thing, we will be also, even if David doesn't have to go anywhere tomorrow, it's safer and we like the company. 
Hey, a warm house and a full still would do me just fine. 
When does the first of the new Doctor Who start? I don't want to miss it. 
Hugs!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Just got home not too long ago. Met a friend for lunch and gabbed for a long time. Then went for a drive and met husband for dinner at a new to us restaurant, but around since 1965. It was delicious and we are home early before all the crazies get driving. Wanted to get on here and wish all my KTP friends a Happy New Year!!!!

May the coming year be wonderful.

I feel like Dorothy in the Wizard of Oz tonight....There's no place like home, there's no place like home, there's no place like home. I'm clicking my heels too...OUCH!

See you next year!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> that is beautiful knitting. I'm glad you like the yarn bowl, too.


Thanks Gwen...
And what could be better for a musician's wife than a record yarn bowl!!! So perfect.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's a picture of Marianne and I when I went up there Friday. Also is a picture of her son's girlfriend wearing the mouse hat I made.


It's so nice to see Marianne again!!!!
Gwen, you look so beautiful. Like the new hairdo.
That is some gorgeous girlfriend of Marianne's son. She looks so happy in that hat. Great Knitting my friend. I know you probably have scorch marks on those needles. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> maybe we could have a picture of your scarf?
> 
> sam


I am having technical problems, my email account has gone completely blank, don't know what is going on. I will have to phone Apple after New Years, will post it when I can


----------



## Designer1234

I just received some pictures of our neighbours acreage As you can see there has been a lot of snow out at Silver Lagoon -This is next door to our cabin in the woods and their young people go out there every New Years Eve and have for years. My friend says it is the most they have seen out there since they bought the cabin the same year we bought ours. 

Thought you might enjoy the winter pictures on this New Years day celebration - it is nearly 6 pm here and will change to 2014 in 6 hours.. 

Happy New Years everyone -- all our friends all over the world!! Shirley & Pat 


ps - sorry I can't straighten out the picture with the fifth wheel -- unbelievable, even for this part of the world


----------



## jheiens

Grannypeg said:


> We are having a very quiet evening in. Supper at 8:00 P.M. consisting of beef wellington, pont-neuf potatoes, julien carrots. Home made Chocolate cake with white icing for dessert. Also a half bottle of good wine to wash everything down, all followed by a good cup of coffee.
> 
> Wishing everyone a very happy and healthy New Year.


I knew I should have been at your house in time for dinner, Peggy!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65

Hey Melody, thought of you when I saw these, too cute. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hello-kitty-mitts


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on the guernsey- I am up to the point where I decided to 'frog' back, plus it gave me the chance to do the stocking stitch band with my name knitted in, so I am indeed further on!
> One can see the 'tree of life' forming.


Julie, what a wonderful job you are doing. It looks Great! :thumbup:

Is the phone I see at the edge of the photo the one you make your phone calls from? My goodness, you are already 2014 and have been for a while now. We will join you soon. I hear fireworks going off but not inclination to climb the stairs to see them over the tree tops.

It is bitter cold outside but not as cold as others. 16f but with wind chill much less.


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> Here is the italian bread prebaking and some recent and current projects


Those all look fantastic!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Hey Melody, thought of you when I saw these, too cute.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hello-kitty-mitts


Those are so cute.


----------



## Grannypeg

You are always welcome!



jheiens said:


> I knew I should have been at your house in time for dinner, Peggy!
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> I just received some pictures of our neighbours acreage As you can see there has been a lot of snow out at Silver Lagoon -This is next door to our cabin in the woods and their young people go out there every New Years Eve and have for years. My friend says it is the most they have seen out there since they bought the cabin the same year we bought ours.
> 
> Thought you might enjoy the winter pictures on this New Years day celebration - it is nearly 6 pm here and will change to 2014 in 6 hours..
> 
> Happy New Years everyone -- all our friends all over the world!! Shirley & Pat
> 
> ps - sorry I can't straighten out the picture with the fifth wheel -- unbelievable, even for this part of the world


Oh my, that is a lot of snow. Reminds me of Haliburton. My aunt said one time a few years ago that my cousin had to go out and shove 8 ft of snow off the roof so it wouldn't collapse. Oh my, just thinking of it is too much. However, I will admit that it is beautiful to look at in a photo.

I know you are super cold too so stay safe and warm and Happy New Year dear. Just 4 hrs. till the New Year now in this part of the world.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> who owns the Brittannia now?
> 
> sam


We better wait for Kate on that one- seeing as how I thought it was only Holyrood Palace on top of the Rock in Edinburgh.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I'm going to sign off for now and try to get some knitting done before we start getting ready to celebrate. See you all next year.


----------



## Lurker 2

melyn said:


> The white 1 I claimed after my mum died 3 years ago, she had another a bit bigger they are what she started to put up for christmas after my dad died and she stopped putting so many decks up as she did when we were young, 1 of my sisters had the other 1 and all the glass decs my mum hung on the 1 she was using at the time. I love it and when I put it up I always feel as if my mum is close, lyn


Mum had a collection of exquisite glass tree ornaments- but I don't remember if they survived to follow us to NZ- they were very easily broken. I recall, balls with scenes set in on a concave side.
So lovely that you have this reminder of your Mum!


----------



## jheiens

Best wishes to each and all of you for the most blessed and contentment-filled new year.

I love each of you. As my biological family gets smaller with each passing year, my tea party family seems to grow by leaps and bounds.

May God pour out His richest blessings on each of you.

Happy NewYear

Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39

jheiens said:


> Gwen, I love the way you're wearing your hair in the picture with Marianne. It's gorgeous styled that way!!
> 
> And so-o-o-o-o good to see Marianne smiling.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Ditto


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I know the workshop will be fantastic...you're such a good teacher....you and Shirley make everything sound so easy and do-able! I'm so glad the workshops are available even after they're over since I'm usually tied up doing something that I have to finish.
> Can't wait to see the guernsey when it's completed...it will be a work of art!
> JuneK


It is really a good idea that they remain available though locked! I have started the book cover one- but have had to put it to one side- pressure of other commitments! Interesting that Travelling Vines are coming to their completion!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I'm sorry to hear that but hope he's completely well now. My oldest son has been in the hospital with pneumonia for the last 9 days. He has COPD like Sam has. Unfortunately his dr didn't send him to the hospital until it had progressed to this point.
> JuneK


That IS unfortunate, June. You have to have been worried- but this is the first I recall you mentioning him.


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Bread looks awesome! I meant to get some yeast at the store today, but forgot. I didn't make a list, so that could be the reason! I'm going to write it down now.


Like me- going down to get milk powder- which I prefer- lasts so much better! who came home without it?!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Started a white loaf out of the book that came with the machine, added a little extra water, looks fantastic so far. I think that was the problem. Just made another batch of lemon poppyseed thumbprint cookies too, but not in the bread machine. lololol...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> I am the one that dislikes UT! I have probably been influenced by some of my friends, one from Oklahoma State and one from Baylor. My OSU friend hates Oklahoma University. We were on a bus to see OSU and Baylor basketball and he and another OSU fan almost got into a "fight" about which one hates OU the most! Very passionate about their school!
> 
> I may watch the A & M game tonight, but haven't decided. The Twilight Zone marathon is pretty good!


LOL!!! My Best friend and her hubby are Sooner fans, he's from Oklahoma. I have found that all the people I know that are OU fans are such nice people, where as ( I hope not to offend anyone here) Most UT fans that I know, and I know many, tend to be really nasty when it comes to any other team, my ex boss was a longhorn and very arrogant and annoying, you'd have thought he was actually alumni who had bled for the team instead of just a fan. But I figure we need all the different teams or we wouldn't have anyone to play, then what fun would it be.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Just got home not too long ago. Met a friend for lunch and gabbed for a long time. Then went for a drive and met husband for dinner at a new to us restaurant, but around since 1965. It was delicious and we are home early before all the crazies get driving. Wanted to get on here and wish all my KTP friends a Happy New Year!!!!
> 
> May the coming year be wonderful.
> 
> I feel like Dorothy in the Wizard of Oz tonight....There's no place like home, there's no place like home, there's no place like home. I'm clicking my heels too...OUCH!
> 
> See you next year!


Wishing you painfree walking for 2014! Wouldn't that be a treat!


----------



## Poledra65

Sandy, that card was fantastic!!! Thank you!!
Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> If he does go out tomorrow or Thursday, I'm keeping him in prayers. Crazier people than usual on the highways this time of year.
> JuneK


Thank you, and that's the truth. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Julie, what a wonderful job you are doing. It looks Great! :thumbup:
> 
> Is the phone I see at the edge of the photo the one you make your phone calls from? My goodness, you are already 2014 and have been for a while now. We will join you soon. I hear fireworks going off but not inclination to climb the stairs to see them over the tree tops.
> 
> It is bitter cold outside but not as cold as others. 16f but with wind chill much less.


Yes- it is really useful because I can see how long I've been talking- which you can;t do easily with a hand held! I have just an hour ago spliced in my third ball of wool- feel I done enough guernsey for one day- but I discovered a dropped stitch (VERY unusual for me) in the green tank top- so that has been ripped back to the ribbing- I've been resting because I felt weary- disadvantage of my early rising- after quarter past two in the afternoon January 1st 2014!


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Those are so cute.


I may have to make a pair for a gift for next Christmas for a little one.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> That IS unfortunate, June. You have to have been worried- but this is the first I recall you mentioning him.


ooh, I do hope they are able to get it under control quickly. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> 30 mins to go here until 2014. Have to go and refill my glass! HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE! x


HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!! cheers :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I'm going to sign off for now and try to get some knitting done before we start getting ready to celebrate. See you all next year.


I have had new year celebrations with family/friends in other time zones already. That way we could sort of be together.

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!


----------



## Railyn

pammie1234 said:


> I have friends that don't like A & M, but I do. I really like their traditions. (I am glad that they don't do the huge bonfire anymore.) Of course a man in a uniform gets my attention! Their band is awesome, too. I may watch tonight just to see if they show half-time.


Daughter graduated a year or two before the terrible bonfire. Some of those killed were friends of hers. I really miss not going down to campus as I loved the military traditions. DH was career military so I enjoyed a uniform a lot and my daughter wears a good one too.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! My Best friend and her hubby are Sooner fans, he's from Oklahoma. I have found that all the people I know that are OU fans are such nice people, where as ( I hope not to offend anyone here) Most UT fans that I know, and I know many, tend to be really nasty when it comes to any other team, my ex boss was a longhorn and very arrogant and annoying, you'd have thought he was actually alumni who had bled for the team instead of just a fan. But I figure we need all the different teams or we wouldn't have anyone to play, then what fun would it be.


i Find it is that way with most sports, there are snobby teams and friendly teams.


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> "lum reek"? Sounds bad :lol: :lol:
> 
> Happy New Year.


Chimney smoke.


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> That bread looks yummy even uncooked. May just have to fix it tonight seems how I'm going to be up any ways.
> Love your projects especially the gauntlets.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris

Grannypeg said:


> We are having a very quiet evening in. Supper at 8:00 P.M. consisting of beef wellington, pont-neuf potatoes, julien carrots. Home made Chocolate cake with white icing for dessert. Also a half bottle of good wine to wash everything down, all followed by a good cup of coffee.
> 
> Wishing everyone a very happy and healthy New Year.


That is uncannily like our menu tonight ( and we, too, ate at 8.00). It was pushing the boat out a bit, but we normally go down to my sister's for New Year, and travel costs to do that would have been greater than the cost of our smoked salmon starter, Beef Wellington, pommes dauphinoise and profiteroles with chocolate sauce, so we didn't mind spoiling ourselves!


----------



## gagesmom

Finished the slippers for our friends son.

Red Heart Supersaver colorway Zebra. 2 strands held together to knit.

He is really happy with them.

Going to make a pair for our friend and then a pair for Gage.

Oh ya when we got home from Walmart earlier the power was out. Was out for about 4 hours. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder what DH's Aunt's occupation is?- great that she enjoys it so much! Hope her surgery goes smoothly!


She is the head of the mental health board for our county.


----------



## Poledra65

Railyn said:


> Daughter graduated a year or two before the terrible bonfire. Some of those killed were friends of hers. I really miss not going down to campus as I loved the military traditions. DH was career military so I enjoyed a uniform a lot and my daughter wears a good one too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> i Find it is that way with most sports, there are snobby teams and friendly teams.


A sad truth, can't we all just get along and have fun? Oh well.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Finished the slippers for our friends son.
> 
> Red Heart Supersaver colorway Zebra. 2 strands held together to knit.
> 
> He is really happy with them.
> 
> Going to make a pair for our friend and then a pair for Gage.
> 
> Oh ya when we got home from Walmart earlier the power was out. Was out for about 4 hours. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Those look great!! :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Power outage, not so great. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Poledra65

I have to walk over and let Marlas dogs out for one last time tonight, since she doesn't get off work until midnight, it's 44F but feels like 37F so I guess I'd better wear a heavy jacket. Oh well. 
See you all in just a bit.  
Don't party too hard without me.


----------



## gagesmom

Thanks for the link to the hello kitty mitts. Awesome!!!!
We had to cook our supper on the wood stove. Turkey Soup> YUMMMMMMMY.
What page was the picture of Gwen and Marianne on??? I missed it. 


Poledra65 said:


> Those look great!! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Power outage, not so great. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Railyn

Happy New Year to each and every one of you. May 2014 be a good year for all. Praying for good health, peace, joy and love for the New Year.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo!!!! Caught up, I'm off to bed. David google talked me so I used the call ability on that so was able to actually talk to him. Yay!!!
> Have a great night y'all. Those who are going into New Years Day, Julie, and everyone in Aussie Land, Have a wonderful day and hopes that it is the first day of a wonderful year for you all.
> Hugs!!!


Do you realise what the picture is in your card? It's the new year fireworks and lights on the Sydney Harbour Bridge- looks like this years which I watched this morning. Though they have similar every year. They are meant to be the biggest fireworks display in the world to see inthe new year. They really are stunning as they use a lot of the harbour for themas well as the bridge so it is a fantastic backdrop. Was in Sydney one New Years Eve and on the harbout, people lining the harbout all afternoon so they could get good viewing spots. By the midnight I had left Sydney.They show it here on a 30 minute delay so it is our countdown as well into the new year.


----------



## darowil

HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone. all the UKers will now be in 2014 and getting cloe for the rest of you as well.
I've been out and bought some sandals and a bag. Putting on my sandals for the walk I realsied that I needed a new pair before Sydney as these were falling apart. And then that if I wlkwd into town and had a coffee by then the shops would be open.


----------



## Grannypeg

That's the way I love to spend New Year's. Have a great meal without a great cost.



Kathleendoris said:


> That is uncannily like our menu tonight ( and we, too, ate at 8.00). It was pushing the boat out a bit, but we normally go down to my sister's for New Year, and travel costs to do that would have been greater than the cost of our smoked salmon starter, Beef Wellington, pommes dauphinoise and profiteroles with chocolate sauce, so we didn't mind spoiling ourselves!


----------



## gagesmom

Okay I went back and searched, found the picture Gwen posted. Look at those lovely ladies. Beeee-u-ti-ful


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> A sad truth, can't we all just get along and have fun? Oh well.


That would be nice for the teams to all get along. I want to be there that day.


----------



## Designer1234

gagesmom said:


> Thanks for the link to the hello kitty mitts. Awesome!!!!
> We had to cook our supper on the wood stove. Turkey Soup> YUMMMMMMMY.
> What page was the picture of Gwen and Marianne on??? I missed it.


I haven't been able to find it either. will look again. if someone knows what page please post it for us.


----------



## gagesmom

9:15pm and I am off for now. I am determined to stay up til midnight. So is Gage. We will see who falls asleep on the couch first. lol.

Check in later.
:thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's a picture of Marianne and I when I went up there Friday. Also is a picture of her son's girlfriend wearing the mouse hat I made.


I found it -- great pictures of each of you. I like your hair Gwen. young people are wonderful too - so nice to see Marianne again give her a hug.


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's a picture of Marianne and I when I went up there Friday. Also is a picture of her son's girlfriend wearing the mouse hat I made.


I found it -- great pictures of each of you. I like your hair Gwen. young people are wonderful too - so nice to see Marianne again give her a hug.

PAGE 76 - sorry for the Gwennie


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> unfortunately we did not treat them well - to our forever shame.
> 
> sam


That was the fate for most indiginous peoples, unfortunately.


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> no no busyworkerbee - that is not the way it is to work. sending mounds of healing energy your way.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam, unfortunate side effect of current weather pattern.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> That is uncannily like our menu tonight ( and we, too, ate at 8.00). It was pushing the boat out a bit, but we normally go down to my sister's for New Year, and travel costs to do that would have been greater than the cost of our smoked salmon starter, Beef Wellington, pommes dauphinoise and profiteroles with chocolate sauce, so we didn't mind spoiling ourselves!


OOOH pommes Dauphinois- one of my all time favourites! have been known to scoff a whole batch in a couple of sittings- Like it best with a good gruyere- don't know that I have ever had Beef Wellington, smoked salmon is up there with the Dauphinois! Did you make it all yourself?


----------



## Bulldog

Pacer, the yarn bowl is beautiful. Congratulations, Matthew on your beautiful work of art.
Shirley love your yarn bowl too. I don't have one, but do admire them. Your sister is beautiful and on the prayer list.
Carol, continue to lift your brother and all the family up during this difficult time. Pray God will bring you all comfort and peace as you wait close by his side.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Staying in is a good thing, we will be also, even if David doesn't have to go anywhere tomorrow, it's safer and we like the company.
> Hey, a warm house and a full still would do me just fine.
> When does the first of the new Doctor Who start? I don't want to miss it.
> Hugs!!!!


I am not sure what time I was a little side tracked this evening. The tv is occupied with some other stuff they are watching. 
A warm house, full still a good thing. Glad David doesnt have to go any where. :thumbup: :thumbup: No work or school here either, for another week. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> She is the head of the mental health board for our county.


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Just a few more hours..till 2014. I think in some places it already is. Lurker? Darowil? Anyway...I must thank all of you for your prayers and warm wishes. My brother seems have turned a small corner today....some things are looking more positive than yesterday...numbers are moving in the right direction. Still a long way to go, but progress, and progress in the right direction!  I believe y'all were a good help!
My heart felt appreciation! I'll try to get on line again soon...but not for a few days yet. We hope to start traveling back to Chicago soon. Our pills are running out! 
Happy New year to all!
Carol il/oh


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Thanks for the link to the hello kitty mitts. Awesome!!!!
> We had to cook our supper on the wood stove. Turkey Soup> YUMMMMMMMY.
> What page was the picture of Gwen and Marianne on??? I missed it.


 Thought you'd like those. 
Page 76 and scroll down.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's good news -- may 2014 find him to complete recovery. Have a safe journey home....you'll be hitting some of the storms probably. Happy New Year to you and DH and family.



cmaliza said:


> Just a few more hours..till 2014. I think in some places it already is. Lurker? Darowil? Anyway...I must thank all of you for your prayers and warm wishes. My brother seems have turned a small corner today....some things are looking more positive than yesterday...numbers are moving in the right direction. Still a long way to go, but progress, and progress in the right direction!  I believe y'all were a good help!
> My heart felt appreciation! I'll try to get on line again soon...but not for a few days yet. We hope to start traveling back to Chicago soon. Our pills are running out!
> Happy New year to all!
> Carol il/oh


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Do you realise what the picture is in your card? It's the new year fireworks and lights on the Sydney Harbour Bridge- looks like this years which I watched this morning. Though they have similar every year. They are meant to be the biggest fireworks display in the world to see inthe new year. They really are stunning as they use a lot of the harbour for themas well as the bridge so it is a fantastic backdrop. Was in Sydney one New Years Eve and on the harbout, people lining the harbout all afternoon so they could get good viewing spots. By the midnight I had left Sydney.They show it here on a 30 minute delay so it is our countdown as well into the new year.


I think the Sydney Harbor is iconic for it's beauty isn't it. Lovely anytime.  
I bet, people from all over the world I would imagine?


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> That would be nice for the teams to all get along. I want to be there that day.


The earth would probably stop in its rotation for a few seconds and angles from on high would serenade.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> That's good news -- may 2014 find him to complete recovery. Have a safe journey home....you'll be hitting some of the storms probably. Happy New Year to you and DH and family.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> Just a few more hours..till 2014. I think in some places it already is. Lurker? Darowil? Anyway...I must thank all of you for your prayers and warm wishes. My brother seems have turned a small corner today....some things are looking more positive than yesterday...numbers are moving in the right direction. Still a long way to go, but progress, and progress in the right direction!  I believe y'all were a good help!
> My heart felt appreciation! I'll try to get on line again soon...but not for a few days yet. We hope to start traveling back to Chicago soon. Our pills are running out!
> Happy New year to all!
> Carol il/oh


Yes it is past 4 -30 p.m., here, New Years Day! 2 -30 for Sydney and Melbourne, 2 p.m., for darowil- so we are well on the way with 2014!
Glad things are on the improve for DB.


----------



## nittergma

One more hour to Happy New Year!!!


----------



## pammie1234

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! My Best friend and her hubby are Sooner fans, he's from Oklahoma. I have found that all the people I know that are OU fans are such nice people, where as ( I hope not to offend anyone here) Most UT fans that I know, and I know many, tend to be really nasty when it comes to any other team, my ex boss was a longhorn and very arrogant and annoying, you'd have thought he was actually alumni who had bled for the team instead of just a fan. But I figure we need all the different teams or we wouldn't have anyone to play, then what fun would it be.


I agree about UT fans. They are extremely arrogant.


----------



## pammie1234

I found a craft for a papier mache yarn bowl. It was made out of yarn and was lacy. I don't know about holding yarn, but it was really unique. I thought I might give it a try and see what it is like. One of the illustrations showed multi-colored yarn. Looked like fun.


----------



## sassafras123

Carol, glad your brother turned a corner. Healing energy sent his way.
Angora, I'm with you ....there's no place like home.
Winnie, love the pic of you and Marianne.


----------



## iamsam

excellent news carol - mounds of healing energy still zooming his way - even small steps get us to the finish line.

hope you don't run into too much snow on the way home.

sam



cmaliza said:


> Just a few more hours..till 2014. I think in some places it already is. Lurker? Darowil? Anyway...I must thank all of you for your prayers and warm wishes. My brother seems have turned a small corner today....some things are looking more positive than yesterday...numbers are moving in the right direction. Still a long way to go, but progress, and progress in the right direction!  I believe y'all were a good help!
> My heart felt appreciation! I'll try to get on line again soon...but not for a few days yet. We hope to start traveling back to Chicago soon. Our pills are running out!
> Happy New year to all!
> Carol il/oh


----------



## iamsam

almost midnight - I wish for all of you smooth sailing into 2014 and wind in your sails the whole year long. I think we all could use some happier times in our lives for a while.

sam


----------



## Bulldog

Julie, congratulations on Bill's accomplishment.
Dawn, your bread looks wonderful. I am sure the chicken parmesan will be a big success. Your projects are wonderful. Looking forward to getting back to my projects this new year. Have a lot of stuff I want to do in the house.
Sorry about your phone, Kaye. We are going Thursday to upgrade ours. Joining our kids and getting an IPhone 5s. Hope I will be able to figure it out.
I ordered some sock yarn to start the new year, a needle case and two more sizes of my needles. Jim couldn't believe I ordered almost all of my allowance, but I will have some Christmas money left after getting my phone (which is on special) and it is my money.
Gwen, I just love the picture of you and Marianne. It is awesome. Your hat is adorable on the pretty young lady.
It is 10:30 p.m. here, so we have a ways before New Years, but am wishing you all a wonderful 2014, with good health, full of joy, and all the good things life has to offer. I Love You, dear ones....Betty


----------



## Poledra65

Holy Cow Pammie & Railyn, did you just see that interception!!!!!!!!!! Gig 'em Aggies!!! 3:33 left in the 4th, now they just have to hold off Duke, we'll see if they do it. What a play, interception with a touchdown!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> Julie, congratulations on Bill's accomplishment.
> Dawn, your bread looks wonderful. I am sure the chicken parmesan will be a big success. Your projects are wonderful. Looking forward to getting back to my projects this new year. Have a lot of stuff I want to do in the house.
> Sorry about your phone, Kaye. We are going Thursday to upgrade ours. Joining our kids and getting an IPhone 5s. Hope I will be able to figure it out.
> I ordered some sock yarn to start the new year, a needle case and two more sizes of my needles. Jim couldn't believe I ordered almost all of my allowance, but I will have some Christmas money left after getting my phone (which is on special) and it is my money.
> Gwen, I just love the picture of you and Marianne. It is awesome. Your hat is adorable on the pretty young lady.
> It is 10:30 p.m. here, so we have a ways before New Years, but am wishing you all a wonderful 2014, with good health, full of joy, and all the good things life has to offer. I Love You, dear ones....Betty


Hope you have fun with the Iphone, I sort of want one when I can upgrade but am not sure, let us know how you like it, so that I can make a good determination please. 
Now is the best time for ordering yarn since there are so many great sales going on, I ordered from Elann the other day because they had a yarn on sale that I really wanted. 
Hugs and love and have a great new year. 
Great that you will have money left over after the phone, that will be nice. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog

Marilyn,I know you must be proud of your daughter. My dad was a Marine and I have always had a deep respect for men in uniforms. I think, too often, we forget we still have men fighting for us and pray always for their safety.
Melody, that is my favorite slipper pattern and you did such a beautiful job of making them.
June, I am so sorry to hear of your son's being ill. Will lift him up for healing for sure.


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> almost midnight - I wish for all of you smooth sailing into 2014 and wind in your sails the whole year long. I think we all could use some happier times in our lives for a while.
> 
> sam


Happy New Year Sam and all your family. We are glad you are back with us.


----------



## Patches39

Soon to be 12:00 mid- night, just want to say HAPPY NEW YEAR, praying we all have a beautiful one, that is blessed with love joy peace and healing, and strength, laced with happiness. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Love you all


----------



## Poledra65

3 minutes and counting for those on the Eastern time zone!!!


----------



## Poledra65

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL


----------



## EJS

Happy New Year KTP !!!


----------



## Glennys 2

I wish everyone on ktp a very Happy, prosperous and healthy New Year


----------



## pammie1234

35 minutes!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Julie, congratulations on Bill's accomplishment.
> Dawn, your bread looks wonderful. I am sure the chicken parmesan will be a big success. Your projects are wonderful. Looking forward to getting back to my projects this new year. Have a lot of stuff I want to do in the house.
> Sorry about your phone, Kaye. We are going Thursday to upgrade ours. Joining our kids and getting an IPhone 5s. Hope I will be able to figure it out.
> I ordered some sock yarn to start the new year, a needle case and two more sizes of my needles. Jim couldn't believe I ordered almost all of my allowance, but I will have some Christmas money left after getting my phone (which is on special) and it is my money.
> Gwen, I just love the picture of you and Marianne. It is awesome. Your hat is adorable on the pretty young lady.
> It is 10:30 p.m. here, so we have a ways before New Years, but am wishing you all a wonderful 2014, with good health, full of joy, and all the good things life has to offer. I Love You, dear ones....Betty


I'll have to let him know, there's a whole heap of people on this website, impressed with what he has achieved!
Your purchases sound quite exciting- as you say it is your money to do with as you will, glad the phone is on special- can make a real difference!


----------



## iamsam

pretty lady - handsome husband - thanks for the picture ejs - here's hoping for a great new year for you and yours.

sam



EJS said:


> Happy New Year KTP !!!


----------



## master of none

Happy, healthy and 
calm 2014


----------



## iamsam

if you want a new idea for a snacky type food - go here - sam

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/hot-cheesy-party-ring/ee8eb65f-acba-4a05-9a64-194777fd7c7f/?nicam2=Email&nichn2=Core&niseg2=TBSP&nicreatID2=TBSP_Newsletter_2013_12


----------



## redriet60

Trying to catch up again, just wanted to wish everyone a Happy and Healthy New Year, nice to see Gwen and Marianne and Sam back at the tea party. Prayers to everyone who needs it for health and comfort. Be safe to who ever is traveling. May 2014 be your best year yet.


----------



## pammie1234

Happy New Year! May it be filled with health, wealth, and many happy memories!

Good night!


----------



## sugarsugar

Happy New Year everyone...


----------



## Sandy

Poledra65 said:


> Sandy, that card was fantastic!!! Thank you!!
> Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!!


I chose that card because it was the perfect one for the TP as it was all over the world like us. I miss you all so much. I really need to try and follow more. Hugs and Love!


----------



## gagesmom

Hi everyone.

Happy New Year to each and everyone of my KP brothers and sisters of my heart.

1:45am here and we had a nice, quiet stay at home evening. A few friends were over and we played guitar hero(video game) and watched a movie. Was perfect...no loud rowdy drunks and hung over fools in the morning. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Loving it.


EJS- love that smile. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

master of none said:


> Happy, healthy and
> calm 2014


Welcome to the Knitting Tea Party, master of none, I don't remember you posting before- but Sam always has room for more at his table, and as I am only filling in this week- you are equally welcome to my table! Do let us know more of the crafts you like to partake of- what you like to eat- we have many foodies! -we love to share stories of ourselves, our ups and downs, or what ever you are comfortable sharing!


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Poor thing, and poor you having to come to the rescue so often, but I don't imagine that this is anything she's going to set out to do again too soon. I know that would have turned me off of pregnancy really quick. :shock:
> I do hope that the meds they gave her this time helps, it can't be too good for her or the baby, being sick all the time.
> Hugs


Thanks I do hope she never forgets all of this.


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks I do hope she never forgets all of this.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> It is a sad state of our lives if we as mothers no longer can figure out for ourselves how/when to feed our children, that's just plain scary that anyone would rely on a computer program to tell them that. :shock: :roll: :roll: :roll:


 :thumbup: Very scary.


----------



## Poledra65

2 minutes and counting!!!


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Very scary.


Wonder what they would do if they lost their phone or their phone got killed by coffee? :shock: :roll:


----------



## gagesmom

Their poor babies would probably starve to death. 


Poledra65 said:


> Wonder what they would do if they lost their phone or their phone got killed by coffee? :shock: :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!! The west coast is still coming along and then Alaska, but I'm going to bed. 
Love and hugs and wonderful tomorrow all year long!!!


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Their poor babies would probably starve to death.


A very sad truth. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!! The west coast is still coming along and then Alaska, but I'm going to bed.
> Love and hugs and wonderful tomorrow all year long!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: love ya!


----------



## gagesmom

I am following suit Kaye and I am off to bed as well.

Night, hugs and love.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: love ya!


Love you too Darlin'!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

The last sunset of 2013, from Kaikoura


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Love you too Darlin'!!!!!!


Thanks- sleep well!


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> I am following suit Kaye and I am off to bed as well.
> 
> Night, hugs and love.


Sleep tight! and Happy dreams, dear Melody!


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> I am following suit Kaye and I am off to bed as well.
> 
> Night, hugs and love.


Good night, hugs and love back to you!!!


----------



## Poledra65

That's a gorgeous sunset! 
David is in the other room loudly saying Happy Christmas and a Merry New Year and pondering why it has to be a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year instead. LOL!! He hasn't even been drinking, only 2 beers. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks- sleep well!


You also, when you get to that time of the night.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> That's a gorgeous sunset!
> David is in the other room loudly saying Happy Christmas and a Merry New Year and pondering why it has to be a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year instead. LOL!! He hasn't even been drinking, only 2 beers. :roll: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> You also, when you get to that time of the night.


Not long to wait- judging by the yawning, happening!


----------



## nicho

Hello everyone. We have just arrived home after a week away in Queensland. Had a wonderful Christmas with my brother and his family in Mackay, and then an incredible couple of days with our daughter and her BF on beautiful Hamilton Island. Can't wait to share some of the photos with you all but that will have to wait for a day or two. Just wanted to jump on the computer to wish you all the very best for a healthy and happy 2014. As 1 January draws to a close in Sydney, I hope you are all looking forward to a year that will bring us all whatever it is that makes us happy. Did you see the Sydney fireworks last night? Weren't they spectacular? Hope everyone's Christmas was merry and bright and I am looking forward to catching up on all the news in the 95 pages (so far)of this week's TP. Better get started reading!


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. We have just arrived home after a week away in Queensland. Had a wonderful Christmas with my brother and his family in Mackay, and then an incredible couple of days with our daughter and her BF on beautiful Hamilton Island. Can't wait to share some of the photos with you all but that will have to wait for a day or two. Just wanted to jump on the computer to wish you all the very best for a healthy and happy 2014. As 1 January draws to a close in Sydney, I hope you are all looking forward to a year that will bring us all whatever it is that makes us happy. Did you see the Sydney fireworks last night? Weren't they spectacular? Hope everyone's Christmas was merry and bright and I am looking forward to catching up on all the news in the 95 pages (so far)of this week's TP. Better get started reading!


Good to see you back, Denise! When do you meet up with darowil?


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Well back from check up and don't have to have thumb check for another year from today. they were running way behind; my appointment was for 10:10 a.m. and I finally saw the doctor at noon! At one point I fell asleep in the chair...LOL. Well, I've got to go load up some firewood and get the stove going; bit chilly in the house. then I'll begin on my craft room.
> TTYL
> Gweniepooh


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> we all want mum when we don't feel good regardless of how we get along other times.
> 
> sam


This is true, however I cant sleep during the day to catch up like she can. I have to care for my mum etc.  :roll: But it is all part of being a mother.


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> I didn't realize it would get so warm there - I doubt if it is that warm now - too fun.
> 
> sam


You can check out our weather all over Australia on that site also.


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> My little Nikon was great and took really good pictures. I dropped it a few months ago and my son talked me into buying a small Canon - it takes very good pictures too. I really like my I photo program on my imac - as I can do a lot of 'fixing' of photos etc. .
> 
> I love the canon now that I have learned how to use it. These small digitals are amazing. That reminds me -- the admin of KP also runs a photography forum and is set up the same way this forum is. wonderful pictures and lots of information. Some of them are very professional. great to spend some time there - let me know if you want the link. I think I posted the link in last week or the week before TP.
> 
> I have it bookmarked if anyone has some spare time to check out the photos and information there.
> 
> It is now 6:30 am -- I slept like a log last night. It was nice and chilly in our room as Pat opened the window a wee bit -
> 
> For those who are now in 2014 -- Happy New Year! It is hard to believe we are into another year. time flies by so quickly -
> 
> Thanks for the nice comments about Marj and I. I imagine that will be our last picture together. She still knows me when I call her and her voice lights up. I made her laugh when I talked to her yesterday so that made me feel better. I can usually get her laughing- she told me she is holding on to me as 'we have been through so much together and I understand!'. It made me feel better - even though she leaves me and can't remember so much of what is happening. She has stopped trying to pretend there is nothing wrong, but it is hard to know what she is really thinking nowadays. what is to be will be. I am just glad that I am still in her thoughts.
> 
> I am torn as to whether I should fly down there for a few days -- the last trip nearly did me in - (not as young as I used to be). Pat thinks it might be too hard but I am thinking seriously of going down in the spring if she hasn't gone down hill too much. I stayed right in her little suite with her and we really talked about our childhood. will see.


Shirly I suspect that if once the weather is better she is still well enough to visit that you will regret it if you don't go and spend some time with her while you can. But what if you pay for accommodation nearby so you don't need to be with her all the time- that way you can get away and have time to relax a bit between visits. Being with her all the itme willl be absouletly exhausting and Pat oculd well be right about it being too much for you.


----------



## nicho

Lurker 2 said:


> Good to see you back, Denise! When do you meet up with darowil?


Thanks, Julie, it's good to be back! I hope 2014 turns out to be a good one for you.

Margaret and I will meet next Tuesday or Wednesday, whichever day she decides not to go to the cricket. I am hoping to take her to our local LYS and then we might head a little ways north to have lunch on the Hawkesbury River. I am looking forward to meeting her! Hope the weather is good. Not that it matters as we will probably be so busy talking that we will not notice the scenery.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I can hear parties still going - this is one night in the year that I don't complain! Letting off fireworks in Aussie ought to be a criminal offense. (in most places)


All fireworks here are meant to be organised and done by authroised people. Aren't meant to be able to buy your own. Though some weemed very close when I was hanging up a load of washing just before midnight. And of course the organised events have to be set up well etc. so fire not a major risk with these ones.


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Carol - I was wondering how come you weren't on - just chalked it up to being busy over the holidays. So sorry to hear of your brother's heart surgery -- the complications are a worry, I'm sure. Praying that all will be well soon.


From me too.


----------



## nicho

Hi Margaret, I see you are online now too. Happy new year! All set for Sydney? Looking forward to our meeting next week.


----------



## darowil

nicho said:


> Thanks, Julie, it's good to be back! I hope 2014 turns out to be a good one for you.
> 
> Margaret and I will meet next Tuesday or Wednesday, whichever day she decides not to go to the cricket. I am hoping to take her to our local LYS and then we might head a little ways north to have lunch on the Hawkesbury River. I am looking forward to meeting her! Hope the weather is good. Not that it matters as we will probably be so busy talking that we will not notice the scenery.


One of the things I came on here to do was PM you to suggest Wednesday- that way if the cricket is still going Tuesday and we want to go we can. We have tickets for Monday already. 
Yarn shop and lunch on the Hawkesbury sounds like a lovely day. And the train trip up there to knit or read in. I will be ready for a break from Maryanne by then I'm sure! I'm a person who likes my own space and difficult to get when travelling together. She will need a day of rest in there somewhere so this will be her day off. I on the other hand will wait till I get home and then have a day of rest. 
I too am really looking forward to it- I hope I can see the scenery and talk!


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> Here is a photo of what I am knitting for Designers workshops in Tamara's Commuter Capelet:


Its looking great!


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's a picture of Marianne and I when I went up there Friday. Also is a picture of her son's girlfriend wearing the mouse hat I made.


Lovely to see two cheerful lovely ladies. The mouse hat looks good.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Purplefi, looking forward to the workshop. I made this scarf last winter after looking at demos on youtube. I'm not sure I was doing it right but the scarf turned out OK but sure took a long time to make it.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/heart-to-heart-beaded-scarf
> 
> Must say finding this website has sure made me try many things I would never have dreamed of trying a couple of years ago. The internet is sure a blessing for anyone who likes to craft. Endless information on anything you may want to try.


Doesn't it just- like two socks at a time on two circulars. Have started the first two and its going fine. So have started the preparation for my next workshop. But I have done many things I wouldn't other wise have thought to try.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I just found out that Cousin Bill is being awarded an MBE in this year's British New Years Honours' list, for services to business in Britain and Bulgaria. Bill is a delightful person- very humble, and very good company- I spent a weekend with him near Leith, during my visit to Scotland 2011. We went to all sorts of Castles, Fishing Ports, and around Arthur's Seat, and to one of the oldest Pubs in Edinburgh. And had an afternoon in the Museum of Scotland- which had only just re-opened.


Congratulations to Cousin Bill- how exciting for all involved.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd drop in for a quick minute and wish everyone a
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!
> 
> We are getting a little bit of snow today, off and on. Have prepared for the up coming storm, which has been named Hercules.
> Two photos taken yesterday and one about 1/2 hour ago.
> A lovely way to ring in the new year


The bottom one looks like a giant frog. This might show you why it reminds me of a giant frog (Carens photo is on page 82). Now I will see if I can manage to turn it up the right way! No guarantee that I will. And the dreamtime myth associated with the painting in a book I received for Christmas in 1966


----------



## sugarsugar

Bulldog said:


> Hello, My Sweet Family,
> Just got caught up on all the posts.
> 
> I Love You All to the Moon and Back! Betty


Back at you Betty. :thumbup: Take care and keep warm.


----------



## darowil

And now I am going back downstairs again- it has cooled down, but unfortunatelly iut has brought some rain with it. Just enough to mean I can't have the doors open or the carpet will get wet, but not enough to do anything useful so to go downstairs again where it is cooler- and the windows have an overhang so can be open as well.


----------



## sugarsugar

pacer said:


> Here is my Christmas gift from Matthew. He made it in his art class this fall.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nicho

darowil said:


> One of the things I came on here to do was PM you to suggest Wednesday- that way if the cricket is still going Tuesday and we want to go we can. We have tickets for Monday already.
> Yarn shop and lunch on the Hawkesbury sounds like a lovely day. And the train trip up there to knit or read in. I will be ready for a break from Maryanne by then I'm sure! I'm a person who likes my own space and difficult to get when travelling together. She will need a day of rest in there somewhere so this will be her day off. I on the other hand will wait till I get home and then have a day of rest.
> I too am really looking forward to it- I hope I can see the scenery and talk!


Wednesday is perfect. Phone me sometime Tuesday to make final arrangements.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's a picture of Marianne and I when I went up there Friday. Also is a picture of her son's girlfriend wearing the mouse hat I made.


Aaww, look at you two... lovely photo., and that hat look great and so does the GF :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> Thanks, Julie, it's good to be back! I hope 2014 turns out to be a good one for you.
> 
> Margaret and I will meet next Tuesday or Wednesday, whichever day she decides not to go to the cricket. I am hoping to take her to our local LYS and then we might head a little ways north to have lunch on the Hawkesbury River. I am looking forward to meeting her! Hope the weather is good. Not that it matters as we will probably be so busy talking that we will not notice the scenery.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> All fireworks here are meant to be organised and done by authroised people. Aren't meant to be able to buy your own. Though some weemed very close when I was hanging up a load of washing just before midnight. And of course the organised events have to be set up well etc. so fire not a major risk with these ones.


Cathy (sugarsugar) was saying that the whole of Victoria is fire-banned, presently.
Once again I am stumped by Lupe- she has gone on to voice mail, and can't get through. I don't feel like leaving a message.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Congratulations to Cousin Bill- how exciting for all involved.


It is isn't it?
- I had hoped you would be online- but maybe I will have to be patient till you get back from Sydney!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> The bottom one looks like a giant frog. This might show you why it reminds me of a giant frog (Carens photo is on page 82). Now I will see if I can manage to turn it up the right way! No guarantee that I will. And the dreamtime myth associated with the painting in a book I received for Christmas in 1966


Thanks for sharing this, Margaret! You have obviously treasured it!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I just found out that Cousin Bill is being awarded an MBE in this year's British New Years Honours' list, for services to business in Britain and Bulgaria. Bill is a delightful person- very humble, and very good company- I spent a weekend with him near Leith, during my visit to Scotland 2011. We went to all sorts of Castles, Fishing Ports, and around Arthur's Seat, and to one of the oldest Pubs in Edinburgh. And had an afternoon in the Museum of Scotland- which had only just re-opened.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Cathy (sugarsugar) was saying that the whole of Victoria is fire-banned, presently.
> Once again I am stumped by Lupe- she has gone on to voice mail, and can't get through. I don't feel like leaving a message.


Thats a shame that you cant get through.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Thats a shame that you cant get through.


I am rather fed up about it- I will try again once it hits 11 pm., here!


----------



## ptofValerie

Good Evening all in New Zealand and Australia from a cold, wet Irish morning in Belfast. The New Year greetings from all over the world have been so welcome. My family usually get together on Old Year's night. That is the local expression for New Year's Eve but one family member had to work and one of my grandchildren has a sore throat so we've postponed our get together until the weekend. We're blessed by seeing each other frequently so a few days delay isn't a tragedy. I didn't get up early so I'd better make breakfast, otherwise the day will have run away with me!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> I am rather fed up about it- I will try again once it hits 11 pm., here!


Julie, this whole situation has me concerned about why this woman has decided to interfere with your marriage. Is there someone else you can contact to check on Fale? I feel for you and hope you get an answer, soon.

{{{{Julie}}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> Good Evening all in New Zealand and Australia from a cold, wet Irish morning in Belfast. The New Year greetings from all over the world have been so welcome. My family usually get together on Old Year's night. That is the local expression for New Year's Eve but one family member had to work and one of my grandchildren has a sore throat so we've postponed our get together until the weekend. We're blessed by seeing each other frequently so a few days delay isn't a tragedy. I didn't get up early so I'd better make breakfast, otherwise the day will have run away with me!


And here was me thinking it was just Cathy and me- lovely to see you Valerie- for breakfast. I gather everyone on the Icebreaker is enjoying them selves- according to the video we saw on the news, tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Julie, this whole situation has me concerned about why this woman has decided to interfere with your marriage. Is there someone else you can contact to check on Fale? I feel for you and hope you get an answer, soon.
> 
> {{{{Julie}}}}}


Thanks so much for the hugs, Heather- there is someone in Goulburn concerned too- but I need to get back to her.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angela (angelam) has her Birthday today

Happy Happy Birthday, Angela!

Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## PurpleFi

A wet and windy Happy New Year from Surrey.

Had a lovely time at DDs last night. We had a chinese take away and then us girls watched Mama\Mia and Little Madam danced to all the songs, the boys played on the computer and also played chess.

Both gks managed to stay up to hear the chimes of Big Ben and then watch the fireworks. Mr P first footed which the gks thought was great fun.

I am now waiting for the family to arrive as the gks are staying here tonight.

I do hoper that this year is a healthy, peaceful and hapy one for all my dear friends around the world.

First photos of the year......


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> A wet and windy Happy New Year from Surrey.
> 
> Had a lovely time at DDs last night. We had a chinese take away and then us girls watched Mama\Mia and Little Madam danced to all the songs, the boys played on the computer and also played chess.
> 
> Both gks managed to stay up to hear the chimes of Big Ben and then watch the fireworks. Mr P first footed which the gks thought was great fun.
> 
> I am now waiting for the family to arrive as the gks are staying here tonight.
> 
> I do hoper that this year is a healthy, peaceful and hapy one for all my dear friends around the world.
> 
> First photos of the year......


I love it when I am up at the right time- to see your photos on the right day!
Love the smiles on the children's faces!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much for the hugs, Heather- there is someone in Goulburn concerned too- but I need to get back to her.


Please do so. While my family had to do something similiar to Mum's parents, both had severe and differing forms of dementia which required differing care requirements. However, Nana was regularly brought to visit her husband and both were happy in their care environments. This is not the case with you. Please remember we are all here for you.


----------



## PurpleFi

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR ANGELA
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUXXXXX

Have a wonderfu day. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Please do so. While my family had to do something similiar to Mum's parents, both had severe and differing forms of dementia which required differing care requirements. However, Nana was regularly brought to visit her husband and both were happy in their care environments. This is not the case with you. Please remember we are all here for you.


I won't be forgetting! just had hoped Lupe was being sensible, not obstructive, I think her phone is smart enough to block particular calls.


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi there all, page 84 now. Well our first day of the year was about 23 but very dreary and raining on and off all day. Summer? We are having between 20 and 24c for the next 5 days. Not bad I suppose but I do like it a bit warmer in the Summer and some sunshine is always good. LOL. Goodnight everyone.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> And here was me thinking it was just Cathy and me- lovely to see you Valerie- for breakfast. I gather everyone on the Icebreaker is enjoying them selves- according to the video we saw on the news, tonight.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Angela (angelam) has her Birthday today
> 
> Happy Happy Birthday, Angela!
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!


Happy Birthday... have a great day.


----------



## HandyFamily

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!

I wish us all to meet again in the end of '14 and to raise the glasses with champaign, hear the crystal, as pure and as thin as we can make it up, and to "look" at each-other - maybe not much happier than this year, but not less, maybe not much healthier than this year, but not less, maybe not much reacher than this year - but not less. To be together, to talk together, be happy together, to be laughing together - and most of all, to be, all.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> healing energy zooming to your son june - I have an idea exactly how he is feeling. sending him lots of positive energy also.
> 
> sam
> 
> I would be changing doctors.


Thank you, Sam. From what he's been going through the last few years, I know exactly what you're going through. If it were me, I'd also be questioning my dr. and wondering if I should see another...but I'm trying hard to keep my mouth shut and let him decide. Hard for mothers to do, no matter how old her child is!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I just received some pictures of our neighbours acreage As you can see there has been a lot of snow out at Silver Lagoon -This is next door to our cabin in the woods and their young people go out there every New Years Eve and have for years. My friend says it is the most they have seen out there since they bought the cabin the same year we bought ours.
> 
> Thought you might enjoy the winter pictures on this New Years day celebration - it is nearly 6 pm here and will change to 2014 in 6 hours..
> 
> WOW! With that snowfall, I understand why you and Pat spent the winter in AZ!!
> Hope your New Year is wonderful...I really hope your son reconsiders the move so he can stay near you.
> Hugs,
> JuneK
> Happy New Years everyone -- all our friends all over the world!! Shirley & Pat
> 
> ps - sorry I can't straighten out the picture with the fifth wheel -- unbelievable, even for this part of the world


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Hey Melody, thought of you when I saw these, too cute.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hello-kitty-mitts


Thanks for sharing that with all of us, Kaye. I'm thinking of making these for my sister....she's a cat lover just like us! And I think she'll get a kick out of these!
JuneK


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> Angela (angelam) has her Birthday today
> 
> Happy Happy Birthday, Angela!
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!


Thanks Julie. I'm enjoying a very slow, lazy day today. The weather is foul, pouring with rain, so I don't think I will be going anywhere. Just stay indoors and knit and read!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> That IS unfortunate, June. You have to have been worried- but this is the first I recall you mentioning him.


Long, long story there, Julie. Just haven't shared. He's been suffering from COPD for several years. I don't hear from him very often. Prayers are always welcome.
Junek


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR ANGELA
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUXXXXX
> 
> Have a wonderfu day. Lots of love and hugs xxx


Thanks Purple. I'm enjoying a very lazy day today. My son suggested going out for a pub lunch but even that sounds like a bit too much effort! Might manage to overcome that though! x


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes- it is really useful because I can see how long I've been talking- which you can;t do easily with a hand held! I have just an hour ago spliced in my third ball of wool- feel I done enough guernsey for one day- but I discovered a dropped stitch (VERY unusual for me) in the green tank top- so that has been ripped back to the ribbing- I've been resting because I felt weary- disadvantage of my early rising- after quarter past two in the afternoon January 1st 2014!


I know what you mean about feeling weary in the middle of the afternoon. I've been awake since 3:30 am so I'll probably drop into a nap this afternoon without intending to. But I'm retired, so that's fine. But I usually get a cup of coffee and a light snack to wake me up.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## angelam

sugarsugar said:


> Happy Birthday... have a great day.


 :thumbup: Thanks x


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-227900-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

